# Der KOCHIKOCH Thread!



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2005)

Ich denke mit dem Namen sind wir alle einverstanden es stand zwar noch der "anti Kaffee" Thread als Name auf der auswahlliste aber das hat ja wenig sinn. Wir haben ja alle nix gegen Kaffee! oder?   

So dieser Tolle Thread wird zum relaxen und lachen da sein! 
Hier werden Leute wie Kochikoch und ich unseren Kreativen
Geistern freien Lauf lassen! 

Also postet hier eure Witzbilder, Witze, FUN VIDEOS! (find ich immer klasse)
und so nen Kram!

P.s: Ach und Kochi....überleg dir das lieber 2mal ob deine Porno 
bilder hier auch hingehören!   



  [/SIZE]aber ich finde schon!   







gruß
MArtin


----------



## matz07 (21. Mai 2005)

sei froh das kochi nicht seine selbstgezeichneten bilder hier reinsetzt  

und hier gleich mal was für alle michael jackson fans...

http://www.snabbstart.com/film/manakin-moonwalk.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2005)

Glaub mir und wie froh ich darüber bin!


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

so fangen wir mal an und die anderen haben ruhe vor mir wenn sie es net sehen wollen!  

Ein Blinder sitzt am Tresen in einer Bar, und schreit zum Barkeeper:
"Hey, willst du einen Blondinen-Witz hören?";
In der Bar wurde es plötzlich totenstill. Da sagt der Typ neben dem
Blinden mit ruhiger Stimme:
"Es gibt etwas das du wissen solltest, bevor du deinen Witz
erzählst!!
Der Barkeeper ist blond, .. der Rausschmeisser ist blond ... und ich bin 1,80
gross, 100kg schwer, blond und habe den schwarzen Gürtel in Karate..
Ausserdem ist der Typ neben mir 1,90 gross, 110 kg schwer und ein blonder
Gewichtheber. Der Typ zu deiner Rechten ist blond 2,00m gross, 150kg
schwer und Wrestler. Jetzt denk noch mal ernsthaft darüber nach, ob
du immer noch deinen Witz erzählen willst!".
"Nööö", sagt der Blinde, "nicht wenn ich ihn fünfmal erklären muß!"


----------



## theglue (21. Mai 2005)




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. Mai 2005)

@admins und die,die es noch werden wollen  

*NEIN!!!!* ich und (sicherlich) auch der rest DIESES forums finde(n) nicht das dieser thread geschlossen werden sollte,da er nix mit trial zu tun hat,da wir TRIALER alle keinen bock haben in nen andres forum als unsers zu schreiben und mit anderen leuten zu quatschen außer TRIALERN klar !?!??


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> @admins und die,die es noch werden wollen
> 
> *NEIN!!!!* ich und (sicherlich) auch der rest DIESES forums finde(n) nicht das dieser thread geschlossen werden sollte,da er nix mit trial zu tun hat,da wir TRIALER alle keinen bock haben in nen andres forum als unsers zu schreiben und mit anderen leuten zu quatschen außer TRIALERN klar !?!??




DANKE


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

Ein Vater geht mit seinen drei Söhnen spazieren.
Der älteste ist zehn, der zweite sieben und der jüngste fünf Jahre alt.
Plötzlich kommen sie an einer Wiese vorbei, auf der gerade ein Bulle eine Kuh besteigt.
Der zehnjährige fragt:"Du Papi, was machen die denn da?"
Darauf der Vater etwas verlegen:"Die Kuh ist müde, und der Bulle muß sie anschieben..."
"Quatsch, die bumsen" sagt der siebenjährige
Da gröhlt der fünfjährige:"Was, geht das auch von hinten...?"


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

einfach klasse


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

Ein besoffener Mann, nach Bier stinkend, setzt sich in die U-Bahn, direkt
neben einen Pfarrer. Der Besoffene, mit offenem Hemd, lose hängender Krawatte,
zerrissenem Jackett und Spuren von rotem Lippenstift in seinem ganzen
Gesicht, ganz zu schweigen von einer halb leeren Gin-Flasche, die ihm aus der
Jackentasche fällt und einem Kondom, das aus seiner Brusttasche hängt, öffnet eine
Zeitung und liest. Nach ein paar Minuten fragt er den Pfarrer:
"Sagen Sie, Vater, von was bekommt man Arthritis?"
Der Pfarrer:
"Nun, mein Sohn, man bekommt es vom ausschweifenden Leben, vom Rumhängen mit
billigen, schamlosen Frauen, vor allem vom Alkohol, auch vom Sex mit
Prostituierten, und von mangelnder Körperhygiene!"
Der Besoffene: "Verdammt noch mal, so eine Schweinerei !"
Der Pfarrer denkt plötzlich, das er vielleicht etwas hart war und fragt in
versöhnlichem Ton: "Seit wann haben Sie den Arthritis, mein Sohn ?"
Der Besoffene: "Ich hab das nicht, aber hier in der Zeitung steht, dass der
Papst Arthritis hat, die alte Sau!


----------



## matz07 (21. Mai 2005)

Die Pisa-Studie und ihre Ursache:



Realschule 1960. Aufgabe: Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für DM50. Die Erzeugerkosten betragen DM 40. Berechne den Gewinn!



Realschule 1980. Korrektur der Formulierung (Neuauflage). Ein/e Bauer/in verkauft eine/n Sack/in Kartoffeln/innen einem/er Kunden/in für DM 50. Die Erzeuger/innenkosten betragen vier Fünftel/innen des Erlöses. Wie hoch ist der/die Gewinn/in des/der Bauern/in? Keine Taschenrechner/innen verwenden!



Freie Waldorfschule 1995. Male einen Sack Kartoffeln und singe ein Lied dazu!



Die integrierte Gesamtschule 2005. Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für Euro 50. Die Erzeugerkosten betragen Euro 40. Der Gewinn beträgt Euro 10. Unterstreiche das Wort Kartoffeln und diskutiere mit deinen Mitschülern aus den anderen Kulturkreisen darüber. (Waffen sind nicht erlaubt!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

Frage des Physiklehrers "Was ist ein Lichtjahr"

Antwort: Die Stromrechnung für 12 Monate


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

unterhalten sich 3 kumpels!

sagt der erste meine alte betrüg mich mit nem tennisspieler, woher weist du das wird er gefragt
hmm naja ich habe ein tennisschläger unterm bett gefunden!

darauf hin der zweite, meine betrügt mich mit nem golfspieler, woher weist du das fragt der dritte:
hmm naja ich habe ein golfschläger unterm bett gefunden!

darauf hin der dritte, meine betrügt mich mit nem pferd, bei mir lag ein jockey unterm bett


----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2005)

@ Matz!     Den find ich geil!


----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2005)

Kochikochs 2tes Hobby!


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Kochikochs 2tes Hobby!



man(n) tut was man kann


----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2005)

Und du kannst halt Schiffe durch Steckdosen bauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

Zwei schwule heiraten un wollen ein Kind damit alles perfect ist!!
Als sie nach langer suche eine Frau gefunden haben die ihr kind austragen würde überlegten sie wie sie es machen das von beiden das Kind etwas hat!!??
Sie entschlossen sich ihre Samen zu michen! Als ihr kind dann da war gingen sie ins Kranken haus um es sich anzuschauen!
Sie standen ganz stolz vor den BAbys da alle schrien nur ihres nicht als dann die Krankenschwester kam sagten sie zu ihr :<Haben wir nicht ein süßes ruhiges Kind!?!?!>
sie antwortete darauf:< schon aber warten sie mal ab wenn sie den Schnuller aus dem ARSCH ziehen>


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)




----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

Hausaufgaben: sohn fragt den Vater nach dem Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis.
Darauf sagt der Vater : Gehe zu deiner Schwester und frage ob sie für
10.000  mit einem wildfremden poppt.
Sohn geht zur Schwester und fragt kommt zurück und sagt dem Vater das sie es für diese Summe tun würde.
Dann sagt der Vater, so jetzt frage dasselbe deine Mutter.
Sohn fragt die Mutter und bestätigt das auch die Mutter es tun würde.
Vater sagt dann, frage nun die Oma.
Sohn fragt die Oma und bestätigt das auch die Oma es tun würde.
So sagt nun der Vater : Ergebniss von Theorie und Praxis.
Theoretisch haben wir 30.000 und Praktisch 3 Schlampen im Haus.


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

Vor kurzem war ich wieder mal beim Arzt.

Der hat mir nur 1 Glas täglich genehmigt.

Ich halt mich dran!


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

und ich sage ihm noch............Junge wenn das der Arzt macht dann tut es auch nicht so Weh....................


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)




----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)




----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)




----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Mai 2005)

Die Versetzung in die 2. Klasse ist fraglich. Die letzte Chance ist die Prüfung beim Direktor.
"Na Peter, buchstabier' doch mal "Vater".
Peter:"V A T E R."
Direktor:"Gut, bestanden. Susi, buchstabier' mal 'Mama'."
Susi: "M A M A."
Direktor: "Gut, bestanden. Ali, buchstabier' mal 'Ausländerdiskriminierung'..."


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

hier das coverbild vom vierten teil der matrix


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

im heutigen ebay geschäfft muß man sich die bewertungen seines geschäftspartners immer sehr genau ansehen  

siehe bewertung nummer 9 von oben


----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2005)

Irgendwie kam mir der Papst schon vorher sehr bekannt vor!


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kam mir der Papst schon vorher sehr bekannt vor!



ich habs gewußt


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

was die wohl da vor hatten


----------



## MrTrial (22. Mai 2005)




----------



## MrTrial (22. Mai 2005)




----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Mai 2005)

Nach der Entbindung nimmt der Arzt das Kind und schlägt es mehrmals fest mit dem Kopf gegen die Tür. 
Die Mutter wird vor Schreck ganz benommen, der Vater schreit den Arzt an: "WAS MACHEN SIE MIT DEM KIND?" 
Darauf der Arzt: "haha...Verarscht, war schon tot


----------



## MrTrial (22. Mai 2005)

Der ist böse!
Aber geil!

Wenn wir schon bei fiesen Witzen sind - hier mal was für die Clicheé-Liebhaber:

Ein Pole, ein Russe und ein Türke sitzen zusammen in einem Auto. Wer fährt?

Die Polizei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

Eine Frau hat immer Besuch von ihrem Liebhaber, während ihr Mann bei der Arbeit ist.
Eines Tages versteckt sich der neunjährige Sohn im Schrank um zu beobachten, was die beiden denn so machen...
Auf einmal kommt der Ehemann überraschend nach Hause und die Frau versteckt auch ihren Liebhaber im Schrank:
Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen..."
Der Mann (flüstert): "Stimmt."
Der Sohn: "Ich hab einen Fußball..."
Der Mann: "Schön für Dich."
Der Sohn: "Willst Du den kaufen?"
Der Mann: "Nee, vielen Dank!"
Der Sohn: "Mein Vater ist draußen!"
Der Mann: "OK, wie viel?"
Der Sohn: "250 Euro."
In den nächsten Wochen passiert es nochmal, dass der Sohn und der Liebhaber
im gleichen Schrank enden.
Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen...."
Der Mann (flüstert): "Stimmt."
Der Sohn: "Ich hab Turnschuhe."
Der Mann, in Erinnerung, gedanklich seufzend: "Wieviel?"
Der Sohn: "500 Euro."
Nach ein paar Tagen sagt der Vater zum Sohn: "Nimm deinen Fußballsachen und lass uns eine Runde spielen."
Der Sohn: "Geht nicht hab ich alles verkauft!"
Der Vater: "Für wie viel?"
Der Sohn: "Für 750 Euro."
Der Vater: "Es ist unglaublich wie Du Deine Freunde betrügst, das ist viel mehr als die Sachen gekostet haben. Ich werde Dich zum Beichten in die Kirche bringen!"
Der Vater bringt seinen Sohn in die Kirche, setzt ihn in den Beichtstuhl und schließt die Tür.
Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen..."
Der Pfarrer: "Hör auf mit der *******!!!"


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

Sie brauchen einen Computer nicht einzuschalten um festzustellen, ob Windows installiert ist.
Sehen Sie einfach nach, ob die Aufschrift auf der Reset-Taste noch lesbar ist...


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

Hier das Show-Talent!


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

zur abwechslung mal was ernstes   wer´s glaubt aber verdammt heiß  

Paris Hiltons Carls JR Werbespot 

und hier der macht nicht was ihr denkt  

????


----------



## sidehop (22. Mai 2005)

nen flachwitz:Was isn Neger der nix sagt???... ein Braunschweiger    klatsch klatsch


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Mai 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist böse!
> Aber geil!
> 
> Wenn wir schon bei fiesen Witzen sind.....








Der neue Pfarrer war so nervös, dass er befürchtete, dass er bei seiner ersten Messe gar nicht sprechen könnte. So fragte er seinen Bischof um Rat und dieser schlug ihm vor, dass er vor der Messe zwei Tröpfchen Tequila in ein Glas Wasser geben soll. Und wenn er dieses zu sich nehme, würde er nicht mehr nervös sein. 

Nachdem er den Ratschlag befolgt hatte, fühlte sich der Pfarrer so wunderbar, dass er selbst während eines Erdbebens die Ruhe nicht verloren hätte. Alser aber am nächsten Morgen in die Sakristei zurückkehrte, fand er dort eine geschriebene Botschaft von seinem Bischof: 

"Geschätzter Pfarrer, 
ich gebe Ihnen einigen Feedback zu Ihrer ersten Messe; und ich hoffe, dass sich gewisse Probleme in der nächsten Messe nicht wiederholen werden: 

1.) Es ist nicht nötig, Zitronen an den Kelchrand zu stecken. 
2.) Der Kasten neben dem Altar ist der Beichtstuhl und nicht das WC. 
3.) Die Gebote sind deren zehn und nicht zwölf. 
4.) Die Anzahl der Apostel war 12 und nicht 7. 
5.) Keiner der Apostel war ein Zwerg und keiner hatte ein Käppchen auf. 
6.) Jesus und die Apostel benennen wir nicht als "J. C. & the Gang". 
7.) David besiegte Goliath mit einem Stein durch die Schleuder, er fixte ihn nicht zu Tode. 
8.) Wir benennen Judas nicht mit "Hurensohn"; und der Papst ist nicht "El Padrino". 
9.) Bin Laden hat nichts mit dem Tod von Jesus zu tun. 
10.) Das Weihwasser ist ausschließlich zum Segnen da und nicht, um den Nacken zu erfrischen. 
11.) Weshalb Sie den Messwein in einem Zug leergetrunken, dann Salz geleckt und anschließend in die Zitrone gebissen haben, ist mir noch unklar. 
12.) Niemals sollten Sie beten, während Sie sich auf die Stufen vor den Altar setzen und den Fuß auf die Bibel setzen. 
13.) Die Hostie ist nicht zum Aperitif mit dem Wein, sondern für die Gläubigen. 
14.) Bitte nehmen Sie den Satz: "Brechet das Brot und verteilt es unter den Armen!" nicht so wörtlich! 
15.) Mit dem Begriff: "Es folgte ihm eine lange Dürre." war gewisslich nicht die Sonntagsschullehrerin gemeint. 
16.) Die Aufforderung zum Tanz ist nicht schlecht - aber Polonaise durchs Kirchenschiff: Nein!!! 
17.) Die "Tussi mit den kleinen Möpsen" war die Jungfrau Maria; also stützen Sie sich nicht mehr auf der Statue auf, noch weniger sollten Sie sie umarmen und bitte auch nicht küssen. 
18.) Der "Freak" im Kirchenschiff ist übrigens Jesus; er hängt da auch nicht herum, sondern ist ans Kreuz genagelt. 
19.) Jener in der Ecke des Chores, welchen Sie als Schwulen, ja, sogar als Transvestit mit Rock bezeichneten, war übrigens ich. 
20.) Das nächste Mal geben Sie bitte einige Tröpfchen Tequila ins Wasser - und nicht umgekehrt! 

Herzlichst, 
Ihr Bischof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

der ist mal spitze, hab vor lachen geflennt    gefällt mir gut


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

Er zwingt sich, die Augen zu öffnen und blickt zuerst auf eine Packung
Aspirin und ein Glas Wasser auf dem Nachttischchen.

Er setzt sich auf und schaut sich um. Auf einem Stuhl ist seine gesamte
Kleidung, schön zusammengefaltet. Er sieht, daß im Schlafzimmer alles
sauber
und ordentlich aufgeräumt ist. Und so sieht es in der ganzen Wohnung 
aus.

Er nimmt die Aspirin und bemerkt einen Zettel auf dem Tisch: "Liebling, 
das
Frühstück steht in der Küche, ich bin schon früh raus, um einkaufen zu
gehen. Ich liebe Dich!"

Also geht er in die Küche und tatsächlich - da steht ein fertig 
gemachtes
Frühstück, und die Morgenzeitung liegt auf dem Tisch. Außerdem sitzt da
sein
Sohn und ißt. Er fragt ihn: "Kleiner, was ist gestern eigentlich 
passiert?"

Sein Sohn sagt: "Tja, Paps, Du bist um drei Uhr früh heimgekommen, 
total
besoffen und eigentlich schon halb bewußtlos. Du hast ein paar Möbel
demoliert, in den Flur gekotzt und hast Dir fast ein Auge ausgestochen,
als Du gegen einen Türgriff gelaufen bist."

Verwirrt fragt er weiter: "Und warum ist dann alles hier so aufgeräumt,
meine Klamotten sauber zusammengelegt und das Frühstück auf dem Tisch?"

"Ach das!" antwortet ihm sein Sohn, "Mama hat Dich ins Schlafzimmer
geschleift und aufs Bett gewuchtet, aber als sie versuchte, Dir die 
Hose
auszuziehen, hast Du gesagt: 'Hände weg, Fräulein, ich bin glücklich
verheiratet'."

Ein selbstverschuldeter Kater: 100,00 Euro
Kaputte Möbel: 250,00 Euro
Frühstück: 10,00 Euro
Im richtigen Moment das Richtige sagen: unbezahlbar


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

Ein Unfallbericht von Zürich Kosmos im Original (wirklich passiert!)


Der folgende Brief eines Dachdeckers ist an die SUVA (Schweizerische
Unfallversicherungsanstalt) gerichtet und beschreibt die Folgen einer
unüberlegten Handlung:



In Beantwortung Ihrer Bitte um zusätzliche Informationen möchte ich 
Ihnen
folgendes mitteilen: Bei Frage 3 des Unfallberichtes habe ich

"ungeplantes Handeln"

als Ursache angegeben. Sie baten mich, dies genauer zu beschreiben, was 
ich
hiermit tun möchte.

Ich bin von Beruf Dachdecker.

Am Tag des Unfalles arbeitete ich allein auf dem Dach eines 
sechsstöckigen
Neubaus. Als ich mit meiner Arbeit fertig war, hatte ich etwa 250 kg 
Ziegel
übrig. Da ich sie nicht die Treppe hinunter tragen wollte, entschied 
ich
mich dafür, sie in einer Tonne an der Außenseite des Gebäudes
hinunterzulassen, die an einem Seil befestigt war, das über eine Rolle 
lief.

Ich band also das Seil unten auf der Erde fest, ging auf das Dach und 
belud
die Tonne. Dann ging ich wieder nach unten und band das Seil los.

Ich hielt es fest, um die 250 kg Ziegel langsam herunterzulassen. Wenn 
Sie
in Frage 11 des Unfallbericht-Formulares nachlesen, werden Sie 
feststellen,
dass mein damaliges Körpergewicht etwa 75 kg betrug. Da ich sehr 
überrascht
war, als ich plötzlich den Boden unter den Füßen verlor und aufwärts 
gezogen
wurde, verlor ich meine Geistesgegenwart und vergaß, dass Seil 
loszulassen.

Ich glaube, ich muss hier nicht sagen, dass ich mit immer größerer
Geschwindigkeit am Gebäude hinaufgezogen wurde. Etwa im Bereich des 
dritten
Stockes traf ich die Tonne, die von oben kam. Dies erklärt den 
Schädelbruch
und das gebrochene Schlüsselbein.

Nur geringfügig abgebremst, setzte ich meinen Aufstieg fort und hielt 
nicht
an, bevor die Finger meiner Hand mit den vorderen ingergliedern in die 
Rolle
gequetscht waren. Glücklicherweise behielt ich meine Geistesgegenwart 
und
hielt mich trotz des Schmerzes mit aller Kraft am Seil fest.

Jedoch schlug die Tonne etwa zur gleichen Zeit unten auf dem Boden auf 
und
der Tonnenboden sprang aus der Tonne heraus. Ohne das Gewicht der 
Ziegel wog
die Tonne nun etwa 25 kg. Ich beziehe mich an dieser Stelle wieder auf 
mein
in Frage 11 angegebenes Körpergewicht von 75 kg. Wie Sie sich 
vorstellen
können, begann ich nun einen schnellen Abstieg.

In der Höhe des dritten Stockes traf ich wieder auf die von unten 
kommende
Tonne. Daraus ergaben sich die beiden gebrochenen Knöchel und die
Abschürfungen an meinen Beinen und meinem Unterleib. Der Zusammenstoß 
mit
der Tonne verzögerte meinen Fall, so dass meine Verletzungen beim 
Aufprall
auf dem Ziegelhaufen gering ausfielen und so brach ich mir nur drei 
Wirbel.

Ich bedauere es jedoch, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass ich, als ich da 
auf
dem Ziegelhaufen lag und die leere Tonne sechs Stockwerke über mir sah,
nochmals meine Geistesgegenwart verlor.

Ich lies das Seil los, womit die Tonne diesmal ungebremst herunterkam, 
mir
drei Zähne ausschlug und das Nasenbein brach.

Der sich jetzt nicht den Bauch hält vor Lachen, ist nicht normal. Ich
bedauere den Zwischenfall sehr und hoffe, Ihnen mit meinen präzisen 
Angaben
dienen zu können. Für genaue Auskünfte bitte ich Sie, mich anzurufen, 
da es
mir manchmal schwer fällt, mich schriftlich auszudrücken.


----------



## trialsrider (22. Mai 2005)

Kurz nach der Entbindung will der Vater endlich sein Kind sehen:

Schwester: Nun ja sind sie sicher das sie ihr Kind jetzt sehen wollen?
Vater: aber selbstverständlich
Schwester: Aber ich muss sie warnen es ist behindert!
Vater: Ohhhh....na ja egal....es ist mein Kind ich werde es trotzdem lieben!
Schwester: also es ist schwer behindert!!!!
Vater: Hören sie nicht?? Ist mir egal ich werde es lieben und gut erziehen!
Schwester: Aber....
Vater: Kein aber....lassen sie mich rein!
Schwester: nun gut wie sie wollen!.....

Beide gehen in die Station wo auf einem Tisch eine Glasschüssel liegt die mit wasser gefüllt ist......und nur ein blosses Auge schwimmt.
Schwester: Tja ihr Kind! 
Vater: Oh....na ja egal....es ist meins....

der vater geht näher an die schüssel und winkt dem Auge zu und sagt:
Na mein kleines wie gehts dir?
Schwester: Ähemm....ehhh...brauchen nicht winken es ist blind!


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

Letztes Wochenende haben ein paar Freunde über
Bier diskutiert.
Einer sagt dann plötzlich, dass Bier weibliche Hormone
enthält.
Nachdem wir ihn - wegen seiner dummen Bemerkung - ein wenig
aufs Korn genommen haben, beschlossen wir die Sache
wissenschaftlich zu
überprüfen. So hat jeder von uns, rein für die Wissenschaft,
10 Bier
getrunken. Am Ende dieser 10 Runden haben wir dann folgendes
festgestellt:

1. Wir hatten zugenommen.
2. Wir redeten eine Menge, ohne dabei etwas zu sagen.
3. Wir hatten Probleme beim Fahren.
4. Es war uns unmöglich auch nur im entferntesten logisch zu
denken.
5. Es gelang uns nicht, zuzugeben, wenn wir im Unrecht
waren, auch wenn es noch so eindeutig schien.
6. Jeder von uns glaubte er wäre der Mittelpunkt des
Universums.
7. Wir hatten Kopfschmerzen und keine Lust auf Sex.
8. Unsere Emotionen waren schwer kontrollierbar.
9. Wir hielten uns gegenseitig an den Händen.
10. Und zur Krönung: wir mussten alle 10 Minuten auf die
Toilette und zwar alle gleichzeitig.

Weitere Erläuterungen sind wohl überflüssig:
Bier enthält weibliche Hormone!!


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

Was ist das wichtigste bei einer Autonummer??
Dass die Sitze sauber bleiben!


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

die gute alte bravo hat uns schon so manch lustige stunde beschert  
oben die fragen und die antworten


----------



## trialsrider (22. Mai 2005)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect1676.html

 warum tut man sowas??


----------



## kochikoch (22. Mai 2005)

für alles dies noch nicht wissen hier die antwort!
spaßfaktor garantiert!!!!!


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

Einige lustige Antworten aus der RTL-Show Familienduell:

Nennen Sie etwas, das man im Iglu findet: "Fischstäbchen"
Nennen Sie ein Verkehrsschild, das die Farbe rot enthält: 
"Einbahnstraße"
Nennen Sie ein farbenprächtiges Tier: "Zebra", "Forelle"
Nennen Sie etwas, das man hackt: "Gehacktes"
Nennen Sie eine Tätigkeit, bei der Sie nebenher Radio hören: "Fernsehen
gucken"
Nennen Sie ein Zeichen dafür, das eine Maus im Haus ist: "Die Mutter
schreit"
Nennen Sie ein Meer, in dessen Namen eine Farbe vorkommt: "Blaues",
"Braunes", "Goldenes"
Nennen Sie etwas Unechtes, das Frauen tragen: "Brüste"
Nennen Sie ein Brettspiel mit Würfel: "Schach"
Nennen Sie eine Organisation, die durch Spenden finanziert wird: "ZDF"
Nennen Sie einen Ort, an dem es dunkel ist: "Gehirn"
Nennen Sie eine Touristen-Attraktion in Rom: "Der schiefe Turm von 
Pisa"
Nennen Sie einen berühmten Heinz: "Heinzelmann"
Nennen Sie etwas, das man mit einem Staubsauger aufsaugt: 
"Kanarienvogel"
Nennen Sie eine Frucht, die man mit Schale isst: "Banane"
Nennen Sie ein anderes Wort für "Streit": "Streiten", "Zanken"
Nennen Sie ein Fahrzeug mit mehr als 4 Rädern: "Auto", "Boot"
Nennen Sie etwas das blinkt: "Blinkanlage"
Nennen Sie ein Gebäude mit vielen Sitzreihen: "Rathaus"
Nennen Sie etwas, das man jemandem sagt, bevor man schlafen geht: "Ich 
will
noch nicht schlafen"
Nennen Sie etwas, das Insekten anzieht: "Haut"
Nennen Sie ein beliebtes Urlaubsland der Deutschen: "Spreewald"
Nennen Sie etwas, was man mit dem Fenster macht, damit Leute nicht
reinschauen können: "Rausschauen"
Nennen Sie ein Fortbewegungsmittel, das keine Räder hat: "Flugzeug"
Nennen Sie etwas, das sich auf "noch" reimt: "Block", "Moch", "Schloch"
Nennen Sie ein anderes Gericht als das Bundesverfassungsgericht:
"Erbsengericht"
Nennen sie ein schwarz-gelb gestreiftes Insekt: "Giraffe"
Nennen sie einen Bodenschatz, der in Deutschland abgebaut wird? "Gold"
Nennen Sie ein Wort, das mit "Wind" beginnt: "Winter"
Nennen sie eine Sportart mit Schiedsrichter: "Eiskunstlauf"
Nennen Sie ein Tier, das mit 'Z' anfängt: "Zottelbär"
Nennen Sie etwas, wovon man einen roten Kopf bekommt: "Tomatenmark"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

Marylou

Ein Mann sitzt ruhig am Frühstückstisch und liest die Zeitung. Seine 
Frau
stellt sich plötzlich hinter ihn und haut ihn mit einer Pfanne eine 
über
die Birne.
"Was war denn das nun wieder?", fragt er, während er sich über den Kopf
reibt.
"Das war wegen des Papierfetzens in deiner Hosentasche mit dem Namen
"Marylou" darauf", antwortet sie.
"Aber mein lieber Schatz!", sagt er mit weicher Stimme, "vor zwei 
Wochen
war ich mit Robert und Peter zum Trabrennen und Marylou war der Name 
des
Pferdes, auf das wir gewettet haben".
Sie akzeptiert seine Erklärung, fühlt sich ziemlich blöd und 
entschuldigt
sich.
Drei Tage später sitzt er wieder ruhig da und liest seine Zeitung, als
seine Frau sich wieder hinter ihn hin stellt und ihn einen 
fürchterlichen
Schlag über die Birne gibt mit einer noch viel größeren Pfanne.
Der Mann landet mit dem Kopf in den Cornflakes und bleibt eine Weile
bewusstlos liegen. Nach einigen Minuten kommt er wieder zu sich mit
ernsthaften Kopfschmerzen, Blut läuft ihm über den Mund.
"Was hatte das denn nun wieder für einen Zweck?", fragt er, während er
versucht einigermaßen stabil auf seinem Stuhl sitzen zu bleiben.

"DEIN PFERD HAT ANGERUFEN!"


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

Ein älteres Schweizer Ehepaar kommt zwecks Urlaub am
Londoner Flughafen an, und nimmt sich ein  Taxi zum Hotel.
Die Fahrt dauert etwas länger und daher denkt sich der Taxifahrer, er
muss
jetzt etwas Konversation machen:

Er fragt also nach hinten: "Where are you from?"
Sagt der Mann: "We are from  Switzerland."
Fragt sie: "Was hat er gesagt?"
(Sie kann nämlich kein Wort Englisch!)
Er: "Er  hat uns gefragt, wo wir herkommen,
und ich habe ihm gesagt, dass wir aus der Schweiz sind."

Nach einer Zeit fragt der Fahrer:
"And where do you live in Switzerland?"
"We live in Basel."
Sie wieder: "Was hat er  gesagt?"
Er (schon leicht gefrustet):"Er hat gefragt, wo wir
in der Schweiz leben und ich sagte ihm in Basel."

Sagt der Fahrer:
"Oh, my  god, in Basel I had the worst f*ck in my life!"
Sie: "Was hat er gesagt?"
Er: "Er kennt Dich!"


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

Das ist die beste Anwaltsgeschichte des Jahres und wohl auch die des
Jahrzehnts. Sie ist wahr und hat den 1. Platz im amerikanischen
"Wettbewerb der Strafverteidiger" (Criminal Lawyer Award Contest)
gewonnen.

In Charlotte (NC) kaufte ein Rechtsanwalt eine Kiste mit sehr seltenen
 und sehr teuren Zigarren und versicherte die dann, unter anderem gegen
Feuerschaden. Über die nächsten Monate rauchte er die Zigarren
vollständig auf und forderte von der Versicherung den ihm entstandenen
Brandschaden ein. In seinem Anspruchsschreiben führte der Anwalt aus,

daß die Zigarren "durch eine Serie kleiner Feuerschäden" vernichtet

worden seien.
Die Versicherung verweigerte die Schadens- Regulierung mit der
Begründung, die Zigarren wären bestimmungsgemäß verbraucht
worden. Der
Rechtsanwalt klagte vor Gericht ..... und gewann! Das Gericht stimmte
mit der Versicherung überein, daß der Anspruch unverschämt sei, doch
ergab sich aus der Versicherungspolice eindeutig, daß die Zigarren
gegen

jede Art von Feuer versichert seien und Haftungsausschlüsse nicht
bestünden.
Folglich müsse die Versicherung zahlen, schließlich hätte sie diesen
Vertrag selbst unterschrieben.
Statt ein langes und teueres Berufungsverfahren anzustrengen,
akzeptierte die Versicherung das Urteil sofort und bezahlte $ 15.000 an
den Rechtsanwalt, der seine Zigarren in "zahlreichen Feuerschäden"
verloren hatte.

Aber jetzt kommt das Beste:
Nachdem der Anwalt den Scheck der Versicherung eingelöst hatte, wurde er
auf deren Antrag wegen "24 Fällen von Brandstiftung" verhaftet. Unter
Hinweis auf seine zivilrechtliche Klage und seine eigenen Angaben vor
Gericht, wurde er wegen vorsätzlicher Inbrandsetzung seines
versicherten
Eigentums zu einer Freiheitsstrafe von 24 Monaten (ohne Bewährung) und
einer Geldstrafe von $ 24.000 verurteilt.


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

der mußte raus

Zwei Blondinen nach dem Betriebsfest: "Und, hast du dich noch b*msen lassen?"
"Ja, zweimal" "Was nur zweimal?"
"Ja, einmal von der Musikband und einmal von der Betriebsfeuerwehr!"


----------



## matz07 (23. Mai 2005)

du hast echt langeweile


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

matz07 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast echt langeweile


das denkst du nur weil du noch im wachstum steckst


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

alt aber nicht schlecht! hier 







matze ich habe dich erwischt  
was machst du da ?

ach ja und matze scheid dir mal die fußnägel


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

ich sag mal prost

kinderlied der etwas anderen art

man denkt nichts böses ...

der ist krank


----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. Mai 2005)

Ich mag das Viech.   

http://www.croqaudile.com/index.php?article_id=9697

neues Video vom annoying thing

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich so ein streaming scheiß vid auf meine Platte speichern kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (24. Mai 2005)

mit dem speichern habe ich kein paln, kenne aber die urfassung von dem geräuch  www.very.de


----------



## Schevron (24. Mai 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag das Viech.
> 
> http://www.croqaudile.com/index.php?article_id=9697
> 
> ...




Ab und zu hat mal glück und kann über den Quellcode der URL ( Strg + U ) die URL des Files rausfinden und es dann direkt in nem neuen browserfenster eingeben und runterladen. Sollte fast immer funzen. Ab und zu hab ich aber auch schon mal die url net gefunden. Mußt mal schaun


----------



## frufoor (24. Mai 2005)

so hier ein alter klassiker.
die meißten aus'm forum kennens ja schon.... 
aber trotzdem immer wieder geil!!!!   

http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song/


----------



## kochikoch (25. Mai 2005)

so läufts vor gericht


----------



## kochikoch (25. Mai 2005)

das reh springt hoch, das reh springt weit, kann es auch es hat ja zeit!


----------



## Monty98 (25. Mai 2005)

Wie weit rennt der Hase in den Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (25. Mai 2005)

Bis in die Mitte, denn dann rennt er wieder hinaus.


----------



## kochikoch (25. Mai 2005)

Kein Witz, aber auch nicht schlecht:

Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in wlecehr
Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist,
ist daß der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid.
Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinoldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen.
Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.


----------



## kochikoch (25. Mai 2005)

Während der Ehemann vor dem Fernseher sitzt, kommt die Ehefrau und fragt ihren Mann: 'Hast du schon einmal zerdrückte 100 gesehen?'
Der Mann: 'Nein.'
Die Frau zerdrückt einen 100-Schein und fragt: 'Hast du schon einmal zerdrückte 500 gesehen?'
Der Mann: 'Nein.'
Die Frau zerdrückt einen 500-Schein und fragt: 'hast du schon mal zerdrückte 40.000 gesehen?'
Der Mann: 'Nein.'
Die Frau: 'Dann gehe mal in die Garage.....'


----------



## kochikoch (25. Mai 2005)

Ein Mann kommt in ein Tattoo-Studio und möchte auf sein bestes Stück einen Tausender tätowiert haben.

Dort ist man zwar an ungewöhnliche Wünsche gewöhnt, aber ein Tausender auf dem Schniedel ist neu, daher möchte man wissen, warum es ein Tausender sein müsse.

"Ja schauen sie, erstens habe ich gern mein Geld in der Hand, zweitens sehe ich gerne, wie mein Kapital wächst und drittens habe ich meiner Frau versprochen, sie darf jede Woche einen Tausender verblasen!"


----------



## kochikoch (26. Mai 2005)

der ein oder andere kennt es sicher, aber für die, die es noch net kennen
wer wird millionär mit blondinen


----------



## kochikoch (27. Mai 2005)

bei der hitze habe ich immer voll den brand!
@ isah: du brauchst kein wasser mitnehmen machs wie ich


----------



## kochikoch (31. Mai 2005)

Wie geht ein traditionelles polnisches Osterfest von statten?

Es kommt der Osterhase und klaut die Ostereier.


----------



## kochikoch (3. Juni 2005)

Der Flaschengeist



Bill Gates geht am Privatstrand seiner Villa spazieren.

Auf einmal wird eine alte Flasche an Land gespült. Er nimmt sie, öffnet sie und es erscheint ein Flaschengeist: "Danke für deine Rettung aus der Flasche, Bill. Du hast nun einen Wunsch frei. Was es auch sei, ich werde ihn dir erfüllen."

Gates überlegt und meint dann: "Hier ist eine Landkarte mit allen Krisen- und Kriegsgebieten der Erde. Ich möchte, dass dort überall Frieden herrscht."

Der Geist nimmt die Karte, stöhnt, und meint: "Das ist einfach zuviel. Hunderte von Kriegen, hassende Menschen, religiöse Fanatiker. Ich bin doch nur ein einfacher Flaschengeist, das kann ich nicht alles wieder geradebiegen. Hast du nicht noch irgendeinen anderen Wunsch?"

"Ich hätte da schon noch einen. Ich möchte, dass alle gröberen Fehler aus Windows 2000 verschwinden..."

Darauf der Flaschengeist: "Zeig mir doch noch mal die Landkarte..."


----------



## kochikoch (3. Juni 2005)

die Polizei hat sich jetzt auch für den Einsatz von Mobiltelefonen entschieden


----------



## kochikoch (5. Juni 2005)

weil das gerät etwas älter ist steht es nicht im nu stuff thread sondern hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (5. Juni 2005)

neue trial-schuhe findet ihr hier


----------



## kochikoch (5. Juni 2005)

habe noch was gefunden trial pur


----------



## kochikoch (5. Juni 2005)

unsere lieben frauen


----------



## kochikoch (5. Juni 2005)

andere tolle sachen


----------



## trialsrider (5. Juni 2005)

GEIL! dies mit den Frauen und so......  

 Bitte nicht gegen die Bäume fahren!"

n Freund von mir hat mal sein bike einfach an nem supermarkt stehen lassen und ein Schild dran gemacht "Klauen verboten!"


----------



## kochikoch (6. Juni 2005)

Ein Schwarzer und seine Ehefrau bereiten sich für die Fasnacht vor.
Er bittet sie darum eine geeignete Verkleidung für ihn zu besorgen.
Als er am selben Abend von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt findet er ein
SUPERMAN- Kostüm auf dem Bett.
Wütend geht er auf seine Ehefrau zu und sagt:
"Was soll das?! Hast du jemals einen schwarzen SUPERMAN gesehn?!
Tausch
das gegen was Brauchbares!!!"
Die etwas beleidigte Ehefrau geht gleich am nächsten Tag ins Geschäft und
tauscht das Kostüm.
Als ihr Mann am Abend heimkommt, sieht er auf dem Bett ein BATMAN- Kostüm
liegen und rastet gleich aus:
"Was soll die schei**e?!" Wann hast du einen schwarzen BATMAN zu Gesicht
bekommen?! Geh und tausch es gegen was besseres!"
Die arme Frau, die nun sichtlich die Schnauze voll hat von ihrem Mann,
Tauscht gleich am nächsten Tag das BATMAN- Kostüm gegen verschiedene
Artikel
ein.
Sie legt ihm 3 weisse Knöpfe, einen weissen Gürtel und eine Holzlatte aufs
Bett.
Als der Mann nach Hause kommt und die verschiedenen Gegenstände auf dem
Bett
liegen sieht fragt er sie: "Was soll das?!"
Sagt sie zu ihm: "Damit du dein Kostüm selber wählen kannst. Wenn du dich
nackt ausziehst und dir die Knöpfe anklebst, gehst du als
DOMINO- Stein, wenn dir das nicht gefällt, entfernst du die Knöpfe, legst
Dir den weissen Gürtel um und gehst als  MILCHSCHNITTE, und wenn du noch
immer nicht zufrieden bist, dann schieb dir doch die Holzlatte in den Arsch
und geh als MAGNUM!!!"


----------



## Monty98 (6. Juni 2005)

Flash » Group X - Don't Touch That

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/dont.php

is vl. schon bekannt aber trotzdem


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. Juni 2005)

hier leude zieht euch das mal rein,dagegen sind alle gangstarapper die ihr kennt n feuchter schei$$dreck  

http://www.ballz.de/toons/bibabumsebiene.html

--->einfach auf "play" und ab geht die party


----------



## kochikoch (7. Juni 2005)

wie bekomme ich das was die biene singt am besten und einfachsten als mp3 auf mein rechner? hat jmd ne idee für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (7. Juni 2005)

hier mal wieder der tipp mit dem quellcode. ansonsten googeln oder mal den esel bemühen.
sonst weiß ich auch nix


----------



## kochikoch (7. Juni 2005)

im quellcode hatte ich schon geschaut aber irgendiwe nix brauchbares gefunden, oder ich bin blind


----------



## isah (7. Juni 2005)

das ist ne flash file, da kannst du im quellcode suchen wie du willst wenn du das als mp3 haben willst. am besten du nimmst den audiorecorder und nimmst das auf und convertierst das dann in mp3.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. Juni 2005)

zieht euch mal das kind rein!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.linkfun.net/showlink.php?id=152


----------



## tobsen (7. Juni 2005)

da könnt ihr lang nach nem mp3 suchen  
der sound kommt aus der shockwave dateii. 

aber die biene is sher geil, hat bushido nich ma so n lied gemacht.


----------



## isah (7. Juni 2005)

"gangbang" genauso ******** wie er selbst und seine ganze ehemalige truppe, aber das nur so am rande..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wicked as me (7. Juni 2005)

kann amn die file ned irgendwo auf ballz.de runterladen??  

glaub aber schon


----------



## tinitram (7. Juni 2005)

probiert mal beer zu bestellen

virtuelle bierbar  

danach ne banana 
und dann ein girl, love, ... have fun


----------



## Benjy (7. Juni 2005)

ich hab die bibabumsebiene als .mp3 datei... wenn mir deine emailaddy gibst schick ichs dir kochi


----------



## trail-kob (8. Juni 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> zieht euch mal das kind rein!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.linkfun.net/showlink.php?id=152





und du meinst das ist nicht gestellt ?

ich war früher selbst ein kleiner querulant ! ritalin hilft da viel !

nebenbei ist es arm eine solche sendung zu produzieren und zu publizieren


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Juni 2005)

klar is das nich gestellt! das is eine dieser assi-kinder-erziehungs-hilfen-sendungen! 
also wenn de so ein kind krichst haste echt die arschkarte, aber irgendwas muss da auch bei der erziehung schiefgelaufen sein!
der große bruder müsste sich den einfach mal richtig zur brust nehmen!


----------



## trialsrider (8. Juni 2005)

Nur mal so zur Info!

Diese Aufnahmen von dem Kind sind schon ziemlich alt.....
und ihr seht ja wie KOCHIKOCH heute noch drauf ist!
Also man kann nicht sagen das sich da irgendwas 
gebessert hat!


----------



## kochikoch (8. Juni 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so zur Info!
> 
> Diese Aufnahmen von dem Kind sind schon ziemlich alt.....
> und ihr seht ja wie KOCHIKOCH heute noch drauf ist!
> ...



habe extra was zugenommen das man mich nicht erkennt aber mist  war wohl nix


----------



## kochikoch (9. Juni 2005)

Jeden Tag kommt der Mitarbeiter Klaus Bäumer sehr nahe an Frau Schuster
heran, die an der Kaffeemaschine steht. Er atmet tief ein und sagt: "Frau
Schuster, Ihr Haar duftet wunderbar." Nach vier Tagen geht Frau Schuster
zum
Betriebsrat und beschwert sich über Herrn Bäumer wegen sexueller
Belästigung
am Arbeitsplatz. Der Betriebsrat
fragt: "Ist es nicht ein schönes Kompliment, wenn man Ihnen sagt, ihr Haar
duftet gut?" Frau Schuster: "Im Prinzip schon, aber nicht .............wenn
es ein Liliputaner sagt."...


----------



## kochikoch (9. Juni 2005)

Die Liebenden umarmen sich glücklich und erschöpft unter der
Bettdecke. Die Frau hebt den Kopf und sagt:
"Schnell! Ins Badezimmer! Mein Mann kommt!" Der Liebhaber rennt ins
Badezimmer und sie versteckt seine Kleidung unter dem Bett.
Als sie gerade wieder zurück rollt, kommt ihr Mann rein. "Was machst
Du da nackt auf dem Bett?"
"Ich habe mich schon mal für Dich ausgezogen, weil ich so große Lust
auf Dich hatte." Der Mann sagt: "Cool, ich komm gleich, muss nur mal
schnell ins Bad!" Die Frau gerät in Panik, weis aber nichts zu sagen,
das ihren Mann aufhalten konnte. Der Mann öffnet die Badezimmertür
und findet einen nackten Mann, der ihn nicht beachtend, mehrmals in die
Luft klatscht. "Was machen Sie da?" fragt er. "Ich bin der
Kammerjäger
und soll mich um Ihr Mottenproblem kümmern.." "Aber Sie sind ja ganz
nackt!" Der Liebhaber sieht an sich runter und sagt erstaunt: "Diese
kleinen Bastarde..."


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. Juni 2005)

http://70.84.131.212/data/toons/ahhhhhhh.swf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (12. Juni 2005)

is klar 

ich hab auch noch was, ist nicht lustig aber ich wollt keinen neuen thread aufmachen. Sind ein paar minigames, leider kein trial aber was solls.

http://www.cbc.ca/kids/games/
--> http://www.cbc.ca/kids/games/bmxpark/
--> http://www.cbc.ca/kids/games/trampoline/

http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/
--> http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/bmxstar/play.php
--> http://www.mousebreaker.net/games/bmxbackflips/play.php

und zu guter letzt:
--> http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/parking/play.php

aber ich warne vor diesem spiel, es macht nach kurzer zeit sehr aggressiv


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. Juni 2005)

minigames sind immer gut!


----------



## kochikoch (15. Juni 2005)

so hier mal was von unseren mitmenschen die immer schön dafür sorgen das wir was zulachen haben   vielen dank weiter so


----------



## hopmonkey (15. Juni 2005)

Ausgesprochen kurzweilige und spielerisch z.T. einzigartige OnlineGames
gibts bei ferryhalim unter

http://www.orisinal.com

Alles Flash übrigens
und s hat mal überhauptgarnichts mit trial zu tun.

Nichts gegen kochikoch , aber kammer den thread nich umbennen auf [offtopic] oder so? 
Damit auch welche, die die Hintergründe nich kennen, wissen, 
wo nonsens reingepostet werden kann....


----------



## kochikoch (16. Juni 2005)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts gegen kochikoch , aber kammer den thread nich umbennen auf [offtopic] oder so?


----------



## kochikoch (17. Juni 2005)

Habe ich eben im Netz gefunden!!

    Zitat:
    Das Internet ist voll von Menschen, die sich als semiprofessionelle 1337-Hax0rz ausgeben. Bisher dachten wir von StopHipHop.de, echte Hacker seien ein Mythos, genauso wie die Massenvernichtungswaffen in Irak. Doch am Abend des 4. Aprils passierte etwas Außergewöhnliches...

    In unserem IRC-Channel #stopHipHop ging es rund. Nicht, weil etwa besonders attraktive Metal-Mädels uns wieder mal mit ihren Kurven beglückten. Nein. Ein mächtig böser Hip-Hopper, scheinbar angewidert durch unsere objektive und ernstgemeinte Internetseite, stieg in unseren Chat-Kanal ein, um verheerende Folgen seiner Crackerkunst zu demonstrieren. (Für alle Neulinge: StopHipHop.de richtet sich gegen Hip-Hopper - in einer ironischen Art und Weise.)

    Nachdem dieses Hip-Hop-Prachtexemplar eine gewisse Zeitlang mit allen Anwesenden einen verbalen Analverkehr durchführte (ohne dabei ihre Mütter, Väter, Haustiere und andere Familienangehörige zu verschonen; O-Ton: "solche penner opfer satanisten wie euch punks ****t man bei uns jeden tag in der *****"), passierte etwas, was wir zuerst nicht Mal ernst nahmen. Er wollte einen Rechner hacken. Meinen Rechner.

    Einige Anmerkungen am Rande:

    1.) Der Name des gefährlichen Hax0rz ist bitchchecker. Meine Wenigkeit ist den Besuchern von StopHipHop.de als Elch bekannt.

    2.) Die IP-Adresse 127.0.0.1 (auch localhost genannt) kennt jeder. Diese Zahlenkombination ist schlichtweg die IP-Adresse eines jeden Rechners. Greift man auf diese zu, landet man auf seiner eigenen Hardware.

    3.) Ein Ping timeout ist eine Unterbrechung der Verbindung - zum Beispiel durch einen Absturz des Rechners. Doch nun zurück zur Geschichte:





    * bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)

    * bitchchecker ([email protected]) has joined #stopHipHop

    <bitchchecker> warum schmeist ihr mich raus

    <bitchchecker> könnt ihr nicht normal dieskutiern

    <bitchchecker> antworte mir!

    <Elch> wir haben dich nicht herausgeschmissen

    <Elch> Du hattest ein Ping timeout: * bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)

    <bitchchecker> was für ping man

    <bitchchecker> das timing von meinem pc ist richtig

    <bitchchecker> ich hab sogar die sommerzeit drin

    <bitchchecker> du hast mich gebannt

    <bitchchecker> gibs zu *********

    <HopperHunter|afk> LOL

    <HopperHunter|afk> ******** bist du dumm, sommerzeit^^

    <bitchchecker> alter halts maul wir HABEN JETZT SOMMERZEIT!!

    <bitchchecker> seit zwei wochen schon!

    <bitchchecker> wenn du pc startest kommt von windows eine meldung das sommerzeit eingestellt wird

    <Elch> Du kennst dich ja voll mit Rechner aus.

    <bitchchecker> halts maul ich hack dich

    <Elch> ok, ich bin ja schon ruhig, nicht dass du uns zeigst was für ein toller Hacker du bist ^^

    <bitchchecker> sag mir deine netzwerk nummer man dann bist du tot

    <Elch> öhm die ist 129.0.0.1

    <Elch> oder war es 127.0.0.1

    <Elch> ja genau die war es: 127.0.0.1 Ich warte dann mal auf einen dollen Hackerangriff

    <bitchchecker> in fünf minuten ist deine fest platte gelöscht

    <Elch> Da habe ich jetzt aber Angst

    <bitchchecker> halts maul du bist gleich weg

    <bitchchecker> ich hab hier ein program da gebe ich deine ip ein und du bist tot

    <bitchchecker> sag schon mal auf wieder sehen

    <Elch> zu wem?

    <bitchchecker> zu dir mann

    <bitchchecker> buy buy

    <Elch> Ich zitter schon förmlich vor einem so krassen Hack0r wie du einer bist

    * bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)





    Was passierte, ist klar: Der Kerl gab seine eigene IP-Adresse in sein mächtiges Hack-Programm ein und ließ damit seinen eigenen Rechner abstürzen. Somit war der Angriff auf meinen PC wohl erstmal gescheitert. Ich fing bereits an zu glauben, dass ich nun Ruhe vor weiteren Attacken habe, doch ein guter Hacker gibt bekanntlich niemals auf. Zwei Minuten später kam er wieder.





    * bitchchecker ([email protected]) has joined #stopHipHop

    <bitchchecker> alter sei froh das mein pc abgestürzt ist sonst wärest du weg

    <Metanot> lol

    <Elch> bitchchecker: Dann versuch mich doch nochmal zu hacken... Ich habe immer noch die gleiche IP: 127.0.0.1

    <bitchchecker> du bist so dumm alter

    <bitchchecker> sag schon mal buy buy

    <Metanot> man steck dir dein alter

    <bitchchecker> buy buy elch

    * bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)





    Die Stimmung war angespannt... Würde er es schaffen, nach diesen zwei misslungenen Versuchen doch noch meinen PC zum Absturz zu bringen? Ich wartete ab. Es geschah nichts. Ich war erleichtert... Sechs Minuten verstrichen, bevor er die nächste Angriffsweile vorbereitete. Als Hacker, der normalerweise ganze Rechenzentren knackt, wußte er nun auch, woran er zuvor scheiterte.

    * bitchchecker ([email protected]) has joined #stopHipHop

    <bitchchecker> elch du huren sohn

    <Metanot> bitchchecker wie alt bist du?

    <Elch> was denn bitchchecker?

    <bitchchecker> du hast eine frie wal

    <bitchchecker> fire wall

    <Elch> kann sein, kenn mich nicht so aus

    <bitchchecker> ich bin 26

    <Metanot> mit 26 so einen umgangston?

    <Elch> woran hast du gemerkt, dass ich eine Firewall habe?

    <Metanot> tststs das is not very gott mein fräunt

    <bitchchecker> weil deine schwuchtel fire wall mein ausschalt signal auf mich zurück gelengt hat

    <bitchchecker> sei ein mann mach die ******** aus

    <Elch> cool, wußte gar nicht, dass das geht.

    <bitchchecker> dan zerlegt mein virus deinen pc man

    <Metanot> hackt ihr euch grad?

    <Elch> ja bitchchecker versucht mich zu hacken

    <Metanot> he bitchchecker wenn du hacker bist dann musst du auch um ne firewall rumkommen das schaff ja sogar ich

    <bitchchecker> ja man ich hack den elch aber der pisser hat eine fire wall der

    <Metanot> welche firewall hast du denn?

    <bitchchecker> wie ein mädchen

    <Metanot> firewall is normal da muss man als normaler hacker doch schon dran vorbeikommen...du mädchen^^

    <He> ***** gib dir lieber nen jackson und chill du laesst dich provozieren und lieferst den kleinen pupertierenden Maedchen immer wieder neuen stoff

    <bitchchecker> mach fire wall aus dann schick ich dir einen virus ******

    <Elch> Nöö

    <Metanot> he bitchchecker warum ausmachen schalt doch du sie aus!!!!!!!!!!!

    <bitchchecker> hast schiss

    <bitchchecker> ich hab kein bock so zu hacken wenn der wie ein mädchen sich fire wall versteckt

    <bitchchecker> elch mach deine scheis wall aus!

    <Metanot> ich wollt mal was zu dem bitchteildingviech sagen, also kennst du die definition von hacken??? wenn er die firewall ausmacht is das ne einladung und hat mit hacken rein garnichts mehr zu tun

    <bitchchecker> halts maul

    <Metanot> lol

    <bitchchecker> meine alte oma sufrt mir fire wall

    <bitchchecker> und ihr luschen gibt euch so cool und traut euch nicht ohne fire wall ins internet

    Er bezeichnet mich als Mädchen und meint, höchstens seine Oma würde eine Firewall einsetzen. Ich weiß zwar, dass ältere Menschen deutlich klüger als die jüngeren sind, aber das lasse ich nicht auf mir beruhen. Um zu sehen, ob er wirklich ein guter Hacker ist, lüge ich und lasse alles beim Alten. Ich habe ja auch keine Firewall. Die hat nur mein Router.

    Zitat:

    <Elch> bitchchecker, ein Kollege hat mir gerade gezeigt wie man die Firewall ausmacht. Jetzt darfste es nochmal versuchen

    <Metanot> bitchhacker kann nicht hacken

    <Black[TdV]> was fürn wortspiel ^^

    <bitchchecker> word man

    <Elch> bitchchecker: Ich warte immer noch auf deinen Angriff

    <Metanot> wie oft noch der ist kein hacker!

    <bitchchecker> alter willst du einen virus

    <bitchchecker> sag mir deine ip und der löscht deine fest platte

    <Metanot> lol ne lass mal bin selber hacker und wenn man weiss wie sich hacker verhalten dann kann ich dir mit 100,00% sagen, hacker bist du nicht..^^

    <Elch> 127.0.0.1

    <Elch> ist doch ganz einfach

    <bitchchecker> lolololol bist du dumm man bist gleich weg

    <bitchchecker> und werden schon die ersten dateien gelöscht?

    <Elch> mom...

    <Elch> ich schau nach

    Panisch starte ich den Windows-Explorer, mein Herz rast. Habe ich ihn etwa unterschätzt?

    <bitchchecker> brauchst gar nicht retten schaffst du nicht *********

    <Elch> das ist aber schlecht

    <bitchchecker> elch du spast deine festplatte g: ist gelöscht

    <Elch> ja, da läßt sich wohl nichts machen

    <bitchchecker> und in 20 sekunden ist f: weg





    Ja wirklich, die Laufwerke G: und F: sind weg. Hatte ich überhaupt welche? Egal, zum Nachdenken bleibt keine Zeit, kaltes Schaudern läuft mir den Rücken hinunter. Dafür versüßt bitchchecker meine Qualen mit einen guten Musiktipp.





    Zitat:

    <bitchchecker> tupac rules

    <bitchchecker> elch du hurenshon dein f: ist weg und e: auch





    Das Laufwerk E:? Oh, meine Güte... Da sind die ganzen Spiele drauf! Die Urlaubsfotos auch! Ich sehe sofort nach. Aber es ist immer noch da. Dabei hat doch der Hacker gesagt, es sei gelöscht...?





    Oder ist er gar nicht auf meinem Rechner?





    <bitchchecker> und d: ist bei 45 prozent du spast lolololol

    <He> wieso sagt Meta nichts mehr

    <Elch> weil der gerade auf dem Boden vor lachen wohl liegt

    <Black[TdV]> ^^

    <bitchchecker> dein d: ist weg

    <He> weiter so *****





    Der Typ hat's echt drauf: Mein CD-Laufwerk soll etwas gelöscht haben. Bitchchecker macht also meinen betagten Diskschlucker zu einem Brenner! Aber wie schafft der das? Ich muss ihn gleich mal fragen. Einige sprechen ihm schon Mut zu. Er selbst gibt Sicherheitsratschläge, wie das Desaster auf meinen Festplatten hätte vermieden werden können.





    Zitat:

    <bitchchecker> elch man du bist so dumm gib niemals deine ip im internet

    <bitchchecker> ich bin schon bei c: 30 prozent





    Soll ich vielleicht endlich aufklären, dass er gar nicht meinen Rechner attackiert?





    * bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)





    Zu spät... Es ist 20:22 Uhr, als wir eine letzte Botschaft von unserem Hacker unter dem Pseudonym "bitchchecker" erhalten. Es wird gemeldet, er habe ein "Ping timeout". Seitdem haben wir ihn nicht wieder gesehen... Liegt wohl an der Sommerzeit.


    Die Geschichte ging noch weiter!

    traurig der Super Hacker "JOLY hack me self" hat natürlich sicherheitshalber um bei seinen Hacktouren nicht erwischt zu werden, nicht von seinem Heimcomputer aus gehackt. Sondern vom Firmen Computer aus, den er nicht nur abgeschossen sondern bis auf letzte bit gereinigt hat! 

    Der Firmeninhaber trat ca. 2wochen nach diesem Vorfahl an das Board mit einer Schadenersatz Forderung von 100`000DM heran.
    Was diese natürlich mit einem Riesengelächter zurückwiesen!


    Abschließend bleibt nur zu sagen: Was du nicht willst, dass man dir tut, das füg auch keinem and'ren zu. Denn es könnte auch dein eigener Rechner sein, den du gerade hackst. Und auch deine Dateien, die du gerade löschst.


----------



## kochikoch (17. Juni 2005)




----------



## kochikoch (17. Juni 2005)

Jamba "bekloppter Frosch" Das Game
Nun auch auf den heimischen PC 

Hier klicken


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Juni 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (17. Juni 2005)

ey die story is ja wohl der hammer... hab ja so hackermäßig uch n bisschen ahnung und is ja auch keine schwierigkeit auf einen rechner zuzugreifen wenn man weiß wies geht... aber son blödsinn hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt


----------



## kochikoch (17. Juni 2005)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> ey die story is ja wohl der hammer... hab ja so hackermäßig uch n bisschen ahnung und is ja auch keine schwierigkeit auf einen rechner zuzugreifen wenn man weiß wies geht... aber son blödsinn hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt













naja aber gut das es solche leute gibt, da haben wir wenigstens immer unseren spaß


----------



## Benjy (17. Juni 2005)

oh ja, da hast du wahr


----------



## Benjy (17. Juni 2005)

Stehen ein Schwarzer und ein Weißer an einem Pool.
Geht der Weiße zum Beckenrand, hält sein bestest Stück ins Wasser und sagt:"Genau 24,8° C warm!"
Geht nun der Schwarze zum Beckenrand, hält sein Ding rein, geht zum Weißen zurück und sagt:"Stimmt! Und 1,80m tief!"


----------



## kochikoch (17. Juni 2005)

aber ich finde es schade das er sein eigenen rechner paltt gemacht hat und nun keine weitere geschichte folgt


----------



## kochikoch (17. Juni 2005)

kennt ihr die gemeinsamkeiten einer frau und eines swimmigpool?

bei beiden sind die unterhaltskosten viel zu hoch für das bischen was man(n) drin ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (17. Juni 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> Jamba "bekloppter Frosch" Das Game
> Nun auch auf den heimischen PC
> 
> Hier klicken




kurze info 92,5 mein persönlicher rekord


----------



## Benjy (17. Juni 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> kurze info 92,5 mein persönlicher rekord


meiner: 93,2 (etwa)


----------



## Heizerer2000 (17. Juni 2005)

Millimeter


----------



## trialsrider (17. Juni 2005)

meiner ist so bei 92,9 oder so! aber m!


----------



## Benjy (17. Juni 2005)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Millimeter


erzähl uns doch mehr von dir


----------



## hopmonkey (18. Juni 2005)

wers schon immer mal wissen wollte


----------



## The Passenger (19. Juni 2005)

*g* Thx Leute,dank euch ist der Abend gerettet!
Wunderbar,diese Ironie 
Teils sieht man Sachen aus der Vergangenheit,
die aber immer noch lustig sind! 

Respekt,Weiter so!


----------



## kochikoch (24. Juni 2005)




----------



## MrTrial (24. Juni 2005)

HAHA, is ja lustich.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (24. Juni 2005)

hier,mal was für dich kochi   

http://208129.multiguestbook.com/go/?u=http://stuff.twoday.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (25. Juni 2005)

@MrTrial: das ist behaupt nicht lustig  ,das war mein ernst   

@mietschorek: danke das du an mich denkst das ich nicht verdurste


----------



## kochikoch (2. Juli 2005)

schaut mal wie kreativ doch manche sind, hier mal ein pc der anderen art


















wenn ich das so sehe werd ich mir auch ein rad aus nen bierkasten bauen


----------



## kochikoch (2. Juli 2005)

für die dies interessiert:hier


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. Juli 2005)

Oh mann, 
das ist so bescheuert seinen PC zu motten.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Juli 2005)

Ey   ! ich hab meinen auch gemoddet ! wer spass dran hat und es interessiert soll es doch machen !  

mfg. Fabian


----------



## TRAILER (2. Juli 2005)

pc moding ist dasselbe wie modeleisenbahn bau und so was.
ist halt nur für freaks.


----------



## funky^jAY (2. Juli 2005)

die werden wohl auch sagen das trialen nur was für freaks ist   

jeder wie er mag und solange es net stört


----------



## kochikoch (3. Juli 2005)

alt aber gut! hier 

ich wußte es die schlafen sich alle nur hoch!


----------



## Lanoss (13. Juli 2005)

Der erste Radweg für TRIALER!!!
Tolle Sache das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Juli 2005)

das is ma nett 
hab sowas ähnliches...


----------



## kochikoch (17. Juli 2005)




----------



## kochikoch (17. Juli 2005)

@Trialsrider: seit wann tritts in der öffentlichkeit unter dem namen wolfgang auf?


----------



## kochikoch (17. Juli 2005)

Haben Sie denn gestern abend gar nicht gehört, dass wir dauernd an Ihre Wand geklopft haben?"
"Ich bitte Sie, das macht doch nichts. Wir haben eh gefeiert!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Schmuggler*

An der Grenze, ein Mann fährt mit dem Fahrrad vor, auf dem Gepäckträger einen Sack.

Zöllner: "Haben Sie etwas zu verzollen?"

Mann: "Nein."
Zöllner: "Und was haben Sie in dem Sack?"

Mann: "Sand."

Bei der Kontrolle stellt sich heraus: tatsächlich Sand.

Eine ganze Woche lang kommt jeden Tag der Mann mit dem Fahrrad und dem Sack auf dem Gepäckträger. Am achten Tag wird's dem Zöllner doch verdächtig:

Zöllner: "Was haben Sie in dem Sack?"

Mann: "Nur Sand."

Zöllner: "Hmm, mal sehen..."

Der Sand wird diesmal gesiebt - Ergebnis: nur Sand.

Der Mann kommt weiterhin jeden Tag zur Grenze.Zwei Wochen später wird es dem Grenzer zu bunt und er schickt den Sand ins Labor - Ergebnis: nur Sand. Nach einem weiteren Monat der "Sandtransporte" hält es der Zöllner nicht mehr aus und fragt den Mann:

"Also, ich gebe es Ihnen schriftlich, dass ich nichts verrate, aber Sie schmuggeln doch etwas. Sagen Sie mir bitte, was!"

Der Mann: "Fahrräder..."


----------



## isah (17. Juli 2005)

> Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chilitesters, der seinen Urlaub in Texas verbrachte.
> 
> Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der ursprüngliche Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in der Nähe des Punktrichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach dem Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf.
> 
> ...



.:text:.


----------



## kochikoch (17. Juli 2005)

@isah: vielen dank, du hast mir den tag gerettet, kannst aber froh sein das kein notarzt kommen mußte bei meinem lach flash den ich eben hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Juli 2005)

Weiß net ob das lustig ist, sowas ist ja immer Geschmacksache:

Physikabitur

Mündliches Abitur in Physik. Der erste Schüler kommt rein und wird von dem Prüfer gefragt:
- "Was ist schneller, das Licht oder der Schall?"
Antwort: "Der Schall natürlich!"
Prüfer:  "Können Sie das begründen?"
Antwort: "Wenn ich meinen Fernseher einschalte, kommt zu erst der Ton und dann das Bild."
Prüfer:  "Sie sind durchgefallen. Der nächste bitte."
Der nächste Schüler kommt rein und bekommt die gleiche Frage gestellt.
Antwort: "Das Licht natürlich!"
Prüfer :  (erleichtert über die Antwort) "Können Sie das auch begründen?"
Antwort: "Wenn ich mein Radio einschalte, dann leuchtet erst das Lämpchen und dann kommt der Ton."
Prüfer : "RAUS! Sie sind auch durchgefallen! Rufen Sie den letzten Schüler rein!"
Zuvor holt sich der Lehrer eine Taschenlampe und eine Hupe. Vor dem Schüler macht er die Taschenlampe an und gleichzeitig hupt er.
Prüfer:  "Was haben Sie zuerst wahrgenommen, das Licht oder den Schall?"
Schüler: "Das Licht natürlich."
Prüfer:  "Können Sie das auch begründen?"
Schüler: "Na klar! Die Augen sind doch weiter vorne als die Ohren."


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Juli 2005)




----------



## kochikoch (17. Juli 2005)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß net ob das lustig ist, sowas ist ja immer Geschmacksache:



spaß ist wenn man trotzdem lacht!  

ps: zu deinem witz bei mir hätten alle 3 bestanden jeder hatte für sich recht.


----------



## kochikoch (18. Juli 2005)

Ein Mann gräbt gerade seinen Vorgarten um, als seine Nachbarin, auffallend
hübsch, aber auch auffallend blond, zu ihrem Briefkasten gerannt kommt,
diesen öffnet und anschliessend laut wieder zuknallt. Der Mann denkt sich
nichts böses und schuftet weiter, bis Sekunden später die Blondine erneut
erscheint, wieder den Briefkasten öffnet und ihn ein weiteres mal laut
zuknallt. Der Mann ist leicht irritiert, arbeitet jedoch weiter. Als dann
aber die Blondine ein drittes mal zur Tür herauskommt, den Briefkasten
öffnet und lauter und wütender als je zuvor zuknallt, kann der Nachbar
seine
Neugierde nichtmehr weiter zügeln und fragt: " Frau Mühl, haben Sie ein
Problem?" "Das will ich meinen", ruft die Blondine voller Wut, "mein
Computer behauptet felsenfest, ich hätte Post!"


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Juli 2005)

nicht schlecht, ich noch einen... 

Irgendwie habe ich manchmal das Gefühl das Mathematiker die ärmsten Schafe unter den Akatemikern sind... 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Fortpflanzung

Ein Bus, der mit zehn Personen besetzt ist, hält an einer Haltestelle. Elf Personen steigen aus. Drei Wissenschaftler kommentieren das Geschehen:
Ein Biologe: "Die müssen sich unterwegs vermehrt haben."
Ein Physiker: "Was soll's, zehn Prozent Messtoleranz müssen drin sein."
Ein Mathematiker: "Wenn jetzt einer einsteigt, ist keiner drin." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Heißluftballon

Drei Männer flogen einmal in einem Heißluftballon und verirrten sich in einem Tal. Einer von ihnen sagte:
- "Ich hab eine Idee: Wir rufen um Hilfe und das Echo hier drin verstärkt unsere Stimmen. Dann sind wir bestimmt auch weiter weg zu hören."
Also lehnten sich alle drei über den Korbrand und schrieen:
- "Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeae!!!!!!!!!! Wo sind wir???" 15 Minuten später hörten sie eine Stimme:
- "Haaallooo!!! Ihr seid verloren!"
Einer der Männer meinte:
- "Das war bestimmt ein Mathematiker."
Die anderen beiden etwas verwirrt:
- "Wieso das?"
- "Aus 3 Gründen: 1. brauchte er eine lange Zeit, um zu antworten, 2. hat er absolut recht und 3. war seine Antwort total überflüssig." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Fahnenmast

Ein Ingenieur, ein Mathematiker und ein Physiker stehen am Fahnenmast der Uni, als ein Professor für Englisch vorbei kommt. Er fragt:
- "Was machen Sie denn hier?"
- "Wir haben den Auftrag bekommen, die Höhe der Fahnenstange zu ermitteln", antwortet einer, "und wir überlegen gerade,    mit welchen Formeln man sie berechnen kann."
- "Moment!" sagt der Englischprofessor. Er zieht die Fahnenstange aus der Halterung, legt sie ins Gras, lässt sich ein Bandmass geben und stellt fest:
- "Genau sieben Meter."
Dann richtet er die Stange wieder auf und geht weiter.
- "Philologe!" höhnt der Mathematiker. "Wir reden von der Höhe, und er gibt uns die Länge an."


----------



## trialsrider (28. Juli 2005)

GEIL!! Ich liebe diesen Thread.


Ich hab noch einen:

F:Was kriegt man wenn man nen schwarzen mit nem Oktopus kreutzt??  





A:Keine Ahnung aber es kann verdammt schnell Baumwolle pflücken!

(Nein ich habe nichts gegen Schwarze! Dies ist nur ein Witz!
er spiegelt nichts von meiner Persöhnlichkeit wieder!)


----------



## kochikoch (29. Juli 2005)

da Brauch ich woll nix zu sagen hehe


----------



## kochikoch (29. Juli 2005)




----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2005)

Autsch:

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/bigjumper.html


----------



## kochikoch (30. Juli 2005)

*2 Blondinen*

Neulich in der Innenstadt, da waren dort zwei Blondinen,
die verzweifelt versuchten, Ihren Mercedes mit einem Kleiderbügel zu öffnen.

"Ich krieg` die Tür einfach nicht auf!" "Beeil` Dich lieber mal, es sieht nach Regen aus,
und das Verdeck ist offen..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (30. Juli 2005)

Hier klicken Dumb Dog


----------



## kochikoch (30. Juli 2005)

mal eine etwas andere blaupunkt-werbung!

hier


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. Juli 2005)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch:
> 
> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/bigjumper.html



Zu manchen Leuten fällt mir echt nix mehr ein. Kann kaum geradeaus fahrn..lol


----------



## kochikoch (30. Juli 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Zu manchen Leuten fällt mir echt nix mehr ein. Kann kaum geradeaus fahrn..lol



naja aber mit dem speckpanzer bricht der sich wenigstens nix


----------



## kochikoch (30. Juli 2005)

hey toto nicht sauer sein, aber das mußte sein   







das ist keine montage, das ist original aus australien


----------



## Benjy (30. Juli 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> hey toto nicht sauer sein, aber das mußte sein
> 
> das ist keine montage, das ist original aus australien


also für mich siehts doch eher nach ner fotomontage aus... guckt man nur mal bisschen genauer hin...


----------



## trialsrider (30. Juli 2005)

Nein das was man sieht wenn man genauer hinsieht sind die Umrisse des Aufklebers! Meiner Meinung nach.....  aber kann mich auch irren.


----------



## Benjy (30. Juli 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das was man sieht wenn man genauer hinsieht sind die Umrisse des Aufklebers! Meiner Meinung nach.....  aber kann mich auch irren.


ja aber bei allen produkten kenne ich es so, das aufkleber oder solche dinge üblicherweise mittig/zentriert platziert werden... jedenfalls bemüht man sich darum... aber dieser "aufkleber" sieht mir doch etwas weit rechts platziert aus^^


----------



## hopmonkey (30. Juli 2005)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> also für mich siehts doch eher nach ner fotomontage aus... guckt man nur mal bisschen genauer hin...



also die firma gibts wirklich und stattet u.a. im 
ostasiatischen raum so gut wie alle mit sanitärkeramik aus.

Hab ca. nen monat lang in Japan fast ausschliesslich auf toto geschi55en.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (31. Juli 2005)

es ist wirklich echt weil es hier auch ein toto gibt in meinem freundes- und bekanntenkreis, des ist auch der grund warum es das foto gibt!


----------



## Benjy (31. Juli 2005)

naja... wenns so ist... tschulligunk


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. August 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30752&item=5200408187&rd=1


----------



## kochikoch (3. August 2005)

geiles gerät, nur ich frage mich wenn man normales aufsteigend gewohnt ist und das bein über die stange schwingt muß man bei dem teil akrobat sein oder, weil das geht dann nicht ohne salto ähnlich wie am trapez


----------



## sensiminded (5. August 2005)

vor allem finde für das teil mal einen dachgepäckträger!!! 

bedenkt doch aber mal die möglichkeiten, wenn man diese rahmenbauweise bim trial anwendet - man kann wahnsinnig weit in die knie gehen ohne das ein rahmen stört!


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. August 2005)

http://abfhm.free.fr/basket.swf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. August 2005)

Geil  ,wenn man mit so viel Schwung mit dem Hinterkopf an die Eistenstange knallt tut das bestimmt weh aber naja hauptsache es hat geklappt


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. August 2005)

http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/forum.asp?thema=19886

die Haufen... hab selber net alles durchgelesen aber teilweise echt luschtig


----------



## trialsrider (7. August 2005)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> http://abfhm.free.fr/basket.swf




AAAARGHH!!! WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN??


----------



## kochikoch (7. August 2005)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/forum.asp?thema=19886
> 
> die Haufen... hab selber net alles durchgelesen aber teilweise echt luschtig



vielen dank!   das ist voll der hammer und alle ziehen da sau geil mit, gibts da nochmehr so dummes zeug


----------



## kochikoch (9. August 2005)

hallo gemeinde schaut euch mal den link mit dem spielzeug an, ist zwar nicht lustig aber geil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/output.php?id=5360


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. August 2005)

kenn ich schon... find die Teile auch gut da sie doch sehr interessante "Figuren" fliegen können


----------



## kochikoch (10. August 2005)




----------



## kochikoch (10. August 2005)




----------



## trialsrider (10. August 2005)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr GEIL!!!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (10. August 2005)

Ph1l bei uns am Bodensee. Trialen geht super nur beim Döner essen hapert es bissl.   
Sorry Phil, musste sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (10. August 2005)

Ph1l bei uns am Bodensee. Trialen geht super nur beim Döner essen hapert es bissl.   
Sorry Phil, musste sein 





lol des Bild halt und so


----------



## kochikoch (11. August 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

>



da ist das runtergefallen oder ausgebrochen


----------



## kochikoch (11. August 2005)

*Am Strand*

Ein Mann sitz am FKK-Strand und liest eine Zeitung.
Plötzlich sieht er ein kleines Mädchen auf in zukommen. Schnell legt er seine Zeitung auf seinen "Freund".

Das Mädchen hat natürlich mitbekommen, dass er etwas verstecken will und fragt: "Was hast du da unter der Zeitung?" Der Mann antwortet nervös: "Dort ist mein kleiner Vogel, der verträgt
nicht soviel Sonne."

Das Mädchen akzeptiert die Antwort und geht. Der Mann ist froh drüber.

Etwas später wird er müde und beschließt ein wenig zu schlafen. Nach einer Weile wird er mit höllischen Schmerzen wach und liegt in einem Krankenwagen. Um ihn stehen Ärzte und ein Polizist.

Nach dem Satz: "Man, den hat es aber erwischt." Fragt ihn der Polizist, was passiert ist.
Der Mann erzählt das ein Mädchen bei ihn war und was gefragt hatte, dann sei er eingeschlafen.

Die Polizei findet durch Zufall das Mädchen und fragt was geschehen ist. Da antwortet das Mädchen: "Als der Mann schlief, habe ich mit seinem Vogel gespielt. Auf einmal hatte er mich ohne Grund angespuckt. Dann habe ich sein Genick gebrochen, seine Eier zertreten und sein Nest angezündet."


----------



## kochikoch (11. August 2005)

*Eine ostfriesische Mutter schreibt ihrem Sohn*


Lieber Sohn!
Ich schreibe Dir diesen Brief, damit Du weißt, daß ich noch lebe.
Ich schreibe langsam, weil ich weiß, daß du nicht schnell lesen kannst. Wenn Du wieder mal nach Hause kommst, wirst Du unsere Wohnung nicht mehr wiederkennen, wir sind nämlich umgezogen. In der neuen Wohnung war sogar schon eine Waschmaschine. Ich tat 14 Hemden hinein und zog an der Kette. Die Hemden habe ich bis heute nicht wiedergesehen. Vater hat jetzt neue Arbeit. Er hat 500 Leute unter sich. Er mäht jetzt den Rasen auf dem Friedhof.
Letzte Woche ist Onkel Otto in einem Whisky-Faß ertrunken. Einige Männer wollten ihn retten, doch er leistete heftigen Widerstand. Wir haben ihn verbrennen lassen; es hat drei Tage gedauert bis wir ihn gelöscht hatten.
Onkel Karl hat sich den Penis abgeschnitten. Beim Kauf eines Rasiermessers stand in der Gebrauchtsanweisung:"Wenn stumpf, dann am Riemen abziehen."
Beim Geschlechtsverkehr ist Onkel Fietje erstickt. Auf der Schachtel stand:" Präservative stramm über den Kopf ziehen." Deine Schwester Maria hat gestern ein Baby bekommen. Da wir nicht wissen, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen ist, weiß ich auch nicht, ob Du jetzt Onkel oder Tante geworden bist.
Letzte Woche hat es nur siebenmal geregnet; erst 3 Tage, dann 4 Tage. Es hat so gedonnert, daß unser Huhn viermal dasselbe Ei gelegt hat.
Vor vierzehn Tagen ist in unserem Dorf ein Unglück passiert. Elf Männer sind beim Anschieben eines U-Bootes ertrunken.
Am Dienstag sind wir gegen Erdbeben geimpft worden.

Deine Mutter

P.S.: Ich wollte Dir noch Geld mitschicken, aber ich hatte den Brief schon zugeklebt.


----------



## kochikoch (11. August 2005)

Lustig


----------



## Hopserhäsle (12. August 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> da ist das runtergefallen oder ausgebrochen


das ist alles im Laufe des Tages runtergefallen!   

Die 2 Witze sind auch geil, besonders der "Am Strand" !!!


----------



## florianwagner (14. August 2005)

hier tommy stept ans mic...
http://www.prosieben.de/show_comedy...y/kalkofe/videos/klassiker/popup_video/03472/


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. August 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15289&item=4561280339&rd=1


----------



## kochikoch (22. August 2005)

Prost Hr. Eichel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (22. August 2005)

Tipps, im die Kollegen in der Firma zu ärgern:

>
> 1. Verlassen Sie den Kopierer Ihrer Firma stets mit den Einstellungen 200%, DIN A3, 99 Kopien.
>
> 2. Füllen Sie vier Wochen lang entkoffeinierten Kaffee in die Kaffeemaschine. Haben die Kollegen ihre Koffein-Sucht überwunden, steigen Sie ohne Vorwarnung auf eine Ultra-Mischung starken Espressos um.
>
> 3. Schreiben Sie in die Betreffzeile jeder E-Mail entweder "Angebot zum Partnertausch" oder aber "Der Betriebsrat ist Dir auf der Spur".
>
> 4. Desinfizieren Sie Ihren Arbeitsplatz mit Lysoform, sobald ein Kollege Ihren Schreibtisch berührt hat.
>
> 5. Jedes Mal, wenn ein Kollege Sie um etwas bittet, fragen Sie ihn, ob er auch Pommes dazu haben möchte.
>
> 6. Probieren Sie aus, wie Sie mit einem Stift oder Lineal auf Ihrem Schreibtisch quietschende Geräusche erzeugen können, die bei Ihren Kollegen Gänsehaut oder Kopfschmerzen verursachen.
>
> 7. Suchen Sie die irrelevantesten und langatmigsten Texte im Internet und schicken Sie diese mit der Bemerkung "Das dürfte euch interessieren" per Mail an Ihre Kollegen weiter.
>
> 8. Beenden Sie jeden Satz mit "Amen" oder "Das habe ich in meiner Vision gesehen".
>
> 9. Machen Sie Ihren Kollegen mitten im Gespräch klar, dass die Konversation beendet ist, indem Sie die Hände über die Ohren legen.
>
> 10. Rufen Sie laut Zufallszahlen, wenn einer Ihren Kollegen gerade am Zählen ist.
> >
> 11. Stellen Sie einen Mülleimer auf Ihren Schreibtisch und beschriften Sie ihn mit "Posteingang".
>
> 12. Stellen Sie Ihren Kollegen mysteriöse oder zweideutige Fragen und notieren Sie ihre Antworten in einem Heft, auf dem Sie groß "Psychologische Profile" geschrieben haben.
>
> 13. Üben Sie das Nachahmen der Fax- und Modemgeräusche. Für Könner: Imitieren Sie die Mail-Benachrichtigung Ihres nächsten Kollegen.
>
> 14. Setzen Sie sich in der Kantine immer allein an den größten freien Tisch und schicken Sie alle Kollegen mit dem Hinweis "Ich erwarte noch jemanden aus Hollywood" weiter.
>
> 15. Wiederholen Sie mit wirrem Blick regelmäßig diesen Dialog mit sich selbst: "Hörst Du auch diese Stimmen?" "Welche Stimmen?" "Jetzt höre ich Sie auch nicht mehr...".
> >
> 16. Rufen Sie beim Einsteigen in den Firmen-Fahrstuhl jedes mal laut "Die Fahrscheine, bitte!"
>
> 17. SCHREIBEN SIE NUR IN GROßBUCHSTABEN.
>
> 18. ScHrEiBeN sIe AbWeChSeLnD GrOße UnD KlEiNe BuChStAbEn.
>
> 19. Benutzen Sie keine Punkte Kommas Ausrufe- oder Fragezeichen. Egal wann oder wem Sie schreiben Benutzen Sie dabei möglichst auch gelbe Schrift auf weißem Grund.
>
> 20. Schicken Sie pro Stunde mehrere E-Mails über den großen Verteiler, um Ihren Kollegen mitzuteilen, was Sie gerade machen. Zum Beispiel: "Wenn mich jemand sucht, ich bin auf Toilette."
>
> 21. Fragen Sie neue Kollegen als erstes, welches Geschlecht sie haben.


----------



## kochikoch (23. August 2005)

Wer kennt den Hauptunterschied zwischen den USA und Europa???


----------



## kochikoch (23. August 2005)

hier mal ein geiler thread wußte nicht wer ihn schon gesehen hat und ich wußte auch nciht wo ich ihn auch sonst hinposten sollte also bitte:

Wieviel Bier trinkt ihr nach dem Training ?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. August 2005)

http://biketrials.com/down.php3?/videos/2005-04-02-Bar-HBash/Beginner.wmv

Deswegen haben Trialbikes keinen Sattel. Damit man garnicht auf die Idee kommt im sitzen zu trialen


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. August 2005)

das kann doch nich ernst gemeint sein...


----------



## sensiminded (25. August 2005)

wenn ich mich täusche hatte der gute auch noch klikies dran! respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. August 2005)

http://www.mooble.com/fun/terrorist.html


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. August 2005)

www.yellowstrom.de

gebt mal bei der evi ein: "zieh dich mal aus"

bei 3 mal "****en" verschwindet se aba...


----------



## Levelboss (26. August 2005)




----------



## trialsrider (26. August 2005)

Alta!!!Wie krass is das denn? Gerade 9 und am rauchen   
Ey wenn ich so Kinder auf der Straße sehe könnt ich ja immer....
  :kotz:


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (26. August 2005)

sag nix gegen meine homies!


----------



## sensiminded (26. August 2005)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> www.yellowstrom.de
> 
> gebt mal bei der evi ein: "zieh dich mal aus"
> 
> bei 3 mal "****en" verschwindet se aba...


 

der kannst du vieles anrüchiges erzählen - die verschwindet dann!

aber wenn du dich entschuldigst kommt se wieder!  ein scheiß


----------



## kochikoch (26. August 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> der kannst du vieles anrüchiges erzählen - die verschwindet dann!
> 
> aber wenn du dich entschuldigst kommt se wieder!  ein scheiß


und wenn du das dann noch 2x schreibst kommt sie garnet wieder


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. August 2005)

http://dl.lustich.net/bilder/bundestagswahl.jpg


----------



## trialsrider (26. August 2005)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> http://dl.lustich.net/bilder/bundestagswahl.jpg




WIE GEIL!!!!


----------



## V!RUS (26. August 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn du das dann noch 2x schreibst kommt sie garnet wieder



dann drückt man im firefox einfach F5 (reload) und zack, alles von neu   

mit IP-erkennung wär dann der nächste schritt, dann könnte sie dich wiedererkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (28. August 2005)

Das habe ich aus einen anderen Forum rauskopiert....


Nie wieder von hinten...


Hier möchte ich mich noch bei meinem langjährigen Kumpel Peter bedanken, der mich schon aus mancher bösen Situation gerettet hat.
Soll ich mal erzählen? Also, irgendwann hatte ich mal ne Freundin hier in Bottrop,vor meiner Internetzeit, das war die gute Vivianne (Name von der Redaktion geändert)

Naja... und wie das so ist,

wollte man ja auch ab und zu ein schönes ****erchen machen. Ich kann von mir aus sagen, das ich eher der wildere bin... ich steh nicht so auf diesen Kuschel Sex, bei dem man sich liebe Worte ins Ohr haucht.

Nene, ich bin mehr so der Typ der die Beine des Mädels bis hinter den Kopf drückt, dann die Sonnenbrille aufsetzt und dann Vollgas gibt, bis die gute Schielt und Englisch spricht. Ähm... also wie gesagt es ging ganz schön wild zur Sache.

Der Stellungswechsel folgte... ich war nun hinten . Ich wurde immer wilder, es war sehr glitschig.
Die laute der guten Frau waren teilweise sehr komisch. Naja, ich machte weiter immer schneller und immer wilder...

Dann passierte das Unglück:

Im Wahn der sexuellen Ertüchtigung war ich aus ihrer Vagina rausgerutscht und bin mit der gleichen Wucht und der gleichen Erwartung des feuchten Glücks direkt in den Furztrockenen ***** der armen Frau geknallt.
Ich hörte noch ein kurzes lautes aufgrunzen der Dame, als ich merkte das mir die komplette Vorhaut weggerissen war.

Ich hielt den Onkel ganz fest...das Blut spritze durch die Gegend. Ich rannte auf die Toilette...wischte das Blut ab, doch es wollte nicht aufhören. Die gesamte Vorhaut hing nur noch an einem kleinen Fleisch- Faden.

Mir wurde schwindelig... was war zu tun? Peter anrufen. Ich hab dann den guten Peter aus dem Bett geklingelt.

PETER? BITTE KOMM SCHNELL VORBEI, MIR IST DER DÖDEL EXPLODIERT!

Nach 15 Minuten stand der gute dann vor der Tür, um mich ins Marien Hospital zu fahren.
In der Notaufnahme saßen bereits ne Menge Leute mit irgendwelchen anderen Blessuren.

Mir tat die Pinölle so weh, das ich breitbeinig laufen musste... die Leute haben mich sehr verduzt angeschaut.

Der Peter stüzte mich. An der Rezeption habe ich dann geklingelt, bis die Schwester kam.


GUTEN ABEND WAS KANN ICH FÜR SIE TUN?


ÄHM... ICH HAB DA AUA.


WO DENN ?


NA DA UNTEN


WO DENN AM BEIN?

Mensch, ich kann doch jetzt nicht erzählen was passiert ist, die anderen Patienten haben schon ganz komisch geguckt.

ICH HAB MIR DIE OBOE GEBROCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Schwester rief direkt in der Urologie an.

Ab in den Aufzug... dirket in den Behandlungsraum.
Gleich 3 Ärzte schauten sich den Pilleman an.

Oh, wie ist das denn passiert? Ich musste dann die ganze Geschichte erzählen.

Der Peter hat draußen gewartet... die dachten bestimmt wir wären 2 Schwuchteln die gerade ge****t hätten.

Man, ich hab mich geschämt. Die haben dann erst mal den Dödel gereinigt.

Der Doc sagte :

SO JUNGE JETZT BRENNT ES EIN BISSCHEN.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA -AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Jo...hat echt gut gebrannt. Ich wollte sterben. Ich fragte nach ner Vollnarkose...doch der Doc verneinte mein Verlangen nach Gnade. Er sagte... DU HAST SCHON ZUVIEL BLUT VERLOREN, EINE ATERIE IST GERIßEN.

WIR MÜSSEN DAS ALLES OHNE BETÄUBUNG MACHEN.

Wie Aterie? In meinem Pilleman ist ne Aterie? Ach, deshalb der Satz "Du denkst mit dem Schwanz".
Die anderen haben eine Aterie im Kopp, ich hab se im Schwanz. Naja...

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS? Ohne Betäubnug. Wat muss denn da gemacht werden?

WIR MÜSSEN DIE ATERIE WIEDER ZUSAMMEN NÄHEN... DANN WERDEN WIR DIE VORHAUT WIEDER DAHIN BRINGEN WO SIE HINGEHÖRT. ODER SOLLEN WIR SIE DIREKT BESCHNEIDEN?

Hilfe... da will man nur seine Freundin beglücken und ne Stunde später ist man fast ein halber Moslem mit abgesäbbelter Vorhaut. Mittlerweile hat sich der Raum mit 8 Leuten gefüllt...irgendwelche Schwestern standen plötzlich um mich herum, die alle belustigt waren. Ich hob die Finger zum Victory Zeichen und sagte :

NA MÄDELS...ALLES PALETTI ?

Stimmt gar nicht ...ich hab gar nichts gesagt. Ich hab mich geschämt.

Eine ganze Zeitlang passierte nichts... ich lag da nur doof auf der Liege, während sich die Anwesenden über irgendeine ******* unterhielten. Plötzlich ging die Tür auf. Der Pimmeloberarzt war da.

Nach einem kurzen Nicken des guten Mannes gingen die ganzen Personen auf mich zu und hielten mich plötzlich alle fest. Jeder hatte irgendwas von mir festgehalten. Der eine hat sich sogar mit der flachen Hand auf meinen Kopf abgestützt.

EY...WAT SOLL DAT? ICH BIN BEI DER BARMER UND MEIN PAPA IST DA CHEF. EIN BISSCHEN NETTER JA?

Ich bekam ein grünes Tuch um den Unterleib, wo in der Mitte ein Loch war, aus dem der Dödel rausgeguckt hat. Keine Spur von Manneskraft ... schlicht und einfach ein verkümmertes Wrack schaute aus dem grünen Tuch raus. Aber warum halten die mich hier alle fest?

Ich sah dann plötzlich die NADEL. Oh Gott... bitte nicht. Ich hab panische Angst vor Nadeln.

Der Doc nahm die kleine blutende Wurst in die Hand und setzte die Nadel zum Stich an.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA -AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! -!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der erste Stich ging voll in den unteren Teil der Eichel... der hat mir die Aterie zusammen genäht.

Insgesamt benötigte er 6 Stiche. Ich hatte sehr heftige Schmerzen. Ich verfluchte die gesamte weibliche Welt.

Nie wieder F"zensiert"n, hab ich immer wieder gebrüllt.

So, Aterie wieder fest versiegelt... jetzt kam die Vorhaut dran. Ich halt mir beim schreiben dieser Zeilen immer wieder den Pipimann fest, da die Erinnerungen an dieses Drama noch sehr intensiv sind.

Die einzelnen Stiche werde ich nie vergessen.... wie der Nähfaden durch den unteren Teil der Eichel gezogen wurde... immer wieder.... immer wieder. Wer jetzt geil wird, sollte sich evtl. noch mal bei nem Arzt oder bei ner Selbsthilfe Gruppe melden, das nur noch mal so nebenbei. Naja, irgendwann sagte der Arzt dann. FERTIG.

Ich bekam noch einen schicken Verband um den Ömes gebunden und dann gab der Doc mir noch einige Pakete mitKamille Bad, das ich 3 mal am Tag anwenden sollte. Ich hab den Behandlungsraum dann verlassen, der Peter wartete immer noch vor der Tür. Ich begrüßte ihn mit einem coolen.

"ACH DIE HABEN NUR MA NACHGEGUCKT...WAR NICH SCHLIMM, ALTER."

Danke an das Team von der Urologie Abteilung des Marien Hospitals in Bottrop, ihr wart spitze - zu meiner Spitze.

Die Krönung des Tages war folgende: Ich war dann zuhause und ließ heißes Wasser in ne Schüssel laufen, wo ich dann die Kamille Brühe reinmachen musste.
Ich ***** hab natürlich vergessen, mit dem Finger die Temperatur zu überprüfen. Zack, Dödel vom Verband befreit und zack, in die kochende Suppe gelegt...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der arme Dödel wurde ganz komisch rot und sah so aus, als würde er gleich abfallen.

Mein Gesicht war nur noch der Pure Schmerz. Als ich dann irgendwann im Bett lag, pochte es unten gewaltig...

ich war dann echt froh irgendwann dann doch noch eingeschlafen zu sein.

Ach ja die gute... V. hatte am anderen Tag ziemliche Schmerzen am Darmausgang und beschimpfte mich als Rücksichtslosen Rammler, der sich nie unter Kontrolle hat. Naja, ich habe mich entschuldigt....

Das ist jetzt 3 Jahre her. Ich habe jetzt nur noch Kuschelsex und hauche den Mädels nette Worte ins Ohr.

Und ich hoffe es ist nun jedem klar, warum anal für mich nicht in Frage kommt


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. August 2005)

http://kqe.de/pruell/fuchsig-gebaut.jpg

Da fühlt sich ein Rollstuhlfahrer ganz sicher verarscht...


----------



## Scr4t (28. August 2005)

ein lebender ninja ?! 

Click ME 

jedenfalls hat er a bissl sprungkraft ^^


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. August 2005)

http://dl.lustich.net/download/19-13-mp3-748eb0f0/imbissdeutsch.mp3


----------



## Levelboss (29. August 2005)

http://www.fetchfido.co.uk/games/voodoo_curse/voodoo_curse.htm


----------



## Monty98 (29. August 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> ein lebender ninja ?!
> 
> Click ME
> 
> jedenfalls hat er a bissl sprungkraft ^^




    hey gehts über haupt noch?
teilsweise sieht so ein vorwärts ruckwärts salto kombo wie mitn computer gemacht aus...aber man muss nur auf die leute im hintergrund achten..
also nur fett der typ


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. August 2005)

is alt, hat mer alles schon, is der joe eygo (oder so ähnlich), ziemlich krass der typ, aber ich denk das is noch nich das nonplusultra! hab haufen videos von den typen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. August 2005)

@Heavy....es ist auch so nen mist, was du unter deinem avatar als bike stehen hast....es gibt kein zoo! python 26"!!! auch wenn auf deinem bike die python aufkleber drauf waren....dann hat es jemand falsch beklebt!!!

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (29. August 2005)

Doch joe eigo ist so ziemlich das nonplus ultra in der Capoeira und Martial Arts szene. Der typ ist einfach krass! Hab nen freund der ähnlich gut abgeht der wollte auch mal gerne mit auf ne Session kommen hatte aber leider bis jetzt keine Zeit! ich hoffe das nächste mal iser dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (30. August 2005)

@ KLO!-Trialer
willst du mir irgendwas mitteilen oder haste nur langeweile?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (30. August 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> @ KLO!-Trialer
> willst du mir irgendwas mitteilen oder haste nur langeweile?



@DeppyMetal....ich wollte dir damit nur sagen, das es absoluter mist ist, was da steht.  

Jan


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. August 2005)

@NO!- Trialer

dann nehme ich deine aussage missachtend zur kenntnis!


----------



## trialsrider (30. August 2005)

Hey Weichmetall und ZOO! Hopser! Ihr seid offtopic!   

Lasst doch den Müll!
@Jan:schonmal drüber nachgedacht das Heavy Metal das vlt mit absicht da so stehn hat? Weil er was besonderes hat? Und ers lustig findet das den deppen da ein Fehler bei seinem Bike passiert ist! Das kann ja auch sein also nicht gleich losmeckern.   


Also schön wieder vertragen! 


ontopic: echt lustig!   
http://dl3.rapidshare.de/files/4362198/67044694/spezi1.swf


gruß
trialsrider


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. August 2005)

das weichmetall verbitt ich mir aber sonst hastes genau erkannt!


----------



## jem23 (1. September 2005)

http://www.herburg-weiland.de/bundesdance/bundesdance 

lasst die puppen tanzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanxs (2. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> hey gehts über haupt noch?
> teilsweise sieht so ein vorwärts ruckwärts salto kombo wie mitn computer gemacht aus...aber man muss nur auf die leute im hintergrund achten..
> also nur fett der typ




Das müssten die Typen von www.teamryouko.com sein!

Sehr beeindruckend!

Gruß


----------



## Monty98 (2. September 2005)

so ich muss jetzt einmal zwei fragen stellen.

1.:
was ist der vorteil von pdf.dateien?

2.:
wenn man sodawasser in die mikrowelle stellt...verliert es dann die kohlensäure?

sorry kochi wenn ich deinen thread vergewaltige. aber ich hatte angst wenn ich einen "kleinefragenthread" eröffne getötet zu werden.

@hanxs

dankeschön


----------



## jem23 (2. September 2005)

ich glaub das wasser verliert die kohlensäure auf jeden fall, pdf is einfach ne andere dateiart, kann nich jedes programm lesen, der neue windof explorer jetz übrigenz auch ;] gibs auch noch n paar andere für ausser den alten akrobaten, wie das midder komprimierung is weiss ich jetz nich genau aba da neuer bestimmt besser als so andere..


----------



## jem23 (2. September 2005)

Mit nur einem Klick werden Dateien aus Microsoft Word, Excel oder PowerPoint in das Adobe PDF-Format konvertiert. Windows-Anwender können Adobe PDF-Dokumente außerdem per Mausklick aus Outlook, Internet Explorer, Project, Visio, Access, Publisher und AutoCAD® erstellen.


----------



## Monty98 (2. September 2005)

achso is das  danke   
ich hab das grad mit dem sodawasser versucht. ich würd sagen das wasser hat 80% an kohlensäure verloren


----------



## hopmonkey (2. September 2005)

Der witz am Portable Document Format is vor allem, dasses überall identisch aussieht, den passenden acrobat reader vorrausgesetzt. Schriften sind im dokument drin, layouts zerschießts nich und man kann damit - ohne schweißausbrüche beim ergebnis zu kriegen - inne druckerei gehn.


----------



## kochikoch (3. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich muss jetzt einmal zwei fragen stellen.
> 
> 1.:
> was ist der vorteil von pdf.dateien?
> ...



hi,
du hast dich mit dem sodawasser gerettet


----------



## Monty98 (6. September 2005)

also ich kenn recht viel von dem zeug...aber das find ich krass     

http://www.brainteasercentral.com/riddle.php?riddleid=231

edit: das is ja voll der scheiß   

seht euch einmal die seite an...macht süchtig   

http://www.brainteasercentral.com/


----------



## frufoor (6. September 2005)

so krass ist das auch nicht...., wenn mans durchschaut hat....   
aber beim ersten mal schaut man schon etwas verdutzt drein.......


dazu fällt mir noch was ein:

Der Medizinprofessor hält für das Erstsemester die Einführungsvorlesung: "Wir beginnen mit den Gründzügen der Autopsie. Zwei Dinge sind dabei besonders wichtig. Erstens: Sie müssen Ihren Ekel besiegen. Schauen Sie her....." - und steckt dem toten Mann auf der Bahre einen Finger in den Hintern, zieht ihn wieder heraus und leckt ihn ab."Und jetzt Sie...einer nach dem anderen!" Mit blassen Gesichtern defilieren die Studenten an der Leiche vorbei. Als sie fertig sind, sagt der Professor:"Und zweitens sollten Sie Ihre Beobachtungsgabe schärfen, ich habe meinen Zeigefinger in den Hintern gesteckt - aber den Mittelfinger abgeleckt!" Also, immer schön aufgepasst!


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. September 2005)

Ich find ja Tuning ist ganz Ok aber bei dem weiß ich wiedermal net ob ich kotzen muss oder lachen soll...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1992...4574916831QQcategoryZ6256QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (14. September 2005)

hm wenn  das teil nen fetten motor drin hette wärs n knaller, also meiner meinung nach is die karosse n hit, die ham sich da mühe mit gegeben is doch nichts schlechtes   ok mit dem 'motörchen' is der body übertrieben aba phat aussehen tutz meiner meinung nach trozzdem 
(phat = Pretty Hot And Tempted)


----------



## kochikoch (14. September 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> hm wenn  das teil nen fetten motor drin hette wärs n knaller, also meiner meinung nach is die karosse n hit, die ham sich da mühe mit gegeben is doch nichts schlechtes   ok mit dem 'motörchen' is der body übertrieben aba phat aussehen tutz meiner meinung nach trozzdem
> (phat = Pretty Hot And Tempted)



zu solche ein kleinen motor kann man auch puppenfön sagen  
und die geilen velour sitze sind auch hipp :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## jem23 (15. September 2005)

bodywork is trotzdem top


----------



## Scr4t (16. September 2005)

hab ich ausm eng forum:

SInd par coole pics mit bei!

Edit:
ich hab mal bei Herstellern nach einem Katalog und Aufklebern gefragt.
Das kam bis jetzt dabei raus:


----------



## kochikoch (22. September 2005)

"Wo willst Du hin?" fragt die besorgte Mutter ihren Sohn. "Ins Gruene." "Allein?" "Nein, ich nehme Gaby mit." "Gut, aber leg Dich nicht ins feuchte Gras." "Ich sagte schon, ich nehme Gaby mit!


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. September 2005)

Ich auch mal wieder seit langem:
http://fun.drno.de/pics/german/drehmomentschluessel0ut.jpg


----------



## isah (23. September 2005)

der link geht nicht (hotlink)

einfach auf http://fun.fourecks.de/pics/german/ und dann auf das erste "drehmomentschluessel0ut.jpg"


----------



## Scr4t (25. September 2005)

hab ich aus dem observed forum:

vorher:






Nacher:





Gewichtsersparnis:
*60g*  

Wie lang die Felge jetzt hält?   

Wer es komplett nachlesen will:
Click ME


----------



## isah (25. September 2005)

ich versteh nicht warum fabi uns sowas verenthält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. September 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh nicht warum fabi uns sowas verenthält



weil es nicht seine arbeit war!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. September 2005)

http://forporn.ytmnd.com/


----------



## kochikoch (28. September 2005)

Petrus und der Chef einigen sich darauf, künftig nur noch
Fälle anzunehmen,
die eines besonders spektakulären Todes gestorben sind!

Es klopft an der Himmelstür, Petrus ruft: "NUR NOCH
AUSSERGEWÖHNLICHE
FÄLLE!"

Der Verstorbene: "Höre meine Geschichte!

Ich vermutete schon lange, daß meine Frau mich betrügen
würde. Also komme
ich überraschend 3 Stunden früher von der Arbeit, renne
wie wild die sieben
Stockwerke zu meiner Wohnung rauf, reiße die Tür auf,
suche wie ein
Wahnsinniger die ganze Wohnung ab und auf dem Balkon finde
ich einen Kerl -
und der hängt am Geländer. Also, ich einen Hammer geholt,
dem Sack auf die
Finger gehauen! Der fällt runter, landet direkt auf einem
Strauch und steht
wieder auf, die Sau. Ich zurück in die Küche, greife mir
den kompletten
Kühlschrank und schmeiß das Ding vom Balkon. - TREFFER!
Nachdem die Sau nun
platt war, bekomm ich von dem ganzen Stress einen
Herzinfarkt."

"OK", sagt Petrus, "ist genehmigt, komm rein."

Kurz darauf klopft es wieder. "Nur außergewöhnliche
Fälle", sagt Petrus.

"Kein Problem", sagt der Verstorbene, "ich mach wie jeden
Morgen meinen
Frühsport auf dem Balkon, stolper über so 'nen
beschissenen Hocker, fall
über das Geländer und kann mich wirklich in letzter
Sekunde ein Stockwerk
tiefer außen am Geländer festhalten. "Meine Güte", dachte
ich... "Geil, was
für ein Glück, ich lebe noch!" Da kommt plötzlich ein
völlig
durchgeknallter Idiot und haut mir mit dem Hammer auf die
Finger, ich
stürze ab, lande aber auf einem Strauch und
denke: "DAS GIBT ES NICHT... zum zweiten Mal überlebt!!"
Ich schau noch mal nach oben und seh gerade noch, wie der
Kerl einen
Kühlschrank auf mich wirft....

"OK", sagt Petrus, "rein in den Himmel."

Und schon wieder klopft es an der Himmelstür. "Nur
außergewöhnliche Fälle",
flüstert Petrus.

"Kein Thema!", sagt der Verstorbene, "ich sitze nach einer
total scharfen
Nummer völlig nackt im Kühlschrank und...."

"REIN!" brüllt Petrus


----------



## trialsrider (28. September 2005)

GEIL!!!


----------



## kochikoch (28. September 2005)

Zwei Männer im Supermarkt stoßen zusammen. Meint der eine völlig aufgelöst:
"Entschuldige, aber ich bin total durcheinander, ich suche meine Frau!"
Darauf der andere: "Mir geht es auch so, seit 10 Minuten finde ich meine Frau nicht mehr! Wie sieht deine denn aus?"
"Meine hat blonde lange Haare, ist 1,70 Meter groß, braungebrannt, vollbusig, schlanke Figur, hat einen kurzen Mini an, ein weißes enges Top und Schuhe mit sehr hohen Absätzen. Wie sieht deine denn aus?"
"Scheiß auf meine Frau, suchen wir deine!"


----------



## kochikoch (28. September 2005)

Ein junger, begabter Bauchredner tritt in Abendlokalen auf.

Eines Nachts zeigt er seine Kunst im Gasthaussaal eines kleinen Ortes auf dem Lande. Mit seiner Rednerpuppe am Knie, bringt er sein gewohntes Repertoire an Blondinen-Witzen.

Einer jungen, hübschen Blondine, in der vierten Reihe wird das nach einer kurzen Weile zu bunt. Sie steht auf und protestiert lautstark:
"Ich habe nun genug von ihren blödsinnigen Blondinenwitzen gehört. Wie können sie es wagen, alle Blondinen in diese stereotype Dümmlichkeitsmaske hineinzwängen zu wollen?! Was hat die Farbe des Haares mit dem Wert einer Person als menschliches Wesen zu tun? Es sind Kerle wie Sie, die verhindern, dass Frauen wie ich im Arbeitsumfeld und Gemeinwesen respektiert werden und somit nicht das volle Potential der möglichen persönlichen Entwicklung erlangen. Sie und Ihresgleichen verewigen die Diskriminierung nicht nur der blonden, sondern aller Frauen generell und das noch dazu unter dem Deckmantel des Humors!"
Dem Bauchredner ist die Szene ungemein peinlich.
Er beginnt sich zu entschuldigen, aber die Blonde schreit ihn an:
"Sie halten sich da raus! Ich spreche mit dem *********, das auf Ihrem Knie sitzt!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (28. September 2005)

An einem Emanzen-Kongress in Österreich:
Frauen verraten Tricks, wie sie ihre Männer erziehen.

1. Brigitte aus Österreich:
Also, ich sage zu meinem Peter: "Peter ich werde dir deine Hemden nicht mehr bügeln! Ich sehe am 1. Tag nichts, ich sehe am 2. Tag nichts, am 3. Tag, siehe da, er bügelt seine Hemden."

* Rasender Beifall der Kongressteilnehmerinnen.

2. Yvonne aus Paris:
Isch sage zu meinem Jean: "Jean, isch nix mehr pütz die Clo! Isch sehe 1. Tag nix, isch sehe 2.Tag nix, am 3. Tag, voilá, er pütz die toilet."

* Rasender Beifall.

3. Nun kommt Fatima aus Istanbul:
Ich sag zu Achmed: "Achmed, ich nix mehr koch. Ich sehe 1. Tag nix, ich sehe 2. Tag nix, ich sehe 3. Tag wieder ein bisschen mit linke Auge..."


----------



## kochikoch (28. September 2005)

Ein Kanadier sitzt gerade am Frühstück, mit Kaffee, Croissants, Butter und Marmelade, als sich ein Kaugummi kauender Amerikaner neben ihn setzt. Ohne aufgefordert zu werden, beginnt dieser eine Konversation: "Esst ihr Kanadier eigentlich das ganze Brot?" Der Kanadier lasst sich nur widerwillig von seinem Frühstück ablenken und erwidert: "Ja, natürlich." Der Ami macht eine Riesenblase mit seinem Kaugummi und meint: "Wir nicht. In den Staaten essen wir nur das innere des Brotes. Die Brotrinden werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet, in Croissants geformt und nach Kanada verkauft." Der Kanadier hört nur schweigend zu. Der Amerikaner lächelt verschmitzt und fragt: "Esst ihr auch Marmelade zum Brot?" Der Kanadier erwidert leicht genervt: "Ja, natürlich". Wahrend der Ami seinen Kaugummi zwischen den Zähnen zerkaut, meint er: "Wir nicht. In den Staaten essen wir nur frisches Obst zum Frühstuck. Die Schalen, Samen und Überreste werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet, zu Marmelade verarbeitet und nach Kanada verkauft." Nun ist es an dem Kanadier, eine Frage zu stellen: "Habt ihr auch Sex in den Staaten?" Der Amerikaner lacht und sagt: "Ja, natürlich haben wir Sex." Der Kanadier lehnt sich über den Tisch und fragt: "Und was macht ihr mit den Kondomen, wenn ihr sie gebraucht habt?" "Die werfen wir weg", meint der Ami. Jetzt fängt der Kanadier an zu lächeln: "Wir nicht. In Kanada werden alle Kondome in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet, geschmolzen, zu Kaugummi verarbeitet und nach Amerika verkauft."


----------



## kochikoch (28. September 2005)

In einem abgelegenen Park stehen sich zwei nackte Statuen gegenüber, ein Mann und eine Frau. Einige hundert Jahre, nachdem sie dort so aufgestellt wurden, flattert ein Engel zu den beiden herunter.
Ein Wink von seiner Hand, und plötzlich werden die Statuen zu Fleisch und Blut, und steigen von ihren Sockeln.
Der Engel spricht. "Ich wurde gesandt, um euch den Wunsch zu erfüllen, den ihr beide all die Jahrhunderte hegt, in denen ihr euch gegenüber gestanden seid, ohne euch bewegen zu können. Aber seid schnell ihr habt nur fünfzehn Minuten Zeit, bevor ihr wieder zu Statuen werdet."
Der Mann schaut zur Frau, beide erröten, und verschwinden kichernd im Unterholz. Lautes Rascheln ist aus dem Gebüsch zu hören, und sieben Minuten später kommen die beiden, offensichtlich befriedigt zurück zum Engel. Der Engel lächelt das Paar an.
"Das waren nur sieben Minuten - wollt ihr es nicht noch mal tun?"
Die einstigen Statuen schauen sich kurz an, und dann sagt die Frau:
"Warum nicht? Aber diesmal machen wir es anders herum, du hältst die Taube fest, und ich scheiß drauf...!"


----------



## Scr4t (28. September 2005)

die sind ja mal nur geil !!   

gib uns lieber den link wo du die her hast, da gibts sicherlich meeehhhrrr davon !!


----------



## isah (29. September 2005)

First-grade teacher, Ms. Brooks, was having trouble with one of her students.
The teacher asked, "Harry, what is your problem?"
Harry answered,"I'm too smart for the 1st grade. My sister is in the 3rd grade and I'm smarter than she is! I think I should be in the 3rd grade too!"
Ms. Brooks had now had enough. She took Harry to the principal's office.
While Harry waited in the outer office, the teacher explained the situation to the principal. The principal told Ms. Brooks he would give the boy a test and if he failed to answer any of his questions he was to go back to the 1st grade and behave. She agreed.
Harry was brought in and the conditions were explained to him and he agreed to take the test.
Principal: "What is 3 x 3?"
Harry: "9"
Principal: "What is 6 x 6?"
Harry: "36"
And so it went with every question the principal thought a 3rd grader should know.
The principal looks at Ms. Brooks and tells her, "I think Harry can go to the 3rd grade."
Ms. Brooks says to the principal, "Let me ask him some questions." The principal and Harry both agreed.
Ms. Brooks asks, "What does a cow have four of that I have only two of?"
Harry, after a moment: "Legs."
Ms. Brooks: "What do you have in your pants that I do not have in mine?"
The principal wondered, why does she ask such a question?
Harry replied: "Pockets."
Ms. Brooks: "What does a dog do that a man steps into?"
Harry: "Pants"
Ms. Brooks: What's starts with a C and ends with a T, is hairy, oval, delicious and contains thin whitish liquid?
Harry: "Coconut"
Ms. Brooks: What goes in hard and pink then comes out soft and sticky?
The principal's eyes open really wide and before he could stop the answer.
Harry: "Bubble gum"
Ms. Brooks: "What does a man do standing up, a woman does sitting down and a dog does on three legs?" The principal's eyes opened really wide and before he could stop the answer.
Harry: "Shake hands"
Ms. Brooks: "What word starts with an 'F' and ends in 'K' that means a lot of heat and excitement?"
Harry: "Firetruck"
The principal breathed a sigh of relief and told the teacher, "Put Harry in the fifth-grade, I got the last seven questions wrong."


----------



## kochikoch (30. September 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> die sind ja mal nur geil !!
> 
> gib uns lieber den link wo du die her hast, da gibts sicherlich meeehhhrrr davon !!



musst du mal schauen: www.ueberkaempfer.de


----------



## florianwagner (30. September 2005)

hallo???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Legendaerer-Ball_W0QQitemZ5261710629QQcategoryZ13375QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Scr4t (30. September 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> hallo???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Legendaerer-Ball_W0QQitemZ5261710629QQcategoryZ13375QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



loool



> Zum Schluss dieser Mitternachtsaktion würde ich gerne anmerken, dass ich voll bin wie ein Eimer und meine Willenserklärung zum Vertragsabschluss laut Paragraph 105 des BGB nichtig ist, da eindeutig eine vorübergehende "Störung der Geistestätigkeit" vorliegt. Dies ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass ich ma wieder zu viel Bier getrunken hab, und mein Heimweg ungefähr ne halbe Stunde gedauert hat.




loo000ool

Witz:


> Eine türkische Frau erwartet Zwillinge. Als es soweit ist und die Wehen einsetzen, ruft sie im Krankenhaus an. Die Zentrale erklärt ihr aber, dass sie zur Zeit keinen freien Krankenwagen hätten, ihnen aber die Polizei vorbei schicken würden, die in solchen Fällen geübt wäre.


----------



## trialsrider (1. Oktober 2005)




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (2. Oktober 2005)

...so geht das also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (2. Oktober 2005)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> ...so geht das also!



also wenn ich dann 2 x 50 cm hochtrete, dann ist das zusammen der magische Meter??


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Oktober 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich dann 2 x 50 cm hochtrete, dann ist das zusammen der magische Meter??



du hast es kapiert! oder hüpf einfach 10mal ne bordsteinkante hoch, dann hast den meter auch^^


----------



## Scr4t (2. Oktober 2005)

Krasses Street Vid!!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Oktober 2005)

OHA, kraase sache, da haben die mit dem drehen wohl etwas zu früh angefangen


----------



## trialsrider (3. Oktober 2005)

Super Video.....  echt krank die Jugend von heute.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Oktober 2005)

Erinnert mich an die gute alte Zeit. Von uns gibts noch schlimmere Vids


----------



## kochikoch (3. Oktober 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnert mich an die gute alte Zeit. Von uns gibts noch schlimmere Vids



kenne auch solche vids und vorallem waren total stolz drauf


----------



## Scr4t (3. Oktober 2005)

Krass ausgenocked....


----------



## kochikoch (4. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

>



ja martin das kann ich nur bestätigen  

@Scr4t: ja das mit dem kloppen ist hart, naja amis was erwartet man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (5. Oktober 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Krass ausgenocked....




******* manche leute ham echt nen knall.

der war doch nachm ersten schlag schon völlig weg. und dann fängt der an auf im rumzuprügeln. wenn man das sieht wird einem echt anders.
so wie der ihn zugerichtet hat auch noch mit dem tritt zum schluß muß man sich echt fragen ob er das überlebt hat. wenn man nämlich mal genau hinschaun und sieht wo er ihn getroffen hat (zum glück hat er ihn ein paar mal verfehlt) sieht man nämlich das er ihn ua am hals getroffen hat. is net wirklich gesund sowas noch ungesünder als die schläge ins gesicht, wenn sie an der richtigen stelle den hals treffen.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. Oktober 2005)

Hier mal wieder so ein ähnliches vid, wie die von le parcour oda wie das auch immer heißt...

Jan


----------



## Scr4t (7. Oktober 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal wieder so ein ähnliches vid, wie die von le parcour oda wie das auch immer heißt...
> 
> Jan



hatten wir schon


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (7. Oktober 2005)

hehe...   . hier kann man prima üben!              http://www.wirsinddieguten.net/


----------



## isah (9. Oktober 2005)

lohnt sich zu lesen:




> ********* am Telefon!
> Also, es begann eigentlich ganz einfach: Ich wollte meinen Freund Thomas
> anrufen und wählte seine Nummer. Ein Teilnehmer meldete sich und ich sagte:
> "Guten Tag, ich würde gerne mit Thomas Müller sprechen." Daraufhin wurde
> ...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (10. Oktober 2005)

arrr arrr... !  http://daemlich.net/r11223


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (11. Oktober 2005)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> arrr arrr... !  http://daemlich.net/r11223



  ICH HAU MICH WECH!!!!!!      

Aber bezweifle die echtheit.
Auch wenns echt rüber gebracht ist, mit 
den Skatern und so....


----------



## Levelboss (12. Oktober 2005)

Ice Age mal anders 
http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=node/721


----------



## kochikoch (12. Oktober 2005)

__________________888888888888888888888888
_______________8888OOO8888888888888888888888888
_____________8888OOOOOO8888888888888888888888888888
____________88OOOOOOOO888OOO8888888888888888888888888
__________88888888OOOO8OOOOOOOOOOO88888888888888888888
________8888OO888888OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO88888888888___888
___________88OOOO88888888OOOOmOOOOOOOOOO88888888888____8
_________888888888888888888OMOOOOOOOOOOO8888888888888
________88888888888888888888OOOOOOOOOOOOM88888888888888
________8888888888888888888888OOOOOOOOOM8888888888888888
_________8888888888888888888888OOOOOOOM888888888888888888
________8888888888888888OO88888OOOOOOM88888888888888888888
______88888888888888888OOO88888OOOOOM888888888888888___8888
_____88888888888888888OOO88888OOOOMOO;o*M*o;888888888____88
____88888888888888888OOO8888OOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOO88888888____8
___88888888888888888OOOO88OOOOOOMO;OOOOOOOOOOO888888888
__8888888888888888888OOO8OOOOOOMOOaAaOOOOOOOOM8888888888_______8
__88___8888888888OO88OOOO8OOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOO888888888888888_8888
_88__88888888888OOO8OOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOO;OO88O88888888888888888
_8__8888888888888OOOOOOOOOOOMOO'@@@@@@@'OOOO8w8888888888888888
__88888888888O888OOOOOOOOOOMOOOOO'@[email protected]'OOOOOM8i888888888888888
_8888888888OOOO88OOOOOOOOOM88OOOOOOOOOOOOOM88z88888888888888888
8888888888OOOOO8OOOOOOOOOM88888OOOOOOOOOMM888!888888888888888888
888888888OOOOO8OOOOOOOOOM8888888MAmmmAMVMM888*88888888___88888888
888888_MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM888888888OOOOOOOMM88888888888888___8888888
8888___MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM88888888888OOOOOOMM888888888888888____88888
_888___MOOOOOOOOOOOOOM8888888888888MOOOOOmM888888888888888____8888
__888__MOOOOOOOOOOOOM8888O888888888888OOOOmOOMm88888888888___8888
___88__MOOOOOOOOOOOO8888O88888888888888888OOOOOOMm888888___888
___88__MOOOOOOOOOO8888MOO88888OO888888888888OOOOOOOMm88888____88
___8___MMOOOOOOOO8888MOOO8888OOOOO888888888888OOOOOOOOMm8_____4
_______8MOOOOOOO8888MOOOOO888OOOOOOO88OOO8888888OOOOOOOOMm____2
______88MMOOOOO8888MOOOOOOO88OOOOOOOO8OOOOO888888OOOMOOOOOM
_____8888MOOOOO888MMOOOOOOOO8OOOOOOOOOOOMOOOO8888OOOOMOOOOM
____88888MOOOOO88OMOOOOOOOOOO8OOOOOOOOOOOMOOO8888OOOOOOMOOM
___88_888MMOOO888OMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMO8888OOOOOOOOOMO
___8_88888MOOO88OOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMO88OOOOOOOOOOOOM
_____88888MOOO88OOMOOOOOOOOOO*88*OOOOOOOOOOMO88OOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
[email protected]@88OOOOOOOOOMOO88OOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
[email protected]@88OOOOOOOOOMOOO8OOOOOOOOOOOOOO*8
____88888__MOOO8OOMMOOOOOOOOO*88*[email protected]@
[email protected]
_____888____MOOOOOOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*8
_____888____MMOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
______88_____MOOOOOOOOMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMOOOOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOMM
______88____MMOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOMMM
________88____MMOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM
_________88___8MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM
__________8___88MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOMOOOOOOOOMM
______________888MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOOOOMMOOOOOOMM
_____________88888MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOmMOOOOOMM
_____________888888MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOM
____________88888888MMOOOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOM
___________88_8888888MOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOM
___________8__888888_MOOOOOOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOMO
______________888888_MOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOMM
_____________888888__MOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOM
[email protected]
[email protected]@OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOM
[email protected]@@OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOM
[email protected]@OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOM
[email protected]
__________8888___MOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOOOOOMOOOM
_________8888___MOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOMOOOM
________888____MOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOMOOOOM
______8888____MMOOOOMmOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMOOOOOOOOOmOOmOOOM
____888______MOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOmmOOOM
__8888_______MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOmMOOMMOOO
_____________MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOmMOOMMOOOM
____________MMOOOOOOmOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOMMOOO
[email protected]@OOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOM
[email protected]@OOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOMM
[email protected]@OMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOMM
[email protected]@OMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOMM
_____[email protected]
___________MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
___________MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
____________MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
____________MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
_____________MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
_____________MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
______________MOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
______________MMOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
_______________MOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
_______________MMOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
________________MOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
________________MMOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
_________________MMOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
_________________MMOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
__________________MMOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
__________________MMOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
___________________MMOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
___________________MMOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
___________________MMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
____________________MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
_____________________MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
____________________MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
____________________MMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM
____________________MMOOOOMOOOOOOOOOMMMO
____________________mMMOOOOMMOOOOOOOMMMM
_____________________MMMOOOOOOOOOOOMMMOM
_____________________mMMOOOMOOOOOOOMOMOM
______________________MMOOMMMMOOOOOOOMOM
______________________MMOOMMMOOOOOOOOMOM
______________________mMMOOMMOOOOOOOOMOM
_______________________MMOOMMOOOOOOOOOMOM


----------



## kingpin18 (12. Oktober 2005)




----------



## Schevron (13. Oktober 2005)

ich find den bauchnabel ein bißchen groß ;-)


----------



## Monty98 (13. Oktober 2005)

HURZ!!!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (17. Oktober 2005)

hi und hallo

falls es mal richtig langweilig sein sollte, dann ist das hier genau das richtige:
 http://www.sanparks.org/parks/kruger/webcams/


----------



## isah (19. Oktober 2005)

> WARUM wird einem eine Pizza schneller geliefert als ein Krankenwagen kommt?
> 
> WARUM gibt es einen Behindertenparkplatz vor einer Schlittschuhhalle?
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## trialsrider (19. Oktober 2005)

"Freuen Analphabeten sich über Buchstabensuppe?"

Bei dem gedanken daran schmeiss ich mich weg!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (19. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> "Freuen Analphabeten sich über Buchstabensuppe?"
> 
> Bei dem gedanken daran schmeiss ich mich weg!




gute Idee......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (20. Oktober 2005)

@ trialsrider, was hast hier wieder angestellt?


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> gute Idee......



 meinste das böse?


----------



## kochikoch (20. Oktober 2005)

glaube ich nicht  , jetzt wo er dein piephahn gesehen hat


----------



## kochikoch (20. Oktober 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

>



ein namentlich bekannter forum-user hat mich eben angeschrieben und mich um diskretion gebeten, dem werde ich auch folgen!   also moppel-kopp ich verrate niemanden das es deine nudel ist


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. Oktober 2005)

ok, danke kochikoch, wusste doch auf dich kann man sich verlassen


----------



## kochikoch (20. Oktober 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> ok, danke kochikoch, wusste doch auf dich kann man sich verlassen



kein thema ist doch unter freunden selbstverständlich


----------



## ZEro22 (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Jungz
mag auch mal was witziges beitragen

ziel speichern unter:
-> http://www.barad-dur.nl/pub/delta_lloyd.asx

ich finds genial!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (20. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> meinste das böse?




Ich bin ein braver Bub, ich mein nix böse. Nur manchmal ein bißchen ironisch.   Wenn du noch Fragen hast, treffen wir uns im Aggro Tread


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (21. Oktober 2005)

"Die Aufzucht erfolgt artgerecht in 10 x 10 x 10 x 20cm großen Käfigen."   

alles für unsere hamsterfreunde hier im forum   

http://www.hamsterfelle.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (21. Oktober 2005)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Aufzucht erfolgt artgerecht in 10 x 10 x 10 x 20cm großen Käfigen."
> 
> alles für unsere hamsterfreunde hier im forum
> 
> http://www.hamsterfelle.de/



oh gott...seht mal in den shop sowas ist krank  :kotz:


----------



## Scr4t (23. Oktober 2005)

Und noch par lustige Fotos/Witze auf Überkämpfer


----------



## trialsrider (23. Oktober 2005)

Ein 11-jähriger Junge schlendert durch die Gegend. Er schleift einen platt gefahrenen Frosch an einer Schnur hinter sich her. Er bleibt an einer Bar stehen und sagt zur Chefin: "Ich will Sex mit einem Mädchen. Ich weiß zwar, dass ich jung bin, aber ich habe viel Geld." Die Frau läßt den Jungen rein und fragt: "Welches Mädchen möchtest du denn?" Worauf der Junge antwortet: "Ich will ein Mädchen mit einer ansteckenden Krankheit." Die Puffmutter gibt es nicht gerne zu, aber schließlich hat der Junge viel Geld. "Dann mußt du Nancy nehmen." Der Junge rennt in das Zimmer von Nancy, wo er Sex mit ihr hat. Nach einer halben Stunde geht der Junge wieder. Er schleift immer noch den platten Frosch hinter sich her. Die Puffmutter kann ihre Neugier nicht länger zurückhalten und fragt: "Warum wolltest du gerade ein Mädchen mit einer ansteckenden Krankheit haben?" Darauf antwortet der Junge: "Schau, wenn ich gleich nach Hause komme, dann bin ich ganz alleine mit der Babysitterin. Ich weiß, dass sie kleine Jungs sehr gerne mag, darum wird sie Sex mit mir haben. So bekommt sie die ansteckende Krankheit. Wenn mein Vater heute Abend die Babysitterin heimfährt, dann wird er - so wie ich ihn kenne - sicherlich im Auto noch eine Nummer mit ihr schieben. Und wenn er dann nach Hause kommt, wird er auch noch meine Mutter ran nehmen. Und morgen wird es meine Mutter mal wieder mit dem Milchmann auf dem Küchentisch treiben. Und DAS ist der Arsch, der meinen Frosch platt gefahren hat!



Ja auf der seite findet man geile Witze!


----------



## Lanoss (24. Oktober 2005)

In der Obigen Liste mit den Fragen die die Welt bewegen fehlen noch drei:

Wenn Schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Wale falsch?

Warum ist die Todesspritze steril?

Wenn an Teflon nichts haftet wie bleibt das Zeug in der Pfanne?


----------



## hopmonkey (24. Oktober 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott...seht mal in den shop sowas ist krank  :kotz:





			
				hamsterfelle.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Futter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Schon mal überlegt, dasses n fake sein könnte, damit sich leute, die nix besseres zu tun haben, drüber aufregen können?!


----------



## isah (24. Oktober 2005)

das ist nen fake, schau mal ins guestbook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. Oktober 2005)

leute, türlich is das nen fake...sieht man doch aufn ersten blick. schon alleine an den bescheuerten bildern im shop etc.


----------



## trialsrider (25. Oktober 2005)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect4446.html

das sag ich zum Thema Vogelgrippe!   

 Mein Nachbar hat eben auch genießt! hehehe!!.....


----------



## Mower (25. Oktober 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> leute, türlich is das nen fake...sieht man doch aufn ersten blick. schon alleine an den bescheuerten bildern im shop etc.



na wer das nicht kapiert, dem gratulier ich aber


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (25. Oktober 2005)

schaut mal da rein:  http://www.uwenowak.de/humor/humor.xhtml 


> # Treffen sich zwei Geraden. Sagt die eine: "Beim nächsten Mal gibst du einen aus."
> 
> # Es gibt 3 Sorten von Mathematikern: die einen können bis 3 zählen, die anderen nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mower (28. Oktober 2005)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/buttrocket.html


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. Oktober 2005)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


http://www.incident.net/works/miseanu/nues.html



??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kochikoch (29. Oktober 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> http://www.incident.net/works/miseanu/nues.html
> ...



die sind ja alle haarig :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. Oktober 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> die sind ja alle haarig :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:



genau das hab ich auch gedacht!!    

Jan


----------



## florianwagner (29. Oktober 2005)

ab einem gewissen alter bekommen menschen an den komischsten stellen haare. also nur weil die frauen die ihr bisher gesehen habt noch keine hatten heißt das nicht das alle so aussehen.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab das ja auch nicht als Wichsvorlage gepostet, sondern weil ich es ganz witzig find. Ist mal was Neues.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theglue (29. Oktober 2005)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect4212.html
Guckt euch das mal ganz an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kochikoch (1. November 2005)

ich habe es gewusst!


----------



## isah (1. November 2005)

bitte poste denn witz mit dem typen in der bar und der frau.. ich wische mir immernoch die tränen von der backe...


----------



## kochikoch (1. November 2005)

Ein Mann sitzt in 'ner Bar. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt 'ne einsame Frau.
"Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Typ. "Verdammt, wie gern würd ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ??? Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich ne Frau anspreche, erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee, lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... vielleicht sollte ich ihr ja nen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ??? Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???"
In dem Moment steht die Frau auf und verschwindet. "Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. Ist vielleicht auch besser so", denkt er.
Jedoch nach 'ner Weile kommt die Frau zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch. "Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein! Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an, hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich zusammen und los!"
Er trinkt schnell noch 'nen Kurzen um sich Mut zu machen, fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein, drück die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Frau und fragt: "Na ... warste kacken?"


----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Mann sitzt in 'ner Bar. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt 'ne einsame Frau.
> "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Typ. "Verdammt, wie gern würd ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ??? Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich ne Frau anspreche, erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee, lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... vielleicht sollte ich ihr ja nen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ??? Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???"
> In dem Moment steht die Frau auf und verschwindet. "Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. Ist vielleicht auch besser so", denkt er.
> Jedoch nach 'ner Weile kommt die Frau zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch. "Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein! Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an, hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich zusammen und los!"
> Er trinkt schnell noch 'nen Kurzen um sich Mut zu machen, fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein, drück die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Frau und fragt: "Na ... warste kacken?"


----------



## kochikoch (1. November 2005)




----------



## kochikoch (2. November 2005)

Während eines Besuches in einer geschlossenen Anstalt fragt ein Besucher den Direktor, nach welchen Kriterien entschieden wird, ob jemand eingeliefert werden muss oder nicht.

Der Direktor sagt: "Nun, wir füllen eine Badewanne, geben dem Kandidaten einen Teelöffel, eine Tasse und einen Eimer und bitten ihn, die Badewanne auszuleeren.

Der Besucher: "Ah, ich verstehe, und ein normaler Mensch würde den
Eimer nehmen, damit es schneller geht, ja?"

Direktor: "Nein, ein normaler Mensch würde den Stöpsel ziehen.....
.....wünschen Sie ein Zimmer mit oder ohne Balkon??


----------



## kochikoch (2. November 2005)

Einfach Clever!


----------



## Levelboss (2. November 2005)

http://www.nearlygood.com/video/catvsfence.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (2. November 2005)

viel besser!!!

http://mary-joana.ch/files/jule.swf


----------



## Lanoss (2. November 2005)

Laßt Blumen sprechen....
Oh mein Gott.
    


Auch gut:
http://german-bash.org/action/top/n/50


----------



## kochikoch (2. November 2005)

Hi @ All,

eine alte hässliche Frau mit einem Papagei auf der Schulter kommt in eine Kneipe und sagt:

"wer mir sagen kann was das hier für ein Vogel ist darf mit mir schlafen"


Ein Typ hinten aus der Ecke antwortet: " ein Weißkopfadler ???"


Die Alte erwiedert: "nun ja das kann ich gelten lassen


----------



## Levelboss (2. November 2005)

http://indyskate.com/kickpopmike2.gif


----------



## V!RUS (3. November 2005)

LOL, normalerweise mag ich ja keine skater, aber die sind ganz lustig!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. November 2005)

Die Definition von *******  

******* ist eine braune Masse, die von Politikern geredet wird. Als finales Stadium der dehydrierten Ausscheidung von Kamelen wird sie auch Dung genannt. Kleine Kinder sind allgemein sehr stolz auf ihre ersten eigenständigen Scheißleistungen und können sehr böse werden, wenn die Mutter diese einfach wegwirft. Manche Kinder benutzen sie gern als Knetmasse, um lustige Tierfiguren daraus zu formen. Viele angehende Erwachsene finden sie als Ingredienz von Witzischkeit, z.B. als Kacke, irrsinnig lustig. Ausser am eigenen Schuh oder am Dampfer.

Die Behauptung, man solle mehr davon essen, weil sich Millionen Fliegen nicht irren können, entbehrt sicher nicht einer gewissen Logik. Überhaupt kursieren die unerschiedlichsten Ansichten darüber, wofür und wogegen ******* gut ist und was es damit auf sich hat. So müssen Elektroinstallateure bereits im ersten Ausbildungsjahr diesen Lehrsatz auswendig können:

******* in der Lampenschale / schafft gedämpftes Licht im Saale


diese seite ist einfach nur geil    http://kamelopedia.mormo.org/index.php/Hauptseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (4. November 2005)

ebay ist sau gefährlich!
deshalb schaut euch die bewertung eurer partner lieber 2x an!
bewertung nr. 9 von oben!


----------



## V!RUS (4. November 2005)

Das ist aber irgendwie gemein...


----------



## kochikoch (5. November 2005)

und schon wieder,

kommt ein Typ im Rollstuhl zum Puff und klingelt.

Die Puffmutter macht auf und fragt:

"was willst Du denn hier, Du hast doch keine Arme und keine Beine"

Sagt der Typ: "Na rate mal womit ich geklingelt habe".


----------



## kochikoch (5. November 2005)

Was haben Kartenspiele und Sex gemeinsam ????

Na wenn man keinen guten Partner hat, muß man eben ein gutes Händchen

haben


----------



## kochikoch (5. November 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> ebay ist sau gefährlich!
> deshalb schaut euch die bewertung eurer partner lieber 2x an!
> bewertung nr. 9 von oben!



kein fake!!!

im letzten drittel findet ihr die ehemals bewertung:
http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...frompage=-1&iid=-1&de=off&which=all&interval=

und hier den verfasser:
http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=dreamtheater766 

aber ich glaube die kannten sich!


----------



## jockie (6. November 2005)

Aua! Poetisches zum Fahrraddieb:

http://www.titanic-magazin.de/kim-jong-il/Henschel-Fahrraddiebhalsgerichtsordnung.mp3

(07m25s)


----------



## kochikoch (7. November 2005)

Der absolute Blondinenwitz

Ein Lkw wird auf der Autobahn von einer Blondine in einem Mercedes fies
geschnitten und kommt fast von der Strasse ab. Wütend rast er 
hinterher,
schafft es, sie zu überholen um sie auf einen Rastplatz zu drängen.
Er holt sie aus dem Wagen und schleppt sie ein paar Meter davon weg,
zeichnet mit Kreide einen Kreis um sie und warnt: "Hier bleiben Sie 
stehen,
wehe, Sie verlassen den Kreis!!!"
Dann widmet er sich dem Wagen: mit einem Schlüssel zerkratzt er den 
Lack
von
vorne bis hinten.
Als er danach zur Blondine schaut, grinst diese völlig ungeniert.
Das macht ihn wütend, er holt aus seinem LKW einen Baseballschlager und
zertrümmert die Scheiben des Mercedes. Sie grinst noch viel breiter!
"Ach, das finden Sie witzig?" schimpft er und beginnt, die Reifen mit 
einem
Messer zu zerstechen. Die Blondine bekommt vor lauter Kichern schon 
einen
roten Kopf.
Nachdem er auch die Ledersitze aufgeschlitzt hat und das Mädel sich vor
Lachen kaum noch auf den Beinen halten kann, geht er zu ihr hin und
schreit:
"WAS IST? WARUM LACHEN SIE???"
Kichernd sagt sie: "Immer wenn Sie nicht hingeguckt haben, bin ich 
schnell
aus dem Kreis gehüpft!


----------



## kochikoch (7. November 2005)

Auf dem Parkplatz entdeckt eine Blondine eine große Beule in ihrer 
Autotür.
Verzweifelt fragt sie sich, was sie tun kann. Ein junger Mann, der 
vorbei
geht, rät ihr veralbernd, in den Auspuff zu blasen: "Damit pumpst Du 
das
Auto so auf, dass die Beule automatisch ausgedellt wird!",fügt er an 
und
entschwindet amüsiert. Die Blondine versteht den Scherz nicht und fängt 
an,
in den Auspuff zu blasen. Nach einiger Zeit kommt eine andere Blondine
vorbei und fragt: "Was machst Du da?" - "Ich versuche,die Beule an 
meiner
Tür wieder aufzupumpen", antwortet die angesprochene Auspuffbläserin. 
Die
andere Blondine schüttelt den Kopf, lacht sich halb tot und sagt: 
"Typisch
Blondine, das wird nie klappen!"
Und unsere Blondine fragt: "Wieso nicht?"
Antwort: "Weil die Fenster offen sind!"


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (7. November 2005)

irgendwas macht der falsch, ich frag mich nur was?    http://www.sirload.de/wdt/clips4/AutoundCo_3/Fahrad_abzugeben.mpe


----------



## Scr4t (7. November 2005)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwas macht der falsch, ich frag mich nur was?    http://www.sirload.de/wdt/clips4/AutoundCo_3/Fahrad_abzugeben.mpe



mit nem besseren Bike hätte es bestimmt geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (7. November 2005)

oder mit ner diät


----------



## BraVe´ (8. November 2005)

Hehe... GEil ^^ naja find das auch recht geil!!                        Klickmich 

Ausserdem ist das auch net schlecht ^^ : BIKE PLANE CRASH 
   
dieses "OH NO"  vom vater    

ps : SRY wenns schonmal geposted wurd


----------



## Monty98 (8. November 2005)

BraVe´ schrieb:
			
		

> BIKE PLANE CRASH



wow! da dürfte was passiert sein


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. November 2005)

BraVe´ schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe... GEil ^^ naja find das auch recht geil!!                        Klickmich
> 
> Ausserdem ist das auch net schlecht ^^ : BIKE PLANE CRASH
> 
> ...




Einfach geil  Wie kann man nur so dumm sein  

Edit: Sowas passiert wenn man sich nur auf sein Flugzeug konzentriert


----------



## BraVe´ (8. November 2005)

Finds nur geil^^ erst.. : FASTER   FASTER !!! und dann "OH NO " .... ausserdem hört sich das an wie bei der Army^^


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. November 2005)

Vorallem bremst der bloß weil er net über sein Flugzeug fahren will und das ist so Suppendumm.


----------



## trialco (8. November 2005)

Als Trialer hätt er nochn Rollbunny hinbekomm


----------



## Hopserhäsle (8. November 2005)

ich hab auch n paar Sachen...

zu früh gefreut  

oh das ist auch geil... 

mja ganz toll  

boah jetzt tuts weh.....
Autsch 1 







       
Autsch 2 

und zu guter letzt:
Funny Clipmix


----------



## BraVe´ (8. November 2005)

und zu guter letzt:
Funny Clipmix 


   [/QUOTE]




HEHE die KAtzen gehen echt ab.... haben selbst 2 katzen.... hehe die haben solche sachen auch schonmal gerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (8. November 2005)

BraVe´ schrieb:
			
		

> und zu guter letzt:
> Funny Clipmix






HEHE die KAtzen gehen echt ab.... haben selbst 2 katzen.... hehe die haben solche sachen auch schonmal gerissen  [/QUOTE]
joa unsere hat auch schon paar lustige Sachen gemacht.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (8. November 2005)

... unsere miez kann sogar trialen!


----------



## BraVe´ (9. November 2005)

LOOL.. zieht euch den mal rein!!


Tja...ohne helm..hehe 

Also jungs.. immer schoen helm tragen!


----------



## bryson (9. November 2005)

BraVe´ schrieb:
			
		

> LOOL.. zieht euch den mal rein!!
> 
> 
> Tja...ohne helm..hehe
> ...



ahhh....au....    

das is auch net schlecht

http://www.triplekiss.com/LIVE/Video/ROMAN CANDLE HUMAN TARGET.html
rooofl


----------



## triptonight (9. November 2005)

wozu helm, diese leute    sind doch so was von cool, die federn doch solche stürze mit ihrer wolle auf dem kopf ab


----------



## triptonight (9. November 2005)

bryson schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh....au....
> 
> das is auch net schlecht
> 
> ...





dazu kann man nur eins sagen: ohne worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (9. November 2005)

Hallo

die Katzenaugen im ersten vorletzen Video sind ja ein Traum, die brauch ich auch dran. Dazu noch Schutzbleche und so ein Fähnchen, da wäre es perfekt   

MFG


----------



## jockie (9. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> die Katzenaugen im ersten vorletzen Video sind ja ein Traum, die brauch ich auch dran. Dazu noch Schutzbleche und so ein Fähnchen, da wäre es perfekt



Gibt so'n Streeter mit etwas Trial-Background. Ich glaube er kommt in JIB II vor...der fährt mit Reflektoren im Rad. Macht das Rad optisch gleich voll billig aber ist unfreiwillig komisch, weil der - heissa! - fahren kann!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. November 2005)

Danke Göttingen.....

http://disasterweb.de/iggitus/index.php


----------



## V!RUS (10. November 2005)

lool, lass mal einen anti-tokio-hotel-thread aufmachen. 

als ich mit einem kollegen mal fernsehen geguckt hab und wir tokio hotel zum ersten mal gesehen haben, meinte mein kollege sofort "man die gitarristin ist aber flach!"

naja, und der sänger trägt augenmakeup... GHEY


----------



## BraVe´ (10. November 2005)

Hmm.. von meinem Kumpel ne Freundin... die haben mal Fernseh geguckt und naja dann kam tokio hotel.... die Freundin sagte : " Mann,die Sängerin sieht aber ganz schön männlich aus"


----------



## trialsrider (10. November 2005)

http://www.chaospisser.de/flash/hoer-seh-test.swf


 sehr lustig!....


----------



## KermitB4 (10. November 2005)

Hallo

MAAAAAN, ich zähl mir da eben so schön einen ab......  

MFG


----------



## jockie (11. November 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> boah jetzt tuts weh.....
> Autsch 1



Wenn's interessiert: Der Typ, der gleich am Anfang von _isnichwahr.de.sammlung.wmv_ den üblen Adler auf der Treppe macht, ist Julien Meunier, einer der 5 Typen hinter (24) TwentyFour Bicycles.

Das ist übrigens ein Hardtail und der Sprung bzw. die Geschwindigkeit ist schon dümmlichst geplant, weil die Treppe 3-4 Plattformen dazwischen hat. Die ist übrigens noch viel höher, als man in dem Ausschnitt sieht.
Bis zum Ende der Treppe verliert er noch beide Schuhe und steht nicht allzuviel später wieder humpelnd auf. Volle Szene im Video "Eastern Standard".


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. November 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.chaospisser.de/flash/hoer-seh-test.swf
> 
> 
> sehr lustig!....



boah shit, voll drauf reingefallen......puls auf 200 ey....puuuuh...


----------



## trialsrider (11. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> boah shit, voll drauf reingefallen......puls auf 200 ey....puuuuh...




Ja is schon geil was da kommt...aber net alles verraten sonst machts keiner mehr...Also ich sag mal so der Sound ist echt geil von dem Teil.
Aber seit nicht über das ergebniss des Tests überrascht denn das ist das geilste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (14. November 2005)

Es war einmal ein Mann, der unheimlich gern gekochte Bohnen aß. Er liebte sie, aber sie hatten auf ihn immer so eine unangenehme undirgendwie "lebendige" Wirkung. 
Eines Tages lernte er ein Mädchen kennen und verliebte sich in sie. Als sie dann später heiraten wollten, dachte er sich: "Sie wird mich niemals heiraten, wenn ich 
nicht damit aufhöre." 
Also zog er einen Schlusstrich und gab die Liebe zu den Bohnen auf. 

Kurz nach der Hochzeit, auf dem Heimweg, ging sein Auto plötzlich kaputt und weil sie weit draußen auf dem Land wohnten, rief er seine Frau an und sagte, dass er später komme, weil er laufen musste. 
Als er dann so lief, kam er an ein Café, aus dem der 
unwiderstehliche Geruch von heißen Bohnen strömte. 
Weil er ja nun noch einige Meter zu laufen hatte, dachte er sich, dass die Wirkung der Bohnen bis nach hause nachgelassen haben durfte. 
Also ging er in das Café und bestellte sich drei extra große Portionen Bohnen. Auf dem Heimweg furzte er ununterbrochen. Als er dann schließlich daheim ankam, 
fühlte er sich ziemlich sicher. Seine Frau erwartete 
ihn schon und wirkte ziemlich aufgeregt. 

"Liebling, ich habe für Dich die beste Überraschung zum Abendessen vorbereitet!" und band ihm ein Tuch vor die Augen. Dann führte sie ihn zu seinem Stuhl und er musste versprechen, nicht zu spicken. 
Plötzlich spürte er, wie sich langsam ein Furz in seinem Darm bildete. 

Glücklicherweise klingelte genau in diesem Moment das Telefon und seine Frau bat ihn, doch noch einen Moment zu warten. Als sie gegangen war, nutze er die Gelegenheit. er verlagerte sein Gewicht auf das linke Bein und ließ es krachen. Es war nicht nur laut, sondern auch reif wie verfaulte Eier. Er konnte kaum noch atmen. 
Er ertastete sich seine Serviette und fächerte sich damit Luft zu. Er hatte sich kaum erholt, als sich eine zweite Katastrophe anbahnte. 
Wieder hob er sein Bein und fffffffrrrrrrrrrrrtttttttttt! es hörte sich an wie ein startender Dieselmotor und roch noch schlimmer. um nicht zu ersticken, fuchtelte er wild mit den armen, in der Hoffnung, der Gestank wurde sich verziehen. Als sich wieder alles etwas beruhigt hatte, spurte auch schon erneut ein Unheil heraufziehen. 
Diesmal hob er sein anderes Bein und ließ den Dampf ab. dieser furz hatte einen Orden verdient! Die Fenster wackelten, das Geschirr auf dem Tisch klapperte und eine Minute später waren die Blumen tot. 
Das ging die nächsten 10 Minuten so und immer wieder lauschte er, ob seine Frau noch am Telefon sprach. als er dann horte, wie der Hörer aufgelegt wurde (was auch gleichzeitig das Ende seiner Einsamkeit 
und Freiheit bedeutete), legte er fein säuberlich die Serviette auf den Tisch und legte seine Hände darauf. So zufrieden lächelnd, war er ein Sinnbild für die Unschuld, als seine Frau zurückkam. 

Sie entschuldigte sich, dass es so lang gedauert hatte und wollte wissen, ob er auch ja nicht gespickt hatte. Nachdem er ihr versichert hatte, dass er nicht gespickt hatte, entfernte sie die Augenbinde und rief: "Überraschung!!" 

Zu seinem Entsetzen musste er feststellen, dass am Tisch noch zwölf Gäste saßen, die ihn entgeistert mit bleichen Augen anstarrten.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. November 2005)

sau geil!!!! *todlach*     

Jan


----------



## florianwagner (14. November 2005)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/output_6730.html
          
ich hab mir grad vor lachen in die hose gepisst..


----------



## tommytrialer (17. November 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/Du_bist_Deutschland


----------



## Hopserhäsle (17. November 2005)

Cooles neues Game, bin auch dabei !!!

is ganz witzig, so nebenher.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. November 2005)

hehe, 
wenn man das richtig an seinem bike montiert, kommt man mindestens auf ´ne sidehop höhe von 7,50m.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/JET-CAT-P160-Turbine_W0QQitemZ7366190903QQcategoryZ28808QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tinitram (20. November 2005)

http://www.ratemypoo.com/ratemy/poo


----------



## trialsrider (21. November 2005)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.ratemypoo.com/ratemy/poo



 
Das hier aber auch jeder SCHEI$$ gepostet werden muss!


----------



## kochikoch (21. November 2005)

If U want to be a Hippie put a flower on your pipi, If U want to be a wife,
cut your pipi with a knife. If U want to be a man, show me what your pipi can. 


Sagt mal habt Ihr Schlümpfe Hoden? Ja die reichen bis zum Boden!
Habt Ihr auch Geschlechtsverkehr? Nein dafür ist der Sack zu schwer. 


"Mami, Mami Vati hat sich im Dachboden erhängt!" Mutti rennt hoch und kommt erschöpft
wieder runter. "April, April, er hängt im Keller!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (21. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Göttingen.....
> 
> http://disasterweb.de/iggitus/index.php



ja gut, dann setz ich das ma fort:

http://data.universal-music-data.de/international/bloodhoundgang/bhg_****.mp3         ---> da müsst ihr bei     "****"     "f i c k"    einsetzen  
http://symphonium.de/brucelee.wmv
http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1124442863/Almost_Soccer_Goals
http://www.mehr-schbass.de/videos/index.php?video=ronaldinho.wmv
http://media.putfile.com/ruckzuck_margarine_www_chillboard_de
http://media.putfile.com/fan_goalkeeper
http://www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=2403&rtn=main-topten

SOURCE: www.community33.de


----------



## trialsrider (21. November 2005)

Hab auch noch was!   

http://www.big-fm.de/home_files/funnyfilms/EvilTwin.mpg


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (23. November 2005)

...schon mal vom eigenen auto überfahren worden?

   noch nicht?


http://nibbler.stw-bonn.de/drifting.wmv


----------



## kochikoch (26. November 2005)

Ich kenn da ne gute Kneipe mit Mädels




hier klicken


----------



## jem23 (26. November 2005)

das scheint mir das impulse in osna zu sein !!    
schon zigmal da gewesen und da renn wirklich sauoft die hammafrauen rum, wie man sieht, auf jeden cooler schuppen !




 hab zwei kumpelz die legen da ab un zu mal auf, dann steh ich auch aufer gästeliste P greetz->jem


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. November 2005)

es könnte auch jeder beliebige dance schuppen hier in Palma sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (26. November 2005)

grmpf, geier du! soll man jetz grün werden vor .... oder wie?


----------



## kochikoch (26. November 2005)

ok ich verrats euch, das läuft jeden abend bei mir im schlafzimmer


----------



## florianwagner (26. November 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich verrats euch, das läuft jeden abend bei mir im schlafzimmer



???du pennst in ner kneipe???


----------



## Domino (26. November 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn da ne gute Kneipe mit Mädels
> 
> 
> 
> hier klicken




Hier ein vid vom club:

http://clubdiezel.com/videos/2.1.php


mfg 
alex


----------



## kochikoch (26. November 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> ???du pennst in ner kneipe???



psst nicht so laut muss doch nicht gleich jeder mitbekommen


----------



## trialsrider (26. November 2005)

http://www.imn.htwk-leipzig.de/~ksiebeck/tassen.swf


Das find ich toll.
Ist übrigends aus meinem Küchenschrank raus gefilmt.   
 

http://www.theworld.ch/offun/Specials/perfekt.htm
 


So wieder was feines....


----------



## Scrat (27. November 2005)

Frohe Weihnachten!

http://www.planetvids.com/html/Best-Christmas-Light-Display.html

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Levelboss (27. November 2005)

http://93x.com/goout.asp?u=http://www.hugi.is/hahradi/bigboxes.php?box_id=51208&f_id=1000


----------



## jockie (27. November 2005)

Antippen, Grinden und Hooken in einem.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> http://93x.com/goout.asp?u=http://www.hugi.is/hahradi/bigboxes.php?box_id=51208&f_id=1000




Oh Yeah! Der gute alte Staplerfahrer Klaus     

Flurförderzeuge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (28. November 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> http://www.planetvids.com/html/Best-Christmas-Light-Display.html
> 
> Servus, Thomas




Einfach nur krank krass geil!!!


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (28. November 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn da ne gute Kneipe mit Mädels
> 
> 
> 
> hier klicken



hab herausgefunden wem die page gehört:


oliver h*****.
******bäumchen 1*
51789 Lindlar
+492266440***

finde es nämlich dreist uns so ein laden vorzuenthalten  

mehr verrat ich nicht, wenn jemand anrufen will geb ich dem die ganze nummer


----------



## jockie (28. November 2005)

SONNTAGSTRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> hab herausgefunden wem die page gehört:
> 
> 
> oliver h*****.
> ...


WOOOOOW...   

Läuft das dann wie bei http://www.danke-schweiz.de/ ?
"Gestern Abend hatte ich Besuch von 5 tuerkischen Maennern, mit denen man leider kaum reden konnte" (...)


----------



## Levelboss (28. November 2005)

SONNTAGSTRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> hab herausgefunden wem die page gehört:
> 
> 
> oliver h*****.
> ...


Das ist bei mir in der Nähe. Wenn Du willst, kann ich mal vorbeifahren und das klären


----------



## trialsrider (28. November 2005)

Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wo ich es her hatte!
Ich hoff einfach mal das es nicht hierher war!
Aber ich fands geil!

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?mem_id=103023&fil_unique=Q4sdttTM228AAFXUELo 

einfach geil der typ!


----------



## Lanoss (28. November 2005)

http://www.devilducky.com/media/13782/

Bitteschön


----------



## Kadara (28. November 2005)

Hab grad ne lustige E-mail bekommen:


1. Bitte gehen Sie auf die Google Startseite (www.google.de)

2. geben Sie als Suchbegriff das englische Wort für Versagen: "failure" ein

3. Klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche "auf gut Glück" (= direkt neben der Schaltfläche für "suchen")

4. 1 x lachen bis der Arzt kommt

5. diese Nachricht verbreiten, bevor die google Leute etwas ändern (müssen)


Zieht euch daß mal rein.


----------



## Scr4t (28. November 2005)

Kadara schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad ne lustige E-mail bekommen:
> 
> 
> 1. Bitte gehen Sie auf die Google Startseite (www.google.de)
> ...



LoOOooL


----------



## jockie (29. November 2005)

Wo wir bei den Google-Witzchen sind...

Beklaut worden? Guck mal bei Google!

( vor allem auf die Werbeleiste rechts achten )

EDIT: Oder danach mal ohne Leer- und Anführungszeichen "s c h e i s s e" bei Google eingeben. Zensiert hier leider die Forums-Software


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (29. November 2005)

hab ich grad als kettenmail erhalten...:

 





>Neueste Studien beweisen ...
>Eine Büffelherde bewegt sich nur so schnell wie der langsamste Büffel.
>Wenn die Herde gejagt wird, sind es die langsamsten und schwächsten
>Tiere am Schluss, die zuerst getötet werden. Diese natürliche Selektion
>dient der Herde als Ganzes, weil die Schnelligkeit und Gesundheit der
>Einheit erhalten oder sogar verbessert wird durch die regelmäßige Auslese
>der schwächsten Mitglieder. Ganz ähnlich kann das menschliche Gehirn nur so
>schnell arbeiten, wie die langsamsten Zellen die elektrischen Signale
>passieren lassen. Neueste epidemologische Studien haben gezeigt, dass durch
>Übermässigen Alkoholkonsum zwar Hirnzellen abgetötet werden, dabei aber die
>langsamsten und schwächsten Zellen zuerst angegriffen werden. Regelmässiger
>Bierkonsum hilft also schwache Hirnzellen zu eliminieren und macht das Hirn
>so zu einer immer schnelleren und effizienteren Maschine. Die Resultate
>dieser umfangreichen Studie bestätigen und bekräftigen den ursächlichen
>Zusammenhang zwischen Wochenend langen Parties und beruflichen Leistungen.
>Es erklärt auch, warum Berufsleute wenige Jahre nach dem Verlassen der Uni
>und dem Heiraten mit der Leistung der Studenten nicht mehr mithalten 
>können.
>Nur wer sich weiterhin dem "haltlosen Alkoholkonsum" hingibt, kann das
>intellektuelle Niveau halten, welches er während seiner Studienzeit 
>erreicht
>hat. Also, dies ist ein Aufruf zu den Waffen. Wenn unser Land seinen
>technologischen Vorsprung verliert, dürfen wir den Kopf nicht in den
>Sand stecken! Lass uns zurück an die Bar gehen und wieder zechen. Unsere
>Arbeitgeber und unser Land brauchen unsere Höchstleistungen, und wir
>Sollten uns unsere Karrierechancen nicht verbauen. Lass uns mit der Flasche
>leben und unser Möglichstes geben. Leite diese Botschaft an alle deine
>Freunde, Bekannte und Arbeitskollegen weiter, die unter Umständen in Gefahr
>sind, ihre Leistungsfähigkeit zu verlieren. Na also, dass da noch keiner
>früher drauf gekommen ist! 
> > > > Unmittelbar danach kam aber auch sofort eine Warnung:
> > > > Rauchen ist eher Schädlich :-( 


das würde zb auch erklären warum die roadtrip gang 2005 so abgegangen ist...zum trial braucht man schließlich auch ein leistungsfähiges gehirn...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (29. November 2005)

*wooow yaaay!!!, bloß gut, das wir trialen.
*


----------



## isah (29. November 2005)

shice das uns das selbe auch passieren kann


----------



## Smilymarco (29. November 2005)

des is ja nur nen einzelbild... 
die serie gibts hier 

siehe Bild 3

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/502/new_tricks_fashion_style_Bmx_Tricks_015409_vP.jpg


----------



## trail-kob (30. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> WOOOOOW...
> 
> Läuft das dann wie bei http://www.danke-schweiz.de/ ?
> "Gestern Abend hatte ich Besuch von 5 tuerkischen Maennern, mit denen man leider kaum reden konnte" (...)





ihhhhk hab ich da was verpasst ? bitte um erläuterung des vorfalls.


----------



## jockie (30. November 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> ihhhhk hab ich da was verpasst ? bitte um erläuterung des vorfalls.


http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,386781,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (5. Dezember 2005)

http://www.koxx.fr/toolbike2005/interface.html


das koxxtool

klickt mal der netten dame auf ihren busen oder in die intimzone

wusste gar nicht das koxx so kreativ ist


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. Dezember 2005)

http://rudis-buben.de/goto.php?link=561

ololol


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. Dezember 2005)

*pwn3d!*​


----------



## jockie (5. Dezember 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> *pwn3d!*​


Ich denke mir dann immer, wie geil das dann beim Unfallbericht ist, wenn mal 'was beim Poserfoto passiert. "Beschreiben Sie den Unfallhergang"...


----------



## jem23 (6. Dezember 2005)

Sonntag, 1. Advent - 10.00 Uhr 
In der Reihenhaussiedlung "Onkelstieg" läßt sich Rentnerin Erna B. durch ihren Enkel Norbert drei Elektrokerzen auf der Fensterbank ihres Wohnzimmers installieren. Vorweihnachtliche Stimmung breitet sich aus. Die Freude ist groß. 

10.14 Uhr 
Beim Entleeren des Mülleimers beobachtet Nachbar Ottfried P. die provokante Weihnachtsoffensive im Nebenhaus und kontert umgehend mit der Aufstellung des zehnarmigen dänischen Kerzensets zu je 15 Watt im Küchenfenster. Stunden später erstrahlt die ganze Siedlung "Onkelstieg" in besinnlichem Glanz von 134 Fensterdekorationen. 

19.03 Uhr 
Im 14 Kilometer entfernten Kohlekraftwerk Sottrup-Hocklage registriert der wachhabende Ingenieur irrtümlich einen Defekt der Strommeßgeräte für den Bereich Stenkelfeld-Nord, ist aber zunächst arglos. 

20.17 Uhr 
Den Eheleuten Horst und Heidi E. gelingt der Anschluß einer Kettenschaltung von 96 Halogen-Filmleuchten durch sämtliche Bäume ihres Obstgartens ans Drehstromnetz. Teile der heimischen Vogelwelt beginnen verwirrt mit dem Nestbau. 

20.56 Uhr 
Der Diskothekenbesitzer Alfons K. sieht sich genötigt, seinerseits einen Teil zur vorweihnachtlichen Stimmung beizutragen und montiert auf dem Flachdach seines Bungalows das Laserensemble "Metropolis", das zu den leistungsstärksten in Europa zählt. Die 40 Meter Fassade eines angrenzenden Getreidesilos hält dem Dauerfeuer der Nikolausprojektion mehrere Minuten stand, bevor sie mit einem häßlichen Geräusch zerbröselt. 

21.30 Uhr 
Im Trubel einer Jul-Club-Feier im Kohlekraftwerk Sottrup-Hocklage verhallt das Alarmsignal aus Generatorhalle 5. 

21.50 Uhr 
Der 85-jährige Kriegsveteran August R. zaubert mit 190 Flakscheinwerfern des Typs "Varta Volkssturm" den Stern von Bethlehem an die tiefhängende Wolkendecke. 

22.12 Uhr 
Eine Gruppe asiatischer Geschäftsleute mit leichtem Gepäck und sommerlicher Bekleidung irrt verängstigt durch die Siedlung "Onkelstieg". Zuvor war eine Boeing 747 der Singapur Airlines mit dem Ziel Sidney versehentlich in der mit 3000 bunten Neonröhren gepflasterten Garagenzufahrt der Bäckerei Brohmeyer gelandet. 

22.37 Uhr Die NASA-Raumsonde Voyager 7 funkt vom Rand der Milchstraße Bilder einer angeblichen Supernova auf der nördlichen Erdhalbkugel. Die Experten in Houston sind ratlos. 

22.50 Uhr 
Ein leichtes Beben erschüttert die Umgebung des Kohlekraftwerks Sottrup- Hocklage. Der gesamte Komplex mit seinen 30 Turbinen läuft mit 350 Megawatt brüllend jenseits der Belastungsgrenze. 

23.06 Uhr 
In der taghell erleuchteten Siedlung "Onkelstieg" erwacht Studentin Bettina U. und freut sich irrtümlich über den sonnigen Dezembermorgen. Um genau 23 Uhr 12 betätigt sie den Schalter ihrer Kaffeemaschine. 

23.12 Uhr 
In die plötzliche Dunkelheit des gesamten Landkreises Stenkelfeld bricht die Explosion des Kohlekraftwerks Sottrup-Hocklage wie Donnerhall. Durch die stockfinsteren Ortschaften irren verwirrte Menschen - Menschen wie Du und ich, denen eine Kerze auf dem Adventskranz nicht genug war ...


----------



## Schevron (6. Dezember 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> *pwn3d!*​




wenn man den sebo trialen sieht meint man das es bei ihm auch jeden moment passieren müßte   
so tief wie da immer seine hose hängt


----------



## Levelboss (7. Dezember 2005)

.......


----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Dezember 2005)

http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/Muskeljunge_13418.html einfach nur geil


----------



## kochikoch (7. Dezember 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/Muskeljunge_13418.html einfach nur geil



cooles sache parker, also ich habe mal nicht eben irgend nen eimer im zimmer rumstehen  , warum eigentlich nicht


----------



## florianwagner (7. Dezember 2005)

jetzt weiss ich auch wieso im fitnesstudio keine aquarien rumstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (8. Dezember 2005)

antiwitze juchee


----------



## V!RUS (8. Dezember 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> cooles sache parker, also ich habe mal nicht eben irgend nen eimer im zimmer rumstehen  , warum eigentlich nicht



Ist das nicht so ein Mülleimer, wie die auch manchmal in Schulen stehen?


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Dezember 2005)

http://ortizclan.de/uploads/pop.swf


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Dezember 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> http://ortizclan.de/uploads/pop.swf



das is ja mal lustig!  

(habs nu des 12mal gemacht^^)


----------



## !Monty! (14. Dezember 2005)

http://www.isnichwahr.com/redirect1676.html
wurde zwar schon ma reinsgestellt,aber ich wollte auch nur ma wissen wie der Titel des Liedes heißt?


----------



## esgey (14. Dezember 2005)

Prodigy : Breathe


----------



## !Monty! (14. Dezember 2005)

jo cool danke


----------



## jem23 (14. Dezember 2005)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann,

es wird dich sicher verwundern, warum ich dir heute, am 26. Dezember
nochmals schreibe.

Ich möchte einfach ein paar Sachen mit dir klären, die auftraten,
seit ich dir am Anfang dieses Monats voller Illusionen einen Brief
schrieb.

Ich wünschte mir ein Fahrrad, eine elektrische Eisenbahn, ein Paar
Inline-Skatesund ein Trikot der Deutschen Fußball-Nationalmannschaft.

Das ganze Jahr habe ich mir richtig Mühe  gegeben in der Schule.
Ich war nicht nur der Beste in unserer Klasse, nein,  ich war der
Beste in der ganzen Schule!
Und das ist die Wahrheit!

Kein anderes Kind in der ganzen Nachbarschaft hat sich so gut 
benommen wie ich, war nett zu meinen Eltern, meinen Geschwistern und allen
anderen.
Ich habe sogar älteren Menschen über die Strasse  geholfen. Ich kann mir nichts vorstellen, was ich nicht getan habe im Namen der Menschlichkeit.

Du musst echt Eier haben, dass du mir dieses  ver****te Jojo, eine
dämliche Blockflöte und dieses widerliche Paar Socken unter den Baum
gelegt hast!!!
Was zur Hölle hast du dir dabei gedacht, du  Fettarsch, dass du mich
zum Narren gehalten hast, das ganze ver****te Jahr hab ich mir den Arsch
aufgerissen, und DAS liegt unter dem Tannenbaum???

Und als ob das noch nicht genug wäre, hast du dem kleinen Drecksack
von gegenüber SO VIELE Geschenke gebracht, dass er Probleme hat,
sein Haus zu betreten!!!

Eines sage ich dir: Lass dich nächstes Jahr nicht dabei erwischen,
wie du versuchst, deinen dicken Arsch durch unseren Kamin zu zwängen!

Ich hau dich um!!!
Und deine Drecks-Rentiere werde ich mit Steinen beschmeissen,
damit sie weglaufen und du ZU FUSS zurück an deinen verkackten
Nordpol
latschen musst, genau wie ich, weil ich NICHT das Scheiss Fahrrad
bekommen habe!!!
Und deinen süssen Rudolf werde ich rektal schänden, das rotarschige Rentier!!!

**** DICH, WEIHNACHTSMANN!!!

Mit  freundlichen Grüßen
der kleine Norbert

PS.: Und nächstes Jahr zeige ich dir mal, was BÖSE bedeutet!!!


----------



## TheBASStian (14. Dezember 2005)

weiß jemand, wie ich euch eine pps zugänglich machen kann? Man kann ja nur bilder hochladen.

hab hier nämlich ein endlos geiles oldschool spiel.

sreenshot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (14. Dezember 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand, wie ich euch eine pps zugänglich machen kann? Man kann ja nur bilder hochladen.
> 
> hab hier nämlich ein endlos geiles oldschool spiel.
> 
> ...


http://www.funnypics.cc/media/copter_game.php


----------



## Mador (14. Dezember 2005)

Postet mal bitte eure Highscores bei diesem endgeilem spiel.
Meiner: 3426
Hab aber auch schon bisschen Übung.

                Bye Seby


----------



## tinitram (14. Dezember 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.funnypics.cc/media/copter_game.php



interessanter link, vor allem oben rechts girl pictures...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. Dezember 2005)

ich glaub ich hab da ma 4600 oder so geschafft vor längerer zeit.


----------



## tommytrialer (15. Dezember 2005)

http://fun.drno.de/flash/games/lab.swf

schaffts jemand?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. Dezember 2005)

du bastard!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (15. Dezember 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> http://fun.drno.de/flash/games/lab.swf
> 
> schaffts jemand?



fast hätt ichs geschafft


----------



## isah (15. Dezember 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> http://fun.drno.de/flash/games/lab.swf
> 
> schaffts jemand?



 *puls180*


----------



## trail-kob (15. Dezember 2005)

das ganz leicht zu schaffen... hehe aber auch am ende bekommt man das ab.

leider kein puls 180 bin dafür zu müde gewesen. eher so um die 45-50 ... träum träum... hae ? achso ... haha zzzZZZzzzZZZ


----------



## TheBASStian (15. Dezember 2005)

fies!


----------



## tinitram (15. Dezember 2005)

2517





ogott - wohin einen die langeweile führen kann... ich geh raus trialen. Wenn einer kommen will: Alexanderplatz vorm Saturn/BurgerKing/untermKaufhausda bei der Kante 

(Fabian und Luke wolln zu 19:00 auhc noch kommen...)


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (16. Dezember 2005)

Hier was für unsere geistig tiefergelegten FReunde (also auch für mich)



boooaaaahhh eyyyyy


----------



## V!RUS (16. Dezember 2005)

seid ihr auch alle gangster?

http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/Echter_Gangsta_16492.html


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. Dezember 2005)

...auch schÖÖÖn!!! http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/Zoeken.swf


----------



## Monty98 (16. Dezember 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr auch alle gangster?
> 
> http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/Echter_Gangsta_16492.html



ooohh mein gott is das geiiil!


"ich bin ein echter gangster, ich schau filme mit blut"

"ich bin ein echter gangster, ich zeige meinen penis im internet"

WAAAS WILLST DU TUN!?


----------



## esgey (17. Dezember 2005)

Falls der Typ wirklich erst 14 ist, Meine Hochachtung.   

In dem Alter schon gerafft, worauf Hip Hop sich teilweise selbst reduziert.   

Schön durchn Kakao gezogen das ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (18. Dezember 2005)

OmG.
Einfach geil der Typ


----------



## trialsrider (19. Dezember 2005)

http://x802.putfile.com/videos/d6-26717273396.wmv

einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## tinitram (19. Dezember 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> http://x802.putfile.com/videos/d6-26717273396.wmv
> 
> einfach nur geil!!!



Dito - einfach nur geil.
voll der wedding style


----------



## kochikoch (20. Dezember 2005)

mein weihnachtskalender


----------



## muchalutcha (20. Dezember 2005)

jeden tag was ganz besonderes^^


----------



## kochikoch (20. Dezember 2005)

hey trialsrider, was machst hier denn wieder?


----------



## trialsrider (20. Dezember 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> hey trialsrider, was machst hier denn wieder?



ich würde sagen das ist ein gemeiner Diss!!!   
Strafe folgt auf dem Fusse....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> hey trialsrider, was machst hier denn wieder?



was soll er schon machen?  

er läuft einfach an dir vorbei ,ohne dich eines blickes zu würdigen.Is wirklich net ganz fein vom trialsrider,aber verübeln sollte man es ihm doch auch net gleich oder kochi?


----------



## kochikoch (20. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> was soll er schon machen?
> 
> er läuft einfach an dir vorbei ,ohne dich eines blickes zu würdigen.Is wirklich net ganz fein vom trialsrider,aber verübeln sollte man es ihm doch auch net gleich oder kochi?



also felix, ich glaube du hast da was missverstanden!? und ich habe dir auch gesagt, du sollst auch an dein kalender nicht alle türchen mit einmal öffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (20. Dezember 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> also felix, ich glaube du hast da was missverstanden!? und ich habe dir auch gesagt, du sollst auch an dein kalender nicht alle türchen mit einmal öffnen



 Ne ich denke er hat den Sachverhalt genau richtig erkannt! 
Sehr gut gemacht!   
Och komm Kochi du bist doch nur neidisch weil du 
mit einem Türchen schon immer probleme kriegst.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> also felix, ich glaube du hast da was missverstanden!? und ich habe dir auch gesagt, du sollst auch an dein kalender nicht alle türchen mit einmal öffnen



wie jetzt?ich dachte der kasten ,den du mir geschenkt hast war ein türchen meines weihnachtskalenders und ich soll jede stunde ein bierchen zischen   

war das jetzt net richtig?


----------



## kochikoch (20. Dezember 2005)

eigentlich ist das mein weihnachstkalender vom letzten jahr!  
dieses jahr ist ein kompletter kasten ein türchen!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich ist das mein weihnachstkalender vom letzten jahr!
> dieses jahr ist ein kompletter kasten ein türchen!



 
ich war soo stolz auf mich als ich nummero 24 drin hatte und grad eben kam alles wieder raus.
 

morgen schaff ichs,ganz bestimmt und dann wirklich nur eins pro stunde


----------



## kochikoch (20. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ich war soo stolz auf mich als ich nummero 24 drin hatte und grad eben kam alles wieder raus.
> 
> 
> morgen schaff ichs,ganz bestimmt und dann wirklich nur eins pro stunde



habe schon mit meiner frau geklärt irgendwann ende jan, kommen wir zu euch dann lern ich dir das mal richtig!   versprochen, nur der tod entschuldigt


----------



## tommytrialer (20. Dezember 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> mein weihnachtskalender




top  

wenigstens habt ihr gutes bier benutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (20. Dezember 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> top
> 
> wenigstens habt ihr gutes bier benutzt



naja, das war nur ausweich, habe einen rahmenvertrag mit jever, aber die konnten nicht liefern


----------



## trialsrider (20. Dezember 2005)

So ich mach dann mal mein 20 Türchen auf!
Gab jeden Tag einen Kasten dazu....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> So ich mach dann mal mein 20 Türchen auf!
> Gab jeden Tag einen Kasten dazu....



vom mix musste 2 kästen am tag trinken, is klar oder?


----------



## kochikoch (20. Dezember 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> So ich mach dann mal mein 20 Türchen auf!
> Gab jeden Tag einen Kasten dazu....



ohhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeee, hey martin, sag hast du eigentlich schon ein besten freund? ich bring auch lecker selbstgeschlachtet wurst mit und kartoffeln aus eigenen anbau und weh du forellen magst, hole ich auch welche aus dem teich, aber bitte lass mich in dein lager


----------



## trialco (29. Dezember 2005)

http://daemlich.net/12737


----------



## Hopserhäsle (29. Dezember 2005)

trialco schrieb:
			
		

> http://daemlich.net/12737


booooooooooooaaaaaaaaahhhhhh SCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK (hört sich krass an *zwinker*)


----------



## esgey (29. Dezember 2005)

HEHE,

diesmal hat ich schon die Hand am Lautstärkeregler.

Sooooooo nicht!


----------



## trialco (30. Dezember 2005)

Speerwerfen / Langeweile bei Schnee

http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/3753/56ru78r466kr.jpg


----------



## crabslapdaddy (31. Dezember 2005)

Hey da hab ich auch schon mal was gemacht:







Garry's Mod rulez !!


----------



## esgey (31. Dezember 2005)

Welches Game isn das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraVe´ (31. Dezember 2005)

Des sollte Half-Life 2 sein... Hab jetzt net so die große Ahnung aber sieht nach Mods aus


----------



## V!RUS (31. Dezember 2005)

Yep, das ist Garrys Mod, damit kann man mit den Elementen aus HL2 sozusagen Welten erstellen.

Kann man auch über Netzwerk.


----------



## Scrat (31. Dezember 2005)

Immer aufpassen, zu wem man auf's Motorrad steigt: www.daemlich.net/12136


----------



## muchalutcha (31. Dezember 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Immer aufpassen, zu wem man auf's Motorrad steigt: www.daemlich.net/12136



Kann es sein das das der Ghostrider ist der auch mit 300 auf der abgesperten Flugbahn noch im Wheelie fährt???


----------



## trialco (31. Dezember 2005)

Keep the Beats live...  
http://daemlich.net/12635


----------



## Scrat (31. Dezember 2005)

muchalutcha schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das das der Ghostrider ist der auch mit 300 auf der abgesperten Flugbahn noch im Wheelie fährt???



Hm, also, so wie die Schilder aussehen, scheint das auf 'ner deutschen Autobahn zu sein...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## trialco (31. Dezember 2005)

http://daemlich.net/1458 

Counter Strike


----------



## jockie (31. Dezember 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also, so wie die Schilder aussehen, scheint das auf 'ner deutschen Autobahn zu sein...


Aha...hier hat's auf den BAB ja auch soviele große grüne Schilder, ne?!
...und gelbe Kennzeichen hat's hier auch immerzu.
...und so wenig Verkehr...schööön.

Vom Fahrstil her würde ich übrigens überhaupt nicht auf Ghostrider tippen, außerdem würde der sicher kein rotes Mopped fahren, sehe da hinter der Scheibe immer etwas rot schimmern.

Ja, der macht auch noch Wheelies bei ~300, aber wie man sich wohl denken kann sind die Tacho-Abweichungen (die bei 300 km/h ohnehin oft schon im zweitstelligen Bereich liegen) bei 'nem Vorderrad in der Luft nochmal höher...und wer's nicht weiß: Die Tachowelle hängt am Vorderrad, das Hinterrad hat viel zuviel Schlupf, um da die Geschwindigkeit "abzunehmen".


----------



## Scrat (31. Dezember 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Aha...hier hat's auf den BAB ja auch soviele große grüne Schilder, ne?!
> ...und gelbe Kennzeichen hat's hier auch immerzu.
> ...und so wenig Verkehr...schööön.



Ich glaub', Du hast recht 

Ich hab' nur die zwei großen gelben Schilder gesehen, aber wenn ich jetzt mal so richtig drüber nachdenke, stehen auf deutschen Autobahnen normal keine gelben Wegweiser... 



			
				jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der macht auch noch Wheelies bei ~300, aber wie man sich wohl denken kann sind die Tacho-Abweichungen (die bei 300 km/h ohnehin oft schon im zweitstelligen Bereich liegen) bei 'nem Vorderrad in der Luft nochmal höher...und wer's nicht weiß: Die Tachowelle hängt am Vorderrad, das Hinterrad hat viel zuviel Schlupf, um da die Geschwindigkeit "abzunehmen".



Wo kommt dann da die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige her?

Abgesehen davon, daß die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit imho net wirklich zum Video paßt?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (31. Dezember 2005)

fuenf


----------



## BraVe´ (31. Dezember 2005)

Lol hehe.... naja Jungs... ich wünsche euch nen GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE   

Dann feiert mal ordl


----------



## jockie (31. Dezember 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kommt dann da die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige her?


Das Vorderrad dreht ja mit in der Luft...ist ja gut gelagert ;-)
...und der Winddruck treibt's sicher eh noch ein wenig an.
...wenn er's Vorderrad in der Luft abbremsen würde, käme das 
beim Wiederaufsetzen bei <xyz> km/h sicher sehr übel 
...gibt auch prima Kreiselkräfte wenn das so munter dreht.



			
				Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon, daß die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit imho net wirklich zum Video paßt?


Jau, finde ich irgendwie auch. Bin schonmal ~310 mitgefahren, aber auf 4 Rädern und nachts auf freier BAB. Das wirkte um einiges schneller, auch schon ohne diese komischen Obstacles mit Kennzeichen und Insasse(n).


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (1. Januar 2006)

sers,

hier mal was richtig krasses....ich hab fast nen schock bekommen, bei den derben unfällen!! ich finde, das ist nichts für schwache nerven!!  

http://ziza.ru/video/122005/bush.wmv

Jan


----------



## bub01 (1. Januar 2006)

hi,
ich hab auch noch was witziges:
ring um die eier: http://www.video-zentrale.de/sound/ringumeier.swf

ein cooler remix gemacht aus der amerikanischen werbung von "cillit bang": http://www.luckykazoo.com/media/2005/03/cillit-bang-remix.html


wisst ihr das razinger bei star wars mitgemacht hat? seht selbst (und sowas nennt sich papst   ): http://www.myfunlink.de/1013.htm

wer gerne tokio hotel hört: http://www.animemangafan.de/kruepelundschwul.wmv

viel spaz beim gucken!
und fals einer der sachen schonmal gepostet wurde sorry.
mfg
paul


----------



## Scr4t (1. Januar 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> 
> hier mal was richtig krasses....ich hab fast nen schock bekommen, bei den derben unfällen!! ich finde, das ist nichts für schwache nerven!!
> 
> ...



das ist mir zu hart.... hab ich nciht zu ende geguckt... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ugly uwe (2. Januar 2006)

ich hoffe nur, dass es einige der akteure schnell hinter sich bringen konnten ... zeit fürs bett.


----------



## kochikoch (2. Januar 2006)

also mir ist das auch zuviel schei$$e man


----------



## bryson (2. Januar 2006)

die 2 bergsteiger habens mit sicherheit net überlebt, das schockt schon derb alda..... da die scenen wo leute von autos erfasst werden und sich drehen wie noch was... OMG das is echt heftig!!!


----------



## tinitram (3. Januar 2006)

das fandet ihr schon schrecklich ? dann klickt mal hier drauf:

noch viel schlimmer


----------



## Pellenheimer (3. Januar 2006)




----------



## Kadara (4. Januar 2006)

Habe da was gefunden, was an keinem gepimpten Porno 20" fehlen darf.




Spinning Wheels.
Damit vor der nächsten Eisdiehle Posen gehen und man hat frei Auswahl bei den Mädels .


----------



## hannesra (4. Januar 2006)

sollte der link mit dem hasbro zeug lustig sein oder was?


----------



## Kadara (4. Januar 2006)

Ne, sollte schlimm sein. Steht doch dabei .


----------



## Lanoss (4. Januar 2006)

SCHEI§§E Verdammt
Ich will nie wieder so was wie den Hasbro-link hier sehn.
Ich hab da drauf geklick.
Gut, ich bin alt genug für sowas, aber mein Sohnemann hat's auch gesehen, bevor ich blizschnell den Laptop aus dem Fenster warf. 

Seit dem macht der nur noch unverständliche Geräusche


----------



## trialsrider (4. Januar 2006)

Ich gestalte andauernd meine eigenen Pony Bilder!  
Die sind so schön und die Ponys bewegen sich sogar!   
Ich mach soviele bis ich eine Tapete davon machen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (4. Januar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gestalte andauernd meine eigenen Pony Bilder!
> Die sind so schön und die Ponys bewegen sich sogar!
> Ich mach soviele bis ich eine Tapete davon machen kann!



Hohecker, Sie sind raus!!!


----------



## Mador (5. Januar 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Hohecker, Sie sind raus!!!



 Wie geil!!


----------



## trialsrider (5. Januar 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Hohecker, Sie sind raus!!!




Jaaa wiesoooo daaaas denn???


----------



## hannesra (6. Januar 2006)

kann mir einer den joke mit hohecker erklären?


----------



## Kadara (6. Januar 2006)

Kennste den etwa nich?





Mußt du Switch schauen.


----------



## esgey (6. Januar 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir einer den joke mit hohecker erklären?




hannesra-ecker, Sie sind raus!  

Mfg


----------



## glotz (6. Januar 2006)

in diesem forum müsste es aber eigentlich

5raus

heißen!!!
mfg teo


----------



## esgey (6. Januar 2006)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> in diesem forum müsste es aber eigentlich
> 
> 5raus
> 
> ...



Ohh krass, jetzt weiss ich nicht worum es geht! 

Meinst Du "Nr.5 lebt!" ???? 
Ansonsten kenn ich nur "...trotzdem 5! Und setzen!"

Heiko


----------



## isah (6. Januar 2006)

aus langerweile bisschen durchs leichtbau forum gesurft:



			
				Tretschwein35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Tier da eine Stahlschraube drin? Schauder! Schick sie mir, damit ich sie schön abdrehen kann. Schau mal dahin, mensch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (7. Januar 2006)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> in diesem forum müsste es aber eigentlich
> 
> 5raus
> 
> ...




ey jetzt bin ich schwer betroffen und zu tiefst bestürzt!


----------



## esgey (7. Januar 2006)

Argh, ihrSchw****!

Klärt mich auf!


----------



## trail-kob (7. Januar 2006)

arglfarz ich weiss es auch net... was isn nu damit jemaint ?


----------



## glotz (7. Januar 2006)

ihr seit wohl noch nie einen wettkampf gefahren!!oder??
bei einer 5 muss man halt raus aussa section!!!
mfg teo


----------



## esgey (7. Januar 2006)

Stimmt! 

Jetzt wo Du´s sagst!?!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. Januar 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (9. Januar 2006)

ICQ Auszug:
Da war eine etwas zu blind..... 
!!!WICHTIG:TIFFI gleich TIttttenfucck! und ich will damit niemanden verletzten war einfach n dummes gespräch zwischen 2 nicht ganz zurechnungsfähigen! !!!

Bunny (09:10 PM) : 
ei nur mal so ne frage...weil wir ja immer so darüber reden, was wir machen könnten wenn wir uns treffen, sprich du bei mir pennst, und eben das was wir sonst so gelabert hatten in dem zusammenhang...ist das von deiner seite aus nur hintergudnloses geflirte, oder gibts es da irgendeinen hintergedanken bei dir...
Trialsrider (09:11 PM) : 
nur hintergrundloses geflirte und die hoffnung auf nen TIFFI! 
Bunny (09:11 PM) : 
TIFFI??????
Bunny (09:11 PM) : 
achso ja
Trialsrider (09:12 PM) : 
ja weisst was ich meine gell!?
Bunny (09:12 PM) : 
ja das was du schon von anfang an gesagt hattest
Trialsrider (09:12 PM) : 
genau! :-D
Trialsrider (09:12 PM) : 
:-*
Bunny (09:17 PM) : 
also ich bin jezz mal ehrich zu dir, du weißt ja, dass ich eben so silvester rum, mit einem zusammen war...das is aber nur passiert, weil so traurig war, dass du nicht zu meinem geb geckommen bist...und er hat mich eben aufgefangen...ich hab mich da in was rein gesteigert undmir einfach vorgestellt das du es wärst, ich komm einfach mit der situation nicht wirklich klar...weil ich dich wirklich ******* doll lieb hab, wie du ja auch sicherlich schon gemerkt hast...ich aber jezz genau weiß, dass du nur aus langer weile mit mir so nebenbei flirtest, und ich weiß nich wie ich damit klar kommen soll...
Trialsrider (09:19 PM) : 
oha
Trialsrider (09:19 PM) : 
ööhhm! ja können wa denn trotzdem bumsen?
Bunny (09:20 PM) : 
ja komm sei doch mal wirklich ehrlich, weil ich komm wirklich nich klar, und ich will lieber mit dir drüber reden...als wenn ich mit irgendeinem laber, der dich nich kennt und so...!
Trialsrider (09:21 PM) : 
hm ja was soll ich jetzt sagen?
Bunny (09:21 PM) : 
sag einfach mal genau das was du denkst und fühlst, denn ich werd nich aus dir schlau!
Trialsrider (09:22 PM) : 
ne kannste auch net schlau draus werden! werd ich ja selber net1
Trialsrider (09:22 PM) : 
was willst du hören?
Bunny (09:23 PM) : 
ob du wirklich was ernstes mit mir anfangen würdest, oder wenn es sich ergibt nur mit mir rum machen würdest?
Trialsrider (09:23 PM) : 
letzteres! 
Trialsrider (09:23 PM) : 
mensch kleine wir haben uns erst 2 mal gesehen!
Bunny (09:24 PM) : 
ja und? wir labern viel...was ich dafür, für das was ich fühle, ich wollt einfach mal nur mit dir drüber reden
Bunny (09:24 PM) : 
jezz is geklärt und ok
Bunny 09:24 PM) : 
danke
Bunny (09:25 PM) : 
ja ka kan ja nichts dafür dass ich so bin, du musst doch schon gemerkt haben, dass ich ein sehr gefühlsreicher mensch bin
Trialsrider (09:26 PM) : 
ja zu reich! gib mal was ab!.....
Bunny (09:26 PM) : 
jezz mach keinen witz draus, darüber kann ich echt gerade nich lachen
Trialsrider (09:26 PM) : 
ich aber! 
Trialsrider (09:26 PM) : 
ne
Trialsrider (09:27 PM) : 
also ich hätt dich in windhagen auch beinah geküsst!
Bunny (09:28 PM) : 
ja wenn du das getan hättest, was wäre dann danach gewesen? so nächster tag und so...
Trialsrider (09:28 PM) : 
ja in der nacht erstmal bumsen dann weiter gucken!
Bunny (09:30 PM) : 
ja ich red ja auch gerade nich von der nacht...sondern von dem danach, dann wär ich sicher nur irgend so eine gewesen, die du geküst oder flachgelegt hättest
Bunny (09:30 PM) : 
oder?
Trialsrider (09:31 PM) : 
Ja geil ne??
Bunny (09:31 PM) : 
ja haha, ich lache schon
Trialsrider (09:32 PM) : 
hmmm.....
Trialsrider (09:32 PM) : 
gut


----------



## ugly uwe (10. Januar 2006)

du gefühlskaltes schwein


----------



## KAMIkazerider (10. Januar 2006)

erinnert mich nen bissl an:


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. Januar 2006)

@trialsrider

wie alt ist die kleine??? 12?!?

du KinderFic..r rofl


----------



## trialsrider (10. Januar 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> @trialsrider
> 
> wie alt ist die kleine??? 12?!?
> 
> du KinderFic..r rofl



Jap 12! aber keine Angst sieht jünger aus!  

Ne die is 16 aber ****** tu ich se erstmal net!
Und für nen besagten Tiffi werd ich wohl den 
Brustkorb eintreten müssen!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. Januar 2006)

vorsichtig mit minderjährigen...da kann glotz nen Lied von singen


----------



## trialsrider (10. Januar 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> vorsichtig mit minderjährigen...da kann glotz nen Lied von singen



Ab 16 darf doch gebohrt werden oder?  
Dann soll der liebe Glotz mal singen!


----------



## hannesra (10. Januar 2006)

war das nich ab 14???


----------



## Schevron (10. Januar 2006)

kommt drauf an wie alt der Bohrer is


----------



## kochikoch (10. Januar 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> war das nich ab 14???



nee mit 14 hat der staatsanwalt noch den finder drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (11. Januar 2006)

Ab 14 ist Geschlechtsverkehr legal in Dt.  

Wenn der "Bohrer" volljährig ist, muss er sich, rein rechtlich gesehn, ne Erlaubnis der Eltern holen.  

Du gehst also zu Mami und Papi und fragst sie, ob sie es Dir erlauben, mit ihrer Tochter nen Tiffi zu veranstalten. Dann ist alles in Ordnung.  

Wie das mit dem "Brustkorb-eintreten" rechtlich so geregelt ist kann ich Dir leider net sagen. Aber ich vermute mal, dass der Gesetzgeber bisher versäumt hat das zu legalisieren.  

Und dann heulen die immer über den Bevölkerungsrückgang in Dt.


----------



## !Monty! (11. Januar 2006)

http://www.isnichwahr.com/redirect6530.html
Echter Gangster part 2


----------



## glotz (11. Januar 2006)

> Dann soll der liebe Glotz mal singen!



ach so schlimm war das gar nicht iss ne lange geschichte!!! würde zu lange dauern alles zu erzählen!!
das ergebniss war auf jeden fall das ich eine anzeige wegen sexuellem missbrauch von kindern zugeschickt bekommen habe!!
das verfahren iss aber eingestellt worden!!alles nur weil der vater von dem einem mädchen ein wenig überreagiert hat!!!( es waren sechs auf einmal!!)
Fazit: unter14 finger ganz weg!!! bis 16 vorsicht!! dannach rann an die saftigen dinger die wollns doch !!
mfg teo


----------



## TheBASStian (11. Januar 2006)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> alles nur weil der vater von dem einem mädchen ein wenig überreagiert hat!!!( es waren sechs auf einmal!!)



na du bist mir ja n ganz wilder!


----------



## glotz (11. Januar 2006)

ja damals!!!
da war ich 17(iss ja schon 8 jahre her!!)
hätte mir trotzdem fast meinen ganzen beruflichen werdegang versaut!! wenn die anzeige durchgekommen wäre!!
also jungs gebt acht denn ihr wisst nie wie deren eltern reagieren!!


----------



## sensiminded (11. Januar 2006)

!Monty! schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.isnichwahr.com/redirect6530.html
> Echter Gangster part 2



sowas kann man doch nicht auf die öffentlichkeit loslassen...
wenn ich den sehe ballt sich irgendwie ganz automatisch meine faust...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. Januar 2006)

http://www.maxxx-videos.de/videos_d_83_40.html

echte Gangstar


----------



## TheBASStian (11. Januar 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> sowas kann man doch nicht auf die öffentlichkeit loslassen...
> wenn ich den sehe ballt sich irgendwie ganz automatisch meine faust...



Wie jetzt...  der ist ja wohl voll super...
Echt lustig, seine Verarsche...


----------



## sensiminded (11. Januar 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.maxxx-videos.de/videos_d_83_40.html
> 
> echte Gangstar



die habens web cam richtig gegeben, die muckt nicht mehr auf... zu dumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (11. Januar 2006)

Ja und weils so schön is gibts jetzt auch noch nen 3.ten teil  

http://www.hodenmumps.net/index.php/2006/01/06/der_gangster_ist_tot_es_lebe_der_metaler

Der Rooooocker


----------



## MajorScar (11. Januar 2006)

7 Zwerge gibs scho als CD zu kaufen?


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (12. Januar 2006)

man, man, man...       kljb = katholische landjugendbewegung!!!


----------



## Monty98 (12. Januar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ICQ Auszug:
> 
> Bunny (09:30 PM) :
> ja ich red ja auch gerade nich von der nacht...sondern von dem danach, dann wär ich sicher nur irgend so eine gewesen, die du geküst oder flachgelegt hättest
> ...



ab dem zeitpunkt konnt ich mir den lachkrampf nicht verkneifen


----------



## jockie (13. Januar 2006)

http://maxxx-videos.de/videos_d_83_40.html

...drei Haare am Sack, aber'n Kamm in der Tasche


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (14. Januar 2006)

sehr tight, die gute!!!
http://www.nearlygood.com/video/stronggirl.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (14. Januar 2006)

http://www.4q.cc/chuck/index.php?topthirty


----------



## jockie (16. Januar 2006)

http://www.eblogx.de/index.php?action=video&clip=media/videos/gangster_ichliebedich.wmv


----------



## esgey (16. Januar 2006)

Chuck Norris can touch MC Hammer.

Der war echt der Brüller!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. Januar 2006)

na das hat sich doch mal gelohnt...


----------



## trail-kob (17. Januar 2006)

hihi soetwas habe ich auch schonmal anders erlebt. allerdings nicht im hafen, was noch spektakulärer aussieht, hihi

bei mir warens zwei abschlepper am berghang, die einen camper ausm dreck ziehen mussten... ich saß im letzten stärksten schlepper als kleine knirbs und hab mich gefreut. (schlepper = so ähnliches aussehen wie riesen traktoren, werden auch auf bauernhöfen verwendet)


----------



## florianwagner (17. Januar 2006)

hallo?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schrauben-und-Pl...029140652QQcategoryZ45822QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trialsrider (17. Januar 2006)

Ein  Bauer bricht sich beim Holzhacken den Kiefer. So fährt er in
Begleitung seiner Frau mit dem Zug in die Stadt zum Arzt.
Während der  Fahrt - es sind alle Sitzplätze besetzt - lehnt sich
seine Frau gegen die  Tür. Diese öffnet sich und die Frau fällt aus
dem Zug. Der Bauer steht  teilnahmslos dabei. Da ruft ein erboster
Fahrgast: "Hey, sie! Ihre Frau fiel soeben aus dem Zug und sie zeigen
überhaupt keine Reaktion!". Da antwortet  der Bauer mit leicht
geöffnetem Mund: "Entschuldigung, aber ich kann nicht lachen, ich
habe mir den Kiefer gebrochen."


----------



## Scr4t (17. Januar 2006)

Ferrari + Blondine  http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?fileid=6DA06D30-3695-48D6-884B-CBE2DE4E8F1B

Partygirls....  
http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?fileid=9D92E629-BCE2-4316-A867-EE73136ED1EB&kw=83&p=3


----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. Januar 2006)

Mahlzeit!!

http://media.skoopy.com/vids/vid_00968.wmv


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (18. Januar 2006)

...ebenso mahlzeit! 
http://www.metzelkueche.de/~sascha/fun/Brille.mpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (19. Januar 2006)

http://www.unf-unf.de/show819.html

sooooo geil.
hab ich ausn ibc-off topic forum



aah...herrlich


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. Januar 2006)

und wieder ein teil von dem kaputten jungen...

http://www.sinn-frei.com/show_1008.htm

"halt' deine fresse,
wenn du nichts zu melden hast!!" *sing*

Jan


----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. Januar 2006)

Rowan Atkinson (Mr. Been) spielt einen Professor.

http://dl4.dumpalink.com/media/2uZDDTSwMznX/Pjg9LQJfff1C.wmv

Geil, wie man so ernst bleiben kann


----------



## trialsrider (25. Januar 2006)

http://www.boluna-elmar.de/Austausch/SuperMario.swf

boar jungens ich kann net mehr!!!!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Januar 2006)




----------



## esgey (26. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trailbike-Monty-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mal hauen gehen! Fehlen nur noch 2 Pegs auf der Hinterachse und fertig ist das Türkentaxi!


----------



## hannesra (26. Januar 2006)

Kompetenz Fragezeichen???


> Trailbike Monty!!! X-Air 216 Dirt, Street, Freeride, DH


lol


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Januar 2006)

also das geilste ist doch das schutzblech !!!!!


----------



## hannesra (26. Januar 2006)

ich stell mir grad vor:
mit der GOILEN Übersetzung nen Trail runterheizen, mit starrgabel nen ordentlichen Drop hinlegen und sich anschließend, da man so weit vorne "auf" dem Lenker liegt, sich die Gelenke stauchen.
Aber mal im Ernst: wird man mit so ner übersetzung jemals so schnell, dasss der dreck hochspritzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (26. Januar 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal im Ernst: wird man mit so ner übersetzung jemals so schnell, dasss der dreck hochspritzt?



Das nicht, aber die Schei55e in seinem Hirn könnte, beim dem Versuch schnell genug zu werden, überschwappen!


----------



## trialsrider (26. Januar 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Das nicht, aber die Schei55e in seinem Hirn könnte, beim dem Versuch schnell genug zu werden, überschwappen!




     
da hättest du nur noch smiley's machen müssen wie
  den hier. Damit es keiner für nen angriff hält!


----------



## trail-kob (27. Januar 2006)

wie das war kein ANGRIFF ? jetz bin ich aber platt...


----------



## esgey (27. Januar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> da hättest du nur noch smiley's machen müssen wie
> den hier. Damit es keiner für nen angriff hält!



Na ja, ich dachte, dass es klar wäre, dass damit der "Geistige Tiefflieger"mit dem Schutzblech gemeint war. Und den wollte ich ja angreifen!


----------



## jockie (27. Januar 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich dachte, dass es klar wäre, dass damit der "Geistige Tiefflieger"mit dem Schutzblech gemeint war. Und den wollte ich ja angreifen!


Meinst du den tollen Erfinder, der das Vorderrad _radiär_ eingespeicht hat? *g*


----------



## trialsrider (27. Januar 2006)

http://scriptload.net/game?id=29562


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (27. Januar 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du den tollen Erfinder, der das Vorderrad _radiär_ eingespeicht hat? *g*



Nein! Ich meine den Ultra-Biker, der mit dieser Stahlschleuder Freeride,Dual und DH fährt.


----------



## Mower (27. Januar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> http://scriptload.net/game?id=29562




idiot


----------



## jockie (27. Januar 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Nein! Ich meine den Ultra-Biker, der mit dieser Stahlschleuder Freeride,Dual und DH fährt.


Jo, wir meinen denselben Vollblutprofi


----------



## trialsrider (28. Januar 2006)

Mower schrieb:
			
		

> idiot



 Genau das!  
 Habe mich für die allgemeinheit geopfert!
Und jetzt verteilt mal alle meinen Link damit
ich die Weltherrschafft an mich reißen kann!


----------



## trialsrider (28. Januar 2006)

http://scriptload.net/game?id=29562

hier nochmal mein lInk!
verteilt den einfach an ALLE! und wenn
ich dann erster bin schmeiss ich ne
Runde fürs FORUM!  LOS JETZT!
 


(argh ich fass es nicht das ich das tue!    )


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (28. Januar 2006)

der rekord liegt zwar bei 11,13 sec, aber das ist auch nicht schlecht: http://members.chello.nl/r.vanbruchem/Ron_13.57.avi


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (28. Januar 2006)

oh man, und hier kommt was richtig übles: http://www.youtube.com/w/Sch%FClerin-Wahl-2005-Germany-Oo?v=Yp8_z6BN1Ng&search=Wahl-2005-Germany


----------



## Echo 06 (29. Januar 2006)

o m f g


----------



## !Monty! (29. Januar 2006)

http://www.flurl.com/featured/Nice_race_19521.html
aua  

http://www.flurl.com/featured/Fall_Compilation_755.html


----------



## trialco (29. Januar 2006)

Na, zuckts ?  

http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/electric_fence_mishap_44695.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Monty! (29. Januar 2006)

http://www.flurl.com/featured/Rally_Car_Crash_642.html
glück gehabt


----------



## trialsrider (30. Januar 2006)

Hier mal wieder einer der Berühmten ICQ Verläufe von mir! Und nem Streeter
Beni! 

SirBAM (01:37 PM) : 
ich will mich der Bruderschaft der IL
SirBAM (01:37 PM) : 
ILUMINATI anschließen bist du dabei??
SirBAM (01:38 PM) : 
sind leute die extrem gegen die Kirche sind! und die gibts halt wirklich und Gründer war Galileo Galile
Ben (01:38 PM) : 
geht klar
SirBAM (01:38 PM) : 
:-D
SirBAM (01:39 PM) : 
boar geil ich geh jetzt Knusperente essen! mit Semmelknödeln! 
Ben (01:39 PM) : 
ja wir schütten nachts wasser auf die eingangstreppen der kirche in honnef damit die leute morgens ausrutschen
SirBAM (01:39 PM) : 
:-SD
SirBAM (01:39 PM) : 
:-D
SirBAM (01:39 PM) : 
machen wa
:-DEssen!. 
Ben (01:40 PM) : 
oder kleber auf den türgriff
Ben (01:40 PM) : 
heheh
SirBAM (01:40 PM) : 
oder wir schicken den michel der tötet leise für uns
Ben (01:40 PM) : 
oder spüli ins weihwasser
Ben (01:40 PM) : 
in den kelch bei der großen messe
Ben (01:40 PM) : 
:-D
Ben (01:41 PM) : 
es gibt so lustige sachen
Ben (01:41 PM) : 
geh du ruhig essen
Ben (01:41 PM) : 
ich leg heimlich pornobildchen in die gesangsbücher
Ben (01:42 PM) : 
oder reissbrettnägel auf die kniebänke
Ben (01:42 PM) : 
 ich muß weinen vor lachen


Trialsrider (02:43 PM) : 
Trialsrider (02:24 PM) : 
deine Sabotageakte sind gut....aufjedenfall....aber ich will noch gemeinere....aber das mit dem Spüli ist schonmal gut
Ben (02:25 PM) : 
iuch stell mir nur vor wie der pfarrer den ganzen scheiß wieder in den becher spuckt bei der heiligen messe
Ben (02:25 PM) : 
wir ersezen die hostien durch kleine betonplättchen
Ben (02:26 PM) : 
oder colakracher
Trialsrider (02:26 PM) : 
:-D
Trialsrider (02:26 PM) : 
und wir tuen ins weihwasser statt dem Wasser ne dip sauce
Ben (02:27 PM) : 
oder wir sägen die kanzel wo der immer hochsteigt an. so das wenn er von da oben predigen will voll durch die kanzel kracht
Ben (02:28 PM) : 
wie wärs mit lsd im weihrauch. oder brechmittel im wasser
Trialsrider (02:28 PM) : 



Trialsrider (02:43 PM) : 
Trialsrider (02:32 PM) : 
wir verlangen vor der Kirche eintritt
Trialsrider (02:33 PM) : 
und beim rausgehen auch! 
Ben (02:33 PM) : 
und die angestellten müssen schutzgeld zahlen und wir sagen wir beschützen die dagür vor den dreckigen protestanden
Trialsrider (02:34 PM) : 
Und wir kleben dem Pfarrer nen "Kick Me" Zettel aufn Rücken! 
Trialsrider (02:34 PM) : 
und hängen das Kreuz falschrum
Ben (02:34 PM) : 
wir sabotieren alle seine reißverschlüsse so das die immer offen bleiben
Trialsrider (02:35 PM) : 
sekundenkleber ind duschgel.
Ben (02:36 PM) : 
ja oder wir drehen nachts alle bänke in die andere richtung
Trialsrider (02:36 PM) : 
:-D
Trialsrider (02:36 PM) : 
wir streichen die Kirche nachts schnell Pink! 
Trialsrider (02:36 PM) : 
und zwar ALLES!


Für weiter fiese Streiche sind wir gerne zu haben! also wenn euch welche einfallen hier posten!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Januar 2006)

das ist gotteslästerung ihr undackbaren heiden.......lasset schmoren ihre seelen auf dem schéiterhaufen, bevor sie verführen unsre kinder mit dem teufel persönlich....


----------



## trail-kob (30. Januar 2006)

schade das sich wieder keiner traut solche streiche in die tat umzusetzen...


----------



## trialsrider (30. Januar 2006)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> schade das sich wieder keiner traut solche streiche in die tat umzusetzen...



wer sagt das?  
Wir sammeln gerade anhänger...und dann mal schaun
in einer durchzechten Nacht!


----------



## Lanoss (30. Januar 2006)

ICH bin dabei. Ich weiß auch wie wir nachts in die Kirche kommen, schließlich hab ich schon auf dem Altar gevögelt.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (30. Januar 2006)




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (30. Januar 2006)

zur krönung des ganzen, klauen wir die kollekte, machen ne richtig dicke sauf- und nuttenparty und huldigen satan


----------



## trialsrider (30. Januar 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> zur krönung des ganzen, klauen wir die kollekte, machen ne richtig dicke sauf- und nuttenparty und huldigen satan



 ich finds ja gut wenn ihr auch ideen mit einfließen lasst aber sowas is doch ne nummer zu groß! Wir Illuminati huldigen nicht Satan...und sachen die in Körperverletzung enden lehnen wir eigentlich auch ab! 

Aber bitte mehr ideen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (30. Januar 2006)

ach ja richtig, dann eben nicht satan, sodern adam weishaupt


----------



## !Monty! (30. Januar 2006)

http://www.flurl.com/featured/Pissed_Off_Video_Gamer_358.html
bisschen krank der gute


----------



## elhefe (31. Januar 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> ICH bin dabei. Ich weiß auch wie wir nachts in die Kirche kommen, schließlich hab ich schon auf dem Altar gevögelt.




Was denn, hat Dich der Pfarrer gev...? Das gibt wohl nen Kirchenskandal. Damit musst Du an die Öffentlichkeit. Lass Dir das nicht gefallen!!!


----------



## trialsrider (31. Januar 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn, hat Dich der Pfarrer gev...? Das gibt wohl nen Kirchenskandal. Damit musst Du an die Öffentlichkeit. Lass Dir das nicht gefallen!!!



 Hey lass ihn in Ruhe! Er hatte ne schlimme Kindheit und erinnert sich ungern daran, aber er war jung und brauchte das Geld.


----------



## Lanoss (31. Januar 2006)

Sag bloß du warst nicht bei den Meßdienern


----------



## trialsrider (1. Februar 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Sag bloß du warst nicht bei den Meßdienern



Gott muss nicht in der Kirch dienen!  (sollte man eigentlich wissen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannesra (1. Februar 2006)

ich hab nichts gegen gott. nur sein fanclub nervt


----------



## Hupert (1. Februar 2006)

Apropos Gott und göttlich... schaut euch das mal an und sagt mir ob sowas überhaupt ohne Special Effects geht...

http://media.putfile.com/ryan37


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Februar 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nichts gegen gott. nur sein fanclub nervt


genau deine Meinung.....gott is top, nur das drumrum stört halt......
aba wer brauhct schon die kirche um an gott zu glauben ich nicht....

aba bei der nutten und saufparty bin ich am start.....


----------



## trialsrider (2. Februar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Gott und göttlich... schaut euch das mal an und sagt mir ob sowas überhaupt ohne Special Effects geht...
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/ryan37



 Wie ob das geht?? du meinst das soll gefaked sein?
Ne ises nicht...die schienen aktion ist geil aber von einer Schiene zur
andern schaff ich selber auch...da brauch man kein Gott für sein...was den
180° angeht....tja das is halt ryan leech (ach der manual is auch krank)

Und wegen der Kirchen aktion....ja MAx welche Kirche nehmen wa denn
für unsere Party?? wie wäres mim Kölner Dom der is schön Zentral und
groß...nur das Pink streichen wird dann dauern!


----------



## Trial infected (2. Februar 2006)

http://www.netzeitung.de/img/0003/184503.jpg
ganz schön bös aba irgendwie hat es was!


----------



## Mower (2. Februar 2006)

Trial infected schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.netzeitung.de/img/0003/184503.jpg
> ganz schön bös aba irgendwie hat es was!




antiwerbung pur. die gasgesellschaft wird sich auch freuen


----------



## V!RUS (2. Februar 2006)

Trial infected schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.netzeitung.de/img/0003/184503.jpg
> ganz schön bös aba irgendwie hat es was!



Denkt da eigentlich irgendwer mit??  
Das ist ja krank.


----------



## funky^jAY (2. Februar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Gott und göttlich... schaut euch das mal an und sagt mir ob sowas überhaupt ohne Special Effects geht...
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/ryan37



mansen...son gleichgewichtsgefühl will ich auch ma haben


----------



## Hupert (3. Februar 2006)

DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND!!!    


http://media.putfile.com/Du_bist_Deutschland


----------



## hannesra (3. Februar 2006)

das hat doch n bart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (4. Februar 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> das hat doch n bart



jaaa maaan und 2 Krücken und nen Rollstuhl und gebiss und so...


----------



## hannesra (4. Februar 2006)

du hasts erfasst


----------



## trialsrider (4. Februar 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> du hasts erfasst



das heisst "nagel aufn Kopp..."


----------



## Pankowtrialer (8. Februar 2006)

hier ma wieda wat geiles
hab mich einfach zu oft selber am wochenende dabei erwischt   ! hihi
ma sehn wer den kennt?
http://fun.drno.de/flash/HomeRun.swf


----------



## Mower (8. Februar 2006)

57 meter  

der link geht aber so wie er is nicht


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. Februar 2006)

67 meter!


----------



## tommytrialer (9. Februar 2006)

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/playVideo.asp?id=1337


----------



## Goettinger (9. Februar 2006)

aua aua.....
na der gute mann hätte vielleicht lieber trialen sollen...  

naja hoffe der hat ne gute pickel creme


----------



## Scr4t (9. Februar 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.nothingtoxic.com/playVideo.asp?id=1337



ach du schei$$e... ich sags ja, leichtbau ist nicht alles  

gut das er nen Helm aufhatte, bzw wieso "zieht" er den im flug aus ? Aerodynamik? -> fliegt weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannesra (9. Februar 2006)

warum hats den überhaupt zerlegt? wollte derspringen, oder is ihm einfach so das bike gebrochen?


----------



## Trial infected (9. Februar 2006)

ich hab bei dem spiel gebalte und wahrhaftige 71 meter geschafft nachdem ich mindestens 10mal bei 65 verkackt hab!!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Februar 2006)

jaa man! 77 meter beim 3 versuch!!  zu geil das game...

Jan


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. Februar 2006)

76


----------



## Scr4t (9. Februar 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> warum hats den überhaupt zerlegt? wollte derspringen, oder is ihm einfach so das bike gebrochen?



vllt ist er über nen steinchen gafahren?! bei dem speed reicht wohl die kleinste fehlkonstruktion am rahmen


----------



## trialco (10. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute, versucht euch mal dadran, wenn jemand über 20 sek. schafft, will ich screenshot  https://freemailng1401.web.de/onlin...BCGnTMK0KkGbJaZ3oKrWCL3dUrwzCtOzFHDFEuecL8%3D

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (10. Februar 2006)

24.505


----------



## trialco (10. Februar 2006)

Das wird echt unschaffbar schnell  
Mein Rekord (bis jetzt  ) :


----------



## schmitti (10. Februar 2006)

da geht noch was!


----------



## !Monty! (10. Februar 2006)

@zoo-trialer
wie heißtn das lied in den geposteten vid von dir diese bush.wmv???


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. Februar 2006)

!Monty! schrieb:
			
		

> @zoo-trialer
> wie heißtn das lied in den geposteten vid von dir diese bush.wmv???



das ist System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B.

Jan


----------



## jockie (10. Februar 2006)

http://www.totallycrap.com/media/tunnelaccident/


----------



## ugly uwe (11. Februar 2006)

Der Humor bleibt in diesem Fall fraglich


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. Februar 2006)

ich hör da nur , seh aber nix... dabei ist mein rechner schon fitt für 2k !


----------



## hannesra (11. Februar 2006)

haha!! witzig!!


----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2006)

möchte gern mal wissen woher die mich kennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (11. Februar 2006)

bei dem flugpiloten test hab ich 154 sekunden geschafft.

kann aber immernoch nicht mehr als 6 â¬ pal tippen und mein sidehop ist erbÃ¤rmlich. *schÃ¤m*


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (11. Februar 2006)

tja, da kann man nur auf wärmere zeiten warten...

...wasserrohrbruch bei -25 grad


----------



## jockie (11. Februar 2006)




----------



## Pankowtrialer (14. Februar 2006)

hi männers,

http://www.uniquepeek.com/fusion_pages/index.php?page_id=273

den kenn ick zwar nich aber mir gings "fast" genauso


----------



## trialsrider (14. Februar 2006)

Ja super geile Sache der Junge! ich hatte gestern bauchschmerzen vorallem das Video ist ja erst 5Tage oder so alt! der arme hat bestimmt immer noch nen Herzinfarkt + Trauma. Der setzt sich sein leben lang nicht mehr anen PC!


----------



## sensiminded (15. Februar 2006)

Pankowtrialer schrieb:
			
		

> hi männers,
> 
> http://www.uniquepeek.com/fusion_pages/index.php?page_id=273
> 
> den kenn ick zwar nich aber mir gings "fast" genauso



also der schon etwas ältere link mit dem suchbild und diesem darauf folgenden schocker hat meine lebenserwartung sicher auch um mindestens 15 Jahre verringert, aufgrund akuten schockzustand.


----------



## sensiminded (15. Februar 2006)

doppel moppel...


----------



## tinitram (17. Februar 2006)

der vollständigkeit halber:
http://www.winterrowd.com/snowman.swf


----------



## trialsrider (17. Februar 2006)

Trialsrider (06:50 PM) : 
 
Trialsrider (06:51 PM) : 
mir ist ein stück ganz zarte haselnuss schokolade auf meinen sitz gefallen....
Trialsrider (06:52 PM) : 
dann habe ich kurzerhand beschloss es zu ignorieren und mich draufzusetzen um zu gucken was passiert....
Ben (06:52 PM) : 
oh oh
Trialsrider (06:52 PM) : 
 mein ganzer Stuhl und meine schööööne Hose ist jetzt voll mit Schokolade und kleinen Haselnussstückchen! ..... 
Ben (06:52 PM) : 
und du bist seit zwei stunden nicht mehr aufgestanden
Ben (06:53 PM) : 
 
Trialsrider (06:53 PM) : 
 joar ne halbe stunde wars locker
Ben (06:53 PM) : 
passiert mir immer im auto von meiner mama
Trialsrider (06:53 PM) : 
 
Ben (06:54 PM) : 
so "ess" "ess" und dann: "huch was war das denn" hmm wird schon nicht ein großes stück schoki gewesen sein
Ben (06:54 PM) : 
aber das wars meistens doch
Ben (06:55 PM) : 
der angelo macht heute ne große honnef tour über fh party in der fh, fh party im mex und fh party in steinbach
Trialsrider (06:55 PM) : 
ja ich weiss der hat mich eben angerufen
Ben (06:56 PM) : 
 und?
Trialsrider (06:56 PM) : 
ja nach 2minuten haben wir wieder aufgelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (17. Februar 2006)

http://www.riggx.de/Frameset/Durchfallmann.htm

http://www.riggx.de/Frameset/Individual.htm

http://www.riggx.de/Frameset/Instruction.htm


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Februar 2006)

> http://www.riggx.de/Frameset/Instruction.htm


----------



## trialsrider (18. Februar 2006)

AAAAAAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  Ich kann net mehr!!!

              

http://www.starterupsteve.com/flash/html/counterstick.shtml


ach kleiner Tipp! auf das "P" von play klicken! dann gehts los!


----------



## V!RUS (19. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6603786407


----------



## trialsrider (19. Februar 2006)

Joar eigentlich ne coole EBAY Idee! Der wird ja jetzt so denk ich mal bisschen Kohle verdienen schon hart wie krass einige Leute Freunde nötig haben.

So hier der 2. Teil vom CS Fight ich find die Dinger einfach zu geil!


http://www.starterupsteve.com/flash/html/counterstick2.shtml


----------



## jockie (19. Februar 2006)

Apropos eBay: http://cgi.ebay.de/53-TOP-Spiele-30...ryZ33297QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (19. Februar 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6603786407



omfg! 

wenn man keine freunde hat kauft man sich halt welche


----------



## Mador (19. Februar 2006)

Ich hoffe es wurde noch nicht gepostet. Falls ja tut es mir leid.
Hier wieder ein Teil des Gangsters. http://www.cool-clip.de/connect_media.php?id=7

         MfG Seby


----------



## trialsrider (20. Februar 2006)

Ja so könnt ihr mich mal besser kennenlernen!

 

http://www.ewallpapers.de/you.php?name=Martin


----------



## !Monty! (20. Februar 2006)

http://funlinx.de/?redirect=1775&ads=witzig
na kennt ihr das dicke kind noch?


----------



## trialsrider (20. Februar 2006)

!Monty! schrieb:
			
		

> http://funlinx.de/?redirect=1775&ads=witzig
> na kennt ihr das dicke kind noch?



 klar kenn ich den noch! War ungefair eine Seite vorher
hier im KOCHIKOCH thread du depp!


----------



## ringo667 (20. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-TRIAL-Fahrrad-mit-20Zollhinten-16-vorne-Raedern_W0QQitemZ8764527000QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
wurde das schon gepostet??
ich schau hier selten rein


----------



## trialsrider (20. Februar 2006)

Anne (08:57 PM) : 
hei na mein süßer
Trialsrider (08:57 PM) : 
hey
Anne (08:57 PM) : 
wie gehts?
Trialsrider (08:57 PM) : 
gut und dir?
Anne (08:58 PM) : 
naja hab misst gebaut und darum nur so naja...
Trialsrider (08:58 PM) : 
wobei misst gebaut
Anne (08:59 PM) : 
hab heut beinahe mit einem geschlafen, aber der hat ne freundin und ich will garnichs von dem und und und,....fühl mich voll schlecht
Trialsrider (08:59 PM) : 
:-Dlol schlampe!
Anne (09:00 PM) : 
ehmm...danke...du knuddelst ja nicht mit mir!
Anne (09:00 PM) : 
:'(
Trialsrider (09:00 PM) : 
ne ****en tu ich dich!


----------



## elhefe (21. Februar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Anne (08:57 PM) :
> hei na mein süßer
> Trialsrider (08:57 PM) :
> hey
> ...






Die Ansagen sind ja immer sehr lustig, aber lässt Dich auch mal eine ran. Also so über´s knuddeln hinaus?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. Februar 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/w/der echte Gangster am PC?v=h_5EBsFQUQE&eurl

ich bin ein echter gangstar


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. Februar 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ansagen sind ja immer sehr lustig, aber lässt Dich auch mal eine ran. Also so über´s knuddeln hinaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (21. Februar 2006)




----------



## jem23 (21. Februar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so könnt ihr mich mal besser kennenlernen!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ewallpapers.de/you.php?name=Martin



Ironischerweiser ist Martin's verborgenes Talent ist Unsichtbarkeit

 die ist Unsichtbarkeit, soso, ganz was neues dein verborgenes talent, hochinteressant muss ich sagen..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. Februar 2006)

Martin verlor seine Jungfräulichkeit vor seinem Vater! 

...glaub das heißt nicht "vor"...sondern "durch"


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. Februar 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Martin verlor seine Jungfräulichkeit vor seinem Vater!
> 
> ...glaub das heißt nicht "vor"...sondern "durch"



 bööööööööööööse


----------



## jem23 (21. Februar 2006)

..vielleicht schluckt martin ja auch, ohne dabei zu essen


----------



## trialsrider (21. Februar 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Martin verlor seine Jungfräulichkeit vor seinem Vater!
> 
> ...glaub das heißt nicht "vor"...sondern "durch"



 GEIL!!!  

Na ja besser durch den Vater als garnicht die Jungfräulichkeit verlieren! (das eine mal mit deinem Hund nicht mitgezählt!) gell BSXL!   

@elhefe: Ja sie lassen mich ran! Zum Glück! und DIESE hätte es gerne aber ihr seht ja wie die drauf ist....  dafür geb ich mich net her...aber wer's nötig hat dem kann ich die icq nummer geben! willste haben elhefe?


----------



## trialsrider (21. Februar 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/w/der echte Gangster am PC?v=h_5EBsFQUQE&eurl
> 
> ich bin ein echter gangstar



 LOL! Kannste lesen bsxl ?? Du bist der 3. der diesen Gangsta Scheiss postet! Und beim 2. hab ich schon drauf hingewiesen! Oder tippt dein Hund für dich?
  (keine Angst aaaaaaaaalles nur spaß!)


----------



## Stoken (21. Februar 2006)

jo stimmt, aber ein kleiner 14 jähriger spinner is es trotzdem


----------



## jockie (21. Februar 2006)

Hier, ich hab' mal'n Video von meinem neuen Monitor gemacht *schwafel*:
http://www.youtube.com/w/Crazy-Multi-Input-Touch-Screen?v=zp-y3ZNaCqs&feature=Views&page=1&t=t&f=b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (23. Februar 2006)

mal was lustiges ausm Englischen Forum:

Typische Trial Sprüche(englisch...  )



> " i could do that if i just hopped higher"
> "Nice but do it again with more smooth added"
> "That was good, just do better next time"
> *"one last try"*
> ...


----------



## V!RUS (23. Februar 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> mal was lustiges ausm Englischen Forum:
> 
> Typische Trial Sprüche(englisch...  )



  Typisch die Engländer, wie geil.


----------



## elhefe (24. Februar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> @elhefe: Ja sie lassen mich ran! Zum Glück! und DIESE hätte es gerne aber ihr seht ja wie die drauf ist....  dafür geb ich mich net her...aber wer's nötig hat dem kann ich die icq nummer geben! willste haben elhefe?




Shit. Hab kein ICQ.


----------



## trialsrider (24. Februar 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Shit. Hab kein ICQ.



 Kein Ding für Trialer rück ich 
auch die Handy Nummer raus....
Ich poste die hier echt bald mal
ins Forum!


----------



## Schevron (24. Februar 2006)

was ich auch als spruch aufm shirt ganz gut fand aus dem einen video:
Relax I'm a professional


----------



## Scr4t (25. Februar 2006)

Kleines update der "englischen slogans"



> The bike is meant to have no seat'
> 'I can do that, i just dont want to'
> 'For some reason my 20"er doesnt impress the girls'
> 'The big boys like 26" better then my 20"er'
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. Februar 2006)

I can do that, i just dont want to

muhaha der is gut! :-D


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (26. Februar 2006)

Für einen Werbespot werden 3 Katzen eingeladen, um eine neue Sorte Brekkies zu testen.  
 Die erste Katze ist die eines Architekten, die zweite die eines Chemikers und die dritte die eines Designers. Alle drei sitzen vor ihren Futternäpfen voller Brekkies.  

 Die Katze des Architekten nimmt die Brekkies, baut damit 4 Wände, zieht einen Boden ein, setzt ein Dach drauf und umzäunt es mit den restlichen Brekkies. Als sie fertig ist, bewundert sie ihr Machwerk und frißt es auf.  

 Die Katze des Chemikers nimmt die Brekkies, zerkleinert sie, gibt sie in einen Glaskolben, fügt etwas Milch hinzu und löst das Ganze unter ständigem Rühren auf. Als sie fertig ist, bemustert sie die Lösung und trinkt sie aus.  

 Die Katze des Designers nimmt die Brekkies, pulverisiert sie, nimmt einen Strohhalm, zieht sich den Stoff durch die Nase, vögelt die anderen beiden Katzen und schreit: "ICH KANN SO NICHT ARBEITEN!"


----------



## Schevron (26. Februar 2006)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß: 

Treffen sich drei Tiere:
Sagt der Wolf: wenn ich heule dann zittert der ganze wald
Sagt der Löwe: wenn ich brülle zittert die ganze savanne
Sagt das Hünchen: wenn ich Huste zittert die ganze Welt!


----------



## sensiminded (26. Februar 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Aus gegebenem Anlaß:
> 
> Treffen sich drei Tiere:
> Sagt der Wolf: wenn ich heule dann zittert der ganze wald
> ...


----------



## BraVe´ (27. Februar 2006)

Die beste Mountainbikerin !
Fetten Respekt,die Alte hat was drauf!

http://www.witze-welt.de/videos/showvideo.php?id=48


----------



## hannesra (27. Februar 2006)

lol von wann is n des video?


----------



## BraVe´ (27. Februar 2006)

Hehe,keine Ahnung, mein Bruder hat mir nur mal so den Link gegeben  fand´s ganz lustig


----------



## hannesra (27. Februar 2006)

lol, und das is die beste in dtld... O GOTT!!!!
aber schaut euch mal die Gabel an, und die Farbe von dem Bike, meiner Meinung nach is dat teil vor sechs jahren oder so aufgenomm worden..


----------



## Scr4t (27. Februar 2006)

http://www.toey.de/link/7744.htm
http://www.ezprezzo.com/crazypics/freaky_bikes.html


http://www.ugoto.com/videos/dogs-gone-wild.html
http://www.ugoto.com/videos/crazy-little-hampster.html
http://www.ugoto.com/videos/cat-massages-dog.html


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. Februar 2006)

...wie für uns gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (27. Februar 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie für uns gemacht



lol das ist mal geil, aber ich wette wenn man auf seiner spur bleibt, gibts auch wieder nur ärger...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (1. März 2006)

aus super aktuellem anlass!!!


----------



## trialsrider (4. März 2006)

http://www.sinn-frei.com/rocket-girl_2169.htm

ding da ding da ding da ding.-.....im a Supergirl!


----------



## Monty98 (4. März 2006)

und es würde mich kaum wundern wenn der song nächste woche in den charts ist...
aber ich glaub es wird eher ein remix werden.
"ich muss durch den Monsun denn: ding da ding da ding da ding im a Supergirl"


----------



## Scr4t (4. März 2006)

wenn das wetter mal wieder shice ist...

clicke di click


----------



## Lanoss (5. März 2006)

Mein neuer Wagen


----------



## trialco (5. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.sinn-frei.com/rocket-girl_2169.htm
> 
> ding da ding da ding da ding.-.....im a Supergirl!



Hör das jetzt seit 10 min. xD


----------



## jem23 (5. März 2006)

http://unf-unf.de/show.php?did=1082


----------



## Scr4t (6. März 2006)

zwei witze...



> in LKW-Fahrer nimmt eine Anhalterin mit. Unterwegs überkommt es beide und sie parken kurzer Hand am Straßenrand. Da es im Führerhaus zu eng ist und auch jeder reingucken kann treiben Sie es unter dem LKW. Plötzlich tippt ihm ein Polizist auf den Rücken: Was machen Sie denn da? Wir reparieren den Auspuff! sagt der Fahrer schlagfertig. Sie hätten lieber die Bremsen reparieren sollen, der Wagen steht nämlich 500 m weiter!






> Auf der Party fragt ein Gast eine Frau zu vorgerückter Stunde: Würden Sie für 10.000 Euro mit mir schlafen? Die Dame zögert nicht lange und stimmt zu. Würden Sie es auch für 50 Euro tun? fragt er nach. Erlauben Sie mal, denken Sie ich bin ein Flittchen? antwortet sie empört. Das haben wir ja bereits geklärt, erwidert der Mann, es geht doch jetzt nur noch um den Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (6. März 2006)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/2004701962229006/spice-girls/

talentiert...


----------



## Monty98 (6. März 2006)

http://www.angryalien.com/0704/alienbunnies.html


----------



## Monty98 (6. März 2006)

http://www.angryalien.com/1204/wonderful_lifebuns.asp


----------



## trialsrider (6. März 2006)

Hier eine wundervolle Unterhaltung mit jemandem den ich 
nicht in meiner ICQ liste habe...aber sehr fein das ganze:

bastian (06:02 PM) : 
hörmal du verdammtes ********* bist du eigentlich noch ganz normal im kopf?
Trialsrider (06:03 PM) : 
:-D
Trialsrider (06:03 PM) : 
:-D
Trialsrider (06:03 PM) : 
:-D
Trialsrider (06:03 PM) : 
:-D
bastian (06:03 PM) : 
ja lach du nur
bastian (06:03 PM) : 
guck dich ma an
bastian (06:03 PM) : 
du armer
Trialsrider (06:03 PM) : 
was willst du von mir? 
bastian (06:04 PM) : 
junge das weißt du ganz genau was laberst du fürne ******* über mich haste se noch alle?
Trialsrider (06:04 PM) : 
was genau meinst du?
Trialsrider (06:04 PM) : 
und wovon soll ich sie noch alle haben?
bastian (06:04 PM) : 
weißte noch was judith dir mal erzählt hat?
Trialsrider (06:04 PM) : 
ne was denn?
bastian (06:04 PM) : 
das werißt du ganz genau junge
Trialsrider (06:05 PM) : 
werißt ? meinst du weißt? 
bastian (06:05 PM) : 
wie heißt der mit nachnamen will ma wissen ob ers echt is
Datum und Uhrzeit: 03/06/2006 02:41 PM
Sie haben eine Nachricht empfangen von  Sunny
damian
bastian (06:05 PM) : 
so klingelts?
Trialsrider (06:06 PM) : 
hmm....nö kommt kein besuch 
Trialsrider (06:06 PM) : 

bastian (06:07 PM) : 
findste das nich was arm wie du dich hier verhältst?
bastian (06:07 PM) : 
naja kann man von einem der warscheinlich 2-3 mal sitzengeblieben wohl nicht mehr erwarten wa:-D
Trialsrider (06:08 PM) : 
ha mensch bist du lustig! *THUMBS UP*  ich mag lustige Menschen....weißt du was ich arm finde?? leute die obwohl sie ne Freundin haben anderen Mädels unters T-shirt gehen wollen! sowas ist arm...
bastian (06:08 PM) : 
:-Dsonst gehts oda
bastian (06:08 PM) : 
frag mal deine "freundin" sandra die hat das nnämlich mit der geklährt das das nicht gestimmt hat.....aber in eurer beziehung gibts wohl keine art der kommunikation
Trialsrider (06:09 PM) : 
:-D ach stimmt ja du denkst ja auch wir wären zusammen du vollidiot! 
Trialsrider (06:09 PM) : 
:-D
Trialsrider (06:09 PM) : 
:-D
Trialsrider (06:09 PM) : 
:-D
Trialsrider (06:09 PM) : 
:-D
Trialsrider (06:09 PM) : 
und die judith ist ja voll der typ für lügen geschichten+
bastian (06:10 PM) : 
ne deswegen hat mich das ja auch gewundert nur komisch das die judith meiner freundin letzte woche was anderes erzählt hat warum sollte sie das tun
Trialsrider (06:10 PM) : 
damit du und deine Freundin keinen Streit kriegen?
Trialsrider (06:11 PM) : 
denk mal nach....
Trialsrider (06:11 PM) : 
aber wird schwer für dich...lass es deinen taschenrechner machen
bastian (06:12 PM) : 
das werd ich mir wohl kaum von sonem dauersitzenbleiber wie dir auftischen lassen müssen
Trialsrider (06:12 PM) : 
na dann verpiss dich doch und halt die Fresse....
Trialsrider (06:12 PM) : 
wie heisst du nochmal mit nachnamen?
bastian (06:13 PM) : 
das kann dir egal sein ok?
Trialsrider (06:13 PM) : 
nein 
bastian (06:13 PM) : 
ok...was willste damit anfangen stehen eh nit im tele buch nur mal so
Trialsrider (06:14 PM) : 
das ist schön für dich....aber ich kenne leute die wissen wo du wohnst! aber keine Angst NOCH bin ich nicht so weit das ich dir was tun will! Vlt denkst du mal drüber nach WO ich bitte ******* gelabert habe? Habe ich gelogen oder Judith??
bastian (06:15 PM) : 
judith hat mir eben noch geschrieben das du lügst
bastian (06:15 PM) : 
ok dann sag mir mal wo ich wohne...
Trialsrider (06:15 PM) : 
was habe ich denn gelogen?
bastian (06:15 PM) : 
das ich ihr unters t-shirt gegangen bin
bastian (06:15 PM) : 
das wird sie dir nich erklären
bastian (06:15 PM) : 
ich find es einfach ******* das mich leute so runtermachen ok?
Trialsrider (06:16 PM) : 
ja und habe ich das erfunden oder judith? das mit dem t-shirt?
bastian (06:16 PM) : 
ja sie
bastian (06:16 PM) : 
sie hat umarmen wie unters t-shirt greifen gedeutet
bastian (06:16 PM) : 
wir haben das geklährt
Trialsrider (06:16 PM) : 
so und wo habe ich jetzt gelogen?
bastian (06:16 PM) : 
ist ja ok
bastian (06:16 PM) : 
ich war nur sauer ok?
Trialsrider (06:17 PM) : 
hab ich gemerkt! :-D 
Trialsrider (06:17 PM) : 
also das nächste mal erst denken dann den falschen anschreien!
bastian (06:17 PM) : 
fändst du sowas über dich geiö?=
Trialsrider (06:18 PM) : 
nö aber ich würde nicht den falschen dafür zur rechenschaft ziehen wollen!
bastian (06:18 PM) : 
jo est tut mir leid ok?
bastian (06:18 PM) : 
ich weiß ich kanns nich gut machen
bastian (06:19 PM) : 
nur bei sowas sry man
Trialsrider (06:20 PM) : 
bin nicht nachtragend! aber pass auf das sowas nicht nochmal passiert! bei mir legst du dich echt mit dem falschen an!  aber kein ding! 
bastian (06:20 PM) : 
ok:-(sry
Trialsrider (06:21 PM) : 
Jut! 
Trialsrider (06:21 PM) : 
also passt schon


----------



## Monty98 (6. März 2006)

herzzerreißend (komisch zu schreiben)


----------



## Aggressor (6. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eine wundervolle Unterhaltung mit jemandem den ich
> nicht in meiner ICQ liste habe...aber sehr fein das ganze:
> 
> bastian (06:02 PM) :
> ...




Was ist denn das fürn schei**.
wie alt seit ihr eigendlich, ist ja peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (6. März 2006)

Jetzt spiel hier ma nich den Aggressor.
wir waren doch alle mal 14.



...und lustig is es schon wenn der TRIALSRIDER mal unschuldig war.


----------



## trialsrider (6. März 2006)

Aggressor schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das fürn schei**.
> wie alt seit ihr eigendlich, ist ja peinlich.




 darum gehts doch du deppes....
wenns net lächerlich wäre hätt ichs ja net gepostet hier.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (7. März 2006)

wayne interessierts?        
.
.
.
.

.


.



.





.


----------



## jockie (7. März 2006)

Titanic-Ticker _Newsticker_ [07.03.2006]
*Sie leben!*
Die Simpsons gibt es wirklich!


----------



## jockie (7. März 2006)




----------



## jockie (7. März 2006)

Man beachte den letzten Satz...der erste Hund, der lesen kann.


----------



## trialsrider (8. März 2006)

http://www.isnichwahr.com/redirect8421.html 

http://www.spreeblick.com/2006/03/06/wo-bist-du-mein-sonnenlicht TOP!


----------



## GrauerPanther (8. März 2006)

Seit "Brokeback Mountain" geht bei Cowboys die Panik um:


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. März 2006)

Sachen gibts.....

http://media.skoopy.com/vids/vid_01068.wmv

  

Aua


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (8. März 2006)

ich sage nur drecksweiber!   ...was für eine üble story!                 http://www.aua-penis.de.vu/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (9. März 2006)

Das Wollte Ich Nicht Wissen!


----------



## trialsrider (9. März 2006)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect8392.html


----------



## Lanoss (9. März 2006)

Die Illuminaten waren wieder am Werk:




Schaut euch nochmal ganz genau das Simpsons-Video an.















Wie kommt Maggie auf die Couch


----------



## j-s-c (9. März 2006)

hier kinnas,

extra nur für euch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYak2F1hUYA&e


----------



## Lanoss (9. März 2006)

Wollt ihr mich heiraten?
Eye isch respäkthier eusch wenigstens.


----------



## jockie (9. März 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Die Illuminaten waren wieder am Werk:
> 
> 
> Schaut euch nochmal ganz genau das Simpsons-Video an.
> ...



...und seit wann herrscht bei den Simpsons Linksverkehr?


----------



## Spezialistz (9. März 2006)

haben die simpsons einen volvo? nein....
marge hat blaue haare.
der stab, dem homer am anfang ins genick fällt fehlt.
stimmt vieles nicht, geil ist das trotzdem.


----------



## tommytrialer (10. März 2006)

http://www.yourfileupload.com/photo/view.php?img=f8f266bf37904c7da5c8e7dd2dbec2c7


früh übt sich


----------



## Spezialistz (10. März 2006)

uhh ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bryson (10. März 2006)

und weils so schön war  

http://www.spreeblick.com/2006/03/08/sonnenlicht-reloaded/


----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. März 2006)

http://www.break.com/pictures/pic235734.html


  Turbo


----------



## Raimund-Aut (11. März 2006)

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=8114


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=8114




Ein Haufen neue Europaletten, geil


----------



## Spezialistz (11. März 2006)

die gelbe ameise ned vergessen....


----------



## Lanoss (12. März 2006)

Schicke Beine!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (12. März 2006)

Ich höre mit dem radeln auf, es gibt viel extremere Sachen die mehr Spaß machen:


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. März 2006)

lol

http://www.filecabi.net/video/common-porn-accident.html


----------



## EchoPure (12. März 2006)

Kennt ihr den noch?
http://www.hodenmumps.net/index.php/2006/01/06/p2231


----------



## V!RUS (12. März 2006)

EchoPure schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr den noch?
> http://www.hodenmumps.net/index.php/2006/01/06/p2231




Kann man in dem Video vielleicht nicht so gut erkennen, aber der hat schon einen Bart und Krückstock...


----------



## trialsrider (12. März 2006)

Also ich habe ja echt lange gezögert ...aber ich kann euch das einfach nicht vorenthalten!!!   

http://www.filecabi.net/video/church-of-fudge.html


werden wie in Kot und Urin wieder geboren? 


http://www.filecabi.net/video/jerking-roo.html

NEEE!!! darauf komm ich auch nicht klar!!!! lol!!!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. März 2006)

Meine wöchentliche Datensicherung.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe ja echt lange gezögert ...aber ich kann euch das einfach nicht vorenthalten!!!
> 
> http://www.filecabi.net/video/church-of-fudge.html
> 
> ...




ALTER is das Krank!!!!
*brechinsessen*:kotz:


----------



## Mower (13. März 2006)

das nächste mal wenn du lange zögern musst, versuch es für dich zu behalten 

is ja widerlich


----------



## speedy_j (13. März 2006)

@trialsrider

du bist krank junge!
sowas gehört weis gott nicht hier her. es gibt noch genügend, die noch keine 18 sind und darauf nicht klar kommen!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe ja echt lange gezögert ...aber ich kann euch das einfach nicht vorenthalten!!!
> 
> http://www.filecabi.net/video/church-of-fudge.html
> 
> ...




Vorsicht Leut! Das Vid is Schei$$e!!!!

Post das lieber im Observed Trials Forum unter Off Topic, Dort freun sie sich vielleicht. Gott sei dank hat der Windows Media Player eine Stoptaste!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (13. März 2006)

ja mensch klar ist das viedeo schei$$e....aber es geht ja auch mehr darum was sie da labern! aber ich sehe ein das es übertrieben ist! aber ihr müsst es ja auch nicht angucken! werde ab jetzt wieder schöne videos posteN! 

Aber was die dazu labern ist trotzdem lustiG!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ja mensch klar ist das viedeo schei$$e....aber es geht ja auch mehr darum was sie da labern! aber ich sehe ein das es übertrieben ist! aber ihr müsst es ja auch nicht angucken! werde ab jetzt wieder schöne videos posteN!
> 
> Aber was die dazu labern ist trotzdem lustiG!




Du kannst ja einen Audiomitschnitt von dem machen, was die da labern und dann nur dazuschreiben, dass sie sich dabei gegenseitig ins Gesicht schei$$en.


----------



## trialsrider (13. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst ja einen Audiomitschnitt von dem machen, was die da labern und dann nur dazuschreiben, dass sie sich dabei gegenseitig ins Gesicht schei$$en.




 ja wäre vlt echt besser gewesen....
ich such uns mal ein echt lustiges Video als 
wieder gutmachung! 

z.b.:http://www.filecabi.net/video/bowlingpro.html
oder http://www.filecabi.net/video/funnybomb.html  LOL!!!
oder: http://www.filecabi.net/video/randomcomp.html auch sehr geil!


----------



## jockie (13. März 2006)

LOL: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6754189825153903429


----------



## tommytrialer (14. März 2006)

aus dem observed forum....


----------



## trialsrider (14. März 2006)

boar die briten sind einfach hässlich! 

Wenn wir jungs da mal trialen gehen würden hätten 
wir direkt halb England (weiblicher Teil) am Arsch kleben!


----------



## sensiminded (14. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ...halb England (weiblicher Teil) am Arsch kleben!



also der spruch von dir in verbindung mit dem oben geposteten video :kotz:


----------



## Lanoss (14. März 2006)

was sind denn das für hässliche Schuhe


----------



## jockie (15. März 2006)

Was'n Quark:
*zensiert*

*Äääääääääääähm, sorry! Das Bild HATTE ICH SO NICHT GEPOSTET*.

Da hat der Seitenbetreiber wohl hinterrücks das Bild ausgetauscht! 
Das entspricht wirklich auch nicht meinem Humor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mower (15. März 2006)

sag mal, wie seid ihr denn alle drauf


----------



## trialsrider (15. März 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Was'n Quark:
> *zensiert*
> 
> *Äääääääääääähm, sorry! Das Bild HATTE ICH SO NICHT GEPOSTET*.
> ...




Na toll jetzt hab ich das Bild garnicht gesehen! Will doch wissen was abgeht also schick mir mal den Link oder das bild an [email protected]


----------



## Mower (15. März 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> *Äääääääääääähm, sorry! Das Bild HATTE ICH SO NICHT GEPOSTET*.





achso, hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Lanoss (15. März 2006)

ich hab gedacht ich zeig euch mal meine coole Karre:


----------



## sensiminded (15. März 2006)

TRIAL SPOT???


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (15. März 2006)

Hab ich gerade im Freeride Forum gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (16. März 2006)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_7809_art_of_motion.html


schöööön!


----------



## GrauerPanther (16. März 2006)

Auch sehenswert: totaberlustig.de


----------



## Jim Space (19. März 2006)

Ich habe über legt ob ich es nicht in nu-stuff-thread rein gehört, aber hier passt es besser

http://www.gussetbikes.com/gusset/viewcat_mtb.php?i=Clothing/Accessories
zweit unterstes produkt


----------



## BraVe´ (19. März 2006)

http://www.klickdieb.de/index.php?id=7149





Hachja, Chatlog aus ICQ zum Link oben 

Vicky (02:47 PM) : 
is das was schlimmes?
BraVeÂ´ (02:47 PM) : 
quatsch
BraVeÂ´ (02:47 PM) : 
is cool
BraVeÂ´ (02:47 PM) : 
klick einfach drauf,brauchst keine angst haben 
Vicky (02:47 PM) : 
ok werden wa ja sehn^^
Vicky (02:48 PM) : 
boah bin ich doof ey
Vicky (02:48 PM) : 
sehr reizend
BraVeÂ´ (02:52 PM) : 
ohhhja....
Vicky (02:52 PM) : 
ma du bis voll doof
BraVeÂ´ (02:52 PM) : 
warum?
Vicky (02:52 PM) : 
ja darum
Vicky (02:53 PM) : 
ausserdem stimmt das garnich mir wird garkein geld abgezogen
BraVeÂ´ (02:54 PM) : 
kla
Vicky (02:54 PM) : 
garnich
Vicky (02:54 PM) : 
woher sollen die denn die ganzen angaben wissen und so kontonummer?
BraVeÂ´ (02:55 PM) : 
doch,mit diesen link gingen deinen ganzen bankcodes zum prog und es wurd soeben das genannte 

geld abgebucht,bzw wird noch
Vicky (02:55 PM) : 
jo geht aber nich weil wir das hier garnich auffem rechner haben...so die codes
BraVeÂ´ (02:56 PM) : 
naja,gibt viele mÃ¶glichkeiten,die codes herauszufinden...
Vicky (02:56 PM) : 
aha ja danke das du mir das geschickt hast
BraVeÂ´ (02:56 PM) : 
wart einfach ab^^
Vicky (02:56 PM) : 
ja sehr lustich ey
BraVeÂ´ (02:56 PM) :
:-D
BraVeÂ´ (02:56 PM) : 
bekomm schon insgesamt 236â¬
Vicky (02:56 PM) : 
ja kannse knicken
BraVeÂ´ (02:57 PM) : 
neee :-D
Vicky (02:57 PM) : 
boah wenn da was fehlt hier ne?
BraVeÂ´ (02:57 PM) : 
ja normal fehlt da  spÃ¤ter was
BraVeÂ´ (02:58 PM) : 
bist ja selbst schuld,wenn du drauf klickst,aber wenn du den link ueberall rumschickst,geb 

ich dir vielleicht nen teil des geldes wieder!
Vicky (02:58 PM) : 
ach fresse
Vicky (02:58 PM) : 
dann zeig ich dich eben an.....kann ich ja machen falls da was fehlt
BraVeÂ´ (02:59 PM) : 
ne,kannst du ja nicht,ich klau dir ja sozusagen garnichts
Vicky (02:59 PM) : 
achja wenn du meinst
BraVeÂ´ (03:00 PM) : 
ohhh! schon 277â¬ 
BraVeÂ´ (03:00 PM) : 
was gehttt
Vicky (03:01 PM) : 
hallo??das guibs du mir wieder 
BraVeÂ´ (03:01 PM) : 
da koennen wa ja ma richtig gut zusammen feiern gehn,wa?
Vicky (03:01 PM) : 
kannse knicken
Vicky (03:01 PM) : 
*********
BraVeÂ´ (03:01 PM) : 
ja vielleicht  0.002% davon...^^
BraVeÂ´ (03:02 PM) : 
ne,bekommst eigl garnichts wieder^^
BraVeÂ´ (03:04 PM) : 
naja
BraVeÂ´ (03:04 PM) : 
schoenen tag noch :F
Vicky (03:04 PM) : 
am arsch


Wie blÃ¶d ist die bitte?


----------



## trialsrider (19. März 2006)

Für leute mit langeweile!  

Anne (02:40 PM) : 
geht ja voll nich klar!
Anne (02:41 PM) : 
fand ich aber nich so nett, dass du mich erst garnich erkannt hattest!!!!!! 
Trialsrider (02:41 PM) : 
tja ich hab vergessen wie fett du geworden bist  
Anne (02:42 PM) : 
bor bist du heute wiedermal nett zu mir!!! ich hab voll abgenommen in letzter zeit!!!
kein wunder bei dem liebeskummer hat man auch absolut keinen appetit!
Trialsrider (02:42 PM) : 
 na wenigstens etwas was mir den tag schöner macht...dir gehts schlecht!  

Anne (02:46 PM) : 
naja bin mal wieder im bett weiter lernen!
Trialsrider (02:46 PM) : 
ciaoi
Anne (02:46 PM) : 
ksevus!

Trialsrider (02:47 PM) : 
hau rein dicke
Trialsrider (02:47 PM) : 
 Anne (02:47 PM) : 
hei du bist echt gemein zu mir....bin ich den wirklich so dick?
Trialsrider (02:47 PM) : 
joar schon.
Anne (02:52 PM) : 
was am meisten weh tut ist, dass er am donnerstag noch zu nem freund in der schule gesagt hat, dass er mich liebt, aber er mir nicht trauen kann, und dann am freitag nachdem er mit mir schluss gemacht hat überall rumposaunt hat, dass er nie im leben nochmal was mit mir anfangen würde, und das is einfach nur *******
!! 
Trialsrider (02:52 PM) : 
 arschkarte gell?


----------



## V!RUS (19. März 2006)

An alle Schüler der Gemeinde...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIDl4LPRoeM&search=spicken

  So geile Ideen, das mit der Flasche und dem Bierdeckel kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## elhefe (20. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Für leute mit langeweile!
> 
> Anne (02:40 PM) :
> geht ja voll nich klar!
> ...






Alter Frauenversteher.


----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2006)

Das mit dem spicken ist ja echt mal sinnvoll. Hat man mehr zeit um zu trialen.  Und die außerordentlich aufregende Stimme des sprechers ist ja auch geil!!!


----------



## Lanoss (21. März 2006)

Auf jeden Fall: beide Daumen  für das Mogelvideo.

Anbei ein wichtiger Hinweis im Bezug auf die Benutzung von Werkzeug:


----------



## esgey (21. März 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei ein wichtiger Hinweis im Bezug auf die Benutzung von Werkzeug:



Na toll, hätteste das nicht mal früher sagen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (21. März 2006)

die wo ab und an bei observed reinschauen kenn es eventuell schon

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=19496


----------



## jockie (21. März 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> die wo ab und an bei observed reinschauen kenn es eventuell schon
> 
> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=19496



Boah, wie krass!

Ich habe das mit dem Rollstuhl-Trial vor ein paar Monaten eigentlich nur aus Scherz gemeint.

Der toppt ja sogar noch den Rollstuhl-Downhiller aus NSX (oder Kranked, oder wodrin der vorkam!)...aber...kommt der auch irgendwie "hoch"? 

Bin mal aufs Video gespannt *g*


----------



## trialsrider (23. März 2006)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_18457217.html?t=1142270824&v=3600&
Es handelt sich um eine Art Online Formel 1 Spiel mit guter Grafik
und enormen Spaß faktor....für dunkle und nasse Tage genau richtig!

runterladen und mitzocken macht echt mal richtig süchtig das Spiel! 
Und sooo viel Spaß! 
Setzt doch dann hier einfach eueren Namen ein (also hier in den Thread)
Und die Server auf denen man euch trifft!

Me:
Sub Zero
Servers:
Appropiarte Violence
ironsoldiers.de
X-Gamers


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Lanoss (23. März 2006)

Das folgende ist kein ICQ verlauf von mir und TRIALSRIDER:

 <Carpaccio-Klopper> hey ich hab nen IQ von 129 und ich hab die fähigkeit die probleme von menschen erkennen zu können und ihnen dabei helfen zu können!
  <Mc too Strong> lol was???  
<Carpaccio-Klopper> geil oder?^^ durchschnittsIQ der bevölkerung is 100-105 
 <Carpaccio-Klopper> und ich hab 129 ^^ 
 <Carpaccio-Klopper> *stolzsei*  
<Mc too Strong> lol nur hundert neun und zwanzig???  <Mc too Strong> ehrlich jetzt??? 
 <Carpaccio-Klopper> ja  
<Carpaccio-Klopper> was heisst hier NUR?! -.- 
 <Mc too Strong> bei mir hab ich 184 leute aufer ICQ liste  <Carpaccio-Klopper> omg -_______-  




...hätte aber einer sein können


----------



## elhefe (24. März 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Das folgende ist kein ICQ verlauf von mir und TRIALSRIDER:
> 
> <Carpaccio-Klopper> hey ich hab nen IQ von 129 und ich hab die fähigkeit die probleme von menschen erkennen zu können und ihnen dabei helfen zu können!
> <Mc too Strong> lol was???
> ...






Wahnsinn


----------



## tommytrialer (24. März 2006)

http://www.toey.de/link/7921.htm


----------



## V!RUS (24. März 2006)

Aus Observed Trials... 



> Here is the movie all people is whining about!
> 
> http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/teezr
> 
> t33zrwheelchairing.wmv 15.9MB 2.12min



Sehr kranke Menschen.


----------



## Aggressor (24. März 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.toey.de/link/7921.htm





Echt fech die alte; respekt. da muss ich direkt an fanta vier denken.
solche schalmpen braucht die welt


----------



## jockie (24. März 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64wQMMxvKTc&eurl=
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5079419458220545903&q=berlusconi
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1727970632202126447&q=berlusconi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (26. März 2006)

Sehr geil jockie!!!   

hier mein Bruder und ich! 
über mein Referat! 
Larry: aber es sind ungefähr 1000 rechtschreibfehler und fehlende kommas und so drin
Trialsrider:ja dat weiß ich war ja nur ein rohstich
Larry:ein paar formulierungen sind schlechtes deutsch
Trialsrider:deine Mutter ist schlechtes deutsch! 
Larry:dein bruder stinkt!
Trialsrider:******** alter! ich kann die king nicht loslassen die liegt die ganze Zeit auf meinem Schoß! und ich muss andauernd drehen! das ist doch KRANK sowas!  
Larry: Ne ich find das völlig normal

Larry (03:30 PM) : 
Kennst den unterschied zwishen erotisch und pervers
Larry:"erotisch" ist, wenn deine Freundin ihren Slip auszieht und ihn gegen die Wand wirft. "pervers" ist, wenn er kleben bleibt!!

Trialsrider (03:31 PM) : 
der jan hat das rad neu beim h&s gekauft
Larry (03:32 PM) : 
wann vor hundert jahren
Trialsrider (03:32 PM) : 
jo
Trialsrider (03:32 PM) : 
ungefähr...
Larry (03:32 PM) : 
das kann nicht sein da sind cannondale kurbeln drauf
Larry (03:33 PM) : 
da fällt mir grad ein, was heisst eigtlich Baggersee auf englisch ?

Larry (03:33 PM) : 
 mann kann sich ja schonmal die .com domain registrieren 
Larry (03:34 PM) : 
 bevor die in amerika dran denken, was sie aus New Orleans machen
Trialsrider (03:34 PM) : 
 hä? was redest du junge? setz deine tabletten ab!
Larry (03:35 PM) : 
  geht gad net
Trialsrider (03:35 PM) : 
alter dann quatsch deutlich!
Larry (03:36 PM) : 
deutlich geht es nicht
Trialsrider (03:36 PM) : 
Hans Rey konnte durch seine popularität schnell viele Anhänger für den Sport gewinnen
Trialsrider (03:36 PM) : 
das hab ich jetzt statt dessen da stehen okay?
Larry (03:37 PM) : 
sehr gut *tabletten einschmeiß*
Trialsrider (03:38 PM) : 
okay! aber popillenarität wird groß geschrieben!
Larry (03:39 PM) : 
möglich *kau*
Trialsrider (03:39 PM) : 
 
Trialsrider (03:39 PM) : 
Tabletten kaut man nicht!  
Larry (03:39 PM) : 
kommt auf die menge an *neue schachtel aufreiß*
Trialsrider (03:39 PM) : 
 
Trialsrider (03:39 PM) : 
 
Larry (03:40 PM) : 
*in ne schüssel füll*
Larry (03:40 PM) : 
*milch drüber kipp*
Trialsrider (03:40 PM) : 
alter hör ma auf!!.... 
Trialsrider (03:40 PM) : 
ich kipp hier vom stuhl...
Larry (03:40 PM) : 
*Löffel such*
Larry (03:40 PM) : 
ah zwischen den lehren morpium packungen
Larry (03:41 PM) : 
*crunsh crunsh crunsh*
Trialsrider (03:41 PM) : 
 alter ich mach mir sorgen!.....
Trialsrider (03:42 PM) : 
ic
Larry (03:42 PM) : 
Ach geht schon wieder *crunsh crunsh crunsh*
Trialsrider (03:42 PM) : 
berichte mir später ob die Milch zu Kakao oder Hustensaft geworden ist okay?
Larry (03:43 PM) : 
hmhmh
Larry (03:52 PM) : 
Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg
Trialsrider: Du bist doch krank....


----------



## isah (26. März 2006)

> Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg



 omg, selten so gelacht...


----------



## Stoken (26. März 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64wQMMxvKTc&eurl=


 total geil das vid! lol wie chuck norris die chuck norris facts ließt


----------



## elhefe (26. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Trialsrider:******** alter! ich kann die king nicht loslassen die liegt die ganze Zeit auf meinem Schoß! und ich muss andauernd drehen! das ist doch KRANK sowas!



Das ist eine ganz normale Reaktion. Zumindest bei Hügi und Chris King. Alles schon durchgemacht. Selbst im eingespeichten Zustand. Am Freilaufkörper festhalten, drehen und hören wie es knattert bzw. summt. (Das ist übrigens auch die Art und Weise, bei seinen Radkumpels Neid zu erzeugen. Einfach beim Telefonieren im Hintergrund summen lassen, bis die sich wundern und Du ganz dezent auf den Neuerwerb hinweisen. Hätt gedacht, man (ich) ist irgendwann zu alt bzw. reif für solche Spielchen, aber nein  )

Du siehst also Trialsrider, WENIGSTENS IN DIESER BEZIEHUNG bist Du ein ganz normaler Typ.  




			
				trialsrider´s Bruder Larry schrieb:
			
		

> Larry: Ne ich find das völlig normal



Genau.


----------



## V!RUS (26. März 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=un5UbyGRf-o

Da fährt glaube ich einer schwarz... Zisch!


----------



## jockie (26. März 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=un5UbyGRf-o
> 
> Da fährt glaube ich einer schwarz... Zisch!



Goiiiiil! Dazu sage ich nur:
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,407106,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (26. März 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine ganz normale Reaktion. Zumindest bei Hügi und Chris King. Alles schon durchgemacht. Selbst im eingespeichten Zustand. Am Freilaufkörper festhalten, drehen und hören wie es knattert bzw. summt. (Das ist übrigens auch die Art und Weise, bei seinen Radkumpels Neid zu erzeugen. Einfach beim Telefonieren im Hintergrund summen lassen, bis die sich wundern und Du ganz dezent auf den Neuerwerb hinweisen. Hätt gedacht, man (ich) ist irgendwann zu alt bzw. reif für solche Spielchen, aber nein  )



Dito, dito, dito!!!!!!!!!!   

Genau das selbe hab ich mit meiner Hügi auch gemacht(bzw tu ich grade auch schon wieder  ). Klappt aber auch mit meiner Tune-Nabe.


----------



## V!RUS (27. März 2006)

http://www.wimp.com/wasabi/

Da schnieft einer Wasabi, ein höllenscharfes Zeug, wer es nicht kennt. Wie der abgeht...  

Irgendwie gemein.


----------



## jockie (27. März 2006)

http://www.friendlyindian.com/


----------



## esgey (28. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8049618258&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6267217848


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (29. März 2006)

abgesehen von den beiden tollen menschen ist das ein großartiger name für ein cafe.

weiß jemand wo das ist?


----------



## jem23 (30. März 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8049618258&fromMakeTrack=true


hm also damit würd ich gern ma nen langen backwheelritt sehn   mensch das wär doch ma die krönung nich? so als joke auf nem neuen vid? ich würds ja gern machen aba.. muss noch üben.. grüßö->jem


----------



## Lanoss (30. März 2006)

Scherze mit versteckter Kamera sind lustig...


...nicht in Russia...


http://fun.drno.de/movies/Russian_hidden_camera.mpeg


----------



## hannesra (30. März 2006)

omg!!!!
der arme...


----------



## jockie (30. März 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> omg!!!!
> der arme...



...ruhig Blut! Das ist 'ne Halbautomatik und wenn man's in Zeitlupe (VLC) abspielt, bewegt sich der Schlitten nicht. Fake.  
Im ersten Moment dachte ich aber auch nur "WTF?!".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (31. März 2006)




----------



## isah (31. März 2006)

-----> http://www.rense.com/general67/street.htm


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. April 2006)

joar, diese straßenzeichnungen sind echt die härte


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (2. April 2006)

wichtig für den trialsrider und andere casanovas hier im forum...


----------



## V!RUS (2. April 2006)

Huch, das letzte tut dem Auto sicher nicht so gut, hehe.

Hat jemand das gestern gesehen mit "Wetten, dass..."?

Ich hab kurz draufgeschaltet, da war einer der hat auf einer Steigung mit einem Rad für 3 Minuten balanciert. Sah sehr trialig aus. Durfte der die Bremsen da benutzen oder nur "bremsen" indem er das VR querstellte?

Edit:



> Juan Infantes aus Dortmund wettet, dass er auf einer 27-prozentigen Steigung mit seinem Fahrrad drei Minuten "stehen" kann.
> 
> Wolfgang Stumph und Suzanne von Borsody tippen: Ja, er schafft es.
> Wetteinsatz: Sie wollen in Dresden Königsberger Klopse kochen.
> Ausgang: Wette gewonnen.


----------



## jockie (2. April 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

>



Da reißt mich das hier mehr vom Hocker, obwohl im Flachen:
http://www.oldskooltrack.com/files/cmwc.frame.html
( Scrollen bis ~ zur Hälfte: Trackstands )


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. April 2006)

Pimp my ride in der wüste

http://www.virob.com/virob/videos/307.html


----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Da reißt mich das hier mehr vom Hocker, obwohl im Flachen:
> http://www.oldskooltrack.com/files/cmwc.frame.html
> ( Scrollen bis ~ zur Hälfte: Trackstands )




bei dem link handelt es sich doch aber um fixer, oder? das ist dann nicht mehr so schwer.

musste der bei "wetten das" das an einer steigung oder an einem gefälle? machen foto sieht ja eher nach nem gefälle aus.


und bilder für den weltfrieden: http://www.oldskooltrack.com/files/images/critical.ass.jpg


----------



## V!RUS (2. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Da reißt mich das hier mehr vom Hocker



Ne, mich hats auch nicht vom Hocker gerissen.  


@speedy_j:

War ein Gefälle, also VR stand tiefer als HR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (6. April 2006)

Ich höre mit dem Rad fahren auf:

http://fun.drno.de/incoming/2006-02/jumpinaround30.wmv


----------



## Scr4t (6. April 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre mit dem Rad fahren auf:
> 
> http://fun.drno.de/incoming/2006-02/jumpinaround30.wmv



dringen angucken!


----------



## Lanoss (6. April 2006)

Das Bild ist nicht lustig.
Aber wartet mal bis der Trialsrider dat sieht


----------



## hannesra (6. April 2006)

porno?


----------



## isah (6. April 2006)




----------



## trialsrider (6. April 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!! DA IST SIE JAA!!! HER DAMIT DAS IST MEINE!!!!!      


Gott ich bin verliebt!!! 

Martin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (7. April 2006)

gerade eben die tv-werbung gesehen:

pimp my bike für kinder

ist das geil


----------



## V!RUS (7. April 2006)

Jim Space schrieb:
			
		

> gerade eben die tv-werbung gesehen:
> 
> pimp my bike für kinder
> 
> ist das geil



   Oh neeeein, Spinners für Rad, der TV-Spot ist auch so genial.


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Da reißt mich das hier mehr vom Hocker, obwohl im Flachen:
> http://www.oldskooltrack.com/files/cmwc.frame.html
> ( Scrollen bis ~ zur Hälfte: Trackstands )




Und hätte Michel Hunziger einmal gerülpst dann wären ihr bestimmt die Titten rausgefallen.


----------



## Levelboss (9. April 2006)

http://www.donpixel.com/play/en/060329103859/


----------



## isah (9. April 2006)

kann bitte in zukunft jeder dazu schreiben ob ich mit nem herzkasper rechnen muss wenn ich die links öffne? solange mach ich garnix mehr auf...


----------



## !Monty! (9. April 2006)

http://triebtaeter.de/grup_n1/
:-D


----------



## jockie (10. April 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> kann bitte in zukunft jeder dazu schreiben ob ich mit nem herzkasper rechnen muss wenn ich die links öffne? solange mach ich garnix mehr auf...


Keine Sorge, taugt sogar für Rentner mit Schrittmacher...aber Zeit wird dich der Link kosten!


----------



## Benjy (10. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, taugt sogar für Rentner mit Schrittmacher...aber Zeit wird dich der Link kosten!


wa, level18?! bin grad mal bis level 11 gekommen...


----------



## esgey (10. April 2006)

Jo, ich schaff das SCh**ss 12te Level nicht!


----------



## Benjy (10. April 2006)

bin eben bis level 24 gekommen 

...dann hatte ich aber keine lust mehr^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (11. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8794531488

Haha! ...wer Glück hat bekommt das Wettbewerbsrad zu 'nem Preis, wo sich die Reifen noch lohnen...sind nämlich die alten Monty-Flummy-Reifen druff.


----------



## jockie (11. April 2006)

[11.04.2006]
Die Woche der Ahmadinedschad-Witze (2)
Er ist der ungewaschenste Diktator aller Zeiten: Mahmud Ahamdinedschad. Sein Volk macht schon Witze über ihn: "Weshalb ist in Teheran die Cholera ausgebrochen, als Ahmadinedschad an die Macht kam? Weil er seine alten Socken zur Amtseinführung im Karadsch-Stausee versenkt hat."
Doch auch wir sind das Volk (wenn auch nicht seines) und können Witze machen:
"Warum ist Irans Präsident höchstpersönlich in das Atomprogramm seines Landes involviert?" - "Nur er kann die Entwicklung einer wahrhaft schmutzigen Bombe garantieren!"

[10.04.2006]
Die Woche der Ahmadinedschad-Witze
Er ist der lustigste Typ around, und Wolfgang Schäuble hätte nichts dagegen, wenn er zur Fußball-WM käme: Mahmud Ahmadinedschad, der irre Präsi aus Iran. Sein eigenes Volk macht schon Witze über ihn, der beste geht so: Weshalb trägt Ahmadinedschad Mittelscheitel? Um die männlichen von den weiblichen Läusen zu trennen.
Was die Iraner können, können wir auch: Witze über Ahmadinedschad, eine ganze Woche lang. Hier kommt schon der erste:
Warum kommt Ahmadinedschad nun doch nicht zur WM? Wenn die Deutschen spielen, sind ihm zu viele Frauen auf dem Platz!

http://www.superlupo-magazin.de/viewtopic.php?t=1663


----------



## Monty98 (11. April 2006)

"Ich bin ein Kind, ein deppates. In meinem Kopf da tscheppat es"

deppat = bescheuert
tschppat = (es) kracht


----------



## jockie (11. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7404949042


----------



## tobsen (11. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, taugt sogar für Rentner mit Schrittmacher...aber Zeit wird dich der Link kosten!


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. April 2006)

deine Mutter arbeitet als Geruch aufm Fischkutter


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. April 2006)

...deine lässt sich an der Tanke für 20cent anrotzen weil sie das Busgeld versoffen hat!!!


----------



## jockie (11. April 2006)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

>


Glückwunsch! ;-) Wieviele Level waren's insgesamt?

Habe nach 18 nicht mehr weitergespielt...sie Uhrzeit ;-)


----------



## tobsen (11. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch! ;-) Wieviele Level waren's insgesamt?
> 
> Habe nach 18 nicht mehr weitergespielt...sie Uhrzeit ;-)



waren glaub ich 25. hab zum schluss nich auf die nummer geschaut und als dann dieser Winning! screen kam, konnte man nimmer nachgucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (11. April 2006)

.


----------



## trialisgeil (11. April 2006)

"Vote for the World's Ugliest Dog" 

 Wauwau


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. April 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> ...deine lässt sich an der Tanke für 20cent anrotzen weil sie das Busgeld versoffen hat!!!





        :lol

häng dich nicht überall rein Teebeutel


ne quatsch, wie machn wirs den nun mit der Leipzig Session. Über Ostern, oder das Wochenende drauf? In der Woche nach Ostern arbeite ich im Fahrradladen.


----------



## face the race (11. April 2006)

da ich eben auf ner älteren seite im thread das rocketgirl (http://www.sinn-frei.com/rocket-girl_2169.htm) gefunden hab:



http://wecantdrive.ytmnd.com/

->->->YtMnD.COM <-<-<-
IT RULZ  (sorry, bin au so n popartfreak)

edit:sorry, falls das schon ma hier drin war

noch n edit: geht echt ab hier grad (siehe anhang!!)


----------



## trialsrider (11. April 2006)

http://www.grand-illusions.com/opticalillusions/dragon_illusion/

hier bitte auf watch the video kllicken! 

und auch die anderen illusions ansehen!


----------



## face the race (12. April 2006)

http://kenyaarremer.ytmnd.com/

http://rummy.ytmnd.com/

http://wrongreaction.ytmnd.com/

http://rotocow.ytmnd.com/

http://ytmndflash.ytmnd.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face the race (12. April 2006)

http://www.unf-unf.de/show1116.html

zieht euch das file ma rein... ich schmeiß mich wech...


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2006)

der link wurde schon mal gepostet. aba trotzdem geil


----------



## BommelMaster (12. April 2006)

kann mir einer bei level 21 helfen, die map verändert sich andauernd und man hat oft gar keine möglichkeit mehr sich zu bewegen


----------



## !Monty! (12. April 2006)

ich hänge seit gestern abend bei level 25 fest


----------



## Benjy (13. April 2006)

hatte es schon einmal ins level 24 geschafft... aber nu bleib ich immer schon bei level 19 backen^^


----------



## BommelMaster (13. April 2006)

was ich grad rausgefunden hab man kann mt + und - auf dem Numpad zwischen den levels wechseln, verliert dann halt seine punkte

kann mir jetz mal jmd bei level 21 helfen was soll das da kommt man ja gar net weiter


----------



## tobsen (13. April 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jetz mal jmd bei level 21 helfen was soll das da kommt man ja gar net weiter



level 21 is kacka, weil die klötze nach dem zufallsprinzip verteilt werden und manche konstellationen schlicht und einfach  unlösbar sind.

gleich beim start musst du dir den weg erstma durchdenken. wenns nich möglich is, ins ziel zu kommen, musst neu anfangen...

hab das level nach ein paar neustarts in 3 zügen geschafft.

edit:
gerade hab ich level21 nach 2 neustarts mit 2 zügen gemacht   ist echt glückssache.


----------



## V!RUS (13. April 2006)

Klick
Eine tolle Tokio-Hotel-Verarsche von den FreitagNachtNews.  


Und wer die Dauerwerbesendungen genauso klasse findet wie ich:
Klick


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (14. April 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.donpixel.com/play/en/060329103859/



das spiel erinnert mich irgendwie an mein letztes suchtgefährdendes bis zur verzweiflung treibendes game: 
http://laser.narr.as/laser.swf


----------



## BommelMaster (14. April 2006)

und wie geht das laser spiel da bei level 8 weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (14. April 2006)

weiß ich jetzt leider auch nicht mehr. 
aber es funktioniert - GANZ SICHER

bin jetzt in level 16.

wenn du level 8 geschafft hast, dann freue dich auf das 10. und später dann auf das 13. level - da hängt man noch länger fest.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. April 2006)

ihr müsst mir helfen es lässt mich nicht in ruhe, eins von den birnchen fehlt mir 

was mach ich falsch:


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (15. April 2006)

so, hier muß nur noch der eine splitter ein kleines stück nach links unten gesetzt werden und voila  

p.s.: ich hänge im level 17 fest


----------



## jockie (15. April 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier muß nur noch der eine splitter ein kleines stück nach links unten gesetzt werden und voila
> 
> p.s.: ich hänge im level 17 fest


Ein Hoch auf Kamelopedia! ...das Lesezeichen zu dem anderen Wiki haben wir nicht gesehen


----------



## Benjy (15. April 2006)

ich häng schon die ganze zeit in level 10 fest


----------



## face the race (15. April 2006)

hab hier auch ma nen icq-verlauf für die, die s interessiert
im icq heiß ich sheep und hab grad ne freundin mit ner schizo-nummer genervt...
viel spaß wünsch ich... ich hatte ihn!



> sheep (09:05 PM) :
> hörst du die stimmen?
> sheep (09:05 PM) :
> welche stimmen?
> ...


----------



## face the race (15. April 2006)

und hilfe zu allen laserlevels gipz hier:

http://www.randomelement.com/laser/answer.html


----------



## Benjy (15. April 2006)

face the race schrieb:
			
		

> und hilfe zu allen laserlevels gipz hier:
> 
> http://www.randomelement.com/laser/answer.html


danke


----------



## BommelMaster (15. April 2006)

@benjy versuchs mal über oben also erste ablenkung ganz oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. April 2006)

OSTERN 2006


----------



## Benjy (16. April 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> @benjy versuchs mal über oben also erste ablenkung ganz oben


ja danke... habs aber schon hinbekommen 

hab das andere spielchen (orbox oder wie das heißt^^) auch endlich durch


----------



## Mador (16. April 2006)

N' Abend!
Weist nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde wenn ja tuts mir leid. http://www.killsometime.com/games/Game.asp?ID=404

Hier mein rekord 3,985 . Wers nicht glaubt soll mir seine eMail addy geben, dann schick ichs ihm. Kanns hier nicht reinstellen da es .bmp ist.

          MfG Seby


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2006)

Jo kenn ich schon! finger frenzy heisst das eigentlich!

Mein Rekord liegt bei 3,70...irgendwat!


----------



## Benjy (16. April 2006)

3,953 :d


----------



## V!RUS (16. April 2006)

Tip tip tip, ich bin nicht so gut darin, aber ein Freund, dem ichs geschickt habe...  








> [22:51] Matthias: btw.: wie hast du das gemacht?
> [22:51] Christoph: hehehhe
> [22:51] Christoph: mit einem programm
> [22:51] Christoph: das hab ich mal vor langer zeit geschrieben
> [22:51] Christoph: das füllt textfelder aus



Immer diese Cheater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (16. April 2006)

yeah yeah yeah!!!!
mein rekord:


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (17. April 2006)

wieso machst du eigentlich zich verschiedene firefox fenster auf anstatt tabs zu nutzen?


----------



## Scr4t (17. April 2006)

nach der heutigen nacht und "etwas" allohol bekomm ich dat nit mehr schneller hin....


----------



## V!RUS (17. April 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> wieso machst du eigentlich zich verschiedene firefox fenster auf anstatt tabs zu nutzen?



Richtig, einfach Cheatz.de aus der Leiste löschen und dann kannst du mit Strg+T neue Tabs öffnen und mit Strg+W schließen.


----------



## Levelboss (17. April 2006)

Paddy had been drinking at his local Dublin pub all day and most of the night celebrating St Patrick's Day.

Mick, the bartender says, " You'll not be drinking anymore tonight Paddy. Paddy replies, "OK Mick, I'll be on my way then."

Paddy spins around on his stool and steps off. He falls flat on his face.

"Shoite" he says and pulls himself up by the stool and dusts himself off.

He takes a step towards the door and falls flat on his face, "Shoite, Shoite!"

He looks to the doorway and thinks to himself that if he can just get to the door and some fresh air he'll be fine.
He belly crawls to the door and shimmies up to the door frame.

He sticks his head outside and takes a deep breath of fresh air, feels much better and takes a step out onto the sidewalk and falls flat on his face.

"Bi'Jesus... I'm fockin' focked," he says.

He can see his house just a few doors down, and crawls to the door, hauls himself up the door frame, opens the door and shimmies inside.

He takes a look up the stairs and says "No fockin' way".
He crawls up the stairs to his bedroom door and says "I can make it to the bed."

He takes a step into the room and falls flat on his face.
He says "Fock it" and falls into bed.

The next morning, his wife, Jess, comes into the room carrying a cup of coffee and says, "Get up Paddy.

Did you have a bit to drink last night?".
Paddy says, "I did Jess. I was fockin' p1ssed. But how'd you know?"

"Mick phoned, . . .
You left your wheelchair at the pub."


----------



## V!RUS (17. April 2006)

Oh neeeein.


----------



## !Monty! (18. April 2006)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect9857.html
neues trialgame


----------



## Monty98 (18. April 2006)

sehr geil, einmal was andres
jedoch muss ich sagen dass das geräusch bei einem sturz nicht sehr schmackhaft ist


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (18. April 2006)

geile grafik  
http://www.bildblog.de/?p=1305


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (19. April 2006)

Wers schon kennt ok aber ich kannte das noch nicht...NEUES TRIAL SPIEL...is ganz gut.

http://kostenlos.de/zumAnbieter.html?contentId=58518


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (19. April 2006)

schau mal 3 posts weiter nach oben.....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (19. April 2006)

Verdammt


----------



## trialsrider (19. April 2006)

http://media1.break.com/dnet/media/content/slamball1.wmv

 DICK! sach ich mal!


----------



## Mador (19. April 2006)

Geil sowas will ich auch mal machen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. April 2006)

sehr sehr geil!!!  

Jan


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (19. April 2006)

yes!!! das wäre auch ein prima verkehrsprojekt für berlin, einfach alle ampeln abbauen und schon gibt es keinen stau mehr  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjrEQaG5jPM


----------



## Jim Space (19. April 2006)

http://filecabi.net/video/coolfldgbycicle.html

Frontflips im flat


----------



## GrauerPanther (20. April 2006)

Für alle, die zu viel Zeit haben:
http://comics.orf.at/stories/5922


----------



## esgey (20. April 2006)

Die Gags am Rande sind doch immer die geilsten.

siehe Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannesra (21. April 2006)

habs ganz durchgelesen: 1h!!!
aber hat sich gelohnt! 
oh mann, die ham so viele geile gags drin, esgey hat grad nur einen geilen genannt


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. April 2006)

Konnt auch nicht mehr aufhören. Frechheit


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (22. April 2006)

na, wer könnte wohl dieser tolle poser sein?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. April 2006)

jetzt gehts.


----------



## hannesra (22. April 2006)

ziehts den typen übern lenker, oder macht der n trick?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. April 2006)

http://www.du-bist-oranjes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrauerPanther (24. April 2006)

Hier is die Fortsetzung.

Oder gleich hier im Archiv gucken.


----------



## trialsrider (24. April 2006)

Das der Felix Mücke gewalt liebt weiß nicht jeder...nur seine engsten Freunde..
na ja das ist ihm jedenfalls ein bisschen peinlich deshalb hat er mich beauftragt dieses Video hier zu posten als motivation falls man bekannte in der Stadt trifft! 

  


http://playground.dailyjolt.com/~american/sucker.mov


Ne...jetzt im Ernst das macht der Felix mit allen die keinen Helm tragen wollen!


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2006)

versteh jemand, um was es bei den sucker.mov geht? die akustik ist miserabel.


----------



## tinitram (25. April 2006)

das vid passt eher in den "Mecka Thread"


----------



## GrauerPanther (25. April 2006)

Esterbunny hates you !!!!


----------



## GrauerPanther (25. April 2006)

http://daemlich.net/14617


----------



## GrauerPanther (25. April 2006)

Kennt ihr eigentlich den ?

Und der[url] is auch sehr geil.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. April 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Esterbunny hates you !!!!



  göttlich


----------



## trialsrider (25. April 2006)

Heute beim einkaufen hatte es meine
mum mal wieder eilig!  

http://www.videosift.com/story.php?id=1735


----------



## trialsrider (26. April 2006)

mein Freund kochikoch hat immer so dumme ideen wenn er was getrunken hat! 

Na ja seine erste....war hier die!  

http://www.killthebird.com/blog/images/mar/tattoo.jpg

aber damit nicht genug....danach wollte er auch noch singen...
das ging aber mit der Farbe aufm SAck deftig daneben! 


http://dojo.fi/~rancid/loituma__.swf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (26. April 2006)

Aua, das SWF tut schon richtig weh.

Hier mein Konter: http://megamanmetallica.ytmnd.com/


----------



## winandwin (27. April 2006)

Ich glaubs ja nicht... oberkrass!


----------



## winandwin (27. April 2006)

zieht euch das mal rein


----------



## trialsrider (27. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Aua, das SWF tut schon richtig weh.
> 
> Hier mein Konter: http://megamanmetallica.ytmnd.com/



 Bin ich zu blöde oder bin ich der einzige der das nicht lustig findet? davon hatten wir doch schon 20 so ähnliche links....was soll daran lustig sein?
muss man noch irgendwohinklicken?


----------



## Schevron (27. April 2006)

meine fresse, das is mal der häßlichste hund den ich je gesehen hab.
Sieht ja echt auch wie Freddis Schoßhund


----------



## kochikoch (27. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> mein Freund kochikoch hat immer so dumme ideen wenn er was getrunken hat!
> 
> Na ja seine erste....war hier die!
> 
> ...



tut mir leid ich bin schon in behandlung, hier mein wocheplan:
Montag: Anonyme Alkoholiker 

Dienstag: Seminargruppe "Nie wieder Raucher" 

Mittwoch: Adipositas -Selbsthilfegruppe 

Donnerstag: Vortrag: "Sexsucht muss nicht sein" 

Freitag Abend: 3 Pizzen mit 3 Flaschen Rotwein runtergespült danach ne Flasche Ramazotti, 2 Schachteln Kippen und 2 Schnecken mit Heim genommen 
Samstag und Sonntag: Koma 

versuche mich ja schon zu bessern


----------



## Schevron (28. April 2006)

jaja, der kochikoch. hat mal versucht ohne alkohol, sex und Drogen zu leben. Es waren die schlimmsten 10 Minuten seines Lebens


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

Kochikoch: ich kann mitfühlen.

Ich hab auch 6 Jahre lang wildeste Drogen,- Sex,- und Alkohol Orgien gefeiert.




Dann wurd ich eingeschult


----------



## elhefe (28. April 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Kochikoch: ich kann mitfühlen.
> 
> Ich hab auch 6 Jahre lang wildeste Drogen,- Sex,- und Alkohol Orgien gefeiert.
> 
> ...





Geht der Spruch nicht andersherum. Sechs Jahre nahm ich keine Drogen, hatte keinen Sex, trank keinen Alkohol, dann wurde ich eigeschult?

Nicht, dass es bei mir so war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (28. April 2006)

Och mann elhefe ich hatte dir das unter dem Siegel der Verschwiegenheit erzählt


----------



## trialsrider (29. April 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Och mann elhefe ich hatte dir das unter dem Siegel der Verschwiegenheit erzählt




  nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder....nicht mein bruder!!!  

[selbst warheit nicht verkraft modus off]


----------



## trialisgeil (29. April 2006)

Echt krank!!!


----------



## esgey (30. April 2006)

trialisgeil schrieb:
			
		

> Echt krank!!!



Jaa,


....und alt! (btw: Woraus wird Baby-Öl gemacht?)

sorry....


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (30. April 2006)

Yippp!
pimp my wife


----------



## trialsrider (1. Mai 2006)

Hier 2 ICQ verläufe die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte! 

Trialsrider (07:59 PM) : 
aso ok
Trialsrider (07:59 PM) : 
scheiss hostel ....mirror is tot...
Trialsrider (07:59 PM) : 
son dreck...
Ben (08:00 PM) : 
 der arme mirror....er hatte den tod nicht verdient
so jung wie er war
Trialsrider (08:00 PM) : 
 
Trialsrider (08:00 PM) : 
 hey er leeeebt!
Trialsrider (08:01 PM) : 
bin wieder am laden!
Ben (08:01 PM) : 
 
Trialsrider (08:01 PM) : 
die herzmassage hats gebracht!
Trialsrider (08:01 PM) : 

Trialsrider (08:01 PM) : 
is beim vielen traffic bestimmt angefahren worden der arme mirror!  
Ben (08:02 PM) : 
su kommst aber gleich mit oder?
Trialsrider (08:03 PM) : 
jo ich hab nur finanzielle probleme weil der stanek spaßt nur weil sein drecks vadder im krankenhaus ist mir mein geld nicht gegeben hat....
Trialsrider (08:03 PM) : 
  
Ben (08:03 PM) : 
wir können ja noch kurz vorbei fahren
Trialsrider (08:03 PM) : 
beim stanek?
Trialsrider (08:04 PM) : 
ja dann ruf ich den mal an und frag den ob er das geld irgendwo hat oder der thiesen soll mir den rest geben!
Trialsrider (08:06 PM) : 
stanek der wixxer will einen auf mitleid machen.... 
Trialsrider (08:06 PM) : 
ich stell dem vadder die scheiss geräte ab dann krieg ich schon mein geld....
Ben (08:06 PM) : 
kein mitleid von uns!!!!!!!!
Ben (08:07 PM) : 
rhöndorf inkasso bekommt sie alle
Trialsrider (08:07 PM) : 
wenn ich das nächste mal im krankenhaus bin....hehe lass ich mein handy an....hehe
Trialsrider (08:07 PM) : 
und klau überall das Klopapier aus den Zimmern! 
Ben (08:07 PM) : 
oder schmeißt ne schraube in das beatmungsgerätz
Trialsrider (08:08 PM) : 
und Rollstuhl fahren werden grundsätzlich die Treppe nehmen! 
Trialsrider (08:08 PM) : 

Trialsrider (08:09 PM) : 
oder wir beide verkleiden uns als chefärzte und kümmern uns mal um den patienten.... was hatte der noch?? ach ja,....nen schraubenschlüssel im Oberschenkel der muss da raus! 
Ben (08:09 PM) : 

Ben (08:10 PM) : 
wir reiben die geländer im treppenhaus und an den flurseiten zum  abstützen mit gleitcreme ein
Trialsrider (08:10 PM) : 

Trialsrider (08:10 PM) : 
und ahmen überall das piepen von diesen geräten nach und machen bei besonders alten menschen immer das laaaaange piepen! 
Ben (08:11 PM) : 
und wir verstecken nachts alle schuhe und legen nacktschnecken in den flur
Trialsrider (08:11 PM) : 

Ben (08:11 PM) : 

Trialsrider (08:11 PM) : 
und montieren die Türklinken ab!
Ben (08:13 PM) : 
oder wir schneiden bei jeder bettdecke einen halben meter ab damit alle mit kalten füßen schlafen müssen
Trialsrider (08:13 PM) : 
und schieben die betten auf den flur!
Ben (08:13 PM) : 
hochprozentigen alkohol in den tropf
Trialsrider (08:14 PM) : 
 die erbsensupper versalzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (1. Mai 2006)

SO hier muss man wissen das die mit mir (und nem Freund)
chattenden Dame ein männliches Wesen als icq profil bild hat.
Und mir vorgaukelt sie wäre mit ihm zusammen....aber lest selbst! 

kiss (11:43 PM) : 
bist du da?
Trialsrider (12:10 AM) : 
ja und nein
kiss (12:10 AM) : 
^^ ahso 
kiss (12:10 AM) : 
ja hamma 
Trialsrider (12:11 AM) : 
ich weiß aber ich guck nen film " Hostel" 
kiss (12:11 AM) : 
 
kiss (12:11 AM) : 
boah wie geil
Trialsrider (12:11 AM) : 
tja und nu
kiss (12:11 AM) : 
den muss ich auch noch gucken 
kiss (12:11 AM) : 
der ist bestimmt toll oder?
kiss (12:11 AM) : 
oder ist da viel blut
Trialsrider (12:11 AM) : 
ja viele titten
Trialsrider (12:12 AM) : 
 
kiss (12:12 AM) : 
^^ oh nee 
Trialsrider (12:12 AM) : 
doooooch
Trialsrider (12:12 AM) : 
absolut
kiss (12:12 AM) : 
ja ich kanns mir vorstellen. dann weiß ich schonmal mit wem ich den nicht gucke
kiss (12:13 AM) : 
warum bist du denn kein baum stellen
Trialsrider (12:13 AM) : 
mit titten?
Trialsrider (12:13 AM) : 
weil keiner mehr frei war ne weil es regnet und ich ja hostel sehe
kiss (12:13 AM) : 
es regnet gar nicht 
Trialsrider (12:14 AM) : 
na und es könnte aber. hast du schon ein 
kiss (12:14 AM) : 
nein leider nicht. der michi wohnt ja in eitorf 
kiss (12:14 AM) : 
voll blöd
kiss (12:14 AM) : 
hat mir aber ein bild geschickt ^^
Trialsrider (12:14 AM) : 
der typ ist ja schwer hässlich kennst du den
kiss (12:14 AM) : 
der ist hamma 
kiss (12:15 AM) : 
das ist der michi 
Trialsrider (12:15 AM) : 

Trialsrider (12:15 AM) : 
hübsch  
Trialsrider (12:15 AM) : 
*pruuust!* 
Trialsrider (12:15 AM) : 

kiss (12:15 AM) : 
sag mal gehts dir noch gut 
kiss (12:15 AM) : 
du kannst doch sowas nicht über meinen freund sagen 
Trialsrider (12:16 AM) : 
wieso denn nicht oder wieso sollte es mir schlecht gehn
Trialsrider (12:16 AM) : 
aso kann ich nich?
Trialsrider (12:16 AM) : 
sorry
kiss (12:16 AM) : 
ich hab nicht gesagt dass es dir schlecht gehn soll 
Trialsrider (12:16 AM) : 
schielt der? kann das sein?
kiss (12:16 AM) : 
du weißt wie ich das meine  
kiss (12:16 AM) : 
nein der sieht echt voll gut aus 
Trialsrider (12:17 AM) : 
ja seh ich! 
Trialsrider (12:17 AM) : 
^^
kiss (12:17 AM) : 
du kannst doch sowas nicht von einem bild aus sagen 
Trialsrider (12:17 AM) : 
ne life is schlimmer?? 
kiss (12:17 AM) : 
nein 
Trialsrider (12:17 AM) : 
doch
kiss (12:17 AM) : 
voll viele finden den voll geil 
Trialsrider (12:17 AM) : 
ja klaa
kiss (12:17 AM) : 
 hör auf sowas zu sagen
Trialsrider (12:18 AM) : 
blinde und schwerbehinderte
kiss (12:18 AM) : 
boah warum bist du so gemein
kiss (12:18 AM) : 
voll oberflächlich
Trialsrider (12:18 AM) : 
ich weiß es nicht
Trialsrider (12:18 AM) : 
aha jetzt gibst dus zu das er hässlich ist
Trialsrider (12:18 AM) : 
und oberflächlich auc?
Trialsrider (12:18 AM) : 
auch?
kiss (12:18 AM) : 
nein !
kiss (12:18 AM) : 
das ist der wunderschönste mensch den ich kenne
Trialsrider (12:19 AM) : 
ooh ich wusste nicht das du schlecht siehst....tut mir leid!  
kiss (12:19 AM) : 
martin!
Trialsrider (12:19 AM) : 
 --Freunde?
kiss (12:19 AM) : 
was ist mit dir los
Trialsrider (12:19 AM) : 
ja mein name...
kiss (12:19 AM) : 
ich kenn dich so gar nicht :-(
kiss (12:19 AM) : 
nee find ich echt voll doof 
kiss (12:19 AM) : 
du bist voll oberflächlich 
Trialsrider (12:19 AM) : 
ich werd dem martin bescheid sagen wenn er wieder hoch kommt
kiss (12:20 AM) : 
?
Trialsrider (12:20 AM) : 
wo kommst du denn her
kiss (12:20 AM) : 
verarsch mich nicht
Trialsrider (12:20 AM) : 
?
Trialsrider (12:21 AM) : 
wir gucken dann mal weiter denk ich ich glaub er kommt....(mir ins gesicht)
Trialsrider (12:21 AM) : 
ooooooooobi is das schöööön
kiss (12:21 AM) : 
check ich nicht aber okay 
Trialsrider (12:22 AM) : 
oh hey kleine....
Trialsrider (12:22 AM) : 
sorry.....
Trialsrider (12:22 AM) : 
ist das also der michi auf dem bild?
kiss (12:22 AM) : 
hä
kiss (12:22 AM) : 
was 
Trialsrider (12:23 AM) : 
icq bild...
Trialsrider (12:23 AM) : 
das bist doch nicht du oder?
Trialsrider (12:23 AM) : 
ich kenn dich anders....
kiss (12:23 AM) : 
hab ich dir doch eben schon gesagt
Trialsrider (12:23 AM) : 
sek...muss mal lesen was sie dir so geschrieben hat
Trialsrider (12:24 AM) : 
oh gott! da muss ich wohl jemandem den hintern versohlen...
Trialsrider (12:24 AM) : 
denkst du ich gucke am 1. Mai ALLEINE nen film???
Trialsrider (12:24 AM) : 

Trialsrider (12:24 AM) : 
klaaaa
Trialsrider (12:24 AM) : 
hab ja sonst nix zu tun....
Trialsrider (12:24 AM) : 
alles klar sonst bei dir?
kiss (12:24 AM) : 
ja natürlich  
Trialsrider (12:24 AM) : 
gut gut....
kiss (12:24 AM) : 
nur das wetter ist blöd :-(
Trialsrider (12:24 AM) : 
ja 
Trialsrider (12:24 AM) : 
richtig
kiss (12:25 AM) : 
wer ist das denn grade bei dir?
kiss (12:25 AM) : 
die hat mich voll verarscht
Trialsrider (12:25 AM) : 
ja hab ich gelesen....
Trialsrider (12:25 AM) : 
ihr tuts auch ein bisschen leid...
Trialsrider (12:25 AM) : 
war nicht so gemeint soll ich dir sagen
kiss (12:25 AM) : 
von wem denn
Trialsrider (12:25 AM) : 
nadine aus bonn
kiss (12:25 AM) : 
ahso 
kiss (12:26 AM) : 
ja sag ihr ist okay ^^
kiss (12:26 AM) : 
ich bin ja froh dass dus nicht warst 
kiss (12:26 AM) : 
^^
Trialsrider (12:26 AM) : 
ich auch :-D
kiss (12:26 AM) : 
dann will ich euch mal nicht stören ne
Trialsrider (12:26 AM) : 
jop 
Trialsrider (12:26 AM) : 
wir gucken dann mal weiter süße!
kiss (12:26 AM) : 
ja viel spaß
Trialsrider (12:26 AM) : 
danke
kiss (12:26 AM) : 
ciaoi kleener
Trialsrider (12:27 AM) : 
ciaoi kleinere


----------



## V!RUS (1. Mai 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> aber damit nicht genug....danach wollte er auch noch singen...
> das ging aber mit der Farbe aufm SAck deftig daneben!
> 
> 
> http://dojo.fi/~rancid/loituma__.swf



http://www.tvfolk.net/artistVideo.php?ID=420&resolution=high&scale=100

 Reeeeeemix.


----------



## EiSY (2. Mai 2006)

das is soooooooo alt


----------



## EiSY (3. Mai 2006)

sagtmal Sesi & Kochi wollt ihr eig zu der Berlin session ? 
Nochwas , ich wollt mal fragen ob es vielleicht möglich währ
das Ihr nach Jena kommt (datum is nochnet raus aber so in einem Monat) würdet und Mir bei meiner Präsentation der PaP arbeit helfen würdet indem Ihr nen bißchen was vorführen würdet?^^


----------



## esgey (3. Mai 2006)

Wettkampf : zwischen   BIER und MUSCHI


1. Ein Bier ist immer feucht.
Eine Muschi muss man schon ein bisschen bearbeiten.
1 Punkt an das Bier.

2. Warmes Bier schmeckt nicht gut.
1 Punkt an die Muschi

3. Ein schönes kühles Bier ist sehr erfrischend.
1 Punkt an das Bier.

4. Wenn man nach einem kräftigen Schluck Bier ein gekräuseltes Haar zwischen den Zähnen hat, könnte einem schlecht werden. 1 Punkt an die Muschi.

5. 10 Bier an einem Abend und man kann nicht mehr heimfahren. 10 Muschis an einem Abend und man will nicht mehr heimfahren. 1 Punkt an die Muschi.

6. Wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit viel Bier trinkt, kann man sich einen schlechten Namen machen. Wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit eine Muschi leckt, wird man zur Legende. 1 Punkt an die Muschi.

7. Wird man von der Polizei aufgehalten und riecht nach Bier, wird man verhaftet. Wann man nach Muschi riecht, eher nicht. 1 Punkt an die Muschi.

8. Altes Bier gibt es so gut wie nirgends.
1 Punkt an das Bier.

9. Wenn man zu viel Bier trinkt sieht man weiße Mäuse.
Wenn man zu viele Muschis hat, sieht man das Himmelreich.
1 Punkt an die Muschi.

10. In den meisten Ländern ist Bier besteuert.
1 Punkt an die Muschi.

11. Dem ersten Bier ist es egal wie viele man danach noch hat. 1 Punkt an das Bier.

12. Man kann immer sicher sein, das man der Erste ist der eine Flasche oder Dose oder Fass Bier öffnet. 1 Punkt an das Bier.

13. Wenn man Bier schüttelt, schäumt es und wird aufgewühlt, aber wird sich wieder beruhigen. 1 Punkt an das Bier.

14. Man weiß eigentlich immer was ein Bier kostet.
1 Punkt an das Bier.


15. Bier hat keine Mutter.
1 Punkt an das Bier.

16. Ein Bier erwartet nicht, dass man nach dem Genuss noch eine halbe Stunde lang mit ihm kuschelt. 1 Punkt an das Bier.

Endstand: 9 : 7 für das Bier.

Alles klar. Endlich ist das Thema ein für alle mal geklärt.
Der Sieger ist das BIER!

PS: Sollten Sie eine Frau sein, die diesen Test soeben gelesen hat und sich furchtbar darüber aufregen, möchten wir Sie daran erinnern, dass Bier keine Emotionen zeigen würde.

- Also noch ein Sonderpunkt für Bier oben drauf -


----------



## jockie (3. Mai 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2139555376132383479&pl=true


----------



## Lanoss (4. Mai 2006)

Kass!!! Ist das die Auflösung von den neuen Konsolen? Echt fett, und so realistisch. *schwerbeeindrucktsei*
Auf meinem Gameboy sah das damals ganz anders aus


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. Mai 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Wettkampf : zwischen   BIER und MUSCHI
> 
> 
> 1. Ein Bier ist immer feucht.
> ...



 sehr schÖÖÖn.


hier habe ich noch einen bonus zum thema.

da gibt es glatt 1 punkt für des bier und 1 für die muschi.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8892 
.


----------



## GrauerPanther (5. Mai 2006)

Drive in, hähähä

Kennt ihr eigentlich Angry Kid
Saugeil


----------



## trialsrider (5. Mai 2006)

http://www.meine-dumme-ex.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (5. Mai 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=90

lol


----------



## trialsrider (5. Mai 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=90
> 
> lol




 Alter wie hart sind die denn drauf?


----------



## tinitram (6. Mai 2006)

ohne kommentar:
gay-o-meter

36%


----------



## Scr4t (6. Mai 2006)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> ohne kommentar:
> gay-o-meter
> 
> 36%



das ding ist kaputt..  43% 0_o

dat teil hat wohl noch nie die dunkle seite der macht zu spüren bekommen ^^


----------



## trialsrider (6. Mai 2006)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> ohne kommentar:
> gay-o-meter
> 
> 36%




dito!


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Mai 2006)

26% ;-)


----------



## Lanoss (7. Mai 2006)

30%


----------



## Trialar (7. Mai 2006)

26%


----------



## Schevron (7. Mai 2006)

hab'sch auch 30%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (7. Mai 2006)

20% :d


----------



## face the race (7. Mai 2006)

16% *gg* yes!


----------



## trialsrider (7. Mai 2006)

ja neee is klaaaa jungs! also die angaben von den ganzen 20"
Fahrern hier sind gelogen! die trauen sich bloß nicht die Warheit zu posten!
Allein durch 20" sind se ja schon bei mind. 65%


----------



## AcaPulco (7. Mai 2006)

*räusper*

20" und 26%...


----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2006)

> *räusper*
> 
> 20" und 26%...


*räusper* 
vll nen zahlendreher. wohl eher 62%


----------



## elhefe (8. Mai 2006)

Unabhängig von der Bewertung:

Für mich seid Ihr alle schwul. 

So. Damit ist es raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (8. Mai 2006)

Das sagt jemand der Frauen unterwäsche sogar in der Signatur trägt


----------



## elhefe (8. Mai 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagt jemand der Frauen unterwäsche sogar in der Signatur trägt




Nein, das mit dem Tragen ist esgey. Und ob der Name irgendetwas spezielles zu bedeuten hat, wird der gay-o-meter Test zeigen.


----------



## ecols (8. Mai 2006)

6% 26"


----------



## esgey (8. Mai 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das mit dem Tragen ist esgey. Und ob der Name irgendetwas spezielles zu bedeuten hat, wird der gay-o-meter Test zeigen.



esgey fährt 20" und hat mindestens 20" in der Hose.
Wer es nicht glaubt, soll seine Mudder fragen. Die wissen alle Bescheid.


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Mai 2006)




----------



## jockie (11. Mai 2006)

http://www.stuffonmycat.com

...sind mehrere Seiten


----------



## jockie (11. Mai 2006)

Gay factor 120%, aber Körperbeherrschung hat er

http://machomedia.blogspot.com/2006/05/evolution-of-dance.html


----------



## AcaPulco (12. Mai 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Gay factor 120%, aber Körperbeherrschung hat er
> 
> http://machomedia.blogspot.com/2006/05/evolution-of-dance.html



LOL, geiler Hecht ^^


----------



## AxLpAc (12. Mai 2006)

homo  - n paar echt geile teile dabei ^^


----------



## AxLpAc (12. Mai 2006)

zum glück sind wir alle "normale" menschen:

http://machomedia.blogspot.com/2006/04/hyperactive.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (12. Mai 2006)

http://lachschon.gamigo.de/show.php?id=48476#jumper wenn das nicht mal richtig geil ist!


----------



## jem23 (12. Mai 2006)

http://machomedia.blogspot.com/2006/03/mirta-stripping.html 

aaaaaaaawwwwwww shit ich werd nich mehr...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (12. Mai 2006)

hier mal was, wodrüber ich mich voll totlachen musste!!  

http://www.gmx.net/de/themen/lifestyle/leben/gesellschaft/2308578,cc=000000156300023085781NG9zb.html

Jan


----------



## jockie (12. Mai 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal was, wodrüber ich mich voll totlachen musste!!
> 
> http://www.gmx.net/de/themen/lifestyle/leben/gesellschaft/2308578,cc=000000156300023085781NG9zb.html
> 
> Jan



In Spaceballs hieß das "Perri Air"


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. Mai 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> zum glück sind wir alle "normale" menschen:
> 
> http://machomedia.blogspot.com/2006/04/hyperactive.html



Ich hab den wen im ICQ der sich HyperActiVe nennt   *unauffällig Marco anstarr*


----------



## jem23 (12. Mai 2006)

naa hat wer mal früher nes gezokkt?? 
http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect10190.html


----------



## voytec (13. Mai 2006)

isdt das nicht der ....http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4785&stc=1&d=1145816250


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Mai 2006)

lööööl is das geil


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Mai 2006)

hier mal en cooles spiel  
http://www.sinn-frei.com/show_1448.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (14. Mai 2006)

kann mir schnell einer erklären wie ihr eure lizard skins/tsg etc. schienbeindeckel wäscht?
waschmaschine? ins bad legen?

manu


----------



## GrauerPanther (15. Mai 2006)

Der vorletzte Cartoon is hart.


----------



## kuka.berlin (15. Mai 2006)

> Der vorletzte Cartoon is hart.


ick find den "BOSS ALERT" button auf der linken Seite geil


----------



## -|nS5|- (15. Mai 2006)

http://www.ezprezzo.com/animations/horsesong.html



köstlich ... find ich einfach nur geil 


werd ich glei zum *DJ*


----------



## Lanoss (15. Mai 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir schnell einer erklären wie ihr eure lizard skins/tsg etc. schienbeindeckel wäscht?
> waschmaschine? ins bad legen?
> 
> manu




Gar nicht. Ich riche an denen vom Trialsrider danach finde ich meine eigenen Super.

P.S. Auf wunsch schicke ich auch geruchsproben.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2006)

> http://www.ezprezzo.com/animations/horsesong.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. Mai 2006)

http://www.ezprezzo.com/animations/you_are_an_idiot.html

Mit besten Wünschen von mir an manche Forumsmenschen hier


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. Mai 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir schnell einer erklären wie ihr eure lizard skins/tsg etc. schienbeindeckel wäscht?
> waschmaschine? ins bad legen?
> 
> manu



Handwäsche, und nen bissl ausbürsten...


----------



## Monty98 (15. Mai 2006)

danke


----------



## ecols (15. Mai 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir schnell einer erklären wie ihr eure lizard skins/tsg etc. schienbeindeckel wäscht?
> waschmaschine? ins bad legen?
> 
> manu



also ich nuckel meine immer aus.. schmeckt lecker.. oder ne suppe.. die war auch gut..

(obacht bei der thread wahl )


----------



## tinitram (15. Mai 2006)

hab ich beim kramen gefunden...
heiko am ostrad wählen...


----------



## Pankowtrialer (17. Mai 2006)

habsch grad jefunden.........


Ist die Hölle exotherm oder endotherm?

Im folgenden eine wirklich gestellte Frage im Abschlußtest Chemie der NUI Maynooth (Grafschaft Kildare, Irland). Die Antwort eines Studenten war so "tiefschürfend", daß der Professorsie seinen Kollegen nicht vorenthalten wollte und über das Internet verbreitete, weshalb wir uns nun ebenfalls darüber amüsieren dürfen...

[Mehr:]

Bonusfrage: Ist die Hölle exotherm (gibt Wärme ab) oder endotherm (absorbiert Wärme)?

Die meisten Studenten mutmaßten mit Hilfe von Boyles Gesetz, daß sich Gas beim Ausdehnen abkühlt und die Temperatur bei Druck sinkt oder etwas in der Art. Ein Student allerdings schrieb folgendes:

Zuerst müssen wir herausfinden, wie sehr sich die Masse der Hölle über die Zeit verändert. Dazu benötigt man die Zahl der Seelen, die in die Hölle wandern und die Zahl jener Seelen, die die Hölle verlassen. Ich bin Der Meinung, daß man mit einiger Sicherheit annehmen darf, daß Seelen, die einmal in der Hölle sind, selbige nicht mehr verlassen.Deswegen verläßt keine Seele die Hölle. Bezüglich der Frage, wieviele Seelen in die Hölle wandern, können uns die Ansichten der vielen Religionen Aufschlußgeben, die in der heutigen Zeit existieren.

Bei den meisten dieser Religionen wird festzustellen sein, daß man in die Hölle wandert, wenn man ihnen nicht angehört. Da es mehr als nur eine dieser Glaubensbekenntnisse gibt und weil man nicht mehr als einer Religion angehören kann, kann man davon ausgehen, daß alle Seelen in die Hölle wandern. Angesichts der bestehenden Geburts- und Todesraten ist zu erwarten, daß die Zahl der Seelen in der Hölle exponentiell wachsen wird. Betrachten wir nun die Frage des sich ändernden Umfangs der Hölle.Da laut Boyles Gesetz sich der Rauminhalt der Hölle proportional zum Wachsen der Seelenanzahl ausdehnen muß, damit Temperatur und Druck in der Hölle
konstant bleiben, haben wir zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Sollte sich die Hölle langsamer ausdehnen als die Menge hinzukommender Seelen, wird die Temperatur und der Druck in der Hölle so langesteigen bis die ganze Hölle auseinanderbricht.

2. Sollte sich die Hölle schneller ausdehnen als die Menge hinzukommender Seelen, dann werden Temperatur und Druck fallen, bis die Hölle zufriert.

Welche der Möglichkeiten ist es nun?

Wenn wir Sandras Prophezeihung miteinbeziehen, die sie mir gegenüber Im ersten Studienjahr geäußert hat - nämlich, daß "es in der Hölle ein Kalter Tag sein wird, bevor ich mit dir schlafe" - sowie die Tatsache, dass ich gestern mit ihr geschlafen habe, kommt nur Möglichkeit Zwei in Frage.

Deshalb bin ich überzeugt, daß die Hölle endotherm ist und bereits zugefroren sein muß.

Aus der These, wonach die Hölle zugefroren ist, folgt, daß keine weiteren Seelen dort aufgenommen werden können und sie erloschen ist ... womit nur noch der Himmel übrigbleibt und die Existenz eines göttlichen Wesens beweist - was wiederum erklärt, warum Sandra gestern Abend die ganze Zeit "Oh mein Gott" geschrien hat.

Dieser Student erhielt als einziger einen Einser.

-köstlich-


----------



## AxLpAc (17. Mai 2006)

sehr geil - ROFL


----------



## wired.erb (17. Mai 2006)

das is echt gut  

aber ich kenn das mit nem anderen (btw realistischeren) ende:

[...]
Zur Lösung führt uns der Ausspruch meiner Kommilitonin Teresa:
"Eher friert die Hölle ein, bevor ich mit dir ins Bett gehe..."

Da ich bis heute nicht dieses Vergnügen mit Teresa hatte (und wohl auch nie haben werde), muss Aussage 2 falsch sein, was uns zur Lösung bringt: 
Die Hölle ist exotherm und wird nie einfrieren.

Der Student bekam als einziger Prüfungsteilnehmer die volle Punktzahl...
---

tja.


----------



## Benjy (17. Mai 2006)

Ein Einzelhandelskaufmann hat in seinem Geschäft einen Lehrling eingestellt. Natürlich will er Ihm erst mal beweisen, welches Verkaufstalent er hat.Eine junge Frau kommt in sein Geschäft und möchte eine Packung Gardinenreiniger kaufen. Der Verkäufer stellt aber noch eine Flasche Sidolin daneben.Daraufhin fragt die Frau, was sie mit der Flasche Sidolin anfangen soll.Der Verkäufer antwortet: " Wenn sie schon einmal ihre Gardinden waschen, können sie doch gleich die Fenster mitputzen." "Eine gute Idee !"; meint die Frau und kauft beide Sachen." Siehst du, so geht das" sagt der Verkäufer zu seinem Lehrling,"und jetzt bist du dran". Wieder kommt eine Frau ins Geschäft, sieht sich um und will ein Päckchen Tampons kaufen.Der Lehrling stellt eine Flasche Sidolin neben die Tampons. Die Frau schaut ihn ganz verdutzt an und sagt:" Was will ich denn mit einer Flasche Sidolin?". Darauf der Lehrling: " Wenn sie jetzt schon 5 Tage nicht ****en können, können sie wenigstens mal die Fenster putzen.


----------



## Benjy (17. Mai 2006)

MUTTER: "Na, Schatz, wie war es in der Schule. Und wer ist B.S.?"

SOHN: "B.S.? Wer soll das sein?"

MUTTER: "Weiß nicht. Steht in deinem Deutschheft hinten drin. Ist es ein Mädchen?"

SOHN: "B.S. ...... das heißt......das steht für Biostunde. Und warum liest du überhaupt in meinem Deutschheft?"

MUTTER: "Ich habe einen Kuli gesucht. So, Biostunde. Ich dachte, es heißt vielleicht Bettina Seifert?"

SOHN: "Wie...... wie kommst du denn darauf?"

MUTTER: "Och, nur so. Weil du so ein Sexheft mit Bildern von nackten Frauen in dem Spalt zwischen Schreibtisch und der Wand hast. Und Kondome im Portemonnaie. Und Barbaras Mutter sagt, Bettina Seifert hat schon Erfahrungen mit Jungs."

SOHN: "Du schnüffelst in meinen Sachen herum, während ich weg bin? Und du hast Barbaras Muter erzählt, dass ich Kondome und einen Porno habe???"

MUTTER: "Ja. B.S. hätte ja auch Barbara Schulz sein können. Und mit Barbara hast du ja schließlich auf der Klassenfahrt geknutscht. Sagt jedenfalls deine Klassenlehrerin."

SOHN: "Was?? Frau Schott weiß auch alles?"

MUTTER: "Natürlich nicht. Ich will dich ja nicht blamieren. Ich hab´ natürlich einen Vorwand benutzt."

SOHN: "Gott sei Dank! Moment.....Mutter welchen Vorwand?"

MUTTER: "Ich habe ihr erzählt, dass ich Angst hätte, du würdest auf Jungs stehen. Da hat sie mir das mit dem Knutschen sofort erzählt. Clever nicht?"

SOHN: "Ja, sehr clever! Barbaras Mutter denkt jetzt, ich bin ein Sexmonster, und meine Klassenlehrerin, ich wäre schwul. Und wenn beide ein bisschen wie du sind, weiß es morgen die ganze Stadt. Und Bettina hält mich für pervers! Vielen dank Mutti!"

MUTTER: "Keine Angst, mein Engel! Mit Bettina hab´ ich auch alles geklärt. Nettes Mädchen. Sie kommt gleich mit ihrer Mutter zum Kaffee vorbei."

SOHN: "Was...... hast...... du...... Bettina...... erzählt??"

MUTTER: "Dass sie sich keine Sorgen wegen der Pornos machen muss. Ein Junge, der mit 15 noch ins Bett macht, hat mit Sex bestimmt noch nix am Hut."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (18. Mai 2006)

Der Chilitester!!


----------



## jockie (18. Mai 2006)

Speziell: http://www.scaryideas.com/Adverts/prohelm.html

Hammmmmmersachen dabei:
http://www.scaryideas.com/Adverts/


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Mai 2006)

im wald geht ein geruecht rum der baer habe eine liste mit todeskandidaten
alle sind total aufgeregt und aengstlich, da meint der hirsch: 
"ok ich gehe jetzt zum baer und frage nach ob ich auf der liste stehe."
der hirsch kommt zum baer und fragt: "hey baer du hast doch ne liste, oder?"
baer: "mmmhja!"
hirsch:"stehe ich da auch drauf?"
baer:"mmmhja!"
da rennt der hirsch wieder weg zu den anderen.
am, naechsten tag ist der hirsch tot und der ganze wald ist noch aufgeregter
da meint das wildschwein:
"ok ich gehe jetzt zum baer und frage nach ob ich auf der liste stehe."
kommt das wildschwein zum baer und fragt:
"hey baer du hast doch eine liste oder?"
baer:"mmmhja!"
wildschwein:"stehe ich da auch drauf????"
baer:"mmmmmmhh mmmhm eehja!"
da rennt das wildschwein weg zu den anderen.
wieder ein tag spaeter ist das wildschwein tot und die unruhe wird immer groesser, wer ist der naechste???
da meint der hase:
"so ich gehe jetzt zum baer und frage nach ob ich auch auf der liste stehe!"
der hase kommt zum baer und fragt:
"hey baer du hast doch eine liste oder?"
baer:"hmmm hm eemmmmh ja!"
hase:stehe ich da auch drauf?"
baer:"jaa!"
wenig spaeter kommt der hase zufrieden pfeifend zurueck zu den anderen un dmacht einen eindruck wie gerade im lotto gewonnen.
da fragen die anderen was denn los sei und ob er gar nicht beim baer war.
"doch doch ich war schon beim baer!"
"und was hat er gesagt stehst du auf der liste???"
"ja , dann hab ich ihn gefragt ob er mich von der liste streichen kann und er meinte: kein problem!"


----------



## V!RUS (18. Mai 2006)

KlickMir

GanxXxta-Gemüseeintopf  

Einfach nur der Hammer.


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Mai 2006)

Das ist ja mal nur lustig ^^

Mal wieder gelacht über was im internet, wow!


----------



## !Monty! (19. Mai 2006)

www.rene-gangster.de.vu
omg wie peinlich


----------



## trialsrider (19. Mai 2006)

!Monty! schrieb:
			
		

> www.rene-gangster.de.vu
> omg wie peinlich




 Krass....die Menschen werden einfach immer dümmer!
Am geilsten ist echt wenn man ins Gästebuch guckt...
gab glaub ich keinen Post wo KEIN Rechtschreibfehler drin war!  


martin


----------



## trialco (19. Mai 2006)

ROFL er hat LOL gesagt...


----------



## esgey (19. Mai 2006)

trialco schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL er hat LOL gesagt...



echt oO???

is ja krass *ggg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (19. Mai 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das das Beste ist, was Du zu bieten hast, dann nimm Dir, zu Deinem eigenen Besten, bitte das Leben!!!
> 
> Seit langem das mieseste was ich gesehen hab. Den Link zu Deiner Seite gabs bei mir im Forum im Witze-Thread. Ich hoffe Du verstehst was das heisst.



sehr geiler comment


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. Mai 2006)




----------



## Trialar (21. Mai 2006)

Geil...


----------



## !Monty! (21. Mai 2006)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect10899.html
dirt bike 2


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. Mai 2006)

Jo das Spiel is ganz okay, is halt so ähnlich wie offline trial.


----------



## jockie (22. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube, ich würde ihn aus Notwehr überfahren.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgQ2py1CnAI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (22. Mai 2006)

...und da seht ihr mal, was eure Erschreck-Flashfilme so anrichten 
http://www.break.com/movies/kidscaredgame.html


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Mai 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> KlickMir
> 
> GanxXxta-Gemüseeintopf
> 
> Einfach nur der Hammer.




Heidelberg rockt


----------



## GrauerPanther (22. Mai 2006)

1a Erfindungen

Oder gehört das in den Nu Stuff-Thread ?


----------



## AxLpAc (24. Mai 2006)

lol, mir wollte heute ein rennradfahrer auf dem weg zur arbeit eine rein hauen, weil ich ihn zweimal an der ampel mitm rad hab stehen lassen! als er neben mir war und mich angeschrien hat, ich solle rechts ranfahren, damit er mich umboxen kann musste ich dermaßen feiern... 

merke: in der beschleunigung hat man gegen nen trialer auf nem normalen rad keine chance


----------



## Schevron (24. Mai 2006)

was, du bleibst an roten ampeln stehen


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Mai 2006)

Im Leipziger Berufsverkehr sollte man das lieber tun. Sonst boxen dir die Autos paar auf die Nase


----------



## Rheingauer (24. Mai 2006)

Warum Du rockst und ich rave! 



->  http://m4rc3ll0.m4.funpic.de/rock_vs_techno/index.html





gruß
Bastian.


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Mai 2006)




----------



## GrauerPanther (24. Mai 2006)

Robot-Wrestling


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Mai 2006)

*schreikrampf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Mai 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> *schreikrampf*




hab ich dir erlaubt meine freundin hier abzulichten?


----------



## AxLpAc (24. Mai 2006)

ich dachte das ist mittlerweile deine ex clemi, dann isses doch egal


----------



## Rheingauer (24. Mai 2006)

@Trialmaniax


"Deine Freundin" sieht echt fertig mit dieser Welt aus...musst ihr mal mehr schlaf gönnen  


gruß
Bastian.


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Mai 2006)

nönö, die kann schon noch ne weile. Ich sage jetzt hier das das nicht meine freundin ist. sonst glauben das hier noch irgendwelche trottel.


----------



## Rheingauer (24. Mai 2006)

brauchst dich für sie doch nicht schämen


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Mai 2006)

ach quatsch, überhaupt nich


----------



## AxLpAc (24. Mai 2006)

ach clemi, hast mir gar nich erzählt, dass deine gutste schwanger is! herzlichen glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Mai 2006)

jaja, ich werde vater. das wars dann mit trial


----------



## trialsrider (24. Mai 2006)

Na ja man tut was man kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (24. Mai 2006)

los jungs!!!  tut was gutes!  

laßt den bären leben.  
http://www.rettetdenbraunbaer.de/index.php


----------



## trialsrider (28. Mai 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU

schön wenn sich die kleinen noch über ein Weihnachtsgeschenk freuen können!


----------



## Monty98 (28. Mai 2006)

ach du schei*e...
also bei der letzten einspielung kann man sich das lachen nicht mehr verkneifen.


----------



## V!RUS (28. Mai 2006)

Klick

Tat sicher weh.


----------



## Mador (28. Mai 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv1OEV8kDDo&search=dragon%20ball%20theme
Ich glaub ich bin verliebt   


     MfG Seby


----------



## trialsrider (28. Mai 2006)

dito!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0TR0Irx4Y0&dpos=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (28. Mai 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XxI-hvPRRA&dpos=1


----------



## hannesra (28. Mai 2006)

@seby...
da wird jmd bestimmtes wieder "eifersüchtig"...


----------



## Mador (29. Mai 2006)




----------



## GrauerPanther (30. Mai 2006)

How to behave in Germany. Kleiner WM-Guide.


----------



## trialsrider (30. Mai 2006)

http://www.oranjes-bye-bye.de/game.php

den deutschen helfen,....
macht echt süchtig! mein Rekord 32 

ne jetzt 58


----------



## Lanoss (30. Mai 2006)

War gerade im Supermarkt. An der Kasse saß nen recht junger Türke... 16 oder so... Jobben halt. Irgendeine ältere Türkin redet ihn ca. 1 min auf Türkisch voll...  Er zieht alles über den Scanner... nach ner guten Minute dann "Ich spreche kein Türkisch"


----------



## Lanoss (30. Mai 2006)

Der folgende Ausschnitt ist frei erfunden und nichtmal von mir:


 Trialsrider:  ey jo ich chatt grad mit so voll der geilen tussi die ich gestern im Fun kennengelernt hab 
 Trialsrider:  ich hab den ganzen abend mit ihr rumgemacht 
 Trialsrider:  war froh ma ne geile tussi zu sehen dort... war ja "gay & lesbian night"... wovon ich nix wusste bevor ich drin war 
 Trialsrider:  Naja wie gesagt es hat sich ja gelohnt... ich so den ganzen abend mit ihr rumgemacht... war total geil auf sie 
 Trialsrider:  wir sind dann raus aufs gelände vor der disco... hab mich in ne dunkle ecke gestellt und sie hat mir einen geblasen 
 Trialsrider:  Ey das war so geil sag ich dir... ich bin gekommen und sie hat alles geschluckt 
 Trialsrider:  naja auf jeden fall wars dann für mich und die jungs zeit zu gehen... haben ICQ nummern ausgetauscht... jetzt chatt ich mit ihr... sie will mich heut abend wiedersehen 
 Trialsrider:  Das wird so geil, sie will herkommen... hab schon meine Webcam bereit... ich werd alles filmen und ihr könnt live dabei sein. Das wird soo heiss... 
 Trialsrider:  Das beste ist ja ich will ihr dannach sagen: "hier du warst einfach nicht gut genug du bitch, und sie dann aus der wohnung kicken... geil oder? 
 <HoT&sWeEt> Süßer ich glaube du hast dich im Fenster geirrt.. du schreibst der geilen Tussi von gestern gerade.. und wo wir schon dabei sind... ich bin gar keine tussi du *********! Du hast echt den ganzen abend nich gemerkt das ich n typ bin. Naja die heutige nacht wirst du wohl alleine verbringen müssen... Deine Freunde haben mich gestern auf dich angesetzt und alles gefilmt... das video geht raus ins internet süßer ;-) 
 Trialsrider:  WTF? boah diese scheißkerle!!!


----------



## Mador (30. Mai 2006)

Schade, wäre nämlich lustig wenns nicht frei erfunden wäre


----------



## hannesra (30. Mai 2006)

Etwas lang aber Klasse:



Ein perfekter Tag im Freibad

Ich packe so gegen 11 Uhr an einem freien Mittwoch mein Handtuch, ein Buch,
eine Flasche ALDI-Mineralwasser und eine Flasche Sonnencreme ein und setze
mich ins Auto. Natürlich müsste ich nicht mit dem Auto fahren. Ich könnte ja
auch mit dem Rad fahren. Aber Radfahren ist genauso zum ****en wie
Straßenbahn fahren ... und zu Fuß geht nun wirklich nicht! Also, ich fahre
zum Schwimmbad.

Je näher ich dem Schwimmbad komme, um so größer wird die Zahl der Radfahrer,
die mit sonnigem Gemüt kreuz und quer nebeneinander und sowieso überall auf
der Strasse herumschlingern, die Sonnenbrille auf der Nase und tonnenweise
Krempel im Körbchen, wie zum Beispiel Luftmatratzen, Kühlboxen,
Sonnenschirme oder ihren Nachwuchs. Man könnte glauben, manche wären aus
ihren Häusern vertrieben auf dem Weg in die Fremde ... aber nein, sie wollen
tatsächlich nur einen Tag ins Schwimmbad.

In tiefem Vertrauen auf den lieben Gott und meine Geduld rauschen sie also
unkoordiniert vor meinem Auto herum ... aber ich lasse mich nicht entmutigen
und suche einen Parkplatz. Schatten wäre toll. Am besten nicht zu weit weg.

Ich suche ungefähr eine halbe Stunde und stelle mich dann siebeneinhalb
Kilometer vom Eingang entfernt gegen die Fahrtrichtung im absoluten
Halteverbot auf einen sonnendurchfluteten Radweg, den die oben erwähnten
Bekloppten komischerweise eisern ignorieren.

Vor der Kasse steht eine riesige Menschenmenge. Darunter auch fünf ältere
Herren in Team-Telekom-Outfits, die lauthals verkünden, dass sie nach 20
Kilometern Radfahren jetzt noch 25 Bahnen schwimmen werden ... interessante

Triathlon-Variante: mit dem Fahrrad ins Schwimmbad, mit dem Krankenwagen
wieder zurück.

Drei Teenies zwängen sich durch die Reihe nach vorn. Auf meinen freundlichen
Hinweis, sie sollten sich doch bitte hinten anstellen, antwortet einer mit
einem ebenso freundlichen: "Halt doch die Fresse, Schwuchtel!" Aber ich freu
mich einfach nur weiter auf das kühle Nass und passe nebenbei auf, dass mir
im Gedränge keiner den Geldbeutel klaut.

An der Kasse mache ich meinen Anspruch auf Ermäßigung geltend. Die
freundliche Dame bittet mich herein, lässt sich Studentenausweis,
Personalausweis, Führerschein, EC-Karte, Organspender-Karte, Impfpass und
Geburtsurkunde vorlegen und unterzieht mich einem Lügendetektor-Test.
Nachdem das BKA meine Fingerabdrücke überprüft hat gewährt man mir
tatsächlich ermäßigten Einlass in den Badespass-Park!

Ich suche mir ein nettes Plätzchen auf der Wiese, lege mein original rotes
Schwuchteltuch auf ein Ameisenloch und eine alte Portion Pommes und freu
mich auf den schönen Tag. Die Vöglein singen, die Kinder schreien und die
Kids nebenan erfreuen das ganze Schwimmbad mit dem lieblichen Geschrei von
Rammstein, welches aus ihrem Ghettoblaster dröhnt.

Dann erfreue ich die Bienen und Wespen, indem ich mich von Kopf bis Fuß mit
einer pampigen stinkigen Sonnencreme einschmiere. Sofort summen sie lustig
um mich herum ...

Ach, das Leben ist schön!

Nachdem ich mich eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne geräkelt habe, bekomme ich
langsam Durst und greife zu meinem Wasser. Als ich gerade trinken möchte,
donnert mir ein Fußball lustig hinten auf die Birne, was dazu führt, dass
ich mir am Flaschenhals ein noch lustigeres kleines Stück vom Schneidezahn
abschlage ...

Ich drehe mich um und da steht ... so ein Zufall! Das sympathische kleine
Arschkind vom Eingang!

Entschuldigend sagt der Kleine zu mir: "Gib mein Ball her, du Missgeburt!"
Da kann ich natürlich nicht nein sagen und werfe ihm den Ball zu ...

Im Schwimmbad ist es echt toll!

Doch ein Schluck Wasser konnte mich nicht wirklich erfrischen. Zeit für
einen Sprung ins kühle Nass! Nachdem ich einen netten Mann neben mir darum
gebeten habe, doch ein Auge auf meine Sachen zu haben, während ich schwimme,
schlendere ich zum Becken.

Hier ist es toll!

Viele kleine Kinder rennen herum. Eins rennt mir mit dem Kopf in die Eier
und fängt an zu heulen. Die Mutter schreit mich an, was mir einfiele, so
einfach am Becken vorbeizugehen, wenn ihr Kind da herumtobt. Ja, das tut mir
natürlich Leid ... hätte ich auch wirklich besser aufpassen müssen.

Endlich bin ich im Wasser. Das ist echt schön! Das Sonnenöl von Tausenden
Leuten schillert auf der Wasseroberfläche, durch die Chlor-verätzten Augen
scheint die Welt in einen lieblichen Schleier gehüllt. Ich tauche unter und
genieße gerade den Wechsel zwischen kaltem Wasser und warmem Pipi als mir
ein nettes kleines Kind vom 3-Meter-Brett auf den Rücken springt. Als ich
japsend auftauche, um mich zu entschuldigen, sehe ich, dass es ja genau das
gleiche Kind wie eben war! Hach wie nett! Hoffentlich hat es sich nicht
wehgetan! Es hört auch tatsächlich gleich auf zu weinen, nachdem ich ihm
meine Uhr geschenkt habe. So ein liebes Kind!

Raus aus dem Wasser, zurück zum Platz.

Als ich dort ankomme, ist der nette Nachbar, der ein wenig auf meine Sachen
aufgepasst hat, nicht mehr da. Mein Geldbeutel auch nicht. Dafür aber sein
Hund, der gerade mein Schnitzelbrötchen frisst um danach in meinen Turnschuh
zu schei8en. Netter Hund!

Eigentlich bin ich sehr ausgeglichen ... aber jetzt ist es doch langsam
genug. Ich packe meine Sachen zusammen und die Sachen vom Nachbarn in seine
Kühlbox. Selbige lasse ich feierlich im Wellenbecken zu Wasser und schaue
mir belustigt den wilden Ritt an, während ich ein paar Takte "Surfin USA"
pfeife.

Mit dem Handy des Herrchens rufe ich eine 0190-Nummer an und werfe es dann
aufs Dach der Umkleidekabinen. Jetzt hab ich mich schon beinahe beruhigt.
Ich schlendere zu meinem Fußball-Freund, nehme ihm den Ball ab und schieße
ihn mit einem beeindruckenden Vollspann aus einem Meter Entfernung direkt in
sein nettes Gesicht. Nachdem er blutüberströmt nach hinten umgefallen ist,
nehme ich die Gelegenheit wahr, in seinem Rucksack noch ein kleines
Feuerchen zu legen und mache mich auf den Weg zum Ausgang.

Als ich am Beckenrand vorbeikomme sehe ich meinen Kumpel vom 3-Meter-Brett.
Da der Bademeister gerade dabei ist, einen Telekom-Opa aus dem Becken zu
fischen, nutze ich den Moment, schnapp mir die Badehose des netten kleinen
Schweinepriesters und hänge sie nicht weit entfernt an einen hohen Ast.

Als ich am Ausgang ankomme schau ich mich ein letztes Mal um: Der
Fußball-Penner hüpft plärrend um seinen brennenden Rucksack herum (das Feuer
hat inzwischen auf benachbarte Bastmatten übergegriffen), die kleine
Nervensäge hüpft nackt unter dem Badehosen-Baum herum (umzingelt von
kreischenden Mädchen) und der nette Nachbar sucht seinen Klamotten ... die
fest verschlossene Kühlbox zieht immer noch ihre Bahnen im Wellenbecken und
das Handy funkelt mir lustig vom Umkleidedach zu. Die Rechnung muss
inzwischen bei etwa 98 Euro liegen ...

Als ich zum Auto zurückkomme, hängt ein Strafzettel dran. Ich nehme ihn ab,
lese ihn aufmerksam durch und esse ihn auf. Dann steig ich in mein brütend
heißes Auto und denke:

Gar nicht so schlecht, so ein Besuch im Freibad.

-----------------------
Hab ich aus dem MSI-Forum.


----------



## !Monty! (31. Mai 2006)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/carthieframpage.html
ganz schön durch der typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (31. Mai 2006)

hab ich vor ewigkeiten auch mal gesehen...
schon gut krass der typ..
HELL YEAH!


----------



## GrauerPanther (31. Mai 2006)

!Monty! schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/carthieframpage.html
> ganz schön durch der typ



Alter! Die ganze Seite is voll mit Horror-Videos.
Das meiste is absolut nich mehr lustig und nix für schwache Nerven.


----------



## glotz (31. Mai 2006)

das geht doch echt zu weit was die da zeigen!! wie mies issn die nachgespielte scene von american history x!! sowas gehört verboten


----------



## Schevron (31. Mai 2006)

Das ding hier is hart http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/runawaytire.html

das krasse is, das mir das auch schon mal fast passiert is. Ich stand mim Rettungswagen auf Bereitschaft und seh auf einmal im augenwinkel was schwarzes vorbeifliegen. Hat sich dann rausgestellt das es ein LKW reifen war der uns um nen knappen meter verfehlt hat.
Der lkw fahrer hat ihn dann wieder eingesammelt, an jedem anderen rad ne mutter abgeschraubt und den verlorenen damit wieder montiert.

Halleluja sog i


----------



## tinitram (31. Mai 2006)

Ja die Seite ist durchaus umstritten. Hat aber auch gute Sachen drauf

Wie zum Beispiel das hier:





klick

oder diese Games:
NYDefender

Puppy Curling


----------



## Mador (31. Mai 2006)

Die American History X Nachmache ist doch sowas von krank! Bei sowas werd ich echt aggressiv ich könnt hinfahren und dem so eine reinhauen. Junge junge, wie kann man nur so assozial sein.....


----------



## florianwagner (31. Mai 2006)

schauts euch mal bis zu ende an

ich sag nur frontal21

http://www.geelife.de/index.php?s=flashmoviesdetails&ID=7


----------



## plazermen (31. Mai 2006)

Florian, du Kake, Kanake und Misstgeburt ;P Ist schon soooo alt dein Link. Trotzdem hab ich wieder toll gelacht. Das beste Teil ist von Mario Klempner Schwarzarbeiter Bros


----------



## tinitram (1. Juni 2006)

http://www.geelife.de/index.php?s=clips&


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (1. Juni 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMwA7UM7mus


----------



## plazermen (1. Juni 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMwA7UM7mus




Ausser, dass die den Tekst bisschen verwechselt haben, passt der Song. (sollte bloss Polen anstatt Deutschland stehen  )


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (1. Juni 2006)

http://www.eylol.de/fun/videos/presi-live2010tv-243.html

Pfälzer und bademwürtemberge unterhalten sich 
na wer verstehts was ???


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (1. Juni 2006)

Guckt mal in die Kaufberatung


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (1. Juni 2006)

1http://koti.mbnet.fi/~bgf/rojut/hefhofhof/


----------



## florianwagner (1. Juni 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> 1http://koti.mbnet.fi/~bgf/rojut/hefhofhof/



da gibts gar nichts zu lachen, so was isn trennungsgrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (2. Juni 2006)

http://www.hodenmumps.net/index.php/2006/05/24/tiger_erklart_den_kiez

 echt lustig der typ!


----------



## Lanoss (2. Juni 2006)

1000er Beitrag krieg ich jetzt nen Preis?


----------



## trialsrider (2. Juni 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> 1000er Beitrag krieg ich jetzt nen Preis?



ja ich bügel dirn Eis!  
und du wirst noch kranker!  
ihr müsst wissen der kleine ist krank! 
Gute Besserungs mails bitte an:[email protected]


----------



## florianwagner (2. Juni 2006)

ich kündige jetzt schon mal ein hervorragendes icq-gespräch an...


----------



## florianwagner (2. Juni 2006)

der Arsch****er (03:30 PM) : 
na
der Arsch****er (03:32 PM) : 
ey du hurensohn schreib
der Arsch****er (03:32 PM) : 
zurück
der Arsch****er (03:32 PM) : 
sonst ****e ich dich
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:35 PM) : 
hallo
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:36 PM) : 
tach
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:36 PM) : 
und jetzt?
der Arsch****er (03:37 PM) : 
ich ****e dich du hurensohn
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:37 PM) : 
das glaube ich nicht
der Arsch****er (03:38 PM) : 
ja werden wir sehen
der Arsch****er (03:38 PM) : 
wo wohnst du du hure
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:38 PM) : 
wo wohnst denn du
der Arsch****er (03:38 PM) : 
Berlin
der Arsch****er (03:38 PM) : 
du hure
der Arsch****er (03:38 PM) : 
wedding
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:38 PM) : 
vielleicht isses bei mir in der nähe, dann können wir uns ja mal privat treffen
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:39 PM) : 
is leider sehr weit
der Arsch****er (03:39 PM) : 
wo wohnst du den
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:39 PM) : 
ich bezweifle, dass dein penis bis nach bayern reicht
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:39 PM) : 
sonnst könnte es ja mit dem arsch****en klappen
der Arsch****er (03:39 PM) : 
wäck mich morgen bei deiner mutter im schlafzimmer
der Arsch****er (03:39 PM) : 
danke
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:40 PM) : 
das heißt weck
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:40 PM) : 
was willstn du bei meiner mutter im schlafzimmer?
der Arsch****er (03:40 PM) : 
sie ****en ne
der Arsch****er (03:40 PM) : 
was sonst
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:40 PM) : 
boa krass
der Arsch****er (03:41 PM) : 
was bist du für ein jankee
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:41 PM) : 
mit deinen 15 jahren willst du meine mutter ****en 
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:41 PM) : 
das dauert doch eh nur 10-20 sekunden
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:42 PM) : 
das is ja fast schon ne frechheit gegenüber meiner mutter
der Arsch****er (03:42 PM) : 
na und pech gehabt
der Arsch****er (03:42 PM) : 
junge du nerrvst
der Arsch****er (03:42 PM) : 
bis dann
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:42 PM) : 
nich so schnell
der Arsch****er (03:42 PM) : 
,was novh 
der Arsch****er (03:43 PM) : 
ich  ****e jeden tag deine mutter
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:43 PM) : 
das stimmt doch gar nicht
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:43 PM) : 
wie stehts denn bei dir mit männern 
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:44 PM) : 
wo du doch so oft vom arsch****en redest
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:44 PM) : 
also ich wär nicht abgeneigt
der Arsch****er (03:44 PM) : 
ey junge ich schwöre wenn du mich noch einmal anschreibst komme ich mit 100 türken und russen zu dir nach bayern und ****e dich  ich meine es ernst noch einmal
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:44 PM) : 
das stimmt doch gar nicht
F.u.c.k. O.f.f. !!! (03:44 PM) : 
und ausserdem hast du mich angeschrieben


----------



## Mador (2. Juni 2006)

der Arsch****er (03:44 PM) :
ey junge ich schwöre wenn du mich noch einmal anschreibst komme ich mit 100 türken und russen zu dir nach bayern und ****e dich ich meine es ernst noch einmal

Ja ne ist klar. Mein Gott IQ von 2 oder


----------



## Benjy (2. Juni 2006)

Mador schrieb:
			
		

> der Arsch****er (03:44 PM) :
> ey junge ich schwöre wenn du mich noch einmal anschreibst komme ich mit 100 türken und russen zu dir nach bayern und ****e dich ich meine es ernst noch einmal
> 
> Ja ne ist klar. Mein Gott IQ von 2 oder


nana... übertreib mal nicht


----------



## florianwagner (2. Juni 2006)

ich hätte ihn fragen sollen ob er die russen und türken nachgezählt hat, oder ob er nicht manns genug ist aleine zu kommen.


----------



## trialsrider (2. Juni 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte ihn fragen sollen ob er die russen und türken nachgezählt hat, oder ob er nicht manns genug ist aleine zu kommen.



das heisst aber alleine....


----------



## hannesra (2. Juni 2006)

http://www.sbg.at/philson/treuetest.mp3
juhu, teil 2.
diesmal is wieder die tuss die biatch, aber ne richtige biatch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (2. Juni 2006)

Ach du heilige sche***. Was geht denn mit der Schlam**. OMG. Und der checkts nicht. LOL


----------



## elhefe (3. Juni 2006)

Wie haißt´s so schön. Wahrheit tut immer weh.


----------



## hannesra (3. Juni 2006)

aber ich fand die tuss echt derbst mies, die hätts ihm wenigstens vorher sagen können... tolle "freundin"


----------



## Mador (3. Juni 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uMW_6CzHvg&search=funny%20lustig%20rtl%20stefan%20raab%20tv%20total
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-AeKkvwIgo&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fjuckiq%2Ede%2F


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Juni 2006)

loooooooooooool einfach zum wegschmeissen!!!  (der 2link)


----------



## trialsrider (3. Juni 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqgm...m funny comedy movie wallace gromit animation


einfach viel zu lustig! 

"what's next?"
"I am trying to blow your head up with my mind!"


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Juni 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqgm...m funny comedy movie wallace gromit animation



eigentlich müsste man dem kleinen mann dafür eine klatschen...


----------



## trail-kob (4. Juni 2006)

dann kannst du auch kein english


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Juni 2006)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> dann kannst du auch kein english



omg, was nur in dem forum los?! naja, was solls...

lesen -> denken -> posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannesra (4. Juni 2006)

http://web972.terra-hosting.de/?p=83
der typ hat doch nur versucht, mit ner strumpfhose überm kopf einkaufen zu gehen...


----------



## hannesra (4. Juni 2006)

wer is furchteinflößender? daddy oder n monster?
Daddy!!! 


"Sir! We are surrounded!" - "Excellent! We can attack in any direction!"
alles aus dem "Was Lustiges Thread" ausm Winfutureforum.de


----------



## tony m (4. Juni 2006)

http://www.unf-unf.de/show1168.html


----------



## Trialar (5. Juni 2006)

tony m schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.unf-unf.de/show1168.html


 
Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sowas absolut nicht lustig findet, oder bin ich einfach zu blöd um das zu verstehen 

Taucht ja jetzt zum was-weiß-ich-wievieltem Mal auf.



			
				hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> http://web972.terra-hosting.de/?p=83
> der typ hat doch nur versucht, mit ner strumpfhose überm kopf einkaufen zu gehen...


Das is ja ma voll geil


----------



## hannesra (5. Juni 2006)

ne, die tuss mit dem lauch is definitiv nicht lustig, wer darüber lacht...ne, ich will hier nichts falsches sagen...

Warum du rockst und ich rave, ungefähr so gewissenhaft und glaubwürdig recherchiert, wie die onkelz noch nazis sind...

will damit sagen, ich finds zum heulen


----------



## hannesra (5. Juni 2006)

Woran man Hollywood-Filme erkennt

â¢Jeder Polizeieinsatz fÃ¼hrt mindestens einmal in einen Strip-Club.
â¢Jede US-Telefonnummer beginnt mit 555.
â¢Wenn Du durch die Stadt gejagt wirst, ist der beste Ort, sich zu verstecken, eine St. Patricks Day Parade. UnabhÃ¤ngig davon, welchen Tag wir haben oder ob Du zufÃ¤llig in Nagasaki bist.
â¢Betten haben spezielle L-fÃ¶rmige Laken, die bei Frauen bis zur Brust reichen, aber nur bis zur Taille bei MÃ¤nnern.
â¢Alle EinkaufstÃ¼ten enthalten mindestens ein Baguette.
â¢Jeder kann ein Flugzeug landen, solange einer im Tower sitzt und die Gebrauchsanweisung vorbetet.
â¢Lippenstift verschmiert nie. Auch nicht beim Tauchen.
â¢Das Ventilationssystem ist das perfekte Versteck. Auch wenn das ganze GebÃ¤ude auf den Kopf gestellt wird, dort sucht Dich niemand, ausserdem kannst Du so jeden beliebigen Punkt im GebÃ¤ude erreichen.
â¢Jeder Schuss des Helden sitzt, wÃ¤hrend die Gegner ganze Magazine leerknallen ohne zu treffen. Pistolen haben mind. 200 Schuss im Magazin.
â¢Falls Du nachladen musst, wirst Du Munition parat haben, selbst wenn Du vorher keine mehr hattest.
â¢Du Ã¼berlebst mit sehr grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit jeden Krieg, solange Du niemals ein Foto Deiner Geliebten zuhause herumzeigst.
â¢Du musst nicht Deutsch sprechen, um als Deutscher Offizier durchzugehen. Ein entsprechender Akzent reicht vÃ¶llig.
â¢Wenn eine Stadt von einer Katastrophe und/oder Monster bedroht wird, gilt die Hauptsorge des BÃ¼rgermeisters den Tourismuseinnahmen oder seiner Ausstellung.
â¢Der Eiffelturm kann von jedem Fenster in Paris gesehen werden.
â¢Ein Mann wird, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, SchlÃ¤ge, Tritte und Kugeln einstecken, aber zusammenzucken, sobald eine Frau versucht, die Wunden zu versorgen.
â¢Ein Schaufenster dient nur dazu, jemanden durchzuwerfen.
â¢Um ein Taxi zu bezahlen, greif einfach in die Brieftasche und ziehe einen Schein raus. Es wird der richtige sein.
â¢Fortpflanzung ist mit jeder Kreatur im Universum mÃ¶glich.
â¢KÃ¼chen haben keine Lichtschalter. Das Licht vom KÃ¼hlschrank reicht vÃ¶llig aus, um alles genauestens zu beleuchten.
â¢In einem Spukhaus gehen Frauen unheimlichen GerÃ¤uschen immer in der UnterwÃ¤sche nach, die mÃ¶glichst viel zeigt.
â¢Computer haben weder Betriebssystem noch gibt's Textverarbeitungsprogramme. Das Display zeigt grundsÃ¤tzlich 'Enter Password' und nach Eingabe des richtigen gibt's automatisch einen Ausdruck des gewÃ¼nschten Textes.
â¢MÃ¼tter kochen stÃ¤ndig Eier, Kaffee und sonstiges, unabhÃ¤ngig davon, ob's irgendwer jemals isst.
â¢Der Polizeichef suspendiert stÃ¤ndig seinen besten Mitarbeiter oder gibt ihm noch 48 Stunden, um den Job zu erledigen.
â¢Ein Streichholz reicht, um ein GebÃ¤ude von der GrÃ¶sse einer Halle auszuleuchten. Ein Halogenscheinwerfer jedoch wird die eine alles entscheidende Ecke im Dunkeln lassen.
â¢Bauern aus dem Mittelalter haben perfekte ZÃ¤hne.
â¢Obwohl man im 20. Jahrhundert Waffen auf Kilometer exakt ins Ziel lenken kann, wird diese Technologie bis zum 23. Jhd. auf mysteriÃ¶se Art und Weise in Vergessenheit geraten.
â¢Jeder, der aus einem Alptraum erwacht, wird aufrecht im Bett sitzen, schwitzen und keuchen.
â¢Auch wenn die Strasse perfekt gerade ist, muss man wild links-rechts lenken.
â¢Alle Bomben haben eine Menge DrÃ¤hte, rote blinkende Lichter und eine Digitalanzeige, die genau zeigt, wie lang's noch dauert.
â¢Es gibt immer einen Parkplatz vor dem GebÃ¤ude, in das man will.
â¢Polizisten lÃ¶sen FÃ¤lle nur, wenn sie suspendiert sind.
â¢Wenn Du anfÃ¤ngst, auf der Strasse zu tanzen, wird jeder sofort mittanzen und auch die Schritte genau kennen.
â¢Jeder Laptop ist stark genug, um ausserirdische Kommunikation zu stÃ¶ren oder ihr VerschlÃ¼sselungssystem zu knacken.
â¢UnabhÃ¤ngig davon, wie zahlenmÃ¤ssig Dir der Feind im Nahkampf Ã¼berlegen ist, sie werden schÃ¶n abwarten und um Dich herumtanzen, um einzeln anzugreifen.
â¢Wenn jemand mit einem Kopftreffer zu Boden geht, hat er nie ernsthafte Verletzungen. Es sei denn, es passt ins Drehbuch.
â¢Polizisten arbeiten grundsÃ¤tzlich mit Partnern zusammen, die das genaue Gegenteil von ihnen sind.
â¢Wenn sie unter sich sind, sprechen AuslÃ¤nder grundsÃ¤tzlich in der Landessprache, auch wenn sie's bestenfalls gerade brechend sprechen.
â¢Wenn Du eine KettensÃ¤ge brauchst, ist eine da.
â¢Jedes Schloss kann kinderleicht mit einer BÃ¼roklammer oder einer Scheckkarte geknackt werden. Ausser es gehÃ¶rt zu einem brennenden GebÃ¤ude und ein Kind ist drinnen eingesperrt.
â¢Ein elektrischer Zaun, der stark genug ist um einen Dinosaurier umzuhauen, wird an einem achtjÃ¤hrigen Kind keinen bleibenden Schaden hinterlassen.
â¢Nachrichtensendungen enthalten zumindest einen Beitrag, der Dich persÃ¶nlich betrifft.
â¢Weglaufende Frauen stolpern immer und verdrehen sich dabei den KnÃ¶chel.
â¢Kugeln prallen von Supermann ab, aber er wird sich ducken, wenn die Waffe nach ihm geworfen wird.
â¢Die bÃ¶sen Jungs verlieren immer.
â¢Jede Frau, die unverheiratet Sex hatte, stirbt spÃ¤testens eine Stunde spÃ¤ter.
â¢Pferde sind unempfindlich gegen Kugeln, Schwerter, Pfeile und Speere, stolpern aber Ã¼ber ein BÃ¼schel Gras im schlechtestmÃ¶glichen Moment. (Wenn der Reiter eine Frau war, wird sie sich den KnÃ¶chel verdrehen, hatte sie zuvor Sex, war's das).
â¢Alle Priester sind aus Irland. Kellnerinnen sind aus Georgia, Kellner aus New York.
â¢Darsteller aus Soap Operas sind (leider!) unsterblich ... es sei denn, sie wollen mehr Geld.
â¢Autos passen in Garagen.
â¢Reifen qietschen auf Sand und Schotterwegen.
â¢Gottes Stimme ist ein tiefer Bass, mit einem wohlklingenden Echo.
â¢Auf Raumschiffen gibt es keine Toiletten.





sry 4 spamming, aber ich hab grad nichts zu tun... und dazu is der thread ja schlieÃlich da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannesra (5. Juni 2006)

Kreative Pornotitel
â¢Ariella - die versaute Meerjungfrau, Assablanca, Alarm im Darm, Affentanz im Negerarsch, Analritter 2 - Heute wird eingedost, Alte Schachteln frisch gebÃ¼gelt
â¢Bumsbronchitis 7, Bananen**** in Mosambik, Bens Huren
â¢Der Soldat James Schwein, Die Hure der Ringe, Die Reise zum G-Punkt der Elke, DornmÃ¶schen, Dagobert ****, Der Arknall, Der Pimmel Ã¼ber Berlin, Die Schwanzwald Klinik
â¢Eiskalte Schwengel
â¢Forrest Hump, **** und Fotzi im Bumsbomber nach Thailand, FÃ¤kalschlacht am Darmschacht, Frisch ge****t und abgemolken, **** off - Im KÃ¶rper des Feindes
â¢Gaydiator, Gabi Vom Bahnhof Zoo, Gaywatch - Die RiesenschwÃ¤nze von Malibu
â¢Hairy Potter und die Kammer des Schleckens, Hobbythek - Rindsrossetten zum selber fisten
â¢In Diana Jones, In die Analen, Inferno Anale
â¢JÃ¤ger des verlorenen Schwanzes, Jurassic **** - Angriff der Pornosaurier
â¢Kack ab Baby, KommAir - Diesen **** werden sie nie vergessen
â¢Miss Under-the-cover, Muckel und der kleine Samen, Moby ****- im Arsch des Pottwals, Mobyâs Dick
â¢Nicht gucken - schlucken, Nicht Ohne Meine Freunde
â¢Octopussy
â¢Pederator, Pulp ****schÃ¶n, PlÃ¶tzlich Prinzessin
â¢RoboCock, Robin Fut im MÃ¶senwald
â¢Schindlerâs Fist, Schneeflittchen und die sieben Zwerge, Schwanz der Vampire, Sperminator 2 - Tag der Abspritzung, Spiel mir am Glied mit Kot, Star**** Troopers, Stadt der Stengelâ¦, Strip langsam, Schwanz im GlÃ¼ck
â¢Tittanic,
â¢Vier FÃ¤uste in Julia
â¢Wenn dich der Postbote 3x knallt


----------



## hannesra (5. Juni 2006)

"Der Pilot war sofort tot. Verletzt wurde bei dem Unglück jedoch niemand"
(Gabi Bauer in den "Tagesthemen" / ARD)

"Sie sagen, der Schlangenbiß sei tödlich. Wie tödlich?"
(Jürgen Fliege in seiner Show / ARD)

"Die Medaillen sind vergeben, wer sie bekommt, ist offen"
(Kugelstoß-Trainer Dieter Kollacl / ZDF)

"Sie hat die Traumzeit aller 400-Meter-Läuferinnen geknackt und blieb erstmals unter 50 Minuten!"
(Reporter Norbert König bei der Leichtathletik-WM / ZDF)

"Ein schlimmer Unfall. Aber Gott sei Dank kein so schlimmer Unfall."
(Max Schauzer im "Fernsehgarten" / ZDF)

Dieter Thomas Heck zu Angelika Milster: "Sie sind eine wunderbare Frau!"
Sie: "Danke, gleichfalls!"
(Dialog im "Show Palast" / ZDF)

"Drei Männer allein zu Haus - das klappt fast besser als ohne Frau"
(Ehemann von General Motors-Chefingenieurin Rita Forst in "Die Erlkönigin" / ZDF)

"Wichtig sind besonders die Beine, denn damit läuft das Pferd"
(Gehört in einem Bericht über die Galoppwoche in Iffezheim / ZDF)

"Da steht es - für alle, die nichts lesen können"
(Britta v. Lojewski in "Kochduell" / VOX)

"Mein Ring ist ein Unikat - meine Frau hat genau den gleichen"
(Oliver Geissen in "Exclusiv - Weekend" / RTL)

"Die Kastelruther Spatzen schaffen es, ganz allein die Bühne vollzumachen"
(Moderator Michael Thürnau beim "Festival der Volksmusik" / NDR)

"Tanja und ich werden Papa"
(Formal-1-Pilot Heinz Harald Frentzen im Interview / RTL)

"Der Tote, der am Freitag gefunden wurde, liegt jetzt als Leiche in der Gerichtsmedizin"
(Gehört auf WDR 2)

"Ziege ist umgeknickt. Es sieht nach einer Schulterverletzung aus"
(Moderator beim Länderspiel Finnland - Deutschland / ZDF)

"Je länger das Spiel dauert, desto weniger Zeit bleibt"
(Marcel Reif beim Spiel Bayern - Unterhaching / Premiere)


"Wir haben jetzt klare Verhältnisse, aber wir wissen noch nicht welche"
(Lothar Späth in "Späth am Abend" / n-tv)

"Alle zehn Jahre werden die Menschen ein Jahr älter"
(Finanzminister Hans Eichel bei "Sabine Christiansen / ARD)

"Tom hatte keine besonders schöne Kindheit - er ist Holländer..."
(Kai Pflaume in "Nur die Liebe zählt" / SAT.1)

"Eigentlich ist es egal, welche Farbe ein Ferrari hat, Hauptsache, er ist rot!"
(Gehört in "Exclusiv-Weekend" / RTL)

"Es kann in die Hose gehen, aber es kann natürlich auch schiefgehen"
(Christian Danner beim "GP von Österreich" / RTL)

"Die Größe der Touristen ist auf Menorca kleiner als auf Mallorca"
(Peter Schöllhorn in der "3sat-Börse" / 3sat)

"Es war der 19. Tote. Auch er hat nicht überlebt"
(Gehört in "Brisant" / ARD)

"Meine Tochter ist jetzt drei Monate und vier Wochen alt"
(Nadja Auermann in der Harald Schmidt Show / SAT.1)

"Ich habe es nur aus den Augenwinkeln gehört"
(Gehört in "Explosiv" / RTL)

"Man sieht sie nicht, man hört sie nur - die lautlosen Jäger der Nacht"
(Kommentar in "Früh-Stück mit Tieren" / SW3)


"Als ich meinen Mann kennenlernte, war ich schon nach einem Monat hochschwanger"
(Gehört bei "Riverboat" / MDR)


----------



## hannesra (5. Juni 2006)

Unbedingt lesen (dauert 3 Minuten) - ist aber Weltklasse!

In der Morgenshow des Radiosenders WBAM FM in Chicago wird ein
Gewinnspiel gemacht, wo man normalerweise Urlaubsreisen usw.
Gewinnen kann. Das Spiel heißt "Partner-Spiel". Der Moderator ruft jemanden
auf der Arbeit an und fragt die Person, ob sie verheiratet ist oder in einer festen Beziehung lebt. Wird die Frage bejaht, dann stellt er der Person 3 sehr persönliche Fragen, die von Paar zu Paar unterschiedlich sein können und er fragt jeweils nach dem Namen des Partners und dessen Diensttelefonnummer (zur Identifikation). Wenn beide Partner unabhängig voneinander die gleichen Antworten geben, dann sind sie die Gewinner.

Dieser spezielle Tag (12-9-98) wurde interessant:
Moderator: Hey, hier ist Edgar von WBAM. Kennst du das "Partner-Spiel"?
Kandidat: (lachend) Ja, das tue ich.
Moderator: Wie ist dein Name? Nur den Vornamen, bitte.
Kandidat: Brian.
Moderator: Bist du verheiratet, oder was - Brian?
Brian: Ja.
Moderator: Ja? Bedeutet das, dass du verheirate bist? Oder was? Brian?
Brian: (nervös lachend) Ja, ich bin verheiratet.
Moderator: Danke, Brian. Okay, nun, wie ist der Name deiner Frau? Nur den Vornamen bitte, Brian.
Brian: Sara.
Moderator: Ist Sara grad bei der Arbeit, Brian?
Brian: Sie wird mich umbringen.
Moderator: Locker bleiben, Brian. Ist sie bei der Arbeit?
Brian: (lachend) Ja, ist sie.
Moderator: Dann ist alles okay. 1. Frage: Wann hattest du das letzte Mal Sex?
Brian: Sie wird mich umbringen.
Moderator: BRIAN! Locker bleiben, Mann.
Brian: Ungefähr um 8 Uhr heute morgen.
Moderator: Atta boy (das bedeutet wohl so viel wie: Alter Schwede oder Mensch Junge?)
Brian: (schüchtern lachend) Tja!
Moderator: Nr 2: Wie lange hat es gedauert?
Brian: Ungefähr 10 Minuten.
Moderator: Wow! Du möchtest diese Reise wirklich gewinnen, was? Niemand hätte das gesagt, wäre da nicht eine Reise als Einsatz.
Brian: Ja, das wäre wirklich nett.
Moderator: Okay, letzte Frage: Wo hattest du heute früh um 8 Uhr Sex?
Brian: (heftig lachend) Ich ... hmm.
Moderator: Das klingt gut, Brian. Wo war es?
Brian: Nicht, dass es so großartig war. Es ist nur so, dass ihre Mutter grad für ein paar Wochen bei uns ist und die hat in der Zeit gerade geduscht.
Moderator: Ooooooooh!!! Du hinterlistiger Bursche!
Brian: Auf dem Küchentisch.
Moderator: Nicht so großartig? Das ist viel abenteuerlicher als ich es in den letzten 100 Malen gemacht habe.(zu den Zuhörern) Wie dem auch sei, ich werde Brian nun in der Leitung behalten, lasse mir die Dienstnummer seiner Frau geben und rufe sie an. Hört euch das an!

- Werbeunterbrechung -

Moderator: (zu den Zuhörern) Lasst uns Sara anrufen, sollen wir?

(Tastentöne *ring ring*)
Angestellte: Kinko.
Moderator: Hey, ist dort irgendwo Sara?
Angestellte: Das bin ich.
Moderator: Sara, ich bin Edgar von WBAM. Ich habe jetzt gerade ein paar Stunden mit Brian gesprochen.
Sara: (lachend) Ein paar Stunden?
Moderator: Na gut, eine Weile eben. Er ist auch bei uns in der Leitung. Brian wusste, dass er alle Fragen beantworten musste, oder Ihr verliert ... kennst du die Spielregeln von dem "Partner-Spiel"?
Sara: Nein.
Moderator: Gut.
Brian: (lacht)
Sara: (lacht) Brian, was zum Teufel hast du gemacht?
Brian: (lachend) Beantworte einfach nur die Fragen ehrlich, okay.
Sara: Oh Brian!
Moderator: Ja, ja, ja. Sara, ich werde dir nun 3 Fragen stellen und wenn du exakt das antwortest, was Brian gesagt hat, dann geht es für euch beide nach Orlando, Florida auf unsere Kosten. Das beinhaltet auch Tickets für Disney-World, Sea-World und Karten für ein Spiel der Orlando-Magics (Basketball).Hast du es verstanden, Sara? SARA! VERSTEH ES die Orlando Magics, sie werden zuschlagen, Sara *Halloooooo*? Ist jemand zu Hause?!?!
Sara: (heftig lachend) JA, ja.
Brian: (lacht)
Moderator: Okay, wann hattest du zuletzt Sex, Sara?
Sara: Oh Gott, Brian...heute morgen, bevor Brian zur Arbeit ging.
Moderator: Um welche Uhrzeit?
Sara: Ungefähr 8 Uhr, denke ich.

DING DING DING (sound effect für richtige Antwort)

Moderator: Sehr gut. Nächste Frage: Wie lange hat es gedauert?
Sara: Vielleicht 12 - 15 Minuten.
Moderator: ... hmm.

Stimme im Hintergrund des Studios: Das ist dicht genug. Ich denke, sie will versuchen seine Männlichkeit nicht zu verletzen.

DING DING DING (sound effect für richtige Antwort)

Moderator: Okay, wir werden dir nun diese geben. Letzte Frage: Wo wurde es dir besorgt?
Sara: OH MEIN GOTT, BRIAN! Du hast es ihnen nicht gesagt, oder?!?!
Brian: Erzähl es ihm, Liebling.
Moderator: Was drückt dich denn so sehr, Sara?
Sara: Nun, es ist nur ... meine Mutter macht grad Ferien bei uns und....
Moderator: SIE HAT ES GESEHEN?!?!
Sara: BRIAN?!?!
Brian: NEIN, nein ich denke nicht ...
Moderator: Ruhig bleiben, Schwester. In deinem Kopf herrscht ja ein Durch - einander. Deine Antwort?
Sara: Mein Gott ... ich kann nicht glauben, dass du ihnen das erzählt hast!
Brian: Komm Liebling, es ist für den Trip nach Florida.
Moderator: Komm Sara, wir haben nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wo wurde es Dir besorgt?
Sara: In den Arsch!!!

(lange Pause)

Moderator: Wir sind gleich zurück.

- Werbeunterbrechung -

Moderator: Ladies und Gentleman, das tut mir leid. Dies ist eine Live-Radiosendung und solche Dinge passieren. Wie dem auch sei, Brian und Sara werden ins liebliche Orlando, Florida reisen.


----------



## hannesra (5. Juni 2006)

wenn euch leicht übel wird, oder ihr grad esst _nicht_ anschauen


----------



## elhefe (5. Juni 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> Moderator: Komm Sara, wir haben nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wo wurde es Dir besorgt?
> Sara: In den Arsch!!!
> 
> (lange Pause)
> ...




Gab´s sowas nicht auch schon bei Traumhochzeit mit Linda de Mol. (Hab natürlich nur davon gehört  )


----------



## Trialar (5. Juni 2006)

Is mir grad so aufgefallen:


----------



## Lanoss (5. Juni 2006)

Oh mein Gott 7* das Wort Thread direkt untereinander.

Ihr wißt was das bedeutet oder?

Wenn man die Buchstaben des Wortes "Thread" durch die Zahlen die ihre Position im Alphabet kennzeichnen ersetzt, erhält man:
20 8 18 5 1 4 zusammen 57.
Nimmt man 57 mal 7 (so oft stand es ja untereinander) erhält man 399.
3+9+9= 21   >  2+1=3
3 kommt auch bei dem Wort Illuminati raus.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Juni 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott 7* das Wort Thread direkt untereinander.
> 
> Ihr wißt was das bedeutet oder?
> 
> ...



  oh man!!!


----------



## hannesra (6. Juni 2006)

paranoia?


----------



## Scr4t (6. Juni 2006)

schlechtes wetter??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannesra (6. Juni 2006)

ok, auch n guter grund...


----------



## glotz (7. Juni 2006)

flugstunde gefällig?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gulv_bvZS94&eurl=


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2006)

wer frueher stirbt hat mehr von der ewigkeit

oder

was macht der hollaender wenn er die WM gewonnen hat?

die playstation aus!


----------



## Benjy (7. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> was macht der hollaender wenn er die WM gewonnen hat?
> 
> die playstation aus!


den haste von kalli geklaut... den hat er erzählt als er bei pochers wm-countdown zu gast war


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2006)

oh sorry das wuste ich nich! ich habe kein fernseher, den hat mir mein kumpel grade erzaehlt


----------



## V!RUS (8. Juni 2006)

Verdammt, also ihr kennt die Rätsel... 

Ein Wort mit 10 Buchstaben. Ein Buchstabe (das L) ist vorgegeben. Die 9 Buchstaben die oben drüberstehen müssen also eingefügt werden...

Ich komm nicht drauf. Schafft es jemand?


----------



## hopmonkey (8. Juni 2006)

luftballon


----------



## V!RUS (8. Juni 2006)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> luftballon



Stimmt  

Ist einem Freund von mir gerade aufgefallen. Ich hab die ganze Zeit nach irgendwas mit Auto oder Ball gesucht.


----------



## hopmonkey (8. Juni 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt
> 
> Ist einem Freund von mir gerade aufgefallen. Ich hab die ganze Zeit nach irgendwas mit Auto oder *Ball *gesucht.






			
				hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> luft*ball*on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (8. Juni 2006)

War klar, dass das kommt...  

Aaaaber, ein Ball hat ja so nichts mit einem Ballon zu tun und wer kommt drauf bei Ball noch ein "on" dranzuhängen.


----------



## GrauerPanther (9. Juni 2006)

Der Titel zum Spiel


----------



## Booomer (10. Juni 2006)

An wenn wird er das Rad jetzt wohl schicken???

Ebay 1

Ebay 2


----------



## hannesra (10. Juni 2006)

hrhr, zwickmühle...


----------



## tinitram (11. Juni 2006)

Vorsicht - nicht raufklicken. The Hoff


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. Juni 2006)

Mentos vs Coke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (11. Juni 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Mentos vs Coke



Jaaa, das habe ich auch schon öfters gemacht. 

Und wisst ihr auch was passiert, wenn man Coke trinkt und dann Mentos isst?  

HierKlicken


----------



## Mador (11. Juni 2006)

37 Möglichkeiten einen Polizisten wütend zu machen...

1. Wenn ein Polizist mit dir spricht, stell dich taub.

2. Frag ob du seine Waffe sehen oder anfassen darfst.

3. Wenn er nein sagt, oder warum fragt, sag ihm, dass du nur sehen wolltest ob deine größer ist.

4. Gib ihm die Hand und fasse ihn oft an.

5. Frage ihn, wo er die coole Verkleidung her hat.

6. Frage ihn, ob du dir sein Kostüm ausleihen kannst.

7. Frage nach seinem Namen und sprich ihn nur mit dem Vornamen an.

8. Tu so als ob du schwul wärst und frage nach einem Date.

9. Fang an zu weinen, wenn er nein sagt.

10. Wenn er ja sagt, melde es seinen Vorgesetzten.

11. Wenn er dich durchsuchen will und dir sagt, dass du die Beine spreizen sollst, erkläre ihm, dass du nicht an ihm interessiert bist.

12. Sage ihm,dass du auf Männer in Uniformen stehst.

13. Versuche ihn mit Süßigkeiten zu bestechen.

14. Versuche zeitgleich mit ihm 'Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere' zu sagen.

15. Wenn du was unterzeichnen musst popel vorher in deiner Nase und lass dir von ihm einen Stift geben.

16. Kau auf dem Stift herum.

17. Steck dir den Stift ins Ohr.

18. Falls er dir einen Kugelschreiber gibt, bau ihn unauffällig auseinander und klau die Feder.

19. Frage ihn ob er eine Tochter hat. Wenn er ja sagt erzähle ihm, dass du seinen Nachnamen irgendwoher kanntest.

20. Lass dir alles zwei mal erklären.

21. Sprich ihm alles leise nach was er sagt.

22. Rede mit dir selbst.

23. Versuche ihm dein Auto zu verkaufen.

24. Frage ob du sein Auto kaufen kannst.

25.Wenn er dich mit zur Wache nimmt frage ob du im Auto vorne sitzen darfst.

26. Wenn du darfst spiel mit der Sirene

27. Falls du hinten sitzen musst, streichel seinen Hinterkopf durch das Gitter.

28. Vergwissere dich, dass er angeschnallt ist.

29. Hole dir eine Bierdose aus dem Handschuhfach und öffne sie noch bevor er zur Tür kommt.

30. Frage ihn ob er dein Bier halten könne, bis du deinen Führerschein gefunden hast?

31. Sage ihm er solle nicht den Kofferraum überprüfen.

32. Entschuldige dich dafür, das du nicht gesehen hast das eine Kamera in den Radarkasten war.

33. Frage ihn ob er nicht einer von den Village People ist und wo seine Kollegen sind?

34. Weise ihn darauf hin, dass du sein Gehalt zahlst!

35. Frag ihn,ob er schon einmal einen Menschen erschossen hat.

36. Antwortet er mit ja, frage ihn,ob dies auch schon im Dienst vorgekommen ist

37. Verabschiede dich immer mit einem Lächeln und einem leicht süffisantem Unterton mit: Grüß mir deine Frau und meine Kinder


----------



## trialsrider (11. Juni 2006)

http://www.veofun.com/ketchup-66


----------



## speedy_j (11. Juni 2006)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht - nicht raufklicken. The Hoff




warum singt der david in dem video eigentlich nicht syncron. konnte der denn gar nichts. 

aber noch viel besser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OJCWak3BsA

und: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6d3hCd9HnI


----------



## AxLpAc (12. Juni 2006)

weil ja nich schon genug vom fussball zu sehen und zu hören ist zur zeit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2IkbwVZiEQ


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (12. Juni 2006)

das lohnt sich! 
das ziel ist in greifbarerer nähe, und das endspiel nicht mehr all zu lang hin....  

http://www.svenswmwette.com/
.
.


----------



## esgey (13. Juni 2006)

http://www.veofun.com/depila_noduele

anguggenä, odda watt!??!


----------



## GrauerPanther (13. Juni 2006)

Für alle, die beim Endspiel gern nackte Haut sehen möchten:
Svens WM Wette
(nich seine Haut, die seiner Freundin )


----------



## Lanoss (13. Juni 2006)

Sag mal habt ihr schon von Svens Wette gehört?


----------



## GrauerPanther (13. Juni 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal habt ihr schon von Svens Wette gehört?



OK, nächstes mal les' ich vorher den Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrauerPanther (13. Juni 2006)

Passend zu Svens Wette: Das WM Flitzer Spiel.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (15. Juni 2006)

na, bei der hitze da draußen ist doch mal eine kleine abkühlung gefällig...

...oder???


----------



## Schevron (15. Juni 2006)

na da viel spaß beim eiskratzen.
problematisch wirds wenn da einer im auto geschlafen hat


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (15. Juni 2006)

hehe, sehr schÖÖÖn...

das wird sicher lustig, wenn beim endspiel mit svens olle über den platz rennt und dann auch noch gepimpert wird   http://www.stopptsvenswmwette.dl.am/


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Juni 2006)

Das ist echt krass, aber ich denke davor wird er von der Security eingesammelt.


----------



## Lanoss (16. Juni 2006)

Die Veranstalter haben auch inet, außerdem wurde bereits im Fernsehn (ARD)über Sven berichtet.
Lustig findichs trotzdem


----------



## AxLpAc (16. Juni 2006)

svenswmwette.com scheint down zu sein - das wär natürlich ärgerlich!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (16. Juni 2006)

ja! scheint so....dann wird aus der gegenwette leider auch nichts mehr!  http://www.stopptsvenswmwette.dl.am


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Juni 2006)

zitat aus The Collective: (soaehnlichglaubich)
what most people think, what men like is: cars, beer, girls - what we are doing is: cars, beer, girls AND biking. not just that three - you can have four!

warscheinlich kennt ihr den schon aber der ist echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pankowtrialer (17. Juni 2006)

@fahrbereit
nö, also ick kannte den noch nich....aba n sehr geiler t-shirt spruch


----------



## Mador (17. Juni 2006)

<eViLmOe> ay leute!!! ich krich 500¤ von meinem onkel wenn ich aufhör zu rauchen      
<TheDoom> lol?! junge mach das 0o überleg ma wieviele zigaretten zu dir davon kaufen könntest  
<eViLmOe> -.-  
<LittleThing> eh ja, doom....


----------



## Lanoss (17. Juni 2006)

Was viele von euch nicht wußten:

Martin (Trialsrider) war mal mehrere Jahre als Schiffbrüchiger auf einer einsamen (Halb-)Insel.
nach etwa sieben Jahren sah er einen Punkt am Horizont der langsam näher kam.
Erst Stunden später könnte er erkennen das es sich dabei um eien Schwimmer handelt der auf seine Insel zukommt.
Genauer gesagt um eine Schwimmerin.
Sie (sieht blendend aus) kommt (Hale Berry like) aus dem Wasser den Strand hoch und fragt ihn:"Na, Wann hast du das letzte mal ein kühles Bier getrunken?"
Das is jetzt schon 7 Jahre her." antwortet der total baffe Trialsrider.
Darauf holt sie Eine Flasche Bier aus einer Tasche an ihrem Neoprenanzug hervor öffnet sie und reicht sie dem glücklichen Trialsrider.
Und während dieser trinkt öffnet sie den Reißverschluß ihres Anzugs und holt ihre wunderbaren Titten hervor lächelt ihn an und fragt:" Und wann hattest du das letzte mal so richtig Spaß"


Darauf Trialsrider:" Ey nä ne. Sach bloß du hast 'n Trialbike dabei."


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Juni 2006)

@lanos
yes ders klasse !!!!!

ein ki==er sitz auf seinem balkon und raucht, auf einmal schiesst ein feuerball vorbei!
woooahhr, denkt er sich und chillt weiter..
als er gerade den naechsten anzuenden will schiesst wieder ein feuerball vorbei!..
was is los - denkt er sich und baut noch ein..
eben ausgedrueckt, wieder ein feuerball von links nach rechts..
das wird ihm zuviel und er steht auf und merkt das er furchtbaren durst hat.
er geht rein und fragt sein kumpel: mann alter ich hab tierischt durst..
da meint sein kumpel: klar wenn du drei tage draussen sitzt ohne was zu trinken...


----------



## Trialar (17. Juni 2006)

Hoffentlich kein repost

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/bang.php

http://www.shaveeverywhere.com/ (auf Intro klicken)


Klickt auf testdrive


----------



## Trialar (17. Juni 2006)

Ich hab noch einen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecQ0WOOAKbY&search=Zeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Monty! (17. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trialbike-neuwer...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
????????


----------



## Monty98 (17. Juni 2006)

!Monty! schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trialbike-neuwer...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ????????



yeeah...ich gar net mehr zum lachen aufhörn


----------



## Trialar (18. Juni 2006)

hab ich grad bei eBay entdeckt:

ein Trial-Fully  

http://cgi.ebay.de/BULLS-Dirtbike-Mountain-Bike-MTB-Trial-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ8829945136QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ist das jetzt zum Lachen oder zum weinen.

Und dann noch dieses Hardcore-Trialbike:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rex-26zoll-Trial_W0QQitemZ8826957980QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lanoss (18. Juni 2006)

Boah ich finde den sollte man mal auflaufen lassen.
Und bei ebay abmahnen.


----------



## Trialar (18. Juni 2006)

deswegen auch die ganzen Aufkleber am oberrohr 

Naja, der Käufer wird sich freuen

Da haben sogar schon welche geboten


----------



## Lanoss (18. Juni 2006)

Ich hab den Verkäufer mal gefragt ob der Rahmen ganz ist. Mal gucken.


Trialsrider ist übrigens ein Mini-Rocker. Das war nämlich so:


Der kleine Max wird gefragt, was er denn später mal werden möchte. Er
ganz
stolz: "Ich will mal ein
Rocker werden!" Die Lehrerin fragt: "Ja, sag mal: weißt du eigentlich,
was das ist: ein Rocker?" "Na
klar: 'n fettes Motorrad unterm Arsch, Bier saufen und Weiber vögeln!"
Die Lehrerin läuft rot an, schreit rum und schickt ihn schließlich
vorzeitig nach Hause mit der Auflage, dass er es seinen Eltern erzählt.
Der Max kommt schließlich viel zu früh heim und da fragt ihn natürlich
gleich der Vater, warum er denn schon so früh daheim sei.

"Weil mich die Lehrerin nach meinem Berufswunsch gefragt hat." "Ja und
was hast Du gesagt?" "Na, dass ich Rocker werden will!" "Hä?" "Na:
fettes Motorrad unterm Arsch, Bier saufen ohne Ende und Weiber vögeln!"

Darauf schmiert ihm sein Vater eine; wutentbrannt schickt er den Max In
sein Zimmer: "...und bis zum Abendessen überlegst Du Dir einen
vernünftigen Beruf!" Nun es wird Abend und Max kam wieder aus seinem
Zimmer. Der Vater fragt ihn: "Na, und was haben wir denn jetzt für einen
Berufswunsch?" Max ist ganz kleinlaut: "Ja ähm: ich werde ...

Mini Rocker." "Was soll denn das nun wieder?"

"Nun .... .... Fahrrad fahren, Milch trinken und wichsen..."


----------



## trialsrider (18. Juni 2006)

öööhmmm joar...ihr müsst dazu wissen das mein Bruder in nem kleinen Kaff wohnt wo man schnell verblödet.
Außerdem hat er leider nur ein Bein und keine Arme deshalb kann er weder wichsen noch selbstständig milch trinken.


----------



## Schevron (19. Juni 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Boah ich finde den sollte man mal auflaufen lassen.
> Und bei ebay abmahnen.


 
nuja, krasse flex aktion =)


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (19. Juni 2006)

pissbecken für moderate preise...

http://www.clarkmade.com/urinals.html


----------



## Echo 06 (19. Juni 2006)

die idee mit dem fully hat ich schon eeewig...endlich hat sie mal einer verwirklicht   wie sich das wohl fährt... *smile*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (19. Juni 2006)

ueber die pissbecken laesst sich streiten, was soll die ganze arbeit und die kohle wenns eh angeschifft wird?
n gesicht vom bush waere mir lieber, na ja draufgeschi§§en!


----------



## Rheingauer (19. Juni 2006)

So hab ich grade gefunden

-> http://www.ascii-wm.net/# .


Anleitung:
On Windows: 

  run 'cmd' (Press 'Windows-Key'-'R', type 'cmd' and ENTER)
  or find the the command shell in your 'start' menu

  on the command shell type:

	your-host:~$ telnet ascii-wm.net 2006
//---------------------------------------------------------
On Mac OSX:

  Find and run Terminal (in Applications/Utilities) 
  Now type into your terminal:

	your-host:~$ telnet ascii-wm.net 2006



Es wird wohl jedes Spiel live in Ascii übertragen. Wenn man etwas Abstand vom Monitor hat , erkennt man sogar die Schriftzüge von den Werbebannern.  *total  geil*

gruß
Bastian


----------



## trialsrider (19. Juni 2006)

ICQ verlauf mit meiner Freundin!  


SubZero (08:15 PM) : 
ich finde es schweeeer doof das dass Spiel nicht geht  
Jessy B2603 (08:18 PM) : 
hmmm aber wieso ging das denn dann gestern erst noch???
SubZero (08:18 PM) : 
ich hab keine ahnung voll komishc! habs sogar nochmal installiert!
SubZero (08:18 PM) : 
 
Jessy B2603 (08:20 PM) : 
hmmmm das ist wirklich komisch!
Jessy B2603 (08:22 PM) : 
 
SubZero (08:22 PM) : 
 
Jessy B2603 (08:23 PM) : 
knuddel....
SubZero (08:23 PM) : 
 knuddel knutsch!
Jessy B2603 (08:24 PM) : 
leck,blas und **** :-D
SubZero (08:25 PM) : 
  
SubZero (08:25 PM) : 
oh man schatz!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (19. Juni 2006)

man man man!!!

neulich nachts, als der trialsrider mal nicht trialen war oder sich mit irgend einem mädel beschäftigt hat.
     klick da -> der trialsriader als samurairider...


----------



## Mador (19. Juni 2006)

Wieso machen eigentlich alle Trialsrider dumm an?? Ich versteh dass nicht, aber so gut wie alle, wenn sie irgendeinen Link posten und da irgendwas bescheuertes drin ist, ist es gleich Trialsrider? Ist das nur provokation oder dummheit oder was weis ich? Klärt mich mal bitte auf.


----------



## trialsrider (19. Juni 2006)

Ne ne! der LANOSS ist mein Bruder (also leiblicher)
der macht halt sowas gerne! ich zieh ja auch gern mal über ihn her!
Und die andern machen es halt ab und zu weil sie wissen das
ichs ihnen nicht zu krumm nehme! Außerdem provoziere ich ja auch selber
mal ganz gerne! Und solang es nicht zu heftig ist bin ich für jeden Spaß
zu haben! Außerdem so wie ich hier manchmal die Fresse aufreiße
hab ich sowas halt ab und zu verdiendt! also ich schrei laut wenn ich
hilfe brauche!  

Also danke MADOR für die Rückendeckung!


----------



## elhefe (20. Juni 2006)

ich kann den trialsrider auch gut leiden. den kannst auch doof anquatschen, ohne dass es gleich nen wilden schlagabtausch gibt. scheint ein gemütlicher zeitgenosse zu sein.


----------



## Mador (20. Juni 2006)

Aso, ok! Thx für die Aufklärung


----------



## schmitti (21. Juni 2006)

http://machomedia.blogspot.com/2006/06/bicycle_17.html

wie geil is dass denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (21. Juni 2006)

der geht ja mal echt ab wie harry


----------



## Lanoss (21. Juni 2006)

Mador schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso machen eigentlich alle Trialsrider dumm an??



Außerdem ist das ja nicht immer negativ oder würdet ihr sagen das ihr auf der Insel anders reagiert hättet?

Jetzt mal bgesehen von Levelboss der ist ja eh komisch.


----------



## lowfat (21. Juni 2006)

Rheingauer schrieb:
			
		

> So hab ich grade gefunden
> 
> -> http://www.ascii-wm.net/# .
> ...
> Bastian



   
Das ist völlig sinnfrei, aber supergeil!!! Riesenspaß!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (21. Juni 2006)

sicher ist sicher!

  immer gut das rad anschließen:


----------



## trialsrider (22. Juni 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann den trialsrider auch gut leiden. den kannst auch doof anquatschen, ohne dass es gleich nen wilden schlagabtausch gibt. scheint ein gemütlicher zeitgenosse zu sein.



Lass ich mal so stehen!   Wir sehen uns schon noch elhefe dann zeig ich dir wie gemütlich ich biN!


----------



## Lanoss (22. Juni 2006)

http://www.trialsrider.youaremighty.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (22. Juni 2006)

http://www.svenswmwette.de.vu/


----------



## hannesra (22. Juni 2006)




----------



## florianwagner (23. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TITAN-Rahmen-Red...8QQihZ005QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Juni 2006)

wieso bricht der rahmen wenn er so toll sein soll??
gibts jm. im foum der sich mit titan auskennt und mir sagen kann wie so en regelrechter spalt am unterrohr passieren kann?
intessiert mich echt mal


----------



## AcaPulco (23. Juni 2006)

Lol... mein XTP ist auch gebrochen und das soll auch so Fabulös sein. Noch Fragen? Jeder Rahmen bricht irgendwann.


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Juni 2006)

klar, das meine ich aber nicht, sondern wie er gebrochen ist(nicht wie der typ das geschafft hat, sondern ob der riss durch die schweissnaht zustande gekommen ist)
antworten direkt an mich, das ist schließlich der kochikoch thread - sorry


----------



## koxxrider (24. Juni 2006)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/163511/video/


----------



## trialsrider (25. Juni 2006)

Klabusterbeere 
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie 

Klabusterbeere ist in manchen Gegenden Deutschlands eine umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für kleine Kügelchen, die durch die reibenden Bewegungen zwischen den Pobacken entstehen. Das Scheuern der Unterwäsche auf der Haut ist sicherlich auch daran beteiligt. 

Klabusterbeeren bestehen aus Haaren, Kotresten, Kleidungsfusseln und Toilettenpapierresten. Diese werden gerollt und verfilzen sich mit der Zeit. Sie haben zum Teil die Eigenschaft, sich in der Behaarung um den After zu verfangen, was ihre Entfernung zu einer schmerzhaften Prozedur werden lässt.


----------



## koxxrider (25. Juni 2006)

das kann passieren wenn man nicht weis wie mann mit einem computer umgeht http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/animator-vs-animation.html


----------



## trialsrider (25. Juni 2006)

sehr geil das ganze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (26. Juni 2006)

Das is ja der Hammer!


----------



## tinitram (26. Juni 2006)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Gott


----------



## Trialar (26. Juni 2006)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Socke


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juni 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Socke



...und da gibt es auch noch linke und rechte  , wenn die sich mal nich in die haare kriegen...


----------



## TheBASStian (26. Juni 2006)

kleiner Gruß an Marco und die anderen Ohne-Helm-Proleten...


----------



## GrauerPanther (27. Juni 2006)

Sind Sie ein entspannter Patriot?


----------



## isah (27. Juni 2006)

*badeschlappe*


----------



## Mador (27. Juni 2006)

*Du bist Deutschland*


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

*...du bist eher ein trialer als ein fussballfan, gut so...*
juuuhhuuuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. Juni 2006)

Alfred Hitchcock - "Der arme Baum"

http://fraser.blogs.com/pcl/2006/01/the_birds.html


----------



## Lanoss (27. Juni 2006)

AHHH ich bin ein Nazi.
Dabei bin ich eigentlich Links muss ich mich jetzt selber schlagen?


Anbei: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Spagettimonster


----------



## -|nS5|- (27. Juni 2006)

Nein ... sollst dich nich selber schlagen ... aber mal nachdenken irgentwas machst du falsch oder ?!


----------



## plazermen (27. Juni 2006)

Damm, ich bin eine Badeschlappe. Ist zwar nicht schlimm, weil ich gar kein Fussball mag, denke aber dass Fliegendes Spaghettimonster Trial bevorzugen wurde und nur den Trialern das Vergnugen am Biervulkan zu liegen zusagt. :]


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

is jetzt der fruechtewahn ausgebrochen  
ich bepiss mich grad!!!!!!(vor lachen)


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> is jetzt der fruechtewahn ausgebrochen
> ich bepiss mich grad!!!!!!(vor lachen)


 
  hehe...

zu dem thema habe ich auch ne anmerkung: 
http://www.storewars.org/flash/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

zu geil-ich roll aufm boden   
biofruechte an die macht!


----------



## esgey (28. Juni 2006)

Mann,

ich hab in dem Dreckstest 45 Punkte geholt. Damit hab ich wohl gewonnen.

Das liegt wohl daran, dass ich grad beim Friseur war. Andernfalls muß mich schnell mal jemand entnazifizieren.


----------



## GrauerPanther (28. Juni 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt wohl daran, dass ich grad beim Friseur war.



Seitenscheitel und Adolf-Bärtchen?


----------



## V!RUS (28. Juni 2006)

Der Coolness-Guide... Richtig gut gemacht!  

Teil1 und Teil2.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (28. Juni 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Der Coolness-Guide... Richtig gut gemacht!
> 
> Teil1 und Teil2.



wie geil ist das denn bitte!?    

Jan


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

das ist nicht geil, das ist cool! 
und erinnert mich irgendwie an die polizei hier in weingarten, die nutzen diesen film anscheinend als ausbildungs- und verhaltensschulung


----------



## florianwagner (28. Juni 2006)

http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=3395#item


----------



## GrauerPanther (28. Juni 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=3395#item



Sehr geil.


----------



## GrauerPanther (29. Juni 2006)

Alter Schwede. Das is mal n geiles Bike.


----------



## florianwagner (29. Juni 2006)

aaarrrgh meine augen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiTrial (29. Juni 2006)

Mit dem Gewinnt man alle Rennen,
weil die Gegner vor Schreck alle in den Graben fahren


----------



## glotz (29. Juni 2006)

also wenn das nen alu rahmen ist dann fress ich nen besen!!
das ist stahl aus den 80ern aber wie man an benito sieht ist das ja wieder voll im kommen!!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (29. Juni 2006)

eigentlich bin ich ja aus dem alter raus....

                            ...aber heute habe ich mich wie 15 jahre alt gefühlt.



terrorluke im grünen: http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/tinitram  (luke1)


----------



## tinitram (29. Juni 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber heute habe ich mich wie 15 jahre alt gefühlt.



Hab ich gemerkt...

...vor allem als du dem kleinen, ca. 14-15 Jährigen Mädel hinterhergestarrt hast


----------



## GrauerPanther (30. Juni 2006)

Aua, das ging ins Auge.


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juni 2006)

so zum aufmuntern auch wenns nich die besten sind:

ein mann kommt zum arzt und hat ein frosch auf dem kopf, da fragt der arzt: "was haben sie den gemacht??"
sagt der frosch: "ich hab mir was eingetreten.."


ein mann kommt wiedermal totkrank zum arzt. nach der wartezeit ist er dran und geht ins sprechzimmer, da meint der arzt: "ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte nachricht fuer sie!"
"zuest die gute." sagt der patient, "ok, sie haben doch noch eine woche zu leben! - die schlechte ist aber, das ich ihnen das letzte woche schon sagen wollte..."


ein polizist sticht sich mit seinem schlagstock im einsatz ein auge aus und bekommt 1000â¬ entschaedigung.
abends zuhause meint er zu seiner frau: "he, wenn ich das morgen nochmal mache, koennen wir uns so ein flachbildfernseher kaufen..."

und:

deutschland wird fussballweltmeister...


----------



## BastiTrial (2. Juli 2006)

Noch ein Arzt Witz:

Eine Frau geht zum Arzt und hat Durchfall.
Sie fragt ob sie mit Durchfall auch baden könne?
Darauf meint der Arzt: Na klar, wenn sie die Wanne voll kriegen! 

Noch einer:

Bei einem treffen von "Länder-Chefen" sagt Bush der erste: Hahaha, wir haben ein U-Boot das kann 30 Tage ohne zu tanken unter Wasser bleiben.
Darauf meint ein anderer: Pfff, das ist doch gar nicht's unsers packt 45 Tage.
Schröder ist auch dabei und hat schon ganz klitschige Hände und weiß nicht was er sagen soll, da seine U-Boote da nicht mitkommen .
Aufeinmal taucht ein U-Boot auf und die Luke geht auf und ein Soldat ruft:
Heil Hitler, wir brauchen Diesel!!


----------



## florianwagner (3. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ultimativer-WM-B...QQihZ008QQcategoryZ130584QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Juli 2006)

welche reifenbreite ist am besten? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Surly-Pugsley-MT...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrauerPanther (4. Juli 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> welche reifenbreite ist am besten?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Surly-Pugsley-MT...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Geiler Brake-Booster vorne


----------



## fahrbereit (4. Juli 2006)

tz tz ein surly mit schaltung


----------



## Spezialistz (5. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> tz tz ein surly mit schaltung



das ist das erste, was ich mir auch gedacht hab.


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2006)

moege er fuer immer in der hoelle schmoren dieser.. ahhh...kulturschaender. :kotz:      
als strafe soll er nur noch 53:11 als fixie fahren!ohne bremsen!an einem 200mm downhiller!grrrr!!



zwei maenner kommen aus der kirche. sagt der eine:"he, hast du das gesehn? der eine typ hat in der kirche geraucht!"
darauf der andere:"ja, mir waere vor entsetzen fast das bier aus der hand gefallen!"

drei nu++en(aenderung dieser abstoessigen bezeichnung: es heisst natuerlich volksloch!) treffen sich an der bar. die erste:"bei mir passt ne 2liter flasche rein!"
darauf die zweite:"pa! bei mir passt ein ganzer medizinball rein!"
daruf die dritte:"he?? wo ist mein barhocker?"

hm da war nochn dritter witz...mir faellt er wieder ein..


----------



## esgey (6. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> moege er fuer immer in der hoelle schmoren dieser.. ahhh...kulturschaender. :kotz:
> als strafe soll er nur noch 53:11 als fixie fahren!ohne bremsen!an einem 200mm downhiller!grrrr!!
> 
> 
> ...




Die vierte:"Bei mir passt ein ganzer Mann rein." Einer probiert es aus, steckt den Kopf  rein und kommt gleich wieder raus. Fragen die anderen, was denn los sei, ob er nicht weiter komme. Darauf er:"Nee, da is noch einer drin, der sucht sein Fahrrad."


----------



## kochikoch (6. Juli 2006)

wenn ihr denkt es geht net mehr, dann.... schaut euch das vid an!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8718728501056290731


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (6. Juli 2006)

Ein Deutscher, ein Schweizer und ein Italiener werden in Saudi-Arabien
beim dort strengstens verbotenen Konsum von Alkohol erwischt. 
Der Sultan lässt sie vorführen, sieht sie sich an und sagt:

- "Für den Konsum von Alkohol bekommt ihr eine Strafe von 50
Peitschenhieben! Aber da ihr Ausländer seid und von dem Verbot
nichts wusstet, will ich gnädig sein. Ihr habt vor der Strafe noch einen Wunschfrei! 
Fang du an, Schweizer."
- "Ich wünsche mir, dass ihr mir ein Kissen auf den Rücken 
bindet, bevor ihr mich auspeitscht."
Der Wunsch wird ihm erfüllt, doch leider zerreißt das Kissen unter der
Wucht der Peitschenhiebe bereits nach 25 Schlägen.

Der Italiener, der das sieht, wünscht sich, dass man ihm zwei
Kissen auf
den Rücken binden möge. Gesagt, getan, doch leider reißen auch 
bei ihm die Kissen frühzeitig.
Nun wendet sich der Sultan an den Deutschen und sagt:
- "Nun, Deutscher, da ich ein großer Fußballfan bin und ihr so schön
Fußball spielt, bin ich dir besonders gnädig! Du hast zwei Wünsche frei!
Aber wähle gut!"

Sagt der Deutsche:
- "OK, schon gewählt, als Erstes hätte ich gern 100 
Peitschenhiebe statt nur 50!"
Der Italiener und der Schweizer schauen sich entgeistert an. 

Der Sultan sagt:
- "Ich verstehe es zwar nicht, aber es sei dir die doppelte Zahl an
Hieben gewährt! Und dein zweiter Wunsch?"
  - "Bindet mir den Italiener auf den Rücken!"


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juli 2006)

ich find den gut , mein kollege(ist italiener) nicht so recht


----------



## kochikoch (6. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> ich find den gut , mein kollege(ist italiener) nicht so recht



ach der soll nicht traurig sein es gibt tage da verliert man und es gibt tage da gewinnen die anderen.


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juli 2006)

> manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen..


genau so laeuft das eben , dafuer hat er gestern gewonnen und DSCHLAAANND hat verloren . so ist es nun mal im nebel.


----------



## kochikoch (6. Juli 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> welche reifenbreite ist am besten?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Surly-Pugsley-MT...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hallo,
was bitte ist das? wie setzt sich der preis zusammen?
habe ich irgend etwas verpasst?


----------



## AxLpAc (6. Juli 2006)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> was bitte ist das? wie setzt sich der preis zusammen?
> habe ich irgend etwas verpasst?



darum gehts doch gar nich - is einfach nur ne witzige karre!


----------



## Spezialistz (6. Juli 2006)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> was bitte ist das? wie setzt sich der preis zusammen?
> habe ich irgend etwas verpasst?



reifen kosten z.b. 129/stück


----------



## AxLpAc (6. Juli 2006)

http://www.myfunlink.de/808.htm


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Juli 2006)

Oh geil, ich hab das Grade durchgemacht. Falsch Falsch Falsch, oder Currywurst


----------



## voytec (6. Juli 2006)

http://www.betonraspler.de    <----spot-such-seite   ich hofe ist kein repost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (6. Juli 2006)

http://www.wir-waren-besser.de.vu/


----------



## GrauerPanther (7. Juli 2006)

Der Roller hält was aus!


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juli 2006)

ein kettenrauchermann beim arzt:
arzt:"also es sieht nicht gut aus, wenn sie weiterrauchen bekommen sie bald krebs und der ist toetlich. sie sollten echt aufhoeren!"
mann:"ne, dafuer ist es eh schon zu spaet!"
arzt:"zum aufhoeren ist es nie zu spaet!"
mann:"dann hats ja auch noch zeit!"


----------



## trialsrider (7. Juli 2006)

http://www.fun-one.de/lehmanns-spickzettel-436.html#more-436


----------



## Trialar (7. Juli 2006)

Hi hab grad mein neues Traum-Trialbike gefunden:











Mit Starrgabel, Singlespeed, Fettem Hinterreifen, Breiten Felgen und tiefer Rahmen


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2006)

das hätte doch viel besser im "nu-stuff thread" gepasst. Als hochwertiges wendiges 12" trialbike.


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juli 2006)

was das fuer kettenblatt? sieht aus wie profile racing, aber an dem rad


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Juli 2006)

Hatten wir das schon:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsDrbnl_WHI

Ich liebe es...


----------



## Lanoss (8. Juli 2006)

Hey Trialar wo hast du das Radl gefunden ich brauch ja demnächst eins für meinen Sohnemann (der ist ja schon 10 Monate alt).
Wenn jemand vieleicht noch bessere Bikes für den kl. findet immer her damit ich wär euch dankbar.
Oder soll derkl. mit nem ganz normalen Puky anfangen? Dann wird der am ende Rennradler oder Fußballer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (8. Juli 2006)

@ lanoss

Hab ich auf http://www.curtisbikes.co.uk/specials.htm gefunden.
Hab aber keinen Plan wo´s das zu kaufen gibt. Wenn ich mir die Preise für die anderen Curtis-Rahmen so ansehe, glaube ich aber das Ding wird nicht gerade billig.

hab aber noch was gefunden:










Man beachte die Hinterradbremse






Oder halt doch so´n Hans Rey teil:






Das hab ich noch entwickelt(Sorry, arbeite normal nich mit Photoshop):


----------



## Lanoss (8. Juli 2006)

TOLL SUPER ICH BRAUCH ALLE


----------



## >>Bullet<< (8. Juli 2006)

Ob son tischdrop (^^) gut für die gelenke usw des Jungen ist? Der ist doch grade mal 7 oder so...


----------



## Trialar (8. Juli 2006)

http://web1.vs186140.vserver.de/mambo/index.php?option=com_mamboflashgames&Itemid=26&task=view&id=1226

Geiles Spiel


----------



## jockie (8. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tirhQrbDe5Y
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v299/oedipa/?action=view&current=Magic-Pullapartgirlwmv.flv
http://www.collegehumor.com/movies/1696530/


----------



## Rheingauer (9. Juli 2006)

http://www.caspah.de/static/funstuff_soundboards_fmj.htm


gruß
Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2006)

> http://www.caspah.de/static/funstuff...boards_fmj.htm


geil, wenn man mehrere gleichzeitig anklickt wird man voll zusammengeschissen


----------



## jockie (11. Juli 2006)

http://www.hans-wurst.de/cybersex_in_holland_2596_media.html


----------



## wired.erb (11. Juli 2006)

Rheingauer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.caspah.de/static/funstuff_soundboards_fmj.htm



und hier das original:
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/jacket1.html

gruss

robert


----------



## curry4king (11. Juli 2006)

Ich habe mich gerade auf fahrrad.de im Live-Chat über das
hochmoderne Trial-Bike informiert....
lest selbst

Bitte warten Sie einen Moment auf einen Mitarbeiter.

Sie sprechen gerade mit 'Mitarbeiter'.

Mitarbeiter: Guten Tag ... Willkommen bei der internetstores GmbH. Wie kann ich Ihnen weiterhelfen?

Rene: hallo

Rene: und zwar habe ich auf fahrrad.de diese komische fahrrad gesehen trial fahrrad heißt das was ist das genau??

Rene: von univega

Mitarbeiter: hmm .. haben sie eine genau bezeichnung ... modell name

Rene: ja mom

Mitarbeiter: danke

Rene: Univega Trialbike RAM TR-626 (05)

Mitarbeiter: Das da?

Rene: ja genau

Mitarbeiter: Das ist ein ganz spezielles Trick-Rad .. für Sprünge und besondere Tricks .. nichts um längere Strecken zu fahren, sondern um auf Parkbänken rumzuspringen oder andere Hindernisse zu überwinden ...

Mitarbeiter: man kann auf dem Rad kaum sitzen, da die Tricks im Stehen gefahren werden

Rene: achsoooo hm das interessiert mich

Rene: ist das auch technisch auf dem neusten stand so bremsen irgendwas starkes v bremsen oder so??

Mitarbeiter: das rad ist absolut robust und bestens ausgestattet

Mitarbeiter: die bremsen sind sogar hydraulisch, also deutlich stärker als v-bremsen ... hydraulische felgenbremsen haben eine annähernd gute verzögerung wie scheibenbremsen

Rene: ist ja hammer so was am fahrrad?

Mitarbeiter: das ganze rad ist absolut auf hohe belastungen ausgelegt, extrem steifer vorbau, kurbeln

Mitarbeiter: ja das ist bei solche rädern standard

Mitarbeiter: auch der rahmen ist unverwüstlich .. deutlich haltbarer als normale mountainbike rahmen

Rene: und was ist das für ein bügel unter den pedalen da

Mitarbeiter: sie meinen uner dem kettenbaltt?

Rene: ach ja so heist des

Rene: ja genau da

Mitarbeiter: das ist ein schutzbügel, falls sie mal bei einem sprung nicht optimal landen 

Rene: sowas hat das fahrrad auch ist ja der hammer

Mitarbeiter: damit der rahmen nicht auf der parkbank kante oder dem betonblock aufsetzt

Mitarbeiter: ja das ist ein ganz speziell auf trial tricks ausgelegtes rad

Rene: asoo

Rene: muss das fahrrad dann ganz oft zur untersuchung oder halten da alle schrauben??

Mitarbeiter: da sollte alles halten .. sie müssen halt eine erstinspektion nach einer gewissen zeit machen

Mitarbeiter: da werden dann ale schrauben noch mal nachgezogen und alles überprüft

Rene: habe ich auch garantie?

Mitarbeiter: so ca. nach 100 km sollten sie die erstinspektion machen, dann haben sie auch auf alle materialschäden (unter vorbehalt) 2 Jahre garantie

Rene: das ist gut

Mitarbeiter: unter vorbehalt deswegen, weil wenn sie das rad so nutzen und bspw. eine fahrfehler machen und das rad beschädigen, dann ist das eigenverschulden

Rene: hinten der reifen ist ja dick ist der vollgummi?

Rene: ja verstehe

Mitarbeiter: das wird der hersteller dann prüfen

Mitarbeiter: wenn der rahmen bricht aufgrund eines materialfehlers bekommen sie natürlich volle garantie

Rene: gut

Mitarbeiter: vollgummi?

Rene: ja kann man sowas dickes überhaubt bauen?

Mitarbeiter: sie wollen mich nicht etwa auf den arm nehmen?

Mitarbeiter: nein .. das ist ein schlauchreifen und ein fetter mantel

Rene: wieso söllte ich

Mitarbeiter: na ja vollgummi ... sowas gibts gar nicht und wäre endlos schwer

Rene: ich bin nicht so der fahrrad profi sie sind doch der fachmann

Mitarbeiter: ist ja gut .. gibt ne menge leute, die uns an der nase rumführen wollen .. nichts für ungut

Rene: achso verstehe da muss ja alles leicht sein sonst kommt man nicht auf die parkbank achso

Mitarbeiter: genau

Mitarbeiter: haben sie die jungs noch nie gesehn, die trial fahren?

Rene: und ersatzteile kann ich die auch auf fahrrad.de bestellen?

Rene: ne noch nicht

Mitarbeiter: meistens in städten .. wo viel beton ist ... ist ne ganz spezielle szene

Mitarbeiter: ersatzteile können sie bedingt über uns beziehen

Mitarbeiter: ich habe nicht jedes bauteil dieses rades im sortiment .. 

Mitarbeiter: aber man kann im fall von garantieansprüchen beim hersteller ersatzteile anfordern

Rene: das ist gut

Rene: ichs ehe grade kann man da so ne moderne scheiben bremse anbauen?

Mitarbeiter: exakt .. kann man ... wenn man will .. aber die hydraulik bremse reicht eigentlich

Mitarbeiter: dann müssen sie auch neue laufräder kaufen, da man spezielle naben braucht um die scheibenbremse anzubauen

Rene: achso aber diese bremse da reichen dafür..gut zu hören das man wenigstens hier anständig beraten wird

Rene: ok ich bedanke mich für diese invormative beratung muss mal schauen wies bei mir finanziell steht schüss



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  ja ich bin gemein XD man beachte....BESTENS AUSGERÜSTET MIT HS11


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBnY28Mo6Is

ich fahr doch lieber in der city


----------



## Monty98 (11. Juli 2006)

HERRLICH!!


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Juli 2006)

Ja das is der Stromkasten mit dem wir immer Probleme haben - wenn Sie sich den mal anschaun... könnten... lol


----------



## esgey (11. Juli 2006)

Hmm.....
wieso liegt denn hier Heu?

Und wieso hast du ne maske auf?

Ach bl..........


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Juli 2006)

"Hm... pf... *Schulterzuck*" 

lol


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (12. Juli 2006)

uuups, 

da ist wohl ein bißchen was feucht geworden.

http://fun.sdinet.de/movies/serverraum.avi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (12. Juli 2006)

ach du schei$$e....


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Juli 2006)

http://isnichwahr.de/redirect12902.html


haaaaaaaa haaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## fahrbereit (13. Juli 2006)

"it wasn´t me:"


----------



## florianwagner (13. Juli 2006)

http://www.gewitter-oma.de/index3.php


----------



## stollenreiter (14. Juli 2006)

"DA WAR KEIN GEWITTER!"

"Gewitter? Wo?"

total panne


----------



## AxLpAc (15. Juli 2006)

http://www.brainblog.de/movie/t/-NQI3BSVOKM


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. Juli 2006)

Ultrakrass!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6179747315848076886


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. Juli 2006)

Noch son Kracher:
Mastercard


----------



## tinitram (16. Juli 2006)

So hier mal auch ein sportlicher beitrag:
kick it like... ...zidane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (16. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tirhQrbDe5Y&eurl=http://users.pandora.be/linkplaza/images/index.html


----------



## Spezialistz (17. Juli 2006)




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IirHIG22QR8
ich weiß net ob ihr kennt, aber das is absolut das geilste was ich seit langem gesehn habe.....
falls es hier schomma drin stand, sorry.....


----------



## jockie (17. Juli 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IirHIG22QR8
> ich weiß net ob ihr kennt, aber das is absolut das geilste was ich seit langem gesehn habe.....
> falls es hier schomma drin stand, sorry.....


LOL...und ich habe's mir noch verkniffen, das zu posten


----------



## trialsrider (17. Juli 2006)

http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=3000


----------



## florianwagner (17. Juli 2006)

http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=3856#item

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (17. Juli 2006)

http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=3994#item


----------



## trialsrider (17. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOPHMidcxhQ   

viel zu cool der kleine!


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Juli 2006)

So, ich hab Jens.


----------



## stollenreiter (17. Juli 2006)

http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=4123#item


----------



## locdog (17. Juli 2006)

polnischer volkstanz 
http://polski.por.up.by.janec.patrz.pl/


----------



## hannesra (18. Juli 2006)

"Was hat denn der da für ein lustiges Gummi-Fahrrad? Will ich auch mal mit fahren... aber normal :-D"
ich kenn jmd, der hat kein plan


----------



## V!RUS (19. Juli 2006)

stollenreiter schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=4123#item



Oh mein Gott, die Kommentare sind köstlich. Das ist Craig Lee Scott und der fährt ein Pitbull 05 und das wiegt 5kg. 

EDIT: Ich schreib hier mal hin das letzeres ironisch zu verstehen ist.


----------



## stollenreiter (19. Juli 2006)

ja ne - is kla


----------



## Hupert (19. Juli 2006)

hmmm.... GUDE LAUNE AUF IBIZA IST ANGESAGT!!!    
http://www.maingold.com/2006/04/19/this-is-all-about-gude-laune


----------



## Hupert (19. Juli 2006)

...und hier kann man seine eigenen sinnfreien Remixes erstellen... 
http://www.theshrine.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreiter (19. Juli 2006)

wie nutzlos


----------



## jockie (19. Juli 2006)

Da liest jemand den TITANIC-Newsticker


----------



## Hupert (20. Juli 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Da liest jemand den TITANIC-Newsticker


..was mich nicht zu nem schlechten Menschen macht...


----------



## jockie (20. Juli 2006)

Getroffene Hunde bellen 

( aber nein, natürlich mach es das nicht  )

...


http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=1679


----------



## GrauerPanther (20. Juli 2006)

Meine Freundin hat sich jetzt auch n Trial-Bike geholt:


----------



## Schevron (20. Juli 2006)

wow, schaut euch mal die reifen an. entweder sitzt die net drauf, oder die dinger sind mit beton ausgegossen.
so viel bar kann man ja da gar net reinpumpen das die sich so wenig platt drücken


----------



## AxLpAc (20. Juli 2006)

stichwort vollgummireifen


----------



## Schevron (20. Juli 2006)

war auch ne idee die ich hatte, aber selbst dafür drücken die sich kaum platt


----------



## ugly uwe (20. Juli 2006)

http://www.unnaer.de/board/album_page.un?pic_id=208508&mode=previous


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plazermen (20. Juli 2006)

Heheh naja Freundin soll schon was fuer ihre Figur tuen, aber auch bisschen mehr Russisch lernen, weil es mit einem Fehler geschrieben ist. 
"alle" schreibt man nicht: Fce sondern Bce.


----------



## jockie (21. Juli 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xmpDSBAh6RY


----------



## plazermen (21. Juli 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xmpDSBAh6RY




Hihi beruhmtes "Retention Team" - kenne ich ganz gut - ein Jahr lang hatte ich in einem Call Center fuer 1und1 als isdn/dsl/voIP/netz/software/ftp/http/(und so weiter)-techniker gemacht. Ein Gluck das Retention  nicht meine Sache war  .


----------



## AxLpAc (22. Juli 2006)

wer bock hat n bissl zu basteln - klingt ziemlich easy!

http://www.eng.uwaterloo.ca/~gmilburn/ac/geoff_ac.html


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Juli 2006)

lol ich lach mir grad so einen ab...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2848544&postcount=1

Hier paar Antworten von andern Usern:

"In solchen Situationen reagiere ich sehr cholerisch, ich hätte ihr nen richtig eitrigen hochgezogenen in´s Gsicht gesetzt."

"Hättest mal ordentlich einen Grünen hochholen sollen und auch mal zurückrotzen sollen. " 

"Jetzt sag schon - wie war der Arsch???
Anrotzen geht wirklich nicht, ich hätte der Dame ebenfalls ins Gesicht gerotzt und sie dann einfach versägt. 
Aber der Arsch sollte mehr in den Mittelpunkt der Diskussion rücken..."

"Nicht gleich ans Bein pinkeln, sondern klar machen, daß ihr Verhalten nicht so toll war, dann auf ein Capuccino einladen als Wiedergutmachung, ein Date klarmachen, Amore usw., durchvögeln und erst dann zurück "rotzen".... " 


lool


----------



## stollenreiter (23. Juli 2006)

lool - die story is echt geil


http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=3918#item


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruxs (24. Juli 2006)

Mein kleiner Beitrag  

Ich war männlich, verwegen, ich war frei und hatte lange Haare.

Meine Frau lernte mich kennen, nicht umgekehrt. Sie stellte mir förmlich nach. Egal wo ich hinkam, sie war schon da. Es ist nun zwölf Jahre her. Damals war ich eingefleischter Motorradfahrer, trug nur schwarze Sweatshirts, ausgefranste Jeans und Bikerstiefel, und ich trug lange Haare.

Selbstverständlich hatte ich auch ein Outfit für besondere Anlässe. Dann trug ich ein schwarzes Sweatshirt, ausgefranste Jeans und weiße Turnschuhe.

Hausarbeit war ein Übel, dem ich wann immer es möglich war aus dem Weg ging.

Aber ich mochte mich und mein Leben. So also lernte sie mich kennen. "Du bist mein Traummann. Du bist so männlich, so verwegen und so frei."

Mit der Freiheit war es alsbald vorbei, da wir beschlossen zu heiraten. Warum auch nicht, ich war männlich verwegen, fast frei und ich hatte lange Haare.

Allerdings nur bis zur Hochzeit. Kurz vorher hörte ich sie sagen: " Du könntest wenigstens zum Frisör gehen, schließlich kommen meine Eltern zur Trauung." Stunden, - nein Tage später und endlose Tränen weiter gab ich nach und ließ mir eine modische Kurzhaarfrisur verpassen, denn schließlich liebte ich sie, und was soll`s, ich war männlich, verwegen, fast frei und es zog auf meinem Kopf.

Und ich war soooo lieb.

"Schatz ich liebe Dich so wie Du bist" hauchte sie.

Das Leben war in Ordnung obwohl es auf dem Kopf etwas kühl war. Es folgten Wochen friedlichen Zusammenseins bis meine Frau eines Tages mit einer grossen Tüte unterm Arm vor mir stand. Sie holte ein Hemd, einen Pollunder ( Bei dem Wort läuft es mir schon eiskalt den Rücken runter ) und eine neue Hose hervor und sagte:" Probier das bitte mal an." Tage, Wochen, nein Monate und endlose Papiertaschentücher weiter gab ich nach, und trug Hemden, Pollunder ( Ärrrgh) und Stoffhosen.

Es folgten schwarze Schuhe Sakkos, Krawatten und Designermäntel. Aber ich war männlich, verwegen, totchic und es zog auf meinem Kopf.

Dann folgte der grösste Kampf. Der Kampf ums Motorrad.

Allerdings dauerte er nicht sehr lange, denn im schwarzen Anzug der ständig kneift und zwickt lässt es sich nicht sehr gut kämpfen. Außerdem drückten die Lackschuhe was mich auch mürbe machte. Aber was soll`s, ich war männlich, spiessig, fast frei, ich fuhr einen Kombi, und es zog auf meinem Kopf.

Mit den Jahren folgten viele Kämpfe, die ich allesamt in einem Meer von Tränen verlor. Ich spülte, bügelte, kaufte ein, lernte Deutsche Schlager auswendig, trank lieblichen Rotwein und ging Sonntags spazieren. Was soll`s dachte ich, ich war ein Weichei, gefangen, fühlte mich ******** und es zog auf dem Kopf.

Eines schönen Tages stand meine Frau mit gepackten Koffern vor mir und sagte:" Ich verlasse Dich."

Völlig erstaunt fragte ich sie nach dem Grund.

"Ich liebe Dich nicht mehr, denn Du hast Dich so verändert. Du bist nicht mehr der Mann, den ich mal kennen gelernt habe."

Vor kurzem traf ich sie wieder. Ihr "Neuer" ist ein langhaariger Biker mit zerrissenen Jeans und Tätowierungen, der mich mitleidig ansah.

Ich glaube ich werde Ihm eine Mütze schicken.


----------



## trail-kob (24. Juli 2006)

sehr guter witz ... danke fruxs etwas mit niveau


----------



## jockie (25. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## Lanoss (25. Juli 2006)

Wieviele Forummitglieder braucht man, um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
1 Mitglied, das die Glühbirne wechselt und einen Beitrag schreibt, dass die
Glühbirne gewechselt wird.
14 die über ihre Erfahrungen beim Glühbirnenwechseln schreiben und wie die Glühbirne noch anders hätte gewechselt werden können
7 die vor den Gefahren des Glühbirnenwechselns warnen
27 die die Schreib- und Grammatikfehler der vorangegangenen Beiträge über das Glühbirnenwechseln korrigieren
53 die die Fehlersucher beschimpfen
41 die die Schimpf-Beiträge korrigieren
6 die über die korrekte Schreibweise "Glühbirne" oder "Glüh-Birne" streiten und weitere 6 die diese 6 als Haarspalter verdammen
2 die in einem Lampengeschäft arbeiten und darüber informieren, dass der korrekte Ausdruck "Glühlampe" lautet
14 die sich beschweren, dass die URL´s falsch formatiert und damit
unleserlich waren und dann die richtigen URL´s schicken
12 die schreiben, dass sie das Forum verlassen werden, weil ihnen die
Glühbirnen-Kontroverse zuviel wird
4 die vorschlagen, dass die Mitglieder in der Glühbirnen-FAQ nachschauen
44 die wissen wollen, was ein FAQ ist
4 die nachfragen "Hatten wir diese Diskussion nicht erst vor kurzem?"
143 die vorschlagen, zuerst eine Googlesuche über Glühbirnen
durchzuführen, bevor man Fragen über Glühbirnen in das Forum stellt.
1 selten schreibendes Mitglied, welches in 6 Monaten im Archiv den ersten
Beitrag liest und die ganze Diskussion von vorne lostritt......
16 Mitglieder, die eines der Postings mit "ja, der Meinung bin ich auch"
beantworten.
28 Mitglieder, die darauf mit "ich ebenfalls" reagieren
31 Mitglieder, die darauf hinweisen, dass das benutzte Forum falsch ist
45, die andere Foren vorschlagen - davon 5 "Parawissenschaften", 12
"Sonstiges", 8 "Witze", 21 "Mathe und Physik"
Mindestens 2, die darauf hinweisen, dass das 46 und nicht 45 gibt ...
und noch 3 die den Basser witz erzählen:" wieviele Bassisten braucht man um ne Glühbirne zu wechseln? - 5 einer stellt sich untendrunter, hält die
Glühbirne in der Fassung und die anderen saufen bis sich der Raum dreht.."
13 die sagen, dass sie den witz nicht lustig fanden.
43 die ihnen dabei wiedersprechen
1 der vorschlägt, die Glühlampe in der Leuchte zu reparieren
7 Tüftler, die darauf einsteigen und diskutieren, wie die gesamte Lampe
geschüttelt werden muß, daß die Enden des Glühfadens sich wieder ineinander verhaken
16 die elektrisches Licht als ungemütlich empfinden und die verwendung von Kerzen empfehlen
5 die die Strompreisdiktatur der Energieversorger nicht mitspielen und darum die Verwendung elektrischer Energie kategorisch ablehnen
3 die elektrisches Licht als Teufelswerk betrachten
1 der empfiehlt, sich mit der Situation abzufinden und Dunkelheit zum
Standard erheben
8 die kein Licht brauchen, weil sie eh immer mit den Hühnern aufstehen und zu Bett gehen
49 die so "Goth" sind, daß sie ihre Räume zusätzlich am Tag verdunkeln
2 die meinen, daß der Defekt der Glühbirne von einer höheren Macht
herbeigeführt wurde und daß es Frevel sei, sie auszutauschen
17 die empfehlen, doch auf Energiesparlampen umzustellen
28 die die Vorteile der Energiesparlampe (v.a. lange Lebensdauer,
Energiespareffekt etc) aufzählen und versuchen, sich irgendwie einig zu
werden, wieviel man mit so ner Lampe denn nun wirklich spart
9 die detailliert die Unterschiede zwischen Kompakt-Leuchtstofflampe und
Langfeldleuchte aufzeigen
1 Pedant, der darauf besteht, dass Leuchtstofflampen keine Neonlampen sind
5 die hohen Schadstoffgehalt, schwierige Entsorgung und doch nicht so großen Spareffekt als Argument gegen Energiesparlampen anführen
2 die, nachdem sie den Hickhack um die Energiesparlampen gelesen haben, als Alternative vorschlagen, doch Glühlampen zu verwenden
38 die die vorigen 2 unmissverständlich auffordern, gefälligst beim nächsten mal erst den ganzen Thread zu lesen, bevor sie was posten, schließlich sei die Diskussion ja anfangs um Glühlampen entbrannt
1 der beiden, die die Glühlampen wieder ins Gespräch gebracht haben, der sich beim Admin beschwert und unter Klageandrohung fordert, einen Beitrag zu löschen, in dem sich einer seiner Vorredner deutlich im Ton vergriffen hat)
1 Admin, der um den lieben Frieden willen die Beitragslöschung durchführt, sich dabei verklickt, dabei den ganzen Thread ins Nirwana schickt (wofür er sich natürlich im Forum entschuldigt) und nach einer Schrecksekunde befriedigt feststellt, das ganze Streitthema glücklich aus der Welt geschafft zu haben
1 User, der den gesamten Foreninhalt auf seinem Offline-reader gespeichert hat, und, nachdem der Admin erklärt hat, daß ein re-importieren ins Forum nicht möglich sei, diesen für unfähig erklärt, auf seinem eigenen Webspace selbst ein Forum einrichtet und den Thread dort neu aufleben läßt
12 User,die sich fragen, warum die Glühbirne in den USA nur knapp die Hälfte kostet und die entsprechenden 3 User, die die Zollgeschichte dann genauer erläutern.
Nicht zu vergessen die 947 User, denen es inzwischen zu blöd ist, so einen Thread zu lesen und sich dazu zu äußern!!!!
__________________


----------



## jockie (25. Juli 2006)

Aus Ehrensenf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MZeiBq3Irw


----------



## GrauerPanther (26. Juli 2006)

http://german-bash.org/action/latest


----------



## fruxs (26. Juli 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> http://german-bash.org/action/latest



<Chriz> ah, meine Mauskugel ist weg!!!
<Nikko> nimm doch deinen Augapfel^^
<Chriz> juhu dann hab ich eine optische Maus^^


----------



## stollenreiter (27. Juli 2006)

endlich die richtigen lyrics von nightwish  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2006)

moin, wusste nicht ob ich das in den new vid thread oder hier reinstellen sollte, aber habs hier gemacht, http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-8867862777896510907

Schaut ein wenig wie 28" BMX aus


----------



## voytec (30. Juli 2006)

das duell ?! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (30. Juli 2006)

http://www.surfen-mit-candice.de/index.asp?seite=gewinn_galerie


----------



## AmericanChesser (31. Juli 2006)

http://www.isnichwahr.com/redirect13127.html


----------



## fruxs (31. Juli 2006)

http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlinespiele=2875&todo=play 

1380,9m war mein bestes.

(wenns hier net reinpasst dann löschts halt raus)


----------



## koxxrider (31. Juli 2006)

1094,7


----------



## Lanoss (31. Juli 2006)

1066,1


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. August 2006)

http://209.0.146.17/10/graphics/movies/home_movies_jenny.wmv


----------



## Trialar (1. August 2006)

fruxs schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlinespiele=2875&todo=play
> 
> 1380,9m war mein bestes.
> 
> (wenns hier net reinpasst dann löschts halt raus)


 

1386,8m


----------



## fruxs (1. August 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> 1386,8m




verdammig aber auch


----------



## Trialar (1. August 2006)

Hab mir gerade Bizz im Fernsehen angeschaut und die haben da Fahrräder von Fahrzeugherstellern getestet.
Als BMW drankam dacht ich mir, die "Downhill"-Federgabel sieht aber komisch aus. Bei näherem Betrachten ist mir aufgefallen, das diese Falschherum moniert ist. Selbst als sie einen Experten  zu Hilfe nahmen, stellte es dieser nicht fest .

Dann sind sie damit im Gelände rumgefahren.

Ich fands lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gerade Bizz im Fernsehen angeschaut und die haben da Fahrräder von Fahrzeugherstellern getestet.
> Als BMW drankam dacht ich mir, die "Downhill"-Federgabel sieht aber komisch aus. Bei näherem Betrachten ist mir aufgefallen, das diese Falschherum moniert ist. Selbst als sie einen Experten  zu Hilfe nahmen, stellte es dieser nicht fest .
> 
> Dann sind sie damit im Gelände rumgefahren.
> ...



geil ich habs auch gesehen und wollts auch posten, mir ist fast der kopf geplatz. Ich sage mal das mit der gabel kann ja passieren wegen der Gabelbrücke, aber spätestens mit der schbeibenbremsen montage häts ja auffallen müssen.      
sowas ist einfach nur mies. die hätten warscheinlich beim trialbike keinen reifen verbaut (breite felge) und ne sattel halterung noch irgentwie dran gebastelt.   
und ich hab auch noch nie nen "Downhill"-bike mit 12,1kg gesehen und nur 100mm Federweg. nachden ihren vorstellungen wiegt nen trialbike auch so 25kg und ist vollgefedert.


----------



## kingpin18 (2. August 2006)

fruxs schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlinespiele=2875&todo=play
> 
> 1380,9m war mein bestes.
> 
> (wenns hier net reinpasst dann löschts halt raus)


----------



## hannesra (2. August 2006)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-1921276117304287501&q=colbert+whitehouse


----------



## Lanoss (2. August 2006)

Ich treibe aktiv Sport, und zwar eine alte asiatische Kampfkunst namens Sh'la fen. Beim Sh'la fen kommt es vor allem auf die innere Ruhe an, denn nur so ist man bereit für den großen Gegner, der laut Prophezeihung jeden Kämpfer ('Sh'la fen der') heimsucht. Die Bezeichnung ist T'ra Um, was so viel wie Gedankengemetzel bedeutet. Zur Ausrüstung eines jeden Sh'la fen Den gehört die Waffe ('Kis Sen'), der Schild ('Dec Ke') und ein persönlicher Kampfplatz ('Matra Tze'). Die Regeln sind simpel, wer zu erst die Kampfhaltung ('Lie Gen') ändert, verliert.


----------



## Der Pit (2. August 2006)

Hi ! Ich sage auch mal was 

Hier mal ein Video  
http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/06072503.html


Bin zwar ein alter Freerider (37J sehe aus wie 18J. )............aber bis Ende des Jahres
baue ich mir ein Trial Bike zusammen   natürlich Monty  

Der Pit


----------



## ecols (3. August 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKoB0MHVBvM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (4. August 2006)

Trainingsintensiv:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4aIsp1LeoI


----------



## hannesra (4. August 2006)

das letzte wirkt irgendwie gefaked...
wie schmeißen die bitte schön diese leeren und damit sehr leichten dosen ganz locker ausm arm raus 10 m weit? nich alle, ich weiß, aber bei den weiten würfen...


----------



## Trialar (4. August 2006)

Dann sinds se halt noch halb voll 

Ich find´s echt geil


----------



## koxxrider (4. August 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sinds se halt noch halb voll
> 
> Ich find´s echt geil



ich glaube eigentlich das sie halb leer sind 
halb voll würde nähmlich die flugbahn negativ beeinträchtigen


----------



## Trialar (5. August 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube eigentlich das sie halb leer sind
> halb voll würde nähmlich die flugbahn negativ beeinträchtigen


----------



## kochikoch (5. August 2006)

auch wenns eigentlich nicht zum lachen ist, das ist aus unserem alten SEAT IBIZA, EZ:03/03 ("ALT"), high quality, sage ich da nur.
also warnung vor solchen wanzen aus dem hause seat.


----------



## lowfat (5. August 2006)

ASCII Star Wars!!!

telnet://towel.blinkenlights.nl

Die Tonspur gibt´s als Sprechblasen zum Mitlesen


----------



## jockie (5. August 2006)

http://www.dbasixx.com/player.php?video=digitalworld


----------



## trialco (8. August 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2n6IWrjX6I

     
HABENWILL!!!   

Mein Auto Favorit bis jetzt bei youtube!


----------



## trialsrider (8. August 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6pKgjcGfYc&mode=related&search=

mein traum auto! da passt auch noch das fahrrad rein!
audi rs6 plus avant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruxs (8. August 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN-7-ztz97E&mode=related&search=

Edwin DeLaRosa


----------



## Trialar (9. August 2006)

Beavis und Butt-Head 



[imgl]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59526&d=1076338956[/imgl]


----------



## Trialar (10. August 2006)

Grade bei e-bay entdeckt:

oldschool trialbike  

und für alle mit Sattel:

hier


----------



## florianwagner (10. August 2006)

ich hab auch n geiles bike entdeckt, man beachte die aufkleber...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinderfahrrad-12...8QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81664QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## speedy_j (11. August 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2540336503643088002

undbedingt bis zum ende schauen!


----------



## kochikoch (12. August 2006)

http://www.blog.dignitatis.com/wordpress/?p=771


----------



## kochikoch (12. August 2006)

Die Zwei waren zu lange beim Saufen in der Kneipe.
Auf dem Heimtorkelweg verirren sie sich
und landen auf einem Bahngleis.
Mühsam hangeln sie sich von Schwelle zu Schwelle.
"Ver..hicks..verd...hicks nimmt die Treppe...hppt..gar kein...
hppt...E..nde," lamentiert der Eine.
"Is..braoh...nich so schlimm, we..he..nn bloss das...braoh...
das Geländer...rülps..nich so nied..hihi..rig wär'!"



Ein Mann geht im Winter in ein Kleidergeschäft und sagt zur Verkäuferin: "Ich hätte gern Unterhosen."
Fragt die Verkäuferin: "Lange?"
Der Mann: "Ich will sie kaufen und nicht mieten!"
Warum freut sich eine Blondine so, wenn sie ein Puzzle nach 6 Monaten fertig hat?
Weil auf der Packung steht: 2-4 Jahre.




Ein Mann, der mit seinem Hund abends noch eine Runde dreht, sieht einen Betrunkenen aus der Kneipe taumeln. Erstaunt bleibt er stehen, als er sieht, dass der Betrunkene mit der flachen Hand über die Dächer der geparkten Autos streicht. Neugierig geworden, fragt er den Betrunkenen: Was machen Sie da ? Ich suche mein Auto. Aber so werden Sie es doch nie finden. Doch, da ist ein Blaulicht drauf!



Der Kapitän hört, wie ein Matrose zu einem anderen sagt, daß er den Fußboden schrubben soll. Darauf brüllt der Kapitän los: "Wir sind hier auf einem Schiff, und hier heißt das nicht Fußboden sondern Deck, und wenn ihr euch das nicht endlich mal merkt, dann werfe ich euch durch das kleine, runde Fenster dahinten!"


----------



## trialisgeil (12. August 2006)

Die pure Wahrheit:

Gebt mal bei Google "failure" (zu deutsch: Versagen, Misserfolg, Fehlschlag...) ein und geht dann auf "Auf gut Glück".

Da wird sich George W. aber freuen!!!


----------



## zoowaerter (12. August 2006)

is alt und vor allem antiamerikanisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (13. August 2006)

zoowaerter schrieb:
			
		

> is alt und vor allem antiamerikanisch


 
Soll das heißen du bist pro-Amerikanisch?   :kotz: 

Damit kommste denk ich ma auf meine Ignorier liste 

Gib das nicht nochmal von dir


----------



## zoowaerter (13. August 2006)

also nicht so generell, aber ich finde, dass die bush-administration ne gute party schmeisst


----------



## Trialar (13. August 2006)

zoowaerter schrieb:
			
		

> also nicht so generell, aber ich finde, dass die bush-administration ne gute party schmeisst


----------



## trialisgeil (13. August 2006)

zoowaerter schrieb:
			
		

> also nicht so generell, aber ich finde, dass die bush-administration ne gute party schmeisst



Was???   

Ey Mann du hast echt keine Ahnung!


----------



## hopmonkey (14. August 2006)

da habsch heut n "amüsanten" spruch zu gelesen:

"Krieg ist Gottes Art, den Amerikanern Geographie beizubringen"

Zitat ende.

discuss


----------



## zoowaerter (14. August 2006)

hab euch wenigstens mal was zum aufregen gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (14. August 2006)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> da habsch heut n "amüsanten" spruch zu gelesen:
> 
> "Krieg ist Gottes Art, den Amerikanern Geographie beizubringen"
> 
> ...


 
Hilft leider nischts:


----------



## jockie (14. August 2006)

Aua
http://www.leftinsmoke.com/index.php?params=media/572/Ramp-Van/


----------



## V!RUS (14. August 2006)

Klick Hier.

Geht ganz schön lang, hab auch nicht alles gelesen, aber schon ganz schön krank.


----------



## speedy_j (14. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Klick Hier.
> 
> Geht ganz schön lang, hab auch nicht alles gelesen, aber schon ganz schön krank.




ich hab es mir mal komplett gegeben. teilweise musste ich echt erst wieder unterm tisch hervorkriechen.
ist aber eigentlich zum  , dass solche leute hier in deutschland leben dürfen.


----------



## V!RUS (15. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> ist aber eigentlich zum  , dass solche leute hier in deutschland leben dürfen.



Leben dürfen? Die werden dafür auch meist von uns bezahlt.


----------



## hannesra (15. August 2006)

Ben (03:14 PM) :
und nein die verfassung kann man nicht so ohne weiteres ändern...
Robert (03:15 PM) :
doch
Robert (03:15 PM) :
ich hab mich informiert
Robert (03:15 PM) :
bei ufuk
Robert (03:15 PM) :
der gehtr gymnasium
Ben (03:15 PM) :
rofl...na dann sag mal, wie man die verfassung ändern kann ^^
Robert (03:15 PM) :
du braucht 2 drittel ******* oder so
Ben (03:15 PM) :
2 drittel wo?
Robert (03:15 PM) :
im reichstag


hrhr...


----------



## trialsrider (16. August 2006)

Ben (04:30 PM) :
robert könnte immerhin 25 mal an deiner haustüre vorbeigekommen sein und du hättest es nicht gemerkt...
Ben (04:31 PM) :
du hast doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft nachgeschaut?
Robert (04:32 PM) :
doch
Robert (04:32 PM) :
du wichser
Robert
und er war nich da
Ben
ROFL

DAS IST DAS GEILSTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junktyz (16. August 2006)

Heidi Klum mal anders 

http://www.bigfatass.de/bfa/?p=152


----------



## plazermen (16. August 2006)

..


----------



## trialco (17. August 2006)

Den Japanern is auch nix mehr heilig  /xD\


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (18. August 2006)

krasse standfestigkeit!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZZayp59WRk


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> krasse standfestigkeit!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZZayp59WRk




alter schwede. ob das mit der uno menschrechtsresulotion vereinbar ist?


----------



## Lanoss (19. August 2006)

Die müssen aber die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit noch erhöhen.
dann könnte man mal ordentlich aufräumen auf unseren Straßen. ;-)


----------



## Levelboss (19. August 2006)

Nie wieder Ketten- oder Freilaufprobleme!


----------



## AxLpAc (19. August 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Nie wieder Ketten- oder Freilaufprobleme!



geil


----------



## biker ben (19. August 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Nie wieder Ketten- oder Freilaufprobleme!



schaut auch garnicht bescheuert aus beim fahren


----------



## plazermen (19. August 2006)

Und grinden kann man damit auch net schlecht  braucht nur noch 'ne Scheibenbremse hintern und los gehts mit hula-trial :]


----------



## BraVe´ (20. August 2006)

nen Berg damit runterzufahrren ist bestimmt richtig geil...
da gehste fliegen xD

 

mfg


----------



## Mador (20. August 2006)

Avatare

Der Einfallslose 
Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie. 

Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben. 



Der Unsichere 
Der Unsichere hat jeden Tag einen neuen Avatar. Ist sich nicht sicher, ob nun dieser oder jener Avatar seine Persönlichkeit besser widerspiegelt. 

Motto: Wiedererkennungswert brauche ich nicht. Man erkennt mich an meinem Schreibstil. 



Der Jüngling 
Der Jüngling nimmt ein Bild von Christina Aguilera. Oder Shakira. Oder Jennifer Lopez. Er ist etwa 13-15 Jahre alt, männlich, pickelig und im Stimmbruch. 

Motto: Wenn ich schon selber aussehe wie ein eingetretener Briefkasten, muß wenigstens mein Avatar hübsch und vom anderen Geschlecht sein. 



Der Witzbold 
Der Witzbold sucht sich auf einer Funny-Gif-Seite eine Windows-Fehlermeldung oder ein Comicbild mit mindestens drei Sprechblasen. Hauptsache das Bild ist verzerrt und man kann den Text nicht lesen. 

Motto: hmpffff.... Ich bin sooo lustig. 



Der Kiffer 
Der Kiffer hat ein Hanfblatt als Avatar. Ist etwa 15-18 Jahre alt und hält sich für ungeheuer cool. Merkt nicht, daß alle anderen über ihn lachen. 

Motto: Ich habe einen Avatar von etwas Verbotenem, hihi. 



Der Autonarr 
Der Autonarr benutzt ein Foto von einem beliebigen Auto. Egal ob Mittelklasselimousine, Sportcoupé oder Lastwagen, Hauptsache es hat vier Räder. Den Autonarren gibt es auch in einer fortgeschrittenen Version. In diesem Fall steht eine halbnackte Frau vor dem Auto. Oder sie liegt darauf. Oder sie sitzt darin. 

Motto: Ich fahre einen 87'er Polo, aber mein Avatar zeigt eine Corvette. Wenn ich eine Corvette hätte, wäre mein Avatar ein Polo. 



Der Revoluzzer 
Der Revoluzzer hat ein Bild von Che Guevara. Hat nicht die blasseste Ahnung, wer das war und was er geleistet hat. Hat sich von einem Klassenkameraden erzählen lassen, daß es sich angeblich um einen ägyptischen Rennfahrer handelt. 

Motto: Che ist cool. Wer auch immer das ist. Wieso trägt der Typ nie einen Helm? 



Der Nostalgiker 
Der Nostalgiker hält ein Foto von einem C64 für einen guten Avatar. Hatte vorher einen PET, einen plus/4 und einen C16 als Bild. 

Motto: Zu dumm, daß es keine brauchbaren Fotos von Eniac gibt. 


Der Realist 
Der Realist benutzt ein Foto von sich selbst als Avatar. Weiß nicht, daß ein Avatar cool sein muß. Und einzigartig. Und lustig. Und bunt. Und etwas über die Persönlichkeit aussagen, sie aber nicht abbilden soll. 

Motto: Eines Tages traue ich mich ein Foto von Christina Aguilera zu nehmen. Oder eins von Shakira. Oder eins von... 



Der Selbstherrliche 
Der Selbstherrliche sucht sich einen möglichst langweiligen Zeichensatz, schreibt damit seinen Nicknamen in einem Grafikprogramm, fummelt einige tausendmal gesehene Effekte dahinter und fertig ist der Avatar. 

Motto: Ich mag mich. 


Der Künstler 
Der Künstler nimmt den Avatar zum Anlaß, sämtliche 3D-Renderprogramme, Grafikeffekte, Filter und Tools zu benutzen, die er auftreiben kann. Achtet peinlich genau darauf, daß die Hintergrundfarbe stimmt. Führt seitenlange Diskussionen über Transparenzeffekte, Farbtiefe und Layer. Braucht mindestens drei Tage, um allein die Grundstruktur seines Meisterwerkes fertigzustellen. 

Motto: Man soll doch sehen, was ich kann. 



Der Unentschlossene 
Der Unentschlossene hat schwarzen Text auf weißem Grund. Er weiß nicht so recht, was er nehmen soll, will aber nicht darauf verzichten, einen Avatar zu haben. 

Motto: Eines Tages fällt mir vielleicht etwas ein. 


Der Musikfan 
Der Musikfan sieht sich auf der Homepage seiner Lieblingsband um und nimmt das langweiligste Bild, das er dort finden kann, als Avatar. Kann stundenlang ohne jegliche Argumente die Vorzüge dieser Band anpreisen und andere Bands, die das gleiche spielen, schlechtmachen. 

Motto: (beliebigen Songtext einsetzen) 



Der Vernünftige 
Der Vernünftige hat gar keinen Avatar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (20. August 2006)

Der Weise
Der Weise benutzt ein Bild mit Obst oder Gemüse darauf und weiß warum das so sein muß.

Motto: Auch Bananen können mal einen schlechten Tag haben.

Wer noch besser ist benutzt einen lustigen kleinen Kerl der normalerweise auf einer Müslipackung wohnt. Pasta.


----------



## Trialar (22. August 2006)

Was ist den hier schiefgelaufen???
Wenn die Kette auf der einen Seite reißt, hält immer noch die auf der anderen Seite. 
Kein Plan was das wieder sein soll ?

Oder vielleicht für welche, die sich nicht entscheiden können, ob si den Freilauf vorne oder hinten wollen.


----------



## voytec (22. August 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwmAfI1Mbmo&mode=related&search= 
wheeli cowboy


----------



## speedy_j (22. August 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den hier schiefgelaufen???
> Wenn die Kette auf der einen Seite reißt, hält immer noch die auf der anderen Seite.
> Kein Plan was das wieder sein soll ?
> 
> Oder vielleicht für welche, die sich nicht entscheiden können, ob si den Freilauf vorne oder hinten wollen.




ist dafür da, dass ss´ler zwei übersetzungen fahren können. warum da auf einer seite ein freilauf und auf der anderen keiner drauf ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## isah (22. August 2006)

ich denke das ist ein beispiel für die möglichkeit an dieser nabe einen freilauf oder ein starres ritzel zu montieren.


----------



## Levelboss (23. August 2006)

http://videobomb.blogter.hu/video/A_pillanat_emlekmuve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2006)

von unten anfangen zu lesen!!

https://freemailng1604.web.de/jump....2006/08/neulich-aus-der-bundesagentur-fr.html


----------



## V!RUS (23. August 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> http://videobomb.blogter.hu/video/A_pillanat_emlekmuve



OMG, passender kann die Musik nicht sein.


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2006)

schwache nerven

http://juckiq.de/archives/2099-polizistinnen-sind-auch-nur-menschen.html


----------



## zoowaerter (23. August 2006)

sehr emanzipiert


----------



## Levelboss (24. August 2006)

http://www.break.com/index/shot_whacks_kid_in_face1.html


----------



## Hupert (25. August 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhEm...oardid=5&sid=eb143724180d80adda93ed15283b8e38


----------



## AxLpAc (26. August 2006)

http://prikola.net/?id=6351


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. August 2006)

zieht euch das mal rein!  

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/baby-break-dance.html

Jan


----------



## Trialar (27. August 2006)

War grad auf singlespeedshop.com und hab bemerkt, dass die "KHE Collapse" da nur als mittelbreit angegeben wird. Da fragt man sich was dann richtig breit bei denen ist.

*DAS:*








   
http://www.singlespeedshop.com/


----------



## curry4king (27. August 2006)

So eine hatte ich mal am BMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. August 2006)

OHH mein goot wie lustig ^^ die musik machts  not under 18 
http://www.meatspin.com


----------



## trialsrider (27. August 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> http://prikola.net/?id=6351



aaah endlich mal wieder was vom leech was raus an die Welt geht...
aber normal ist der ja nicht!


----------



## stollenreiter (28. August 2006)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> OHH mein goot wie lustig ^^ die musik machts  not under 18
> http://www.meatspin.com




och junge, neee, das is ja absolut ekelhaft


----------



## Trialar (29. August 2006)

Weiß net ob scho bekannt, aber ich finds lustig 



> The " TRIALSIN " is a strange machine like a bike without wheels. This "bike" is useful to get balance technic and they carry it to all the shows for all the people who is interested to test Biketrial bike. In Spain, many years ago, there was one like this called BICISIN.


----------



## trialco (29. August 2006)

Uh Ih Uh Ah Ah Tching Tchang wallawalla....


----------



## florianwagner (30. August 2006)

hehehe....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (30. August 2006)

Biketrialerweiterung für das Spiel ELASTOMANIA

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=304617#post304617


----------



## plazermen (31. August 2006)

Jetzt passt mal auf: polnisches Volkslied. Wir nennen das Disko-Polo. Leider gibt's keine deutsche Sprachversion. Es geht aber darum dass ein Junge hatte ein Randevouiz (oder wie man das schreibt) mit einem Madel in Disko, die ist leider net gekommen weil Ihr Schlepper kaputt ging.

http://www.ereoh.com/2up/?p=912


----------



## stollenreiter (2. September 2006)

Wir ham uns alle den falschen Sport ausgesucht


Commander Keen hat echt skill 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xuopg3MWA9M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sLEZuFWlYQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorScar (2. September 2006)

FAST....but not fast enough!


----------



## Lanoss (3. September 2006)

Prost! echt geil.


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2006)

hallöchen sucht mal auf der web site http://www.jetset.com.tw/ in der BMX, freestyle und jumping sektion die felge HS 102

ich sage nur 102mm

edit: felix hat mir mal schnell das foto hoch geladen http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/7196/thrthrhf8.jpg


----------



## hannesra (5. September 2006)

dat is dann n fall für den surly 3.7 reifen, oder?`


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> dat is dann n fall für den surly 3.7 reifen, oder?`



ne, ist eine 20" felge und 3,7" sind "nur" 94mm. würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, wie das dann auschaut. vielleicht die cruiser-ecke als hinterradfelge.


----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> dat is dann n fall für den surly 3.7 reifen, oder?`


die surly felgen sind wohl "nur" 65mm oder 60mm breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (5. September 2006)

vielleicht kommen auf die felge zwei reifen nebeneinander?
oder motorrad-reifen?


----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2006)

also 2 reifen geht irgentwie nicht oder? naja mopet reifen, dis kann schon eher sein. aber vll. schick ich heute mal ne mail hin und frage da mal nach.


----------



## BQuark (6. September 2006)

noch eine frage - in welchen rahmen passt so eine felge und der dazugehörige reifen (der müsste ein tick breiter als felge sein)?


----------



## !Monty! (6. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-UNIVE...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

man beachte die überschrift  , was bitte ist ein COX??


----------



## BQuark (6. September 2006)

ich vermute mal, dass auf der webseite der felgenhersteller, die 102 mm breite felge in die falsche kategorie gelangt ist.
ich glaube, das ist eine cruiser felge und dazu gibt es passende glatte reifen


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2006)

BQuark schrieb:
			
		

> ich vermute mal, dass auf der webseite der felgenhersteller, die 102 mm breite felge in die falsche kategorie gelangt ist.
> ich glaube, das ist eine cruiser felge und dazu gibt es passende glatte reifen
> ein foto von ähnlichen felgen von rigida
> http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/~udoz/trial/Eurobike2005/DSCF0974.JPG]hier




was man da für riesen löcher rein bohren könnte.


----------



## tinitram (6. September 2006)

www.playit.ch/playit_game.php?gid=1677


----------



## V!RUS (6. September 2006)

Woaa, kennt ihr schon den??


----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Woaa, kennt ihr schon den??


wow das ist ja wohl der post des jahrhunderts, ich glaube den druck ich mir aus und,hau ihn in den mülleimer. den kann doch jder selber lesen und der forum über sicht.   

aber gute idee


----------



## trialsrider (7. September 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHZQahZcVfc

 seeeeeeeeehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. September 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHZQahZcVfc
> 
> seeeeeeeeehr geil!


so sehen 26" fahrer aus.


----------



## Levelboss (7. September 2006)

http://www.glumbert.com/media/tonguetwister.html
Lustigstes Spiel überhaupt


----------



## jockie (8. September 2006)

http://www.glumbert.com/media/motherofyear.html


----------



## AxLpAc (9. September 2006)

http://www.messe-ideen.de/upload/magische-zauberkugel.swf

kein plan, wie das geht - aber bei mir hats dreimal funktioniert


----------



## V!RUS (9. September 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.messe-ideen.de/upload/magische-zauberkugel.swf
> 
> kein plan, wie das geht - aber bei mir hats dreimal funktioniert




Hm, ähnlich wie das hier.

Als Antwort #6 steht eine Lösung dazu.


----------



## stollenreiter (9. September 2006)

Naja, so groß ist die kunst in dem ganzen jetzt nicht - es ergibt sich einfach eine mathematische reihe und die zahlen, die darin vorkommen haben die gleichen zeichen:


Zahl 10, Quersumme  1 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 11, Quersumme  2 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 12, Quersumme  3 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 13, Quersumme  4 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 14, Quersumme  5 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 15, Quersumme  6 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 16, Quersumme  7 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 17, Quersumme  8 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 18, Quersumme  9 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 19, Quersumme  10 , Ergebnis 9
Zahl 20, Quersumme  2 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 21, Quersumme  3 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 22, Quersumme  4 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 23, Quersumme  5 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 24, Quersumme  6 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 25, Quersumme  7 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 26, Quersumme  8 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 27, Quersumme  9 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 28, Quersumme  10 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 29, Quersumme  11 , Ergebnis 18
Zahl 30, Quersumme  3 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 31, Quersumme  4 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 32, Quersumme  5 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 33, Quersumme  6 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 34, Quersumme  7 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 35, Quersumme  8 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 36, Quersumme  9 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 37, Quersumme  10 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 38, Quersumme  11 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 39, Quersumme  12 , Ergebnis 27
Zahl 40, Quersumme  4 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 41, Quersumme  5 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 42, Quersumme  6 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 43, Quersumme  7 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 44, Quersumme  8 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 45, Quersumme  9 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 46, Quersumme  10 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 47, Quersumme  11 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 48, Quersumme  12 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 49, Quersumme  13 , Ergebnis 36
Zahl 50, Quersumme  5 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 51, Quersumme  6 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 52, Quersumme  7 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 53, Quersumme  8 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 54, Quersumme  9 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 55, Quersumme  10 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 56, Quersumme  11 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 57, Quersumme  12 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 58, Quersumme  13 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 59, Quersumme  14 , Ergebnis 45
Zahl 60, Quersumme  6 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 61, Quersumme  7 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 62, Quersumme  8 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 63, Quersumme  9 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 64, Quersumme  10 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 65, Quersumme  11 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 66, Quersumme  12 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 67, Quersumme  13 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 68, Quersumme  14 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 69, Quersumme  15 , Ergebnis 54
Zahl 70, Quersumme  7 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 71, Quersumme  8 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 72, Quersumme  9 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 73, Quersumme  10 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 74, Quersumme  11 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 75, Quersumme  12 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 76, Quersumme  13 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 77, Quersumme  14 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 78, Quersumme  15 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 79, Quersumme  16 , Ergebnis 63
Zahl 80, Quersumme  8 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 81, Quersumme  9 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 82, Quersumme  10 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 83, Quersumme  11 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 84, Quersumme  12 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 85, Quersumme  13 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 86, Quersumme  14 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 87, Quersumme  15 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 88, Quersumme  16 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 89, Quersumme  17 , Ergebnis 72
Zahl 90, Quersumme  9 , Ergebnis 81
Zahl 91, Quersumme  10 , Ergebnis 81
Zahl 92, Quersumme  11 , Ergebnis 81
Zahl 93, Quersumme  12 , Ergebnis 81
Zahl 94, Quersumme  13 , Ergebnis 81
Zahl 95, Quersumme  14 , Ergebnis 81
Zahl 96, Quersumme  15 , Ergebnis 81
Zahl 97, Quersumme  16 , Ergebnis 81
Zahl 98, Quersumme  17 , Ergebnis 81
Zahl 99, Quersumme  18 , Ergebnis 81


----------



## AxLpAc (9. September 2006)

lol, sry - ich bin ein idiot


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (9. September 2006)

Hi,

hab vor einiger Zeit eine kleine Trial-Animation im Netz gefunden. Daraus habe ich einen animierten mouse-cursor gebastelt. Vorschau gibts bei meinen Bildern. Runterladen könnt ihr ihn hier:

http://d.turboupload.com/d/969365/trial.ani.html

Is am Anfang im handling etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Booomer (10. September 2006)

Ohne Worte!
Idiot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmericanChesser (10. September 2006)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte!
> Idiot



lol


----------



## Trialar (10. September 2006)

Bush-Pilot


----------



## AcaPulco (10. September 2006)

alt.de


----------



## Trialar (10. September 2006)

Auf www.alt.de wirste nur weitergeleitet, sicher meintest du:

http://www.alt.com/  





Edit: Nur ein Konter zu



> alt.de


 
Nicht das ihr meint ich bin so drauf


----------



## isah (11. September 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5864097001633806354


----------



## stollenreiter (11. September 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMnLWtX6-1Q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (11. September 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5864097001633806354




Priceless


----------



## noob-rider (11. September 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC41_2yBaiY

ein schön gemachtes video von walter moers


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (11. September 2006)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect14955.html


----------



## V!RUS (11. September 2006)

Das war die erste Antwort auf Seite 53!!


----------



## trialsrider (11. September 2006)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect14955.html




göttlichster Link ever seit dem Kochikoch Thread!!!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (11. September 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> göttlichster Link ever seit dem Kochikoch Thread!!!




Is wohl war!


----------



## trialsrider (12. September 2006)

Gesprächsdialog zwischen Vater und Sohn(vor Paar Tagen): du bist um 4 uhr nachts gröllend ins unser schlafzimmer gestürmt, hast deine mutter eine schlam*e genannt und mich einen hu*ensohn. da habe ich mir gedacht:" okay der junge ist voll", aber als du dann ins wohnzimmer geschissen, strohhalme in die kacke gesteckt hast und meintest :"der igel wohnt jetzt hier!", ist mir einfach die hand ausgerutscht."


----------



## tommytrialer (12. September 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd15cmQ40C0

erster alkoholkonsum....und ich glaube für die nächste zeit der letzte

o man und was für kommentare


----------



## MajorScar (12. September 2006)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ^^


----------



## jockie (13. September 2006)

http://www.bikefurniture.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (13. September 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0slMHXbUUI

Backflip mi'm Rollstuhl gefällig?


----------



## jockie (13. September 2006)

Freud'scher Vertipper?


----------



## stollenreiter (14. September 2006)

woooow - ich hab eben ein geiles spiel gefunden:

Frets on Fire 

ist eine PC adaption von Guitar Hero auf PS2 (man spielt auf dem PC-Keyboard) - das geht einfach soo ab. Sind leider nur 3 lieder dabei, aber wenn man sich im forum  anmeldet kann man alle Guitar Hero Songs runterladen (-> Tune tradin' -> All guitar hero Songs for FOF!)


----------



## BQuark (14. September 2006)

lenker ausgeriessen


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. September 2006)

ich weiß nicht ob das war, auf alle fälle sehenswert. wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein um das zu toppen  

omg    

http://www.linkfun.net/showlink.php?id=258


----------



## Junktyz (15. September 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht ob das war, auf alle fälle sehenswert. wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein um das zu toppen
> 
> omg
> 
> http://www.linkfun.net/showlink.php?id=258



Sooo doof muss man sein 

http://www.bigfatass.de/bfa/?p=173


----------



## jockie (17. September 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brE2AhPRZ1Y


----------



## trialsrider (18. September 2006)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect16310.html


----------



## ecols (18. September 2006)

footwork:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7K6W6PHE80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (19. September 2006)

Also, für die, die es noch nicht kennen... Cyro-Cube hier im Forum hat sein neues Radel auch ins englische Forum gestellt und nach einigen Antworten ging es los. BT VS. MIELEC.  

Ab Post #39 wirds interessant. 

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz, aber ich fands klasse.


----------



## tinitram (19. September 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Also, für die, die es noch nicht kennen... Cyro-Cube hier im Forum hat sein neues Radel auch ins englische Forum gestellt und nach einigen Antworten ging es los. BT VS. MIELEC.
> 
> Ab Post #39 wirds interessant.
> 
> Passt vielleicht nicht ganz, aber ich fands klasse.



Das ist ja mal geil... vor allem in den letzten Posts gehts ab.


----------



## plazermen (19. September 2006)

Der Bt-dude macht doch standig dampf deswegen. Auf polnischem forum auch :] Kein wunder - er will halt sein kram verkaufen. Auch wenn's aus der selben schweisserei stammt


----------



## Trialkoch (21. September 2006)

Ja das Radfahren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHR3Csw29Ls

Was haltet ihr den davon ?

Ein Klassiker oder ?


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (21. September 2006)

Sorry for offtopic !

Leute, mich hats voll erwischt.
Mein PC hat so komisch reagiert und ich hab nen Virusscan gemacht. Unglaubliche 1650 Funde. Seht selbst

http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[UR...k.us/img238/455/virusfundeki9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Currywurst (21. September 2006)

jaja die pornos ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (21. September 2006)

hab ich erst auch gedacht , war aber ein Keygenerator, den ich über Emule runtergeladen habe.


----------



## trialsrider (22. September 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> hab ich erst auch gedacht , war aber ein Keygenerator, den ich über Emule runtergeladen habe.




Geil! dein Post passt auch gut hier rein!

Sowas in ein öffentliches Forum zu schreiben!
Hätteste auch sagen können: "DIe Viren funde waren nur wegen
meiner gecrackten Windows Version!"  

Martin!


----------



## Lanoss (22. September 2006)

@Trialsrider: meine gecrackte Windows läuft super aber das weißt du ja. Du benutzt sie ja schließlich auch.


----------



## trialco (24. September 2006)

Das war keine gute Idee - einfach so eine Frau zu schlagen  ... BÄÄÄM


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. September 2006)

trialco schrieb:


> Das war keine gute Idee - einfach so eine Frau zu schlagen  ... BÄÄÄM



das geht jaa ab!


----------



## Booomer (26. September 2006)

Achtet mal auf den Grund, warum er das Rad verkauft und die Produktion einstellt.
Hier


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. September 2006)

http://www.krone.at/index.php?http://wcm.krone.at/krone/S2/object_id__53070/hxcms/index.html 

Naja.... Manchen Menschen ist nicht zu helfen....


----------



## Trialar (26. September 2006)

Booomer schrieb:


> Achtet mal auf den Grund, warum er das Rad verkauft und die Produktion einstellt.
> Hier


 


> *Liebe Grüße Euer Heiko Hartung ( jetzt: Samatha )*


 
 :kotz:


----------



## toxin (27. September 2006)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect14955.html



das war doch aber aus dieser polizeidoku mit schauspielern. die war so schlecht.
frag mich echt wer solche xtrem unglaubwürdigen skripte schreibt und anschließend noch die unfähigsten schauspieler bucht ??? deutsches ASSI TV


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. September 2006)

dachte das wäre ne comedy serie zu den polizei dokus, da es davon in letzter zeit so viele gab haben die halt ne comedy serie dazu geschrieben, um die ganzen dokus zu verarschen.....
stand glaube ich auch in den fernsehzeitschrieften als comedy drin!
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Monty! (27. September 2006)

das ist von der comedy street pro7


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. September 2006)

ja also warum wundert ihr euch dann... fand die serie eigentlich ganz lustig


----------



## toxin (27. September 2006)

!Monty! schrieb:


> das ist von der comedy street pro7


falsch. die sendung hies " alles in ordnung". sollte auch wirklich in den bereich comedy eingeordnet werden, imo ist das völlig daneben gegangen. scheinbar bin ich da nicht der einzige , denn die lief ja nur paar monate


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (28. September 2006)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7233445036972827652&q=waterski+jump

 

ou man wie geil


----------



## V!RUS (28. September 2006)

Klick

   Echt geil!


----------



## Trialar (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin mir scho fast sicher dass der Bieter dieses Angebots da nen guten Preis erzielt. Bei diesen Bildern  

http://cgi.ebay.de/LAUFRADSATZ-XTR-...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (2. Oktober 2006)

wooow yes!!!

schei$$ auf grip.


----------



## jockie (3. Oktober 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> wooow yes!!!
> 
> schei$$ auf grip.



Ich tippe auf Ehrensenf *g*


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (3. Oktober 2006)

@jockie: ...gut kombiniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (3. Oktober 2006)

http://www.atelier-v.ch/01.htm

Ich find den ganzen Rest aber auch recht cool..


----------



## Trialar (8. Oktober 2006)

http://www.kill-more-people.de/images/news/metal.jpg


----------



## kochikoch (9. Oktober 2006)

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MjE5MDV8Nw==

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MjQxMDZ8MQ==


----------



## BraVe´ (9. Oktober 2006)

Glück muss man haben! 

http://www.break.com/index/tree_branch_nut_shot.html

Wie ehrgeizig-

http://www.break.com/index/dude_wipes_out_on_rail.html

lol ist des nen Fahrrad Fahrer? der gibt ganz schön Tempo^^

http://www.break.com/index/biker_outruns_cops_on_highway.html

xD

http://www.break.com/index/biking_off_the_pong_table.html

Ouch....

http://www.break.com/index/chick_crashes_head_first_into_pole.html

http://www.break.com/index/japanese_bike_crash.html

Mfg 
Nico


----------



## isah (10. Oktober 2006)

hatte so nen typ an der vor mir gelaufen ist.. ich wollte fragen wo ers her hat, hat aber die ganze zeit telefoniert.

btw 'parts that don't suck' steht da.


----------



## jockie (10. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (11. Oktober 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RHTAT_UPm18 - EMO

vll schon bekannt, kA


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Oktober 2006)

isah schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=RHTAT_UPm18 - EMO
> 
> vll schon bekannt, kA



HAHAHA! wir haben alle gelacht!! jetzt fangt ihr hier auch noch an, euch über die emos lustig zu machen oda was?? aber naja, wenn man ka hat, einfach mal die fresse halten!!

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (11. Oktober 2006)

isah schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=RHTAT_UPm18 - EMO
> 
> vll schon bekannt, kA



lol echt geil!  
solche spaten die Kerle!
erinnern mich bissel an einige engländer
mit nietengürteln!


----------



## theglue (11. Oktober 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OXicRdThoE4


----------



## trialsrider (11. Oktober 2006)

theglue schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=OXicRdThoE4



ja genau solche sind das!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Oktober 2006)

theglue schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=OXicRdThoE4



punks und emos sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe!  also wie gesagt, wer ka hat, lieber mal diue fresse halten...


----------



## trialsrider (11. Oktober 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> punks und emos sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe!  also wie gesagt, wer ka hat, lieber mal diue fresse halten...



ja hab ich auch mal gehört das die verschiedene paar schuhe tragen!
die sind sowieso komisch gekleidet! 

ach noch was:

whaaaat??? http://youtube.com/watch?v=YnNMwZNGvO8&mode=related&search=


----------



## theglue (11. Oktober 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> punks und emos sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe!  also wie gesagt, wer ka hat, lieber mal diue fresse halten...



Ooooooooooookaaaaaaay.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (15. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[UR...img502/4981/6008gwbushwxu5.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## !Monty! (16. Oktober 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgdj10LbMp0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. Oktober 2006)

http://media.skoopy.com/misc/go_go_bike/


----------



## kochikoch (18. Oktober 2006)

Aua
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-5234492876196681299


----------



## Monty98 (20. Oktober 2006)

...you sexy thing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHOXTS1FtZY&mode=related&search=


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (21. Oktober 2006)

woher haben die räder nur ihre namen???


----------



## Lanoss (22. Oktober 2006)

Alter! Du kannst ruhig warnen bevor was nicht Jugendfreies kommt.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Oktober 2006)

hey leutz,

ist zwar schon alt, aber trotzdem immer wieder zu lust!
Hilfe! Sex mit meiner Cousine!

Jan


----------



## kochikoch (22. Oktober 2006)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/33869?gclid=CNX_t9m3jIgCFRIlXgodYAkBBQ


----------



## V!RUS (22. Oktober 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> hey leutz,
> 
> ist zwar schon alt, aber trotzdem immer wieder zu lust!
> Hilfe! Sex mit meiner Cousine!
> ...



   Ah, ist das krank. Wie der Typ immer zwischendurch lacht, ich pack mich weg.


----------



## Lanoss (23. Oktober 2006)

@zooTRIALER: Du mußt von deiner Cousine wegkommen.
Als überbrückung könnte ich dir meinen Bruder anbieten. (Trialsrider)
Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. Oktober 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:


> @zooTRIALER: Du mußt von deiner Cousine wegkommen.
> Als überbrückung könnte ich dir meinen Bruder anbieten. (Trialsrider)
> Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?



 ich glaube, du hast was falsch verstanden jaa!  
aber den nehme ich doch auch gerne!   

Jan


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (24. Oktober 2006)

*kitlers...    *

cats that look like hitler


----------



## AxLpAc (24. Oktober 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! clemi und ich hatte ne menge spass!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5dEeltN3Q8o&mode=related&search=


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (24. Oktober 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! clemi und ich hatte ne menge spass!!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5dEeltN3Q8o&mode=related&search=



ich steh dann doch eher auf die sorte movies von meinem big homeboy ernesto.....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dnHdHFX7wJE


----------



## jockie (26. Oktober 2006)

http://www.myfunlink.de/2765.htm


----------



## tinitram (26. Oktober 2006)

http://www.myfunlink.de/2714.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (27. Oktober 2006)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/91737/f1_vs_fiat_vs_ferrari/


----------



## trialco (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab mich nich mehr eingekriegt  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1gj4i3_V0g


----------



## trialsrider (28. Oktober 2006)

das ist auch einfach nur geil!


----------



## Junktyz (29. Oktober 2006)

Menschliches Kegeln 

http://www.bigfatass.de/bfa/?p=225


----------



## jockie (31. Oktober 2006)




----------



## hannesra (1. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGPGSyCreJA
das deutsche kochstudio
diese nuss rommeln wir jetzt - mit einem SIEB!!!
wolt ihr das kleine Sieb, oder WOLLT IHR DAS TOTALE SIEB?
ICH WILL DAS TOTALE SIEB!!!


----------



## Junktyz (1. November 2006)

Blaues Licht.


----------



## jockie (1. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obm--Gha8fM
(finde's eigentlich nicht lustig, aber manche Sprünge ins flat kann ich echt nicht mehr nachvollziehen)


----------



## speedy_j (1. November 2006)

hannesra schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGPGSyCreJA
> das deutsche kochstudio
> diese nuss rommeln wir jetzt - mit einem SIEB!!!
> wolt ihr das kleine Sieb, oder WOLLT IHR DAS TOTALE SIEB?
> ICH WILL DAS TOTALE SIEB!!!




weil es grade so passt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSKCxrD12ss  



mich würde mal interessieren, ob es noch mehr von den beiden gibt.


----------



## tinitram (1. November 2006)

hannesra schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGPGSyCreJA
> das deutsche kochstudio
> ...



http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,13944,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (1. November 2006)

hey wer schreibt den da schon wieder... 
also die beiden sind stermann und grissemann 2 komiker die regelmässig auf fm4 zu hören zu sind. aber das habe ich dir ja schonmal empfohlen. ka glaube die machen die show doppelzimmer am so immer.


----------



## AxLpAc (1. November 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obm--Gha8fM
> (finde's eigentlich nicht lustig, aber manche Sprünge ins flat kann ich echt nicht mehr nachvollziehen)



SKATER HABEN DEN ARSCH OFFEN!!!!


----------



## speedy_j (1. November 2006)

@ben
ja ja, man hat mich wieder rein gelassen.
die zwei typen kenn ich schon und weiß auch, dass sie ne sendung auf fm4 haben.
ich will aber mehr von dem zeug sehen!!!!


----------



## trialsrider (2. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR2ygFn-yR8&mode=related&search=
radkuriere!   krank!


----------



## speedy_j (2. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR2ygFn-yR8&mode=related&search=
> radkuriere!   krank!



und ich dacht, ich fahre ab und zu schon schlimm. aber gegen die sehe ich aus wie aus dem kindergarten.


----------



## trialsrider (2. November 2006)

manche leute sind einfach ZU cool!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoyP_h0MJzs


----------



## BraVe´ (2. November 2006)

AAAUUUAAAA 

 

http://www.break.com/index/extreme_bike_face_plant.html

Ouch
naja..da fühlt man richtig mit...wie der übers Gesicht rutscht..aaahh

MFG
Nico


----------



## jockie (2. November 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und ich dacht, ich fahre ab und zu schon schlimm. aber gegen die sehe ich aus wie aus dem kindergarten.



Das gehörte hierzu: http://www.nybma.com/cmwc2005/
Gab's auch mal 'ne größere Doku drüber, davon ist das ein Ausschnitt.

...haufenweise fahren die Leute Fixies (nene, nicht die)...und neben schönen Le Mans-Starts und stundenlangen Trackstand-Wettbewerben gab's da auch viele Skidding-Aktionen.


----------



## florianwagner (2. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Monty-trial-Moun...746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300044840704

ohne worte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (2. November 2006)

Klick

Hm, ob das auch mit Fahrrädern geht?


----------



## florianwagner (2. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DMX-Hip-Hop-Box-...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ85507QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
vorsicht, lachflash....

#1443.........ey was geht denn bitte mit denen..........
ich nehms rad ja auch nicht mit ins bett(jedenfalls nicht mehr so oft)


----------



## AxLpAc (2. November 2006)

wir männer sind so einfach zu verarschen 

http://unf-unf.de/show.php?did=1323


----------



## alien1976 (3. November 2006)

Absolut Schräg!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8DozgUibJA&mode=related&search=
Voll Heftig!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiKLMjSjgqE


----------



## plazermen (3. November 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Absolut Schräg!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8DozgUibJA&mode=related&search=



Haha das is doch uralt das Video. Das sind Typen von der Stadt wo mein Cousin wohnt - Brwinow an Warschau. Die hatten da ein volles Antrieb voll mit Achse von irgendeinem alten Audi (wenn ich mich da gut erinnere) ins Heck des 126p Fiat reingeschraubt. ;D


----------



## kochikoch (4. November 2006)

Viel Spaß damit, das beste sind die letzten zwei Seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voytec (5. November 2006)

http://www.zanorg.com/prodperso/jeuxchiants/doublejeu.htm

viel spass !


----------



## kochikoch (5. November 2006)

Negativ : Panzerfaust mit scharfem Zünder erhalten. Vom Kampfmittelräumdienst entsorgt!!
Antwort : wuste nicht das der Zünder scharf war wuste nicht mal das es der Zünder ist


Negativ: Keine Zahlung erhalten
Antwort: Sorry - kein Geld gehabt!!!!

Negativ : Sohn will plötzlich doch weiter studieren????!???? Wollte nicht mehr verkaufen.
Antwort : tja, kann auch passieren! das Leben ist hart

Positiv : Bisschen schüchtern.Aber ansonsten ein sehr guter schweizer EBAYer!
Antwort : Ich bin kein eBayer für eine Nacht.

Positiv : Die Bezahlung war ok, aber leider war der Kontakt nicht so der Hit!!
Antwort: soll ich korrekt bezahlen oder Brieffreundschaften mit ebaypartnern aufbauen???

Neutral : leider hab ich zu hoch überboten;für mich zu teuer
Antwort : Du kannst doch nicht einfach irgendwo mitbieten wenn du kein Geld hast !

Positiv : Ware war OK, Bin aber schon freundlicher für mein Geld empfangen worden
Antwort : Sorry, Kaffee gibts nur bei Abholung...

Negativ : Hab eine Abmahnung bekommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Antwort : Das hätte mit Bezahlung des ersteigerten Artikels sicher vermieden werden können

Neutral : alles prima geklappt, wusste nur nicht, daß Lagerfeld in der Türkei produziert!?

Neutral : Tests waren leider negativ trotz Schwangerschaft- mag die Ausnahme sein.... ???
Antwort : ... oder nicht richtig angewendet - mag die Ausnahme sein.... ???

Positiv: Es gibt nichts gefährlicheres als einen ehrlichen Geschäftsmann, weiter so ! ;o)

Positiv: Zahlung schneller als mein Modem erlaubt )

Neutral: !
Antwort - Stimmte was mit dem Geld nicht? Das nächste mal schicke ich es gebügelt

Positiv : Etwas "Zäh" aber gerne wieder
Antwort : Man soll auch keine CD "essen",sondern anhören!!!!

Neutral : Ein sehr netter Mensch.
Ergänzungskommentar: Nur die Ware konnte oder wollte er nicht liefern !!!

Negativ: Schlechter ebayer hat nie auf meine mails geanwortet. Nicht zu empfehlen!
Antwort : Wegen meiner Computer-Zerstörung kann ich zur Zeit leider nicht antworten!!!

Positiv : Leider reicht es wieder nicht für rot, Sie zahlen einfach zuschnell !
Antwort : Mist! Nächstes Mal werde ich steigern, wenn mein Sekretariat im Urlaub ist

Positiv : Schnelle Abwicklung, das ist ebay!! Gerne wieder!
Antwort : In dem Fall waren es wir

Neutral : Porto und Verpackung 3,50¤ verlangt.Mit 1,44¤ verschickt.Warum?
Antwort : Warum kann ich dir sagen wollte auch gerne ein bischen verdienen!!

Neutral : i wanted a gay DVD, he sent DVD with men stripping for girls and saying it!

Positiv : Hängst du immer noch so mit der Silvie rum? Ich weiss nicht, ich glaube die wäre
Antwort : Was soll denn diese schwachsinnige Bewertung?
Ergänzung : Sorry, falscher Text - war natürlich alles einwandfrei und sehr schnell

Neutral : ich warte schohn fast 2.wochen auf das teil!
Antwort : KEIN WUNDER! Denn wir warten schon fast 3 Wochen auf das Geld Du Knaller!

Neutral : Das Buch spannender als beschrieben, weil Seiten fehlten!

Positiv: OK
Antwort : ... etwas mehr Enthusiasmus hätte es aber schon sein dürfen !

Neutral: Bitte beim nächsten Schuhverkauf den Sand+Steine vorneweg rausmachen!

Negativ : Artikel erworben, Verkäufer meldet sich nicht mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Antwort : - MELDUNG ! Kommen morgen vorbei, bringen Pflaumenkuchen und Jeans mit.

Neutral : Negativ:schnelle lieferung! ekelig:gebrauchte ohrenstöpsel in der hosentasche...
Antwort : - Bitte um Entschuldigung für dieses Versehen (Stöpsel waren für Uni-Bibliothek)

Neutral : Schnelle Lieferung
Antwort : Warum dann nur neutral?Wäre ein Negativ wert gewesen oder?
Ergänzung : - Wäre schon, wenn nicht ein Bügeleisen auf den Hosenbein gewesen wäre.

Neutral : Lieferung super, aber Produkt nicht ganz wie beschrieben
Antwort : Es gab keine Artikelbeschreibung!!!!

Negativ : Fährt der Postbote über Afghanistan oder was?!?

Neutral : Nach anfänglichen Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten, hervorragendes Krisenmanagment

Negativ : Mängel sind erheblich größer als beschrieben-WARUM WIRD BEI Ebay SOVIEL GELOGEN
Antwort: der Zustand der Ware entspricht genau der Beschreibung !!!!!!!!!
Ergänzung : Dann kaufen Sie es mir doch wieder ab!! Zum gleichen Preis!! Wo bleibt Ihr Mut?

Negativ : Ich werde mich im Dunkeln zur Altkleidertonne schleichen!Schreckliche Ware!

Negativ : Schamhaare sind beim Einschalten mir entg.geflogen, 5 Versand für 2,20 Porto!!!
Antwort : stimmt überhaupt nicht!! das ist eine Unverschämtheit.

Negativ : Kauft Ware und droht anschließend mit Anwahlt.
Antwort : Fand ich auch nett von mir, daß ich nur gedroht habe ...

Neutral : -ohne worte-
Antwort : -ohne komentar-

Positiv : ah ich kaufe so gern bei dir du geile sau mach weiter so

Negativ: hübsches Design leider braucht die Uhr für einen Tag ca. 37 Std. ???

und diese Bewertung noch:
Positiv: klasse - habe karten abgeholt und durfte zwischendurch seine alte
knallen - YES


----------



## lowfat (5. November 2006)

mit dem auto in der halfpipe  und dabei noch faxen machen  

http://badriding.com/film.php?id=46&cat=qashqai


----------



## AxLpAc (6. November 2006)




----------



## alien1976 (7. November 2006)

Huhuhuyeeaahhhhh! Boing!
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/71762

Des ist mal Trial vom Feinsten.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/155429


----------



## Lanoss (7. November 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Des ist mal Trial vom Feinsten.
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/155429



Ist das das was mein Bruder mit "schranzen" meint?


----------



## trialsrider (7. November 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Ist das dass was mein Bruder mit "schranzen" meint?



ja so ungefähr mein dickes Brüderchen,
aber das mit der Rechtschreibung üben wir nochmal!


----------



## ecols (7. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Lanoss schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist das dass was mein Bruder mit "schranzen" meint?
> ...



genau!


----------



## stollenreiter (7. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIOAs26Z4gY


----------



## tinitram (7. November 2006)

ein netter Post aus Darm-Stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialco (7. November 2006)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> ein netter Post aus Darm-Stadt


----------



## jockie (7. November 2006)

Meiner neuer Freundin. Will beim Poppen immer das Licht aus haben, weiß nicht warum...


----------



## hopmonkey (7. November 2006)

ladyboys ftw


----------



## jem23 (9. November 2006)

FTW!!! XD ich arbeite inner videothek ihr glaubt jaganich wieviele leude sich pornos mit derartigen darstellern ausleihen muahaha  saueklig...


----------



## florianwagner (9. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uYdBMfdrZ0&mode=related&search=


----------



## AxLpAc (9. November 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uYdBMfdrZ0&mode=related&search=


----------



## trialsrider (10. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SFrtRvcEfw


----------



## Rheingauer (10. November 2006)

*Welcher Forumstyp bist Du?*


*Der Kampfspammer*
Souverän betritt er jeden Thread und hat sofort ein Statement parat, das gerade noch mit dem Topic übereinstimmt. Nach einigen weiteren Posts haben sich weitere Kampfspammer im Thread eingenistet und die Diskussion an sich gerissen. Hin und wieder kann es passieren, dass die nun folgenden Posts nichts mehr mit dem Topic zu tun haben. Vereinzelte Kampfspammer verfügen über einen ausgeprägten Humor und sind in der Lage, bei anderen Postern Sympathien zu gewinnen. Kampfspammer sind meist Arbeitsposter oder solche, die fremde Internetzugänge für den Forumaufenthalt nutzen, aber auch Schüler und Studenten. Trotzdem postet der Kampfspammer, zu Hause angekommen, umgehend bis spät in die Nacht weiter und ist nach wenigen Stunden Schlaf wieder der erste Forenbesucher. Die erste Informationsaufnahme im Forum gilt dem Stand der Postladder, denn er ist bestrebt, unter den ersten fünf genannt zu werden.

Kampfspammern sind durchaus inhaltsschwere Beiträge zuzutrauen.



*Der Krampfspammer*
Sein Erzfeind ist der Kampfspammer, denn auch der Krampfspammer will zu den Top Postern zählen. Er hat auch wie sein Rivale, wenig Interesse, sinnvolle und konstruktive Beiträge zu posten und hält sich nur im offenen Bereich auf. Auch er spammt in jeden Thread rein, um ein Post zu ergattern. Die Posts des Krampfspammers verfehlen in jedem Fall das Topic und dem Spam mangelt es an Humor. Weil sich der Krampfspammer das Topic gar nicht erst durchliest (vor allem, wenn es lang ist), kann es vorkommen, dass er in einem Thread landet, wo sein Beitrag gar nicht gern gesehen wird. Häufige Statements des Krampfspammers sind "******-Thread schließen!". Postings des Krampfspammers sind selten länger als eine Zeile. Der Krampfspammer lässt sich ungern nachsagen, er hätte keine Ahnung von der Materie. Das kränkt ihn. Er betätigt sich daher auch gern in Sach- und Contentforen und sei es nur darum, dass seine fachbezogenen Posts eine kurze Zusammenfassung der bereits abgegebenen Antworten sind.

Der Krampfspammer ist ein Einzelkämpfer und hat nicht viele Freunde.



*Der Zoffspammer*
Der Zoffspammer ist gegen alles und jeden. Er liest die Topics und Beiträge durch und spammt mit Provokation und vehementer Aggressivität. Der Zoffspammer legt keinen Wert auf Freunde im Forum und sein Ziel ist es, möglich viel Unruhe zu stiften und sich Feinde zu machen. In seiner Verbissenheit, andere User zu provozieren, tendiert er dazu, unqualifizierte Argumente zu bringen oder die Objektivität zu verlieren. Er ist gegen alles und jeden, hält sich selbst mit seiner no-future-Mentalität allerdings auch nicht für gottgleich. Dass er mit seinem Verhalten seinen Account riskiert, ist ihm egal. Sein Ziel ist nicht eine hohe Postingzahl, sondern die Zahl seiner Kontrahenten zu steigern. Hat er sogar einen Mod aus der Reserve gelockt, gibt es doppelte Erfahrungspunke in seinem Punktesystem.

Der Zoffspammer ist laut und polternd, nicht immer scharfsinnig und respektlos.



*Der Provokationsspammer (high voltage)*
Wie es bei Psychopathen so ist, sind die meisten hochintelligent und haben einen scharfen Verstand. Dem Provokationsspammer liegt es fern, Konflikte zu schlichten. Er widmet sich brisanten Themen und seine Posts sind gleichermaßen herausfordernd wie konstruktiv - eine Falle, in die prompt jemand reintappt. Seine Opfer bekommen umgehend die Überlegenheit des Provokationsspammers zu spüren. Letztendlich unterliegt das Opfer dem Wortgefecht. Findet der Provokationsspammer keine Threads, in denen er auf Jagd gehen kann, eröffnet er selbst einen. Oftmals ist das Topic trivial, aber schnell gelingt es ihm, aus einer Banalität eine diffamierende Revolte zu machen. Seine Argumentation ist messerscharf und zynisch. Leider hat er oft Recht, könnte sich jedoch mehr Sympathien verschaffen, wenn er sein Überlegenheitswürgegriff etwas lockern würde.

Der Provokationsspammer ist ein exzellenter Rhetoriker und bedient sich nicht der Gossensprache. Nicht alle Mods und User sind dem High Voltage Provokationsspammer gewachsen.



*Der Provokationsspammer (asozial)*
Im Vergleich zum High Voltage Provokationsspammer ist die Ausdrucksweise des asozialen Provokationsspammers sekundär. Aber auch er besitzt ein hohes Maß an Intelligenz und Kreativität, jedoch ist er längst nicht so arrogant wie sein Artverwandter. Für den asozialen Provokationsspammer gibt es kein Gut oder Böse. Er stellt alle an die gleiche Wand und eröffnet sein Reihenfeuer an mit Fäkalien überladenden Wortgefechten. Dies ist genau genommen sein Köder und er triumphiert, wenn sich die Community sowie die Autoritätspersonen über seine verbalen Entgleisungen empören.

Absurderweise schart der asoziale Provokationsspammer eine nicht kleine Anhängerschaft um sich, so dass Strafmaßnahmen gegen ihn oftmals einen unangenehmen Rückstoß zur Folge haben.

Nur hartgesottene User und Mods sollten sich mit diesem Provokationsspammer auf ein asoziales Kräftemessen einlassen.



*Die selbsternannte Forenpolizei (Hilfssheriffs)*
Die selbsterkorenen Hüter für Recht und Ordnung in den Foren haben die Netiquette auswendig gelernt und setzen voraus, dass alle anderen sie ebenfalls detailliert kennen - vor allem natürlich neu Registrierte (Newbies, n00bs). Die Hilfssheriffs lauern da drauf, dass jemand gegen die Hausregeln verstößt und weisen sofort darauf hin, dass sie eingehalten werden muss. Sie züchtigen sofort jeden, der jemand anders flamed und merken nicht, dass sie mit ihren eigenen notorischen Maßregelungen ebenfalls hart an die Grenze des Flamens stoßen. Sie missbilligen es, wenn User abseits der Norm posten und zu Wiederholungen neigen. Sofort wird die Rüge erteilt, die Suchfunktion zu einem Thema zu nutzen. Zur Untermalung ihrer Vorhaltungen führen sie Links an, in denen das just neu eröffnete Topic bereits behandelt wurde. Mit ihren ständigen Zurechtweisen gegenüber Usern möchten sich die Hilfssheriffs beim Forenpersonal in ein gutes Licht stellen, werden aber oft von allen Beteiligten als Klug*******r eingestuft. Erhält der selbsternannte Hilfssheriff nicht die ersehnte Anerkennung für seinen uneigennützigen Einsatz, oder sogar Ablehnung, fühlt er sich verraten und mit Unrecht überhäuft. Entweder verlässt er schmollend sein Revier oder inszeniert seinen Abgang in einem furiosen Finale, wobei er gegen sämtliche Regeln verstößt, die er zuvor jeden eingebläut hatte.

Selbsternannte Forenpolizisten sind Einzelkämpfer, selbstsüchtig und arrogant.


----------



## Rheingauer (10. November 2006)

*Die unmoralischen und bösen Spammer*
Sie sind nicht daran interessiert, in der Community heimisch zu werden, verfolgen nur böse illegale Ziele und sind stark profitorientiert. Sie sind meist im offenen Bereich anzutreffen, wo sie ihre Ware feilbieten, die sämtliche Grenzen der Legalität sprengen. Sie sind schlitzohrige Schwindelhuber, die vorher genau die Lage aussondieren, bevor sie ihre Bootlegs und Ebay-Ware anbieten. Sie sind unauffällig auffällig in ihren scheinheiligen Posts und suchen immer wieder nach Schlupflöchern, Traderegeln zu umgehen, um brave User über den Tisch zu ziehen. Fliegen ihre Machenschaften auf und sie werden der Foren verwiesen, fühlen sie sich oft ungerecht behandelt oder argumentieren mit Ahnungslosigkeit.

Die Lebenserwartung dieser Spammer ist von kurzer Dauer.



*Die Mods*
Der hohe Rat des Forums, dessen Aufgabe darin besteht, darauf Acht zu geben, dass sich die Community über vernünftige Themen austauscht und alle nett zueinander sind. Topics, die zwar mit dem Ehrenkodex eines Vorzeige-Users eröffnet wurden, jedoch rasch vom Thema abweichen und in denen der Spam immer hemmungsloser wuchert, können von den Mods - nach reiflicher Überlegung und Abwägung aller Pros und Contras - geschlossen werden. Die Spamresistenz der Mods ist hoch, aber da der Spamvirus flexibel ist und bricht er auch bei Mods mit instabilen Immunsystem ein. Das Verhalten eines spaminfizierten Mods erkennt man, wenn er ein-, zwei-, drei- auch mehrmals Spamposts abliefert. Wird er dabei vom Antispammer aufgespürt, eröffnet dieser sofort einen "Mods spammen!!" Thread.

Die Hilfssheriffs halten sich hier geflissentlich zurück, da sie es sich nicht mit denen verderben wollen, die sie umschleimen.



*Der Schizophrenie Spammer*
Der Schizophrenie Spammer leidet an dem typischen Jekyl und Hyde Syndrom und daher führt er mehrere Accounts im Forum. Gut und Böse ringen ständig in ihm. Der Schizophrene Spammer hat einen Hauptaccount, mit dem er das Gute verkörpert und nicht auffällig wird. Doch bald dominiert Hyde in ihm und loggt Dr. Jekyl aus. Mit einem seiner Hyde Accounts treibt er groben Unfug in den Foren, spammt und flamed mit Vorlieben ahnungslose Neulinge an, ohne ein festes Ziel zu verfolgen. Er treibt sein Unwesen gerade immer so weit, dass er nicht in die Mühlen der Forenjustiz gerät. Dann erwacht rechtzeitig wieder der Dr. Jekyl in ihm und der Accountwechsel wird vollzogen. Im Gewand des guten Accounts wirft er die moralische Verwerflichkeit sofort in den Threads vor, in dem seine böse Seite gewütet hat.

Dominiert die Hyde Persönlichkeit des Schizophrenen Spammers, kann seine Multi Existenz im Forum aufliegen und der Bann seiner gesamten Sippe ist die Folge. Dem Schizophrene Spammer liegt nichts an einer hohen Posting Zahl, da er ständig mit seinen Persönlichkeitsspaltungen beschäftigt ist.



*Der Ninja Spammer*
Ninja Spammer kommen eher selten vor und sind kaum zu erkennen. Sie tauchen aus dem Nichts blitzartig auf, werfen ihre exakt zugeschnittenen akzentfreien Artikulationen gezielt ins Forum und verschwinden sofort wieder. Sie sind unangreifbar und reagieren auf keine Antwort. Sie lassen sich zu keinen unüberlegten Aktionen hinreißen und wechseln die Foren und Nicknamen in einem atemberaubenden Tempo.



*Der Forumstroll (Forumtrollus vulgaris)*
Der gemeine Forumstroll (Forumtrollus vulgaris), manchmal auch als Foren-DAU bezeichnet.

Hierbei dürfte es sich um eine primitive Urform anderer Spammertypen handeln. Er ist nahe verwandt mit den Provokationsspammern, besitzt aber weder merkbare argumentative noch sprachliche Fähigkeiten. Ist auch nicht in der Lage, einen Thread zu verfolgen. Der gemeine Forumstroll reagiert nur auf einfache Schlüsselreize (meist in der Forengemeinde kontrovers diskutierte Themenbereiche oder -begriffe) und wirft ungeachtet des ihm unverständlichen Themenzusammenhangs einen für ihn typischen Wortschwall oder Satz in ein Post. Eine Lernfähigkeit oder Einsicht in meist selbstverschuldete Probleme ist nicht festzustellen.

Typische Phrasen sind: "Ihr seid alle blöd", "XY-Benutzer sind alle blöd", "MUUAHAHAHAHAAA".



*Der Forenbildspammer*
Der Forenbildspammer kommentiert Threads einzig und allein mit einem lustigen Forenbild. Sollten in den folgenden Posts keine Wayne-Bilder gepostet werden, so kommentiert er diese Posts solange mit lustigen Forenbildern, bis andere Forenbenutzer schließlich ebenfalls Wayne-Bilder posten oder der Thread geschlossen wird. Der Forenbildspammer wird von der Motivation getrieben, durch den Thread Hijack weitere Beiträge zum eigentlichen Thema zu unterbinden und gemeinsam mit anderen Forenbenutzern Wayne-Bilder zu posten.



*Der Rechtschreib-Spammer*
Er ist eine Unterart des Hilfssheriffs und sucht in allen Beiträgen nur nach einem: Rechtschreib-, Grammatik und Interpunktionsfehler.

Wenn er welche findet muss, berichtet er in oberlehrerhafter Art und Weise genauestens darüber, egal wie ernst das Thema des jeweiligen Threads ist und als wie unpassend eine derartige Belehrung von den anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern empfunden wird.

Oft pedigt er auch die Reinerhaltung der deutschen Sprache und zieht sich daran hoch, das andere in ihren Threads mal ein Fremdwort oder einen Anglizismus verwendet haben.

Und wenn er jemanden dabei erwischt, ein Fremdwort zu benutzen und dieses auch noch falsch zu schreiben, so ist dies für den Rechtschreib-Spammer wie Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag.

Rechtschreib-Spammer sind die absoluten Lieblingsziele der selbsternannten Forenpolizisten. Jeder selbernannte Forenpolizist hat ein Bookmark auf die Profile notorische Rechtschreib-Spammer und prüft regelmäßig, am liebsten jede halbe Stunde, ob bekannte Täter bereits wieder aktiv geworden sind. Für jede Verwarnung, die ein Rechtschreib-Spammer durch die Boardmoderatoren erhält, ritzt der Forenpolizist eine Kerbe in die Kante seines Schreibtisches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (11. November 2006)

Jetzt traut sich keiner mehr zu posten!


----------



## Rheingauer (11. November 2006)

endlich Ruhe hier.  *lol* 



Bastian.


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TRIAL-BIKE-BMX-D...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
"gell sattel" "Drettlager"


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. November 2006)

Hier Bitte Artikelbeschreibung und ALLE fragen zum Artikel durchlesen...!!!!   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130036021534#description


----------



## florianwagner (12. November 2006)

aua mein bauch...


----------



## curry4king (12. November 2006)

die Komentare sind witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (14. November 2006)

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/06110801.html

ich kann nicht mehr! mit das geilste was ich je gesehen habe!         die lache von dem die wiederholt wird!! aargH! ich kugel mich aufm boden!


----------



## V!RUS (14. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/06110801.html
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr! mit das geilste was ich je gesehen habe!         die lache von dem die wiederholt wird!! aargH! ich kugel mich aufm boden!



  Ah ist das geil, ich lieg hier auf dem Boden, unbedingt angucken!!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (14. November 2006)

lOOOOl wie geil ist das denn mal


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. November 2006)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/193309

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/193543


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (14. November 2006)

jo kenn ich ist auch geil^^


----------



## >>Bullet<< (14. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Lanoss schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist das das was mein Bruder mit "schranzen" meint?
> ...



Ist schon richtig so wie ers geschrieben hat...fehlt nur ein Komma..


----------



## stollenreiter (14. November 2006)




----------



## Eisbein (14. November 2006)

legga


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. November 2006)

was ne geile idee.....döner im flugzeug.....top


----------



## trialco (15. November 2006)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/32284

  Hyperaktiv - Neiiiiiiin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. November 2006)

ich weiß nicht ob irh das kennt, ich kannte es nicht und es ist total ekelhaft
http://one.revver.com/watch/96738/format/flv/affiliate/38955


----------



## Spezialistz (16. November 2006)

lecker


----------



## !Monty! (16. November 2006)

ja das gab es schonmal auf filecabi.net ist echt eklig wie auch immer das passiert ist.


----------



## trialco (17. November 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht ob irh das kennt, ich kannte es nicht und es ist total ekelhaft
> http://one.revver.com/watch/96738/fo...ffiliate/38955


 Wäre besser es nicht zu kennen, sowas kann man sich vielleicht anschauen wenn man blind is, aber sonst sollte sowas nich geposted werden  ...

Der Typ hier is viel cooler... das geilste was ich seit langem gesehen habe:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1worZARu-I


----------



## Eisbein (17. November 2006)

> Der Typ hier is viel cooler... das geilste was ich seit langem gesehen habe:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1worZARu-I


ist das nicht der gleiche wie dieser hyperaktive


----------



## Lanoss (17. November 2006)

Du meinst meinen Bruder, bevor er beim Friseur (Kuaföir) war.


----------



## Eisbein (18. November 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Du meinst meinen Bruder, bevor er beim Friseur (Kuaföir) war.


----------



## trialsrider (18. November 2006)

Ich kann meinen Bruder nicht sonderlich leiden....aber hier
ein Foto von ihm:


----------



## trialco (18. November 2006)

War wohl Vollmond - die Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (19. November 2006)

Hier will sich einer ein Wireless Lan Kabel kaufen

http://www.fanlager.de/medien-welt/frage-zu-wireless-lan-422.html


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. November 2006)

OMG wie geil ist das denn


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. November 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Hier will sich einer ein Wireless Lan Kabel kaufen
> 
> http://www.fanlager.de/medien-welt/frage-zu-wireless-lan-422.html



einfach traumhaft!!    

Jan


----------



## tinitram (20. November 2006)

hier gibts auch welches


----------



## Sevoratha (20. November 2006)

ganz ehrlich finde ich diesen thread noch lustiger
Daten bleiben nicht im Kabel...


----------



## Lanoss (20. November 2006)

Alter man die sollte man mal bitten unsere Technischen Probleme zu erörtern. das wär bestimmt lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. November 2006)

man sollte sich echt fragen ob die typen da antworten genau so dumm sind, hab da glaube ich nicht einen smily lachen sehen, oder keinen der den armen mal aufklährt. ist das nen forum für unterbelichtete? Man stelle sich vor hier würde einer fragen fliegen die nippel nicht durch den reifen wenn sich das rad schnell dreht.


----------



## BraVe´ (20. November 2006)

Naja, die schreiben schon so unsinn,dass ich denke das die des nit ernst meinen können...ich denk mal da steckt viel ironie hinter..^^ die verarschen den kräftig und führen den nochmehr hinters licht..lol


----------



## trialsrider (20. November 2006)

oh man jungens...

weder der thread eröffner hats ernst gemeint noch
die die geantwortet haben! alle dien bisschen was im kopf
haben raffen das auch! sonst lest mal was weiter!  

martin


----------



## BraVe´ (20. November 2006)

Mann Martin..du übertreibst wieder   

Und ich hatte schon ne erklärung für mein andauernd ausfallendes Internet...

Ich hab schon gedacht dass durch die wärme die das kabel abbekommt da sie an der heizung liegt die Pakete sich nichtmehr durchtrauen weils denen zu heiss ist und deßhalb das internet nur teilweise funzt   
aber dann hab ich gemerkt,dass ich ne kurve im Kabel hab!    

mfg


----------



## jem23 (21. November 2006)

sacht ma fliegen die nippel nicht durch den reifen wenn sich das rad schnell dreht? ich kann zwar nich so fix mim 20' aba.. wenn ich ma ne brücke runterroll oder so?


----------



## florianwagner (21. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPERMA-BOOSTER-B...8QQihZ006QQcategoryZ47872QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jockie (21. November 2006)

Die wissen fast alle genau von was sie reden in dem Thread. Finde ihn köstlichst


----------



## Lanoss (21. November 2006)

Natürlich fliegen die Nippel durch den Reifen wenn sich das Rad zu schnell dreht. Deshalb werden die ja mit diesen langen Schrauben an der Nabe befestigt.


----------



## trialsrider (21. November 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SPERMA-BOOSTER-B...8QQihZ006QQcategoryZ47872QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ja ist echt geil das Zeug Funzt wirklich!  

aaaaber..."Wir sind so überzeugt von dem Produkt das wir eine GELD - zurück GARANTIE anbieten. Sollten Sie keinen Erfolg mit dem Produkt haben, senden Sie uns die UNGEÖFFNETE Dose innerhalb 30 Tagen zurück."


----------



## AmericanChesser (21. November 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SPERMA-BOOSTER-B...8QQihZ006QQcategoryZ47872QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


lol
Das gefält mir am besten:


```
Füllen Sie Ihren Partner bis zum Überlaufen!
```


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (21. November 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Natürlich fliegen die Nippel durch den Reifen wenn sich das Rad zu schnell dreht. Deshalb werden die ja mit diesen langen Schrauben an der Nabe befestigt.


AXOOOO lol dafür sindie gut, oa nee ey und ich wunder mich schon..


----------



## jockie (22. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw4bQKiLkQ4


----------



## wicked as me (22. November 2006)

is das zT geil!
http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NDgwODh8MTk=&cat=4

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MTE4Mjd8NTE=


----------



## kochikoch (23. November 2006)

wenn das wetter schlecht wird und man nicht mehr fahren kann, dann kann man ja immer noch karaoke machen.

http://www.mightymusic.dk/images/growl/growlkaraoke_cigarfar_skum.swf 

http://fun.from.hell.pl/2003-02-18/volare-karaoke.swf


----------



## Pankowtrialer (23. November 2006)

rainald grebe hat's irgendwie auf den punkt gebracht 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzOTMXroAr0


----------



## Monty98 (23. November 2006)

Pankowtrialer schrieb:


> rainald grebe hat's irgendwie auf den punkt gebracht
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzOTMXroAr0



hahaha habs mir gleich zweimal reingezogen....zum totlachen


----------



## trialsrider (24. November 2006)

tssss....lächerlich das ist doch nicht lustig!

DAS ist lustig!!! Get Ready for the pain traaain!!!! yeeahh biaaaatch!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q4jb-kXebQ   

martin


----------



## esgey (24. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> tssss....lächerlich das ist doch nicht lustig!



Tja,

dann solltest Du mal endlich Deinen Arsch nach Berlin schwingen Jungchen!!!
Wenn man nix versteht, weil man die realen Bezüge nicht kennt und sowieso viel zu jung ist, kann man auch nicht lachen. Nur so tun, als wäre man ein Mann von Welt, mag vielleicht bei minderjährigen Tussies ankommen.  

Schau Dir die Welt erstmal an, dann darfste auch urteilen Du Knirps!!!    

N8


----------



## jockie (24. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHs8S_XW_60
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7fQp0p976s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k5LbtS4SXM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i05O2FnSUhQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2006)

@esgey
so lustig fands ich es aber auch nicht. hab da schon bessere satire gehört und gelesen.
zur info: ich gehöre zu denen, die schon seit 12 jahren da nicht mehr wohnen und beim besuch der verwandtschaft immer wieder erschrickt, wie das land "verfällt". von meiner damaligen schulklasse ist mittlerweile kaum noch jemand da. das sollte einem mal zu denken geben.


----------



## trialsrider (24. November 2006)

esgey schrieb:


> Tja,
> 
> dann solltest Du mal endlich Deinen Arsch nach Berlin schwingen Jungchen!!!
> Wenn man nix versteht, weil man die realen Bezüge nicht kennt und sowieso viel zu jung ist, kann man auch nicht lachen. Nur so tun, als wäre man ein Mann von Welt, mag vielleicht bei minderjährigen Tussies ankommen.
> ...



Na du wurst bist mir ja ein ganz cooler! Glaub mir bin noch gebildet genug
um zu wissen was im Osten so abgeht! Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das ichs
garnicht lustig fand...aber zum wegschmeissen fand ichs net und jetzt auch
noch anti brandenburg witze zu machen wenns dem land so schei$$e geht nun ja aber du bist ja der Held ders wissen muss! Und ja ich war auch schonmal in Berlin danke!   So und jetzt schau dir ein paarmal
terry tate an   ......"time for the pain game" .... 

martin

edit: die sachen von hagen rether find ich da schon besser!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. November 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHs8S_XW_60
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7fQp0p976s
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k5LbtS4SXM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i05O2FnSUhQ



Wahnsinn! Der Hagen Rether ist toll


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (24. November 2006)

Rether is schön bissig. Ich mag aber noch lieber Schramm, Schmickler und Pispers. Auch alle auf YouTube zu finden.


----------



## jockie (24. November 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Rether is schön bissig. Ich mag aber noch lieber Schramm, Schmickler und Pispers. Auch alle auf YouTube zu finden.



Schmickler fand' ich jetzt ein wenig plump, aber die anderen beiden sind gute Tipps   Danke


----------



## florianwagner (25. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/69-000-Alu-Schra...ryZ26675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (25. November 2006)

geil leute lass mal zusammen legen!


----------



## kochikoch (25. November 2006)

der puppenfön reißt ja nicht mal eine bockwurst vom teller 
http://cgi.ebay.de/geil-getunter-fi...49QQihZ001QQcategoryZ9801QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AxLpAc (26. November 2006)

rether, pispers


----------



## jem23 (27. November 2006)

kp obs schon wer kennt aba ich hab mich zu gut beömmelt um euch den vorzuenthalten:

30. Dezember, müde und abgespannt von der Arbeit fuhr ich in die Wohnung meiner Freundin. Dort war es aufgeräumt, im Kühlschrank war etwas zu essen. Nachdem ich mir den Magen vollgeschlagen hatte, machte ich es mir auf dem Sofa bequem. 

In diesem Moment klingelt es an der Wohnungstür. Ich gehe zur Tür und blicke durch den Spion. Dort stand ein etwa 40 Jahre alter, gut gekleideter Mann. 

Kaum hatte ich die Tür geöffnet, fing der gute Mann auch schon an: GEZ-Scherge: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Lars Lästig, ich bin ihr Rundfunkgebührenbeaufftragter... blabla.... blabla..." 

GEZ? Wirklich ein GEZ-Scherge? Oh je... 

GEZ-Scherge: "......blabla........ sind sie Frau Anja K.?"  

Hat der mich wirklich gerade gefragt ob ich Frau Anja K. (meine Freundin) bin? (Ich sehe nun wirklich nicht wie eine Frau aus, zudem trug ich einen deutlich sichtbaren drei-Tagesbart) 

Das verschlug selbst mir die Sprache. Stille machte sich im Hausflur breit. Plötzlich traf mich der Hammer der Erkenntnis: Es gibt ein Leben nach dem Gehirntod, der Beweis steht vor dir. Pack den Typen ein und der nächste Nobelpreis ist dir sicher. Ich entschied mich dagegen, denn der gute Mann war sicher nicht stubenrein und ich antwortete ihm stattdessen, dass ich Gina W. sei, die uneheliche Tochter von Frau K. 

GEZ-Scherge: "Na gut, lassen wir das. Sie wissen sicher.......blabla........verpflichtet ..........blabla........anzumelden......"  

Ich unterbrach den Redefluss des GEZ-Schergen nur ungern, aber ich teilte ihm mit, dass ich mal auf die Toilette müsste, versprach ihm aber, dass ich gleich wieder da bin und schloss die Tür hinter mir. Nach fünf Minuten gab es die ersten zarten Klingelversuche. 

Nach weiteren drei Minuten klingelte er Sturm und ich öffnete wieder die Tür. 

GEZ-Scherge: "Was haben sie denn solange gemacht?"  

Wahrheitsgemäß antwortete ich ihm, dass ich ein lauwarmes Bier getrunken habe. Außerdem mussten mal wieder meine Fußnägel geschnitten werden. 

GEZ-Scherge: "So eine Frechheit, so was habe ich ja noch nie erlebt...."  

Ich musste dem guten Mann leider Recht geben und versprach meine Freundin noch heute Abend darauf anzusprechen, warum sie das Bier nicht in den Kühlschrank gestellt hatte. Wirklich eine Frechheit.
Nun lief dieser geistige Tiefflieger rot an und rastete aus. 

GEZ-Scherge: "Wenn sie noch weiter so ein Kasperltheater veranstalten, kann ich auch andere Seiten aufziehen. Ein Anruf von mir und die Polizei durchsucht ihre Wohnung......blabla....... das wird sehr teuer für sie......blabla". 

Logisch, mit Bundesgrenzschutz und Sondereinsatzkommando. 

Sichtbar eingeschüchtert versprach ich nun, effektiv mitzuarbeiten und mein Kasperltheater bleiben zu lassen. 

GEZ-Scherge: "Besitzen sie einen Fernseher oder ein Radio?" 

Freundlich gab ich dem Mann Auskunft. "Ja klar, ich besitze 2 Fernseher, 3 Radios, noch ein Radio in meinem Büro und zwei in meinen Autos." 

GEZ-Scherge:  "Haben sie diese angemeldet?"  
Ich:  "Nein, bisher leider nicht."  
GEZ-Scherge:  "Wie lange besitzen sie diese Geräte schon?"  
Ich:  "Ca. 10-12 Jahre."  

Uiiiii, jetzt war er am Sabbern, als er seine Provision in Gedanken überschlug. Nun ja, um es kurz zu machen, er hielt mir nach ein bis zwei Minuten zwei Zettel zur Unterschrift unter die Nase. Eine Anmeldung der GEZ und einen Schrieb, dass ich schon seit fünf Jahren die Geräte besitze. Beides auf den Namen und die Adresse meiner Freundin ausgestellt. 

Freundlich wie ich nun einmal bin teilte ich ihm mit, dass ich weder Frau Anja K. bin, noch hier wohne. 

GEZ-Scherge:  "Wo wohnen sie denn?"  
Ich:  "Wissen sie das nicht?"  
GEZ-Scherge:  "Nee"  
Ich:  "Super - dann schönen guten Abend"  

Ich schloss die Tür, schaltete die Klingel ab und den Fernseher ein, das Bier war auch schon etwas kühler. 

Wenn ich Glück habe, kommen vielleicht auch bald mal wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vorbei...


----------



## Eisbein (27. November 2006)

kenne ich schon, gabs auch schonmal im forum, aber immer wieder geil.


----------



## trialsrider (27. November 2006)

jo sehr geil ich liebe so sachen!


----------



## tinitram (27. November 2006)

Mein Beitrag zur Erhaltung des Weltfriedens...

http://tv.isg.si/site/ftpaccess/tinitram/date.wmv

falls es nicht geht:
http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/tinitram   --> date.wmv


----------



## Junktyz (28. November 2006)

Gewürz


----------



## V!RUS (29. November 2006)

Fast Food Freestyle   

KlickMir


----------



## AxLpAc (29. November 2006)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/15714


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. November 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/15714



Schon uralt


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. November 2006)

Einfach cooles trialen :

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/trial/video/x26qw_trial-en-panda-4x4

geil!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9iKSuSm8Ek

Autotrial ist arg.


----------



## AxLpAc (30. November 2006)

http://gprime.net/flash.php/postingandyou !!!!!!


----------



## jockie (30. November 2006)

http://www.unf-unf.de/show1354.html

Bin halb gestorben vor Lachen


----------



## BraVe´ (30. November 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.unf-unf.de/show1354.html
> 
> Bin halb gestorben vor Lachen





Lol richtig richtig geil...echt empfehlenswert!!   
wie der die hundehaufen auf den gehweg legt    

   

Haste noch mehr davon? 

Mfg


----------



## AxLpAc (1. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.unf-unf.de/show1354.html
> 
> Bin halb gestorben vor Lachen



auf der brücke - hihi


----------



## Trialar (1. Dezember 2006)

Hier etwas für alle Kettenzerstörer die nicht immer ne neue Kette kaufen wollen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/257293/cat/504


----------



## V!RUS (1. Dezember 2006)

Klick

Trial in der norwegischen Zeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (1. Dezember 2006)

http://www.galumpia.co.uk/adult/adult_2.htm#


----------



## jockie (4. Dezember 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJzU3NjDikY


----------



## trialsrider (4. Dezember 2006)

da fragt man sich ob daddy sich mal operieren lassen sollte....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0nQ3D1EHI&mode=related&search=

aber lustig ist das nicht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk&NR


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJzU3NjDikY



hammer!!!


----------



## BraVe´ (4. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> da fragt man sich ob daddy sich mal operieren lassen sollte....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0nQ3D1EHI&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...





lol hehe..jaja die babys...   

das zweite wurde aber schon geposted  


http://www.break.com/index/pepper_water_trick.html


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (4. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJzU3NjDikY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (4. Dezember 2006)

http://www.videotube.de/watch/10040


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2006)

Falls ihn jemand noch nicht kennt, Staplerfahrer Klaus:

http://www.videotube.de/ci/page/player/526

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (4. Dezember 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWLFGPl1Kdk&mode=related&search=

geil son porsche kann halt einfach nix!


----------



## BraVe´ (5. Dezember 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Falls ihn jemand noch nicht kennt, Staplerfahrer Klaus:
> 
> http://www.videotube.de/ci/page/player/526
> 
> MFG




Was nen gemetzel am ende..das is ja echt krass


----------



## AxLpAc (5. Dezember 2006)

http://www.videotube.de/ci/page/player/645


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Dezember 2006)

Und das Video ist ein echtes Schulungsvideo was vor ein paar Jahren wirklich noch beim Staplerführerscheinkurs gezeigt wurde.

MFG


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (5. Dezember 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CivLKzRo48Y


----------



## Eisbein (5. Dezember 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CivLKzRo48Y



coole sache. natürlich auch das freerunning


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Dezember 2006)

schönes Video,

dachte erst die Kids wollen die wohnungen plündern, aber die haben natürlich nur das eine im Sinn, wie eben alle Jugendliche Strom und Wasser sparen 

MFG


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (5. Dezember 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> schönes Video,
> 
> dachte erst die Kids wollen die wohnungen plündern, aber die haben natürlich nur das eine im Sinn, wie eben alle Jugendliche Strom und Wasser sparen
> 
> MFG



Deshalb blieb auch nur der KochiKoch Thread zum posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (5. Dezember 2006)

wenn man mal ne entscheidung braucht und keinen euro zur hand hat 

http://www.random.org/cgi-bin/randflip?cur=eur.de


----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. Dezember 2006)

Kochikoch, oder doch lieber New Stuff ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Zoll-Trial-bi...2QQihZ003QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glotz (6. Dezember 2006)

so ein ding will ich auch!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_SUmVw563Y


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. Dezember 2006)

glotz schrieb:


> so ein ding will ich auch!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_SUmVw563Y


----------



## jockie (6. Dezember 2006)

Bruno (Ali G, Borat) -- EN:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyGQoPWY0ng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so89Ut-_VT0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D_D77g9sZw

Wo sie recht haben, haben sie recht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaoIsPZAgck

Schwachsinn:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_SUmVw563Y


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. Dezember 2006)

http://www.witze-welt.de/videos/showvideo.php?id=90


----------



## jem23 (8. Dezember 2006)

immer noch einer der besten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN--FW0uSQM&NR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdjOuXMaba4&mode=related&search=


----------



## trialsrider (9. Dezember 2006)

Erich Kästner: "Klassefrauen"  

Sind sie nicht pfuiteuflisch anzuschauen?
Plötzlich färben sich die Klassefrauen,
weil es Mode ist, die Nägel rot!

Wenn es Mode wird, sie abzukauen,
oder mit dem Hammer blau zu hauen,
tuns sie's auch und freuen sich halbtot.

    Wenn es Mode wird, die Brust zu färben
    oder - falls man die nicht hat - den Bauch...
    wenn es Mode wird, als Kind zu sterben
    oder sich die Hände gelb zu gerben
    bis sie Handschuh'n ähneln, tun sie's auch.


Wenn es Mode wird, sich schwarz zu schmieren,
wenn verrückte Gänse in Paris
sich die Haut wie Chinakrepp plissieren,
wenn es Mode wird, auf allen Vieren
durch die Stadt zu kriechen, machen sie's.

    Wenn es gälte, Volapük zu lernen,
    und die Nasenlöcher zuzunähn
    und die Schädeldecke zu entfernen
    und das Bein zu heben an Laternen
    morgen könnten wir's bei ihnen seh'n.


Denn sie fliegen wie mit Engelsflügeln
immer auf den ersten besten Mist.
Selbst das Schienbein würden sie sich bügeln!
Und sie sind auf keine Art zu zügeln,
wenn sie hören, daß was Mode ist.

    Wenn's doch Mode würde, zu verblöden!
    Denn in dieser Hinsicht sind sie groß.
    Wenn's doch Mode würde, diesen Kröten
    jede Öffnung einzeln zuzulöten,
    denn dann wären wir sie endlich los.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. Dezember 2006)

Taken from observedtrials.net:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7521044027821122670

Fear of Girls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. Dezember 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGx4P5eBUBg


hihi


----------



## jockie (11. Dezember 2006)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/399796


----------



## trialsrider (11. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/399796




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Dumm F*ckt gut!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/399796



            zu geil!

Jan


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (12. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/399796





Tja!!!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (12. Dezember 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/breakdance/video/x8bty_super-breakdance-baby

So muss man anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (12. Dezember 2006)

Nicht direkt "lustig", aber halt kein Trial:
http://zensiert.us/index.php?itemid=754
(gehört zu: Extremsportfilmnacht)


----------



## trialsrider (13. Dezember 2006)

mein bruder und ich haben uns nen tisch zum karten spielen gekauft:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pThb0LKbHsU


----------



## Junktyz (13. Dezember 2006)

Gangsta Rap par excellence


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (13. Dezember 2006)

Junktyz schrieb:


> Gangsta Rap par excellence



Hammer geil ne die jungs sind so süß


----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2006)

so bekloppt muss man sein:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eU4ixR_jtxY

erster beitrag ist schon mächtig grenzwertig. (keine sorge, nur allgemeine verblödung)

später wird es dann aber lustig.


----------



## BraVe´ (14. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so bekloppt muss man sein:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eU4ixR_jtxY
> 
> ...




DAs ist doch diese ordnungsamt- polziei verarsche die lief mal ne zeit lang im fernsehn ziemlich geil!!  

ps :


----------



## speedy_j (14. Dezember 2006)

kann sein, ich hab ja kein fernsehen und bekomme von sowas nix mit.

das pic ist auch genial. war ja schon mal pic des monats vom forum.
in der situation muss einfach wieder aufstehen und weiter fahren. das gibt dann bonuspunkte in der b-note.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (17. Dezember 2006)

"Bikeshow" in Norwegen

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HPbzT_N2bP0

Im engl. Forum gefunden.


----------



## BraVe´ (17. Dezember 2006)

Omg... 

Wie peinlich das sein muss,der kommt da ja garnich mehr klar



         

 







oh man....


mfg


----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. Dezember 2006)

http://blog.zeit.de/sex/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. Dezember 2006)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=25529


----------



## jockie (18. Dezember 2006)

http://www.schei--removeme--ssenistarbeit.de/content/9500/Integration.html


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. Dezember 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=25529



koxx!?!


----------



## jockie (18. Dezember 2006)

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/06121603.html


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (18. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> koxx!?!



Von der Stabilität her wohl ja.


----------



## jockie (19. Dezember 2006)

*Respekt!* http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4398430481894509121
Schokofuß?


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (19. Dezember 2006)

Wie´s aussieht fährt der auch noch Singlespeed!


----------



## AxLpAc (19. Dezember 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Sorry aber mir ist sooo langweilig, mein TV ist defekt, also habt nachsicht. Irgendwie muss ich die zeit totschlagen
> ;(



armer tropf


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (20. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> *Respekt!* http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4398430481894509121
> Schokofuß?



jo wirklich dicken respekt hart hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (21. Dezember 2006)

http://www.kamazutra.be/boulot/


----------



## C00L_MAN (21. Dezember 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> http://www.kamazutra.be/boulot/



 Russen


----------



## t-low (22. Dezember 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> http://www.kamazutra.be/boulot/



uuuppss.. sind wir mal BISCHEN unentspannt heute?    naja die unterhält ja mal auch das ganze büro da


----------



## Monty98 (23. Dezember 2006)

-   =


----------



## V!RUS (23. Dezember 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:


> -   =



Endlich macht sich die ganze Arbeit in Richtung globale Erwärmung bezahlt. 

In ein paar Jahren feiern wir Weihnachten im Freibad.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. Dezember 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Endlich macht sich die ganze Arbeit in Richtung globale Erwärmung bezahlt.
> 
> In ein paar Jahren feiern wir Weihnachten im Freibad.



das wäre echt der hit ey! bei nem chilligen cocktail!   

...aber bei uns sieht es echt nicht anders aus in ffm!  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (23. Dezember 2006)

ich kündige jetzt schon mal den besten beitrag in diesem thread an.


----------



## florianwagner (23. Dezember 2006)

und hier isser auch schon...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvlELHJsKMI&mode=related&search=


----------



## BraVe´ (27. Dezember 2006)

Der Jäger erschiesst das Reh...oder wie war das?

  

http://www.break.com/index/hunter_gets_his_ass_kicked_by_deer.html

mfg


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (27. Dezember 2006)

Hypnose am PC

http://www.lachmeister.de/lustige.php?id=3348


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (27. Dezember 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> und hier isser auch schon...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvlELHJsKMI&mode=related&search=





Der Inder-Zwerg hat echt Style.
Der Sound erinnert mich an frühere Zeiten.
(frag mich wer für ein Fahrradforum so einen Smiliy ausgesucht hat)


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Dezember 2006)

-Edit-











P.S. @ esgAy : du nervst mich langsam,immer hast du was auszusetzten du flitzpiepe OK war nich sooo witzig aber muss du deshalb deinen senf dazu geben?!?


----------



## esgey (28. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbuIGG2OtHg



aha! 

Ich vermute mal, dass die den Link neu belegt haben. Da war vorher sicher was witziges zu finden. 

Das hier ist wohl eher:


----------



## isah (29. Dezember 2006)

otn schrieb:
			
		

> Last edited by toptrial : Yesterday at 04:48 AM. Reason: speeling


.


----------



## BraVe´ (29. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> -Edit-
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. @ esgAy : du nervst mich langsam,immer hast du was auszusetzten du flitzpiepe OK war nich sooo witzig aber muss du deshalb deinen senf dazu geben?!?





Nene.. Muss ja nit immer alles derbst lustig sein..Kochikoch Thread ist ja auch der "Unterhaltungsthread"... aber naja  wat solls wa...  Also poste schön weiter...immernoch besser als wenn der Thread versinkt
 

Mfg


----------



## esgey (30. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> -Edit-
> P.S. @ esgAy : du nervst mich langsam,immer hast du was auszusetzten du flitzpiepe OK war nich sooo witzig aber muss du deshalb deinen senf dazu geben?!?



Ich habe _ehrlich_ vermutet, dass die den Link neu belegt haben. Ist hier schon öfter passiert. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Du sowas lustig findest. Naja, was solls!? Schwamm drunter.  

Und klemm Dir bitte solche Titulierungen, wie Flitzpiepe! Könnte man nämlich als Beleidigung verstehen!  

MfG S-GAY 



TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> -Edit-
> P.S. @ esgAy : *D*u nervst mich langsam,immer hast du was auszusetz*"t"*en*,* du Flitzpiepe*.* OK war nich sooo witzig*,* aber muss*t* du deshalb deinen *S*enf dazu geben?!?



Sieben Fehler, bei dieser niedrigen Wortzahl!!!  
Wenn Du mal soviel Energie für's Lernen aufwenden würdest, wie für's Rumheulen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich krieg die Krise-.- Lasst mich doch Alle in Ruhe....


----------



## BraVe´ (31. Dezember 2006)

Huh   













GUTEN RUTSCH EUCH ALLEN


----------



## Jim Space (2. Januar 2007)

was ne karre:
univega ram TR-620


----------



## BraVe´ (3. Januar 2007)

cool gemachtes video

: http://www.break.com/index/another_reverse_movie.html


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (5. Januar 2007)

japanischer DJ Bobo

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5082244996352095427&q="dj+ozma"


----------



## stollenreiter (5. Januar 2007)

http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~roedder/nationalhymne.php


----------



## Lanoss (6. Januar 2007)

Werden bei euch die Pizzen noch mit dem Mofa gebracht oder auch schon so:


----------



## jockie (6. Januar 2007)

Wer entdeckt den Hund?!


----------



## trialsrider (6. Januar 2007)

SubZero (02:07 AM) : 
DU NERVST!!!
Sara *wild* (02:07 AM) : 
wARUM
SubZero (02:08 AM) : 
für die dumme frage willste aber jetzt keinen preis oder?
Sara *wild* (02:08 AM) : 
DOCH
SubZero (02:09 AM) : 
ahhh willst du mit deiner GROSS schreiberei deinen kleingeist verstecken? funzt net barbie
SubZero (02:09 AM) : 
muss ich dich enttäuschen! 
Sara *wild* (02:09 AM) : 
aha
Sara *wild* (02:10 AM) : 
und warum gehst du jetzt so ab?
SubZero (02:10 AM) : 
eeeeehhhkk....! nächste dummer fragen. Ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich dich für ne talkshow anmelden soll! 
SubZero (02:10 AM) : 
aber moment....ich geb dir ne antwort! 
SubZero (02:10 AM) : 
.....doch nicht! 
Sara *wild* (02:11 AM) : 
naja egal
SubZero (02:11 AM) : 
richtig mach dir keine sorgen um mich.....
Sara *wild* (02:12 AM) : 
naja wenn du es net sagen willst ist das net mein problem
SubZero (02:12 AM) : 
das stimmt! ich will dich auch nicht mit noch mehr problemen belasten....:-( hast ja so schon genug! 
Sara *wild* (02:12 AM) : 
naja und was ist jetzt los?
SubZero (02:13 AM) : 
eeeehkkk...dumme frage nummer 4 barbie!
SubZero (02:13 AM) : 
das darfst du MICH nicht fragen da musst du schon in dich selber reinhorchen...aber wahrscheinlich hörst du nur ein hallendes scheppern....
SubZero (02:14 AM) : 
erzeugt duch gääähnende leere und die fallende schraube die bei dir locker ist....
SubZero (02:14 AM) : 
und jetzt sag nicht ich wäre fies!....
Sara *wild* (02:14 AM) : 
ahja
Sara *wild* (02:16 AM) : 
ne fies biste net nur ein bisschen dumm
SubZero (02:16 AM) : 
:-$aua....hat das wehgetan?....
Sara *wild* (02:17 AM) : 
ja richtig^^
SubZero (02:18 AM) : 
gut zu hören....
Sara *wild* (02:18 AM) : 
und warum jetzt dein lustiges spielchen
SubZero (02:18 AM) : 
oooh mein gott du findest das lustig? es steht schlimmer um dich als ich dachte! :-(
Sara *wild* (02:19 AM) : 
na dann
SubZero (02:19 AM) : 
es gibt verschiedene gründe. 1. LANGEWEILE! 2. Der genuss dümmere Menschen ärgern zu könne. 3. Dein Dummes gesicht nicht mehr andauernd sehen zu müssen wenn du bei msn online kommst! 
SubZero (02:19 AM) : 
4. ich glaube das hilft mir das ich heute nacht besser einschlafen kann...! 
SubZero (02:20 AM) : 
ich bin egoistisch ich weiß! 
Sara *wild* (02:20 AM) : 
ahja du hältst dich also für schlau interessant
Sara *wild* (02:20 AM) : 
dann bist du also auch zu schlau um zu arbeiten
Sara *wild* (02:20 AM) : 
jetzt verstehe ich, so ist das
Sara *wild* (02:21 AM) : 
gut das  du mich aufgeklärt hast
SubZero (02:21 AM) : 
jaaa endlich versuchst du dich zu wehren!  gibs mir barbei! :-$ habe nicht gesagt das ich schlau bin! 
Sara *wild* (02:22 AM) : 
 Der genuss dümmere Menschen ärgern zu könne.
Sara *wild* (02:22 AM) : 
steht oben
SubZero (02:22 AM) : 
nur das ich schlauer bin als DU und das wiederrum ist ein Kunststück was mein toaser (wenn er nicht am Stromnetz angeschlossen ist) auch bewältigt! 
Sara *wild* (02:22 AM) : 
ach und wer erzählt dir immer das du so toll bist
Sara *wild* (02:22 AM) : 
???
Sara *wild* (02:23 AM) : 
ich vermute einfach mal das sind dumme menschen
SubZero (02:23 AM) : 
das ist son teil welches bei mir im Hinterkopf sitzt!  und nennt sich hirn! ...aber das du auf menschen tippst ist kein wunder! weil von hirn kannst du nicht viel mitgekriegt haben! 
Sara *wild* (02:24 AM) : 
naja da wär ich mir nicht ganz sicher
SubZero (02:24 AM) : 
denk ich mir! ohne hirn keine entscheidungs fähigkeiten! 


zu meiner verteidigung: Zuviel Scrubs! und ja ich steh auf Dr.COX!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (7. Januar 2007)

http://www.trendhure.com/2007/01/06/picdump-1

http://juckiq.de/archives/2565-tokio-hotel-fan.html


----------



## Monty98 (7. Januar 2007)

"wenn ihr meint die sind schwul....dann seit ihr selber schwul...oder was auch immer.."


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Januar 2007)

"und haltet lieber EURE maul"


----------



## Lanoss (7. Januar 2007)

An Alle XP-User:
Start Ausführen Notepad
Dort folgenden Text schreiben: asdf asd asd asdfg
Abspeichern Schließen öffnen.....
.....TADAA


----------



## Lanoss (7. Januar 2007)

Ich gebe ja nur nicht zu Tokio Hotel Fan zu sein weil ich Angst habe in der Schule geschlagen zu werden. Deshalb gehe ich da auch seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr hin. Ok? Fähtisch!!!


----------



## Schevron (7. Januar 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> An Alle XP-User:
> Start Ausführen Notepad
> Dort folgenden Text schreiben: asdf asd asd asdfg
> Abspeichern Schließen öffnen.....
> .....TADAA


 

was is denn dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plazermen (7. Januar 2007)

;D fein, mein kollege kennt irgendein trick, dass man im ms office word (oder excell) ein autorennen spielchen mit einem text befehl startet


----------



## Lanoss (8. Januar 2007)

@SchevronWenn du alles so gemacht hast wie ich sagte sollte da das zu sehen sein:


----------



## jockie (9. Januar 2007)

http://500burger.de.vu/


----------



## andre35i (9. Januar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> http://500burger.de.vu/



ich glaub ich werd mit machen


----------



## Lanoss (9. Januar 2007)

Noch besser ist es glaube ich wenn man da ohne die Meute reingeht. Ich habe mal 100 Whopper bestellt (alleine, für die Firma) die haen erst an einen Scherz und dann garnichts mehr geglaubt. Aber ich hab ne Cola aufs Haus bekommen um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken.
Ab welcher Menge liefern die eigendlich?


----------



## trialsrider (9. Januar 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Noch besser ist es glaube ich wenn man da ohne die Meute reingeht. Ich habe mal 100 Whopper bestellt (alleine, für die Firma) die haen erst an einen Scherz und dann garnichts mehr geglaubt. Aber ich hab ne Cola aufs Haus bekommen um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken.
> Ab welcher Menge liefern die *eigendlich?*



eigentlich gibt es eigendlich garnicht!  

Man könnte ja auch mal ne Tankstelle Leertanken!  

martin


----------



## jockie (9. Januar 2007)

http://www.unf-unf.de/show1381.html


----------



## trialsrider (9. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ab9UoiOzbQ&NR  

krasse aktionen bei! am coolsten fand ich den Herrn der ne Parklücke findet!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (9. Januar 2007)

http://www.geogreeting.com/view.html?zfSMFzha+d77s1RZ+fAZguah+dMp*tpw+ctB2WEk+ib


----------



## EchoPure (9. Januar 2007)

http://juckiq.de/archives/2565-tokio-hotel-fan.html
Die armen TOKIO HOTEL FANS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (10. Januar 2007)

sorry für Doppelpost habe es gerade gesehen!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (10. Januar 2007)

EchoPure schrieb:


> http://juckiq.de/archives/2565-tokio-hotel-fan.html
> Die armen TOKIO HOTEL FANS !!!!!!!!!!!



GEIL einfach nur geil das vid ich piss mich weg


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (10. Januar 2007)

sehr cooles slow motion video: http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoID=1462706044


----------



## DH Kierspe (10. Januar 2007)

ich würde ja auch so 20 cheeseburger bestelen aber habe lieder keien möglichkeit zu euch zu kommen


Gruß
Moritz


----------



## DH Kierspe (10. Januar 2007)

Moin,



EchoPure schrieb:


> http://juckiq.de/archives/2565-tokio-hotel-fan.html
> Die armen TOKIO HOTEL FANS !!!!!!!!!!!




Einfach nur geil sogar meine mutter findets geil      



Gruß
Moritz


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2007)

http://www.wallpaper-area.de/wa-10-926-9

ob der manuals oder nen frontwheelhop üben wollte???

ich denk mal er wird nen astreinen überflieger gemacht haben!!!


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2007)

EchoPure schrieb:


> http://juckiq.de/archives/2565-tokio-hotel-fan.html
> Die armen TOKIO HOTEL FANS !!!!!!!!!!!



irgendwie aggro die alte... also vom style her könnte sie bisschen zuviel mit sido gequatscht haben

die antwort ist aber auch nicht verkehrt... nicht ganz so lustig und bisschen langwierig:
http://juckiq.de/archives/2592-angie-tokio-hotel-und-die-antwort.html


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2007)

plazermen schrieb:


> ;D fein, mein kollege kennt irgendein trick, dass man im ms office word (oder excell) ein autorennen spielchen mit einem text befehl startet



schau mal bei eastereggs.de rein da findest wie es geht. geht aber nur in bestimmten versionen


----------



## florianwagner (12. Januar 2007)

fall 14 und 15 sind die besten....

http://www.fortunecity.de/roswell/kafka/66/vorwerk_kobold/staubsauger.html#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (12. Januar 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> fall 14 und 15 sind die besten....
> 
> http://www.fortunecity.de/roswell/kafka/66/vorwerk_kobold/staubsauger.html#



Na dann ist ja gut das du dich VORHER schllau gemacht hast!  
Hoffe ich zumdindest das es vorher war...


----------



## tinitram (12. Januar 2007)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-9056068192424546470


----------



## bub01 (12. Januar 2007)

hi,
lol so kann man seine bestellungen am drive-in auch abgeben:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id2AJwxwqQU

mfg
paul


----------



## t-low (13. Januar 2007)

bub01 schrieb:


> hi,
> lol so kann man seine bestellungen am drive-in auch abgeben:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id2AJwxwqQU
> 
> ...



oh mann... ich hab tränen gelacht  auch die andere drive thru videos sind zum schreien


----------



## kochikoch (13. Januar 2007)

meint ihr der hat was gefunden?

http://www.clipaday.com/2006/11/face_first_bmx_wrist_plant.html


----------



## Monty98 (13. Januar 2007)

aua....aber geiler spot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (13. Januar 2007)

Alle achtung,ich hätte Schiss da überhaupt normal rum zu fahren...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQyJooGFJVw&mode=related&search=


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (13. Januar 2007)

hab grade ein bisschen bei den dirtern geguckt,und wurde geschockt,man beachte:
1.das thema selbst

2.den nickname

3.den gruß am ende 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=258147


----------



## jockie (15. Januar 2007)

Da haben wir's ja schon wieder: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140074527042


----------



## trialsrider (15. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYSAyPNR7qg


----------



## XTP Jumper (15. Januar 2007)

Zum üben für die city ein kleines game
viel Spaß 


bike crash

Gruß von Zween


----------



## glotz (16. Januar 2007)

1541.93m weiss aber nicht ob das gut ist hat auf jeden zwei minuten gedauert


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. Januar 2007)

Hehe, ich bin besser!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Januar 2007)

Tut mir ja leid aber   3939,44 m


----------



## Monty98 (16. Januar 2007)

ach du ******* ...es gibt leute die das spieln...und ich wollts nie posten...
tut mir leid jungs


----------



## tinitram (16. Januar 2007)

@Monty98
Es gibt immer jemanden, der mehr langeweile hat als man selbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (16. Januar 2007)

...bild vergessen


----------



## AxLpAc (16. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49laIKpf72o


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ...bild vergessen



ach komm das ist doch fake....


oder du hast wirklich viel langeweile gehabt!!!


----------



## speedy_j (16. Januar 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49laIKpf72o



da ich ja kein tv hab seh ich das nun zum ersten mal. find es lustig wie der typ die beiden schwuchteln mal nass macht. dafür hätte es allein schon 10 punkte gegeben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2007)

@speedy j:ich finds gut das du in unseren verwÃ¶hnten multimedia welt ohne tv auskommst,echt erstrebenswert
ich mag anti-couch-potatoes,dicker


----------



## Monty98 (16. Januar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ach komm das ist doch fake....
> 
> 
> oder du hast wirklich viel langeweile gehabt!!!



is kein fake...gib bei youtube nanaca ein und du siehst ein video in dem einer über 15000 macht. is zu 90% glück das spiel...


----------



## stollenreiter (17. Januar 2007)

das nenn ich mal n neuen trendsport

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect21572.html


----------



## AxLpAc (17. Januar 2007)

stollenreiter schrieb:


> das nenn ich mal n neuen trendsport
> 
> http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect21572.html



derb


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Januar 2007)

Ja heiliger Bimbam*sabber* erklÃ¤rt mich fÃ¼r verrÃ¼ckt;wÃ¼rd mich einer fragen,ich wÃ¼rds tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (18. Januar 2007)

Polizei und Roller.........

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/408315


  geht ganz schön gut das teil


----------



## AxLpAc (18. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvczUDKB4nI


----------



## kochikoch (20. Januar 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/208274


----------



## Lanoss (20. Januar 2007)

Ok laßt mich kurz überlegen, wer von euch war in der letzten Zeit im nahen Osten


----------



## trialsrider (20. Januar 2007)

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9843/langeweile6lk.jpg 

ich vlt Zeit genug hätt ich...


----------



## Monty98 (20. Januar 2007)

wir haben den gleichen bildschirm hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheingauer (20. Januar 2007)

räum mal deinen Desktop auf  


gruß
basti.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Januar 2007)

so,gibbet schon in fast allen variationen,foren,mit sÃ¤mtlichen rÃ¤dern und von 100terten quellen,aber immer wieder geil:
Warum trialbikes besser sind als Frauen:
-trialbikes's werden nicht schwanger. 
-Du kannst dein trialbike den ganzen Monat fahren. 
-trialbike's haben keine Eltern. 
-trialbike's wimmern nicht, auÃer Du hast etwas wirklich BÃ¶ses getan. 
-Du kannst dein trialbike mit Freunden teilen. 
-trialbikes's kÃ¼mmert es nicht wieviele andere trialbike's du vorher gefahren hast. 
-Wenn du fÃ¤hrst kommst du und dein trialbike zur selben Zeit an. 
-trialbike's kÃ¼mmert es nicht, wieviele trialbike's du hast. 
-trialbikes kÃ¼mmert es nicht, wenn du anderen trialbike's nachschaust. 
-trialbike's kÃ¼mmert es nicht, wenn du dir trialbike-Magazine kaufst. 
-Du wirst nie hÃ¶ren: "So was, du hast schon wieder ein Neues", auÃer du kaufst dir selber eins. 
-Wenn dein trialbike platt ist, kannst du es aufpumpen. 
-Wenn dir dein trialbike zu ausgeleiert ist, kannst du es wieder festziehen. 
-Wenn dein trialbike anderer Meinung ist, muÃ du nicht mit ihm diskutieren. 
-Du kannst ein schwarzes trialbike haben, und es zu deinen Eltern vorstellen. 
-Du musst nicht auf den Typen eifersÃ¼chtig sein, der an deinem trialbike arbeitet. 
-Sagst du etwas bÃ¶ses zu deinem trialbike, musst du dich nicht entschuldigen, bevor du es fahren darfst. 
-Du kannst dein trialbike fahren so lange du willst, und es wird nicht wund. 
-Du kannst aufhÃ¶ren zu fahren, sobald du willst, und es wird nicht enttÃ¤uscht sein. 
-Deine Eltern bleiben nicht mit deinem alten trialbike in Kontakt, nachdem du es hast fallen lassen. 
-trialbike's bekommen keine MigrÃ¤ne. 
-trialbike's sind nicht beleidigt, wenn du ein schlechter Biker bist. 
-Dein trialbike will abends nicht allein mit anderen trialbike's zusammen sein. 
-trialbike's kÃ¼mmert es nicht, wenn du zu spÃ¤t kommst. 
-Du musst nicht duschen, bevor Du mit deinem trialbike fÃ¤hrst. 
-Wenn dein trialbike schlecht aussieht, kannst Du es lackieren lassen oder bessere Teile kaufen. 
-Du musst nicht, bevor Du das erste Mal mit deinem trialbike fahren willst, es zum Essen ausfÃ¼hren, ins Kino gehen, und Ihre Mutter besuchen. 
-Der einzige Schutz, den du tragen musst, wenn du mit deinem trialbike fÃ¤hrst, ist ein Helm. 
-Wenn du in gemischten Abteilungen bist (M/W), kannst du erzÃ¤hlen, was fÃ¼r einen groÃartigen Ritt du beim letzten Mal hattest, ohne daÃ jemand sauer ist.

nein,ich habe nichts gegen das weibliche geschlecht,dies dient nur der unterhaltung^^

N'abend Martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. Januar 2007)

das jut


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. Januar 2007)

http://ichwillspielen.com/?redirect=168


mit ein bisl fantasie ist das ein cooles trial spiel^^


----------



## Rheingauer (23. Januar 2007)

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Mjk1Nnw1Nw==


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Januar 2007)

FSK 12 bedeutet: Der Held kriegt das Mädchen
FSK 16 bedeutet: Der Böse kriegt das Mädchen
FSK 18 bedeutet: Jeder kriegt das Mädchen

und wer das nicht macht ist feige ^^ ---> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MTQ0NzE0fDE3MA==&cat=1


----------



## t-low (23. Januar 2007)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> FSK 12 bedeutet: Der Held kriegt das Mädchen
> FSK 16 bedeutet: Der Böse kriegt das Mädchen
> FSK 18 bedeutet: Jeder kriegt das Mädchen
> 
> und wer das nicht macht ist feige ^^ ---> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MTQ0NzE0fDE3MA==&cat=1



    bungee is ja ein dreck dagegen    dachte schon das video nimmt ein hässliches ende...DAMN


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2007)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Mjk1Nnw1Nw==



sehr geil


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2007)

"BÃ¼ck dich Fee!Wunsch ist Wunsch!"

Ein Satz mit 10 WÃ¶rtern und 4 LÃ¼gen? 
Ein ehrlicher Pole fÃ¤hrt nÃ¼chtern mit seinem Wagen zur Arbeit.


Wie baut man ganz leicht einen Kompass?
















Man legt eine Banane auf eine Mauer,da wo abgebissen ist Osten


----------



## jockie (25. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc8OO2YbDB0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (25. Januar 2007)

Krasse Geschichte so ne neue Art von Parcour.


----------



## jockie (25. Januar 2007)

Vorsicht, Totlachgefahr:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKIptM2kAhY


----------



## trialsrider (25. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaBW81iPFLA 

Wenn ich gerade nicht triale übe ich halt tanzen!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. Januar 2007)

Eindeutig wurde hier die falsche Reifenwahl getroffen - das absolute Gegenteil von Grip!

http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=209453


----------



## DH Kierspe (27. Januar 2007)

http://dsds.rtl.de/dsds4player.php?videoid=MTM2MzUwfDEwOA==&cat=37

http://dsds.rtl.de/dsds4player.php?videoid=MTM2MzUwfDE4&tl=2



http://dsds.rtl.de/dsds4player.php?videoid=MTM2MzUwfDE2MA==&cat=37


----------



## Lanoss (28. Januar 2007)

Lustige telekom geschichte:
meine frau hat seit jahren einen betrag von 4,31 euro auf der handyrechnung und weiß net was das is ( hmmm.... +mwst entspricht das 5eur) jetz waren wir heut im D1 shop, wo sie ihren vertrag gmacht hat und ich wollt wissen was ihr da abgebucht wird dann hat (laut namensschild) "Auszubildende Frau X" sich ewig beraten mit "Auszubildender Frau Y" dann wurde ne hotline für dumme Telekommitarbeiter angerufen, weil ausgerechnet nur DIE das wissen... und immer wenn ne brisante frage von uns kam (bzw. irgendeine frage) wurde sich mit der allwissenden telekominternen hotline kurzgeschlossen  wahrscheinlich sitzt da horst telekom persönlich und dann wurde uns mitgeteilt, und etz kommts...  *trommelwirbel*   ...sie wissen auch net wo die 4,31 herkommen, aber es ist frühestens zum 1.7.2007 kündbar...


----------



## koxxrider (28. Januar 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaBW81iPFLA
> 
> Wenn ich gerade nicht triale übe ich halt tanzen!





der typ der da tanzt ist aba schon auf den ersten blick viel größer als du kleiner 20"er


----------



## DH Kierspe (28. Januar 2007)

vorsicht 

letzte warnung!!!

http://dsds.rtl.de/dsds4player.php?videoid=MTM2MzUwfDcw&tl=2


Die arme dsds jury      

HAHA


----------



## jockie (29. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVEWMDLrZmw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-low (29. Januar 2007)

....et gibt schon tüppen auf der welt....love, peace and bike kill... alles klar jungs  immerhin hatte einer von denen nen bunny hop drauf


----------



## AxLpAc (29. Januar 2007)

"autodachtechnik" geht auch langsam 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RMLt28n0-M


----------



## AxLpAc (29. Januar 2007)

bill gates 1977 nach nem verkehrsvergehen


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (29. Januar 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> bill gates 1977 nach nem verkehrsvergehen



  mich erinnert das irgendie an das hier:


----------



## alien1976 (30. Januar 2007)

HHHHHHHHrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooowraaallllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooogggggggrrrrrrooooooolllllllllllll
http://dsds.rtl.de/dsds4player.php?videoid=MTM2MzUwfDE4Mg==&cat=37


----------



## florianwagner (30. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SaFTm2bcac&mode=related&search=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (30. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQKa6pJC7Ek


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (30. Januar 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Krasse Geschichte so ne neue Art von Parcour.



Is nich neu. Sowas nannte man in den 70igern "Spiel ohne Grenzen", ne affige Fernsehschau.

Ahc ja:

China Trial at it´s best:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJU-vfC42Kk


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. Februar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3yPqRS7D5g

heavy metal...


----------



## speedy_j (1. Februar 2007)

die jungs haben noch mehr lustige sachen gemacht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFpOvH2lfA0&mode=related&search=


----------



## jockie (2. Februar 2007)

Ich schmeiß mich weg...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfiiu6GbPVo


----------



## Eisbein (2. Februar 2007)

vom Trialsrider: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjcGIny2ifM&mode=related&search


----------



## speedy_j (2. Februar 2007)

eine rakete schafft es nicht allzuweit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMG2SBwIcrM


----------



## Junktyz (2. Februar 2007)

War der Bachkipper schon?


----------



## Lanoss (2. Februar 2007)

goil


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Februar 2007)

http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...jaEvolution/?action=view&current=MAQ10031.flv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (4. Februar 2007)

http://www.minuscule.tv/ --> Launch the movie...


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Februar 2007)

tinitram schrieb:


> http://www.minuscule.tv/ --> Launch the movie...



hihi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2007)

muss mich vor dem bild erst mal rechtfertigen^^
bin zu der zeit noch nebenbei ein bisschen DH gefahren,und hatte ein DH-hardtail,aber ich hab mich dann fÃ¼r ne neue gabel entschieden,da diese(big one) ein wenig zu hoch baute,bzw. so viel federweg nicht gebraucht wurde.
und bevor ich sie verkaufte,habe ich mir noch einen kleinen spaÃ erlaubt,mit einem Ã¤lteren BMX rahmen.
keine sorge bin nur einmal um den block gefahren xD und hab die teile wieder an dauerhafte bikes montier bzw. verkauft 
BMX mit 185 mm federweg


----------



## tinitram (7. Februar 2007)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_9748_funny-html-tags.html


----------



## Schevron (8. Februar 2007)

schaut ja echt gediegen aus. nur mim treten wars wahrscheinlich bißl schwer oder?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2007)

Joa ist bzw war nur zum posen fÃ¤hig^^
treten ging schlecht,aber das fahrgefÃ¼hl war echt richtig flowig.
Don't try this @ home 
MfG


----------



## tinitram (8. Februar 2007)

http://www.uselessaccount.com/create/


----------



## andre35i (10. Februar 2007)

schaut mal nach ...lol...trial als rennrad bezeichnet...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Sportrad-P...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Februar 2007)

lol!wasn das fÃ¼r ne bremsleitungskonstruktion am VR!?sieht nicht sehr vertrauenswÃ¼rdig aus^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (10. Februar 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> lol!wasn das fÃ¼r ne bremsleitungskonstruktion am VR!?sieht nicht sehr vertrauenswÃ¼rdig aus^^



wollte ich grade auch schreiben


----------



## speedy_j (10. Februar 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> lol!wasn das fÃ¼r ne bremsleitungskonstruktion am VR!?sieht nicht sehr vertrauenswÃ¼rdig aus^^



wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal fr.... halten.

diese konstruktion sorgt dafÃ¼r, dass sich die pads auf beiden seiten immer im gleichen abstand zur bremsflanke befinden. gab es mal beim jan und co. zu kaufen.
schwachpunkt: entlÃ¼ftung ist sehr kniffelig.

Ã¼brigens: am hr ist es ebenfalls verbaut.


----------



## Lanoss (11. Februar 2007)

Aber funzen tut dat trotzdem net.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2007)

in nürnberg fährt einer damit und gar nicht mal so schlecht.
wie wurde der typ von der auktion dann ostdeutscher meister?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Februar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal fr.... halten.
> 
> diese konstruktion sorgt dafÃ¼r, dass sich die pads auf beiden seiten immer im gleichen abstand zur bremsflanke befinden. gab es mal beim jan und co. zu kaufen.
> schwachpunkt: entlÃ¼ftung ist sehr kniffelig.
> ...



halt mal die luft an ja.ich hab nicht gesagt das das nicht gut ist,ich sehs halt nur zum ersten mal,musst mich nich direkt anfahrn wie sonst was-.-
ich kann auch meinen meinung haben.
und klau nicht die sprÃ¼che von msn,das kommt generell dumm
MfG


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2007)

ich hab euch nicht angefahren, sondern euch nur auf eure wissenslücke hingewiesen, da ihr euch darüber lustig gemacht habt. 

was ist msn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Februar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> .
> 
> ...was ist msn?



darf ich dich auch euf eine wissenslÃ¼cke aufmerksam machen?
darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich??????
 noch nie was von dem berÃ¼mten msn messenger gehÃ¶rt?
und da ist unter anderem so eine emoticon,welche besagt"wenn man keine ahnug hat,einfach mal die fressen halten"
Und sowas macht mich auf wissenslÃ¼cken aufmerksam
spaÃ bei seite.kannte das system echt nicht,sieht nur halt nich so haltbar bzw. einfach aus.
MfG Der IchLernNieAusMann


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2007)

bin linux user und daher nicht im bilde, was alles für microsoft und windows rausgebracht wird. aber gut zu wissen, das es sachen gibt, die ich nicht benötige. 

aber was soll andem Y-teil nicht beonders haltbar sein? ein wenig sekundenkleber mit auf die schlauchbefestigung und das hält dann sicher. für pneumatikverbindungen gibt es sowas ja auch und das wird in der industrie eingesetzt.


----------



## AxLpAc (11. Februar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal fr.... halten.
> 
> diese konstruktion sorgt dafür, dass sich die pads auf beiden seiten immer im gleichen abstand zur bremsflanke befinden. gab es mal beim jan und co. zu kaufen.
> schwachpunkt: entlüftung ist sehr kniffelig.
> ...



recht hatter!!!


----------



## trialsrider (11. Februar 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> recht hatter!!!



nur funktionieren tut das System net!


----------



## isah (11. Februar 2007)

*mit dem kopf nick* das teil ist mist...


----------



## jockie (12. Februar 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> darf ich dich auch euf eine wissenslÃ¼cke aufmerksam machen?
> darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich darf ich??????
> noch nie was von dem berÃ¼mten msn messenger gehÃ¶rt?
> und da ist unter anderem so eine emoticon,welche besagt "wenn man keine ahnug hat,einfach mal die fressen halten"
> ...



Eigentlicher Ursprung: Dieter Nuhr.


----------



## alien1976 (15. Februar 2007)

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&z=18&ll=48.032391,11.095532&spn=0.001708,0.003616&t=k&om=1


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (15. Februar 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&z=18&ll=48.032391,11.095532&spn=0.001708,0.003616&t=k&om=1



l  l


----------



## Lanoss (15. Februar 2007)

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&om=1&z=17&ll=32.67621,-117.156873&spn=0.004344,0.010042&t=k


----------



## alien1976 (15. Februar 2007)

schau halt mal genau hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Februar 2007)

|^^^^^^^^^^^^^^| ||
| Bitburger | |||",___.
|_..._...______===|=||_|__|...,] 
"(@)(@)"""*|(@)(@)*****(@)*i


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Februar 2007)

http://parts.schlickjumper.de/forum.php?style=3&id=761


----------



## jockie (19. Februar 2007)

Bis einer weint...
http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/07020402.html


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Februar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Bis einer weint...
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/07020402.html



Wie geil  Seine anderen Kollegen scheint die Aktion eher wenig interessiert zu haben


----------



## jockie (19. Februar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59ZX5qdIEB0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crfrKqFp0Zg


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. Februar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Bis einer weint...
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/07020402.html



   wie geil


----------



## florianwagner (20. Februar 2007)

toppppp....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiNUkDnDMFA


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Februar 2007)

weil ich noch kein so scheiss funkblitzding hab tu ich mir  die zeit a bissl mit langzeitbelichtungsspielchen vertreiben.. ergibt abgefahrene sachen teilweise..


----------



## Eisbein (22. Februar 2007)

wie geil. hast du noch mehr davon,  dann e-mail an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (22. Februar 2007)

auf eigenschaften und adresse kopieren.. sind durchnummeriert bis 04 bis jetzt..


----------



## Eisbein (23. Februar 2007)

danke!


----------



## jockie (23. Februar 2007)

Geile Fotos, Rainer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbtTPYZEig


----------



## -|nS5|- (23. Februar 2007)

fotos sind genial !


----------



## alien1976 (23. Februar 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> weil ich noch kein so scheiss funkblitzding hab tu ich mir  die zeit a bissl mit langzeitbelichtungsspielchen vertreiben.. ergibt abgefahrene sachen teilweise..




Hey Rainer das "E28" find ich am geilsten. Wie hast des gemacht das man dich nicht rumlaufen sieht? aber des Licht..


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (23. Februar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hGtvNoOR4Y&eurl=http://www.unf-unf.de/video/fck.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (23. Februar 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Wie hast des gemacht das man dich nicht rumlaufen sieht? aber des Licht..



das ist wie bei anolog. es wird nur das auf dem film/chip belichtet was vom licht angestrahlt wird. d.h. ich geh zuerst kurz mit der lampe auf das auto damit es sichtbar wird und dann renn ich hinter der lampe. es ist also stockdunkel und die lampe strahlt von mir weg richtung camera. das heisst ich werde nicht belichtet weil nicht angestrahlt..


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (23. Februar 2007)

Die Bilder sind  gut.
Vor Jahren hab ich mal so nen 5er gehabt. Super Auto!


----------



## Hupert (25. Februar 2007)

Hab ich mal aus nem anderen Forum geklaut... weiß ja nicht obs das schin hier gab und wo es sonst passen sollte weiß ich auch nicht...


Geschichten die das Leben schreibt :



DIES IST EIN REELLER FUNKSPRUCH, DER ZWISCHEN GALIZIERN UND
NORDAMERIKANERN STATTGEFUNDEN HAT - AUFGENOMMEN VON DER FREQUENZ DES
SPANISCHEN MARITIMEN NOTRUFS, CANAL 106, AN DER GALIZISCHEN KÜSTE "COSTA
DE FISTERRA"
AM 16. OKTOBER 1997 (dieser Funkspruch hat wirklich stattgefunden und
wurde erst im März 2005 von den spanischen Militärbehörden zur
Veröffentlichung freigegeben) - alle spanischen Zeitungen haben ihn
veröffentlicht und mittlerweile lacht sich ganz Spanien kaputt - viel
Spaß!!!



Galizier:
(Geräusch im Hintergrund) ....... Hier spricht A853 zu ihnen, bitte
ändern sie ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden um eine Kollision zu
vermeiden ...... Sie fahren direkt auf uns zu, Entfernung 25 nautische
Meilen ........

Amerikaner:
(Geräusch im Hintergrund)......Wir raten ihnen, ihren Kurs um 15 Grad
nach Norden zu ändern um eine Kollision zu vermeiden.

Galizier:
Negative Antwort. Wir wiederholen: ändern sie ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach
Süden, um eine Kollision zu vermeiden.

Amerikaner:
(eine andere amerikanische Stimme) Hier spricht der Kapitän eines
Schiffes der Marine der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika zu ihnen. Wir
beharren darauf: ändern sie sofort ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Norden, um
eine Kollision zu vermeiden.

Galizier:
Dies sehen wir als weder als machbar noch erforderlich an, wir empfehlen
ihnen ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden zu ändern, um eine Kollision zu
vermeiden.

Amerikaner:
(stark erregter befehlerischer Ton) HIER SPRICHT DER KAPITÄN RICHARD
JAMES HOWARD, KOMMANDANT DES FLUGZEUGTRÄGERS "USS LINCOLN" VON DER
MARINE DER VEREINIGTEN STAATEN VON AMERIKA, DAS ZWEITGRÖSSTE
KRIEGSSCHIFF DER NORDAMERIKANISCHEN FLOTTE, UNS GELEITEN ZWEI
PANZERKREUZER, SECHS ZERSTÖRER, FÜNF KREUZSCHIFFE, VIER U-BOOTE UND
MEHRERE SCHIFFE, DIE UNS JEDERZEIT UNTERSTÜTZEN KÖNNEN. WIR SIND IN
KURSRICHTUNG PERSISCHER GOLF, UM DORT EIN MILITÄRMANÖVER VORZUBEREITEN
UND IM HINBLICK AUF EINE OFFENSVE DES IRAQ AUCH DURCHZUFÜHREN. ICH RATE
IHNEN NICHT ..... ICH BEFEHLE IHNEN IHREN KURS UM 15 GRAD NACH NORDEN ZU
ÄNDERN!!!!!! SOLLTEN SIE SICH NICHT DARAN HALTEN, SO SEHEN WIR UNS
GEZWUNGEN DIE NOTWENDIGEN SCHRITTE EINZULEITEN, DIE NOTWENDIG SIND UM
DIE SICHERHEIT DIESES FLUGZEUGTRÄGERS UND AUCH DIE DIESER MILITÄRISCHEN
STREITMACHT ZU GARANTIEREN. SIE SIND MITGLIED EINES ALLIERTEN STAATES,
MITGLIED DER NATO UND SOMIT DIESER MILITÄRISCHEN STREITMACHT ......
BITTE GEHORCHEN SIE UNVERZÜGLICH UND GEHEN SIE UNS AUS DEM WEG !!!!!!!!!

Galizier:
Hier spricht Juan Manuel Salas Alcántara. Wir sind zwei Personen. Uns
geleiten unser Hund, unser Essen, zwei Bier und ein Mann von den
Kanaren, der gerade schläft. Wir haben die Unterstützung der Sender
Cadena Dial von la Coruna und Kanal 106 als Maritimer Notruf. Wir fahren
nirgendwo hin, da wir mit ihnen vom Festland aus reden. Wir befinden
uns im Leuchtturm A-853 Finisterra an der Küste von Galizien. Wir haben
eine Scheissahnung, welche Stelle wir im Ranking der spanischen
Leuchtturme einnehmen. Und sie können die Schritte einleiten, die sie
für notwendig halten und auf die sie geil sind, um die Sicherheit ihres
Scheiss-Flugzeugträgers zu garantieren, zumal er gleich gegen die
Küstenfelsen Galiziens zerschellen wird, und aus diesem Grund müssen wir
darauf beharren und möchten es ihnen nochmals
ans Herz legen, das es das Beste, das Gesündeste und das Klügste für sie
und ihre Leute ist, nämlich ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden zu ändern
um eine Kollision zu vermeiden .......


----------



## -|nS5|- (25. Februar 2007)

typisch AMI  ! ... das die auch nie nachgeben können! :-D find ich echt klasse das beispiel :-D


----------



## speiche (25. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> DIES IST EIN REELLER FUNKSPRUCH, DER ZWISCHEN GALIZIERN UND
> NORDAMERIKANERN STATTGEFUNDEN HAT - AUFGENOMMEN VON DER FREQUENZ DES
> SPANISCHEN MARITIMEN NOTRUFS, CANAL 106, AN DER GALIZISCHEN KÜSTE "COSTA
> DE FISTERRA"
> ...



cool, dann hatten andere foren vor 5 jahren schon insiderinformationen, als ich das zum ersten mal gelesen habe


----------



## Hupert (25. Februar 2007)

speiche schrieb:


> cool, dann hatten andere foren vor 5 jahren schon insiderinformationen, als ich das zum ersten mal gelesen habe



Ich bin halt ein wenig "retro"...


----------



## jockie (26. Februar 2007)

http://www.trendhure.com/huhnerpolizei-video/


----------



## florianwagner (26. Februar 2007)

obertoppppp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IJjBvSFyU


----------



## jockie (27. Februar 2007)

Wenn im Flugzeug die Sitznachbarn nerven...
1. Öffne seelenruhig und mit bedachten Bewegungen deine Laptoptasche.
2. Hole dein Laptop hervor.
3. Schalte es ein.
4. Halte das Laptop so, dass der nervige Sitznachbar den Bildschirm sehen kann.
5. Schließe deine Augen und blicke ergeben zum Himmel.
6. Klicke auf diesen Link:
http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Februar 2007)

fotos von meinem freund aus schweden der exakt das gleiche auto hat wie ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterbikerNo.1 (28. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Hab ich mal aus nem anderen Forum geklaut... weiß ja nicht obs das schin hier gab und wo es sonst passen sollte weiß ich auch nicht...
> 
> 
> Geschichten die das Leben schreibt :
> ...


----------



## masterbikerNo.1 (28. Februar 2007)

hupert voll cool habe ich und alle gelacht.
find auch wichtig positiv mal zurückzuerscheinen.
und bush is auch meine ansich falsche bestzung.
schöne grüsse nach jena und auch callezeiss vieleicht packtas ja noch
daumen oben und 5drauf jetz draussen und ctschau


----------



## hannesra (28. Februar 2007)

deutsch _sprechen_ kannst du aber schon, oder?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Februar 2007)

yo alta du bist fett krass drauf lan olum,wie wÃ¤rs wenn du in deine krass kongreten posts ein wenig fetten sinn und ober geil deutsch reindrÃ¼ckst?
o.0
avatar und posts nach hobby gangster....


----------



## masterbikerNo.1 (28. Februar 2007)

na bernds ,

sind john wayne und bo nicht auch ein bisschen gangsta ?
ok bo vielleicht ein bisschen mehr freizeitgangster.

imma das pilsbier auch wegen hasseröder ein wenig entspannter in die hand halten

wünsche euch trotzdem noch einen schönen abend
 und viel spass noch beim kochen.

daumen hoch für hupert-das war eigentlich meine aussage


----------



## ecols (1. März 2007)

masterbikerNo.1 schrieb:


> hupert voll cool habe ich und alle gelacht.
> find auch wichtig positiv mal zurückzuerscheinen.
> und bush is auch meine ansich falsche bestzung.
> schöne grüsse nach jena und auch callezeiss vieleicht packtas ja noch
> daumen oben und 5drauf jetz draussen und ctschau





masterbikerNo.1 schrieb:


> na bernds ,
> 
> sind john wayne und bo nicht auch ein bisschen gangsta ?
> ok bo vielleicht ein bisschen mehr freizeitgangster.
> ...




passt doch! wir sind ja im Kochikochthread.. Da isser genau richtig 

@rainer: is das ne langzeitbelichtung mit zwischenblitz? sieht cool aus.. wenn auch ein wenig gespenstisch wegen der fehlenden blitzpower..


----------



## Mador (1. März 2007)

@ MasterBiker
Bei deinem Avatar.
Bist du Rechtshänder? Falls ja, kommt die rechte Hand und nicht die linke vor dein Gesicht! Und nicht an die Backe, da nützt sie dir nicht viel.
Falls du Linkshänder bist, dann kommt die linke Hand eben an dein Gesicht aber nicht an die Backe. Den Grund kann ich dir gerne kurz sagen nicht dass du dann rumweinst. Nehmen wir an du bist Rechtshänder, dann ist die Rechte normalerweise ein bisschen stärker. Deswegen ist sie hinten und schützt dein Gesicht. Sie kommt nur raus, wenn du denkst dass sie jetzt trifft, sonst ruht sie aus. Deine Linke ist dann zum Anboxen da. Rechts wäre in dem Fall deine Schlaghand und Links deine Führhand. Die Führhand ist sowas wie ein Schlüssel um die Deckung zu durchbrechen und dann kommt die Schlaghand und trifft richtig. Falls Linkshänder eben andersrum.
Bei deiner vorderen Hand bitte das Handgelenk gerade, sonst brichst du es dir wenn du wohin schlägst und keine Bandagen an hast.

MfG Seby


----------



## masterbikerNo.1 (3. März 2007)

yo madorman,

wie siehtes aus wenn ich linkshända bin und gg einen rechtsausleger kämpfe ?
wenn ich mir deine tips durchlese, scheinst du ja schon einige erfahrungen gemacht zu haben, wie kommst du auf heulen ?
ist dir das da etwa passiert ?
hey johnny,kein thema-die erfahrungen habe ich natürlich auch schon bei meinen ersten fights gehabt,aba is nich schlimm findich gerad im jungen alter,
wenn man älta is glaub ich auch nicht.

schöne grüsse nach heidenheim
mein altes gt lieb ich trotzdem mehr als mein aktuell ausübenden sport,
das foto soll übrigens lustig rübakommen, hab nich viele muskel,dafür sehr guten schwung bis dann


----------



## Mador (3. März 2007)

Wenn du Linkshänder bist, dann wärst du auch Rechtsausleger. Dann kämpft man halt Rechtsausleger gegen Rechtsausleger. Passiert ja bei den Linksauslegern oft, da Rechtsausleger sehr selten sind. Die ändern im Amateur Boxen sehr selten ihre Auslage. Also ich kenne wenige. Aber die das machen, hauen dich auch einfach um. Ich denke nicht dass du so einer bist, wenn du nicht einmal dein Handgelenk gerade halten kannst.
Ne hab sicher noch nicht geheult deswegen.

MfG Seby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. März 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Hab ich mal aus nem anderen Forum geklaut... weiÃ ja nicht obs das schin hier gab und wo es sonst passen sollte weiÃ ich auch nicht...
> 
> 
> Geschichten die das Leben schreibt :
> ...


----------



## trialsrider (4. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


>



selten blÃ¶deres gesehen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> selten blÃ¶deres gesehen!


----------



## Rheingauer (4. März 2007)

American cars are rubbish... 
http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=5613#item



Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen wie das Lied/Gruppe heißt??

gruß
basti.


----------



## tinitram (4. März 2007)

police - message in a bottle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZDn7zaKOnU


----------



## jockie (5. März 2007)

tinitram schrieb:


> police - message in a bottle
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZDn7zaKOnU



Machine Head - Message in a bottle! Ist natürlich'n Cover.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (5. März 2007)

Den Link habe ich vorhin von meiner Freundin bekommen. http://erbert.eu/suende/ 

Meine Freundin lag bei 4691,48 und ich bei 5521,45. 

Wieviel kosten Eure Sünden? 


Luke


----------



## t-low (5. März 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Den Link habe ich vorhin von meiner Freundin bekommen. http://erbert.eu/suende/
> 
> Meine Freundin lag bei 4691,48 und ich bei 5521,45.
> 
> ...



   du lässt dich von deiner freundin für sex bezahlen???


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2007)

2420,68


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (5. März 2007)

@ Eisbein:
*lol* Du bist ja noch jung. Die sündhaftsten Jahre kommen bei dir ja noch  .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. März 2007)

LÃ¼g nicht!!Geh ins Kloster^
Damn 5087.14Â


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2007)

freundin von mir hat 46â¬ ich hau mich weg, wie christlich muss die denn leben. 
martin mit deinen jungen (noch weniger als meine) jahren hast ja schon ganzschÃ¶n was angestellt. 
bin ja mal gespannt was bei den 20" rauskommt, dafÃ¼r mÃ¼sste es ja schon mal 100000â¬ strafe geben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. März 2007)

*flÃ¶t*
Ich bin Buddhist 
Ich war wenigstens ehrlich.
deine freundin ist ja ne ganz feine


Gibts fÃ¼r ins Becken Koten mehr Strafe als rein pinkeln?
Und nein,ich bin weder vorbestraft,noch ein gesuchter SexualstraftÃ¤ter.


----------



## speedy_j (5. März 2007)

4426.78 â¬

geht fÃ¼r den anfang.


----------



## alien1976 (6. März 2007)

1680,32
Davon sind 1000 aber automatisch wegen Sündenverleugnung hinzugefügt worden. Solche Schweine
OOOOPs jetz hab ich bestimmt mehr wegen des "Fluchens"


----------



## jockie (7. März 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud0kLqaXYRc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sevoratha (7. März 2007)

ich frage mich wie ihr so viele sÃ¼nden haben kÃ¶nnt, wenn das maximum bei 3798.36 â¬ liegt, da ist doch etwas faul, oder?


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. März 2007)

Sevoratha schrieb:


> ich frage mich wie ihr so viele sünden haben könnt, wenn das maximum bei 3798.36  liegt, da ist doch etwas faul, oder?



ne, hab ich auch gedacht...

wenn man alles ankreuzt kommt weniger raus als wenn man ein paar sachen weg lässt weil man mehr Sündenverleugnung (1000) bekommt...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (7. März 2007)

ja ja, mich haben diese elenden Verheimlichungen und Verleugnungen gleich mal 4000 extra gekostet.


----------



## zoowaerter (8. März 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Den Link habe ich vorhin von meiner Freundin bekommen. http://erbert.eu/suende/
> 
> Meine Freundin lag bei 4691,48 und ich bei 5521,45.
> 
> ...




super link, luke!

4806, 97euro

kauf mir lieber mal ein schickes rad.

und du - luke - komm trialen!


----------



## Eisbein (8. März 2007)

wie jetzt hat die lusche am we keine zeit....


----------



## florianwagner (8. März 2007)

zum thema sprungkraft...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vL19q8yL54&NR


----------



## V!RUS (9. März 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> zum thema sprungkraft...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vL19q8yL54&NR



Respekt, mein Herr.

Baaaah, du Ekelhafter!


----------



## Morello (12. März 2007)

Hi Jungs!
So jetzt wird hier erst ma Video Brothers vorgestellt.. viel Spass!
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=Kloneyj
http://www.myvideo.de/online/page.php?l=1&P=157&UID=264290


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2007)

nicht lustig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (12. März 2007)

stimmt die können ja nix und das noch nicht mal richtig!


----------



## trialsrider (17. März 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/popular-week/video/x12565_beatbox


----------



## stollenreiter (20. März 2007)

neues von apple


----------



## bikersemmel (20. März 2007)

sehr geil


----------



## Monty98 (21. März 2007)

:kotz:


----------



## Morello (21. März 2007)

stollenreiter schrieb:


> neues von apple



Euer Humor ist zu bedauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (21. März 2007)

Morello schrieb:


> Euer Humor ist zu bedauern.



deine eltern auch!

was solln das? nur da zum stunk machen oder was?


----------



## 525Rainer (21. März 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> :kotz:



haha.. hoho hihi! geil!


----------



## jockie (23. März 2007)

http://lachschon.gamigo.de/slide.php?id=61198


----------



## freak91 (23. März 2007)

http://lachschon.gamigo.de/slide.php?id=7675


----------



## Eisbein (23. März 2007)

http://www.bikemielec.com/bm_eng/galeria/szosa/index.html

 die polen ...


----------



## locdog (26. März 2007)

bei uns hat man auch humor 
http://www.dlastudenta.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=499


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (28. März 2007)

Voll automatische Tötungsmaschine von Samsung (Die spinnen die Japaner) mit dem schön klingenden Namen "Sentinella"

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg078_robot-sentinella


----------



## jockie (28. März 2007)

http://www.eblogx.com/flv_transformers.html


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

hier ist ne demo version von einem 26" biketrial PC game http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27680


----------



## tony m (28. März 2007)

Spaß mit Hamstern

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YXRH50fvHWA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hM3jzlyNIpc&mode=related&search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (29. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hier ist ne demo version von einem 26" biketrial PC game http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27680



find ich ja ma gut das jemand so was entwickelt hat, abbbber   ich komme net ganz mit der steuerrung klar


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2007)

jom da geht es auch den meisten bei otn so, mir auch...


----------



## KermitB4 (30. März 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqdP9BYcjik

MC ROVE!!!

MFG


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hier ist ne demo version von einem 26" biketrial PC game http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27680



@ Eisbeim   weiste vielleicht wo ich die voll version her kriege finde nichts im inet das spiel rockt voll 

gruß Jan


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2007)

gibs noch nicht, 
schön das es bei dir läuft, bei mir kann ich nur zurück und nach forne fahren, auf andere sachen reagiert das spiel nicht


----------



## trialsrider (2. April 2007)

Das Spiel ist echt mal so mega saftig!!!! 

Eisbein du raffst das Spiel nur einfach nicht, du musst erst die Aktion
auswählen die der typ ausführen soll z.b. erst "A"  drücken und dann
Leertaste dann macht der das! Es gibt echt derb geile Aktionen!
macht sau bock!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. April 2007)

Jop habe auch was länger gebraucht bis ich das raus hatte aber macht richtig FUN  nur bei mir lagt das so nach der 5 runde immer voll der ab**** dann muss ich das immer neu starten!   
also sobald die voll version draußen ist kaufe ich mir die


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Jop habe auch was länger gebraucht bis ich das raus hatte aber macht richtig FUN  nur bei mir lagt das so nach der 5 runde immer voll der ab**** dann muss ich das immer neu starten!
> also sobald die voll version draußen ist kaufe ich mir die



die musst du net kaufen, die haben soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe 2 trialer selber gemacht, habs ja auch nur von OTN


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. April 2007)

das ja geil egal die sollen ma die voll version ins inet stellen habe alle 10 level durch und will ma nen anderes bike haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2007)

http://www.chebstidrtici.wz.cz/data/26Trial_game.rar vollversion von dem spiel


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://www.chebstidrtici.wz.cz/data/26Trial_game.rar vollversion von dem spiel





perfekt nur bei mir ist keine .exe datei oder sind das nur die ersätzungs sachen ?


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2007)

keine ahnung,


----------



## t-low (3. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://www.chebstidrtici.wz.cz/data/26Trial_game.rar vollversion von dem spiel



mhh...also bei mir kommt beim entpacken ein error.. und dann gibts auch nen error-ordner und auch keine "install-datei" oder EXE-datei.. ooooh


----------



## AxLpAc (3. April 2007)

ihr müsst nur schauen, ob der download auch wirklich der dateigröße entspricht. musste auch 5mal anfangen, da teilweise nach 8,5mb ein abbruch kam, es aber so ausssah, als ob die datai fertig wäre. dann kam beim entpacken "unerwartetes archivende"

also einfach nochmal versuchen (ich hab ne *.exe)


----------



## Schevron (3. April 2007)

kann das sein das der mirror down is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-low (3. April 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> kann das sein das der mirror down is?



jope...


----------



## Schevron (3. April 2007)

kann das jemand mal wo anders hochladen plz


----------



## trialsrider (3. April 2007)

also bei mir hats so geklappt:

auf den link klicken und dann nicht "speichern untern" sondern "direkt öffnen"
und dann "WinRar" auswählen, dann lädt der das trotzdem runter und will 
es direkt entpacken, das tut ihr dann wohin ihr wollt und fertig! 

aso jetzt ist der link tot:
dann nehmt den hier:
http://game.havirovstidrtici.cz/index.php?go=download


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (9. April 2007)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr das schon ma gesehen habt oder jemals gesehen habt, aber ich find das voll lustig


----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2007)

5â¬ ist ein guter preis fÃ¼r schwalbe schlÃ¤uche ich glaube bei uns kosten die 6,95â¬.


----------



## -|nS5|- (9. April 2007)

gibt es bei mir in gera schon seit jahren


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. April 2007)

joar, bei uns auch, nur halt in gelb, und 6,95â¬ fÃ¼r nen Schwalbe Schlauch sind verdammt viel Geld


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (9. April 2007)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect25265.html


Ja Dumm gelaufen würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> joar, bei uns auch, nur halt in gelb, und 6,95â¬ fÃ¼r nen Schwalbe Schlauch sind verdammt viel Geld



naja, ich weis ja nicht. letztes jahr ham die auch nur 5,95 gekostet, aber so ein kleiner laden wie unserer will will ja auch im winter Ã¼berleben. aber ich kaufe die ja auch nicht. kaufe meine immer bei Kaufland. 2,80â¬


----------



## DH Kierspe (9. April 2007)

@Hoffmanntrial
echt krasses vid!!!
Meinste des war echt?
oder gespielt

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (10. April 2007)

lange weile?!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (10. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> naja, ich weis ja nicht. letztes jahr ham die auch nur 5,95 gekostet, aber so ein kleiner laden wie unserer will will ja auch im winter überleben. aber ich kaufe die ja auch nicht. kaufe meine immer bei Kaufland. 2,80



Ich auch, nur bei uns kosten die 2,99 ... Im Baumarkt kosten die Billgschläuche 3,95   voll die Abzocke für Nonameschläuche


----------



## koxxrider (11. April 2007)

loooool, eisbein du poser....^^


----------



## magic^desire (11. April 2007)

dann geb ich auch mal was zum besten 

http://fun.drno.de/pics/jeder_nur_einen_becher.jpg

und .... http://www.folterstuebchen.de/

hf die jane


----------



## Eisbein (11. April 2007)

ja was kann ich denn dafür wenn keiner nach mir was schreibt. 
ich will das gar nicht.


----------



## jockie (11. April 2007)

ROFL...ich hatte gestern Abend das gleiche Bild angefangen, musste aber flott weg *g*


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (11. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ja was kann ich denn dafür wenn keiner nach mir was schreibt.
> ich will das gar nicht.




ich will das gar nicht   ja kenn ich


----------



## 525Rainer (11. April 2007)

drop to headbonk


----------



## jockie (12. April 2007)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/13408/What-People-say-in-Court


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (13. April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MsYWNuQWFk


----------



## Monty98 (13. April 2007)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect25265.html

aua...aua...aua


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. April 2007)

Google Maps Routenplaner


http://google.de/maps?f=d 


So, dann mal bitte Routenplanung von Berlin nach New York eingeben und dann
Punkt 40 anschauen...

wünsche dem jenigen viel spaß ^^


----------



## trialsrider (14. April 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> lange weile?!



genau deshalb hatte ich den Stunk im "Intensiv Trainings Thread"
heraufbeschworen!    Klar hab ich mich 
in der Tonart vergriffen aber ich denke so wie ichs geschrieben
habe sollten es leute mit einer gewissen Grundintelligenz auch mit Humor gelesen haben, (so z.b. Eisbein selber   )

nun ja hatte aufjedenfall auch schon nen Screenshot davon gemacht also
3 Dumme ein Gedanke!


----------



## snipernik (15. April 2007)

wtzig witzig aber des pic mit der katze kenn ich schon


----------



## snipernik (15. April 2007)

ups  bin grad im falsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snipernik (15. April 2007)

^^


----------



## trialsrider (15. April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD7aJToR8AA&NR=1


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD7aJToR8AA&NR=1



lol auf was die leute für ideen kommen ihrem vogel golf beibringen


----------



## alien1976 (17. April 2007)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> Google Maps Routenplaner
> 
> 
> http://google.de/maps?f=d
> ...


Alter was läuft den da verkehrt bei Google


----------



## curry4king (17. April 2007)

lol voll geil


----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Alter was läuft den da verkehrt bei Google



ich denke mal, da hat sich jemand ein spaß erlaubt. bei anderen städten die übers meer gehen funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Trollobaby (17. April 2007)

also bei mir hat das zB auch mit Moab geklappt, ist schon sehr bekloppt, vorallendingen das Schwimmen überhaupt als Antwort möglich ist, ist schon komisch.


----------



## Sevoratha (18. April 2007)

schon dran gedacht, dass sich die programmierer nen spaß erlaubt haben, damit ihr darüber redet?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. April 2007)

wie kann man nur sooo dumm sein ?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KEydM9E_xdE


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (22. April 2007)

Mal ein anderer Münz-Trick


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diBZwbmX9rk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (22. April 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiki/445618364/in/set-72157600049254981/


----------



## sensiminded (23. April 2007)

weiß nich ob ihr das schon kennt, auf jeden fall sehr geil  

http://www.einzeller.tk


----------



## trialsrider (23. April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmZclXAuGZo&NR=1

bitte danach einfach den ersten Comment lesen aber ERST das
Video gucken, kA warum aber ich hab mich weggeschmissen....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdmH58cUXYI

total geil!


----------



## Katze (23. April 2007)

grad eben bei stromberg:



> ich kenn 'nen witz
> von onkel fritz,
> der fährt 'n fahrrad ohne sitz...



hahaha


----------



## Lanoss (24. April 2007)

funnyhanny> sag mal... 
funnyhanny> (to) aim heißt doch zielen oder?
Anducar> yo  
funnyhanny> heißt dann "je t'aime" "ich ziele auf dich"?


----------



## isah (25. April 2007)

http://www.thelastboss.com/post.phtml?pk=2679



> Hello, Jack Thompson.
> 
> I am going to shoot 20-30 people at my school, UC Berkeley, but I am not sure on what gun to use. Any suggestions? I am also looking for a game to train with. Do you have any ideas? I am fairly new to this.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


----------



## Monty98 (26. April 2007)

Ein absoluter Gitarren-Gott
Jose Feliciano auf Besuch in Johnny Cash's Show heul
Also alle Gittareros müssen es sich alleine der Technik wegen ansehen...
Für alle andren is es hoffentlich auch sehr gute Musik
Ach ja.. der Herr Feliciano ist blind. Viel Spaß!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxR5zh4tVCY&mode=related&search=


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Ein absoluter Gitarren-Gott
> Jose Feliciano auf Besuch in Johnny Cash's Show heul
> Also alle Gittareros müssen es sich alleine der Technik wegen ansehen...
> Für alle andren is es hoffentlich auch sehr gute Musik
> ...



   sehr geil. danke für diesen kulturellen beitrag. das gehört nicht in den Kochikoch dem man ist ehre zu gebühren.


----------



## jockie (27. April 2007)

http://view.break.com/280271


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (29. April 2007)

toller Flyer (aus aktuellem Anlaß)


----------



## kingpin18 (29. April 2007)

Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht da gewesen.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/782982


----------



## snipernik (29. April 2007)

:d


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Mai 2007)




----------



## Icke84 (1. Mai 2007)

guckt mal auf 

http://www.ver****te********.com/

da gibts nen haufen solcher videos aufgelistet, viel spass


----------



## trialsrider (2. Mai 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDmrEw7__k&NR=1

Batman gegen Joker....OKAY...aber was ist DAS?   

geil gemacht find ich...fürn Studenten und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junktyz (3. Mai 2007)

Die Sanitäter sind geil 

Fußball kann auch witzig sein


----------



## jockie (6. Mai 2007)

http://view.break.com/233191


----------



## alien1976 (7. Mai 2007)

Hammergeil. So viel Zeit möcht ich auch mal haben.


----------



## Kev95 (7. Mai 2007)

booah ey nee .. wie viel langeweile muss man haben um sowas zu vollenden ?!


----------



## florianwagner (8. Mai 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DiLHy-N7Lko&mode=related&search=
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fI6qgSVVYIg&mode=related&search=


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (10. Mai 2007)

kennt von euch jemand das tiroler ECHO ?? muß was neues sein? hab beim jan noch nix drüber gesehen...
aber der hansi scheint damit schon dick abzugehen bei seiner tour... 
wenn jemand infos zum "tiroler ECHO" hat bitte melden


----------



## alien1976 (11. Mai 2007)

Ja geil der Hansi fährt da wusste ich gor net. Da Bike hat bestimmt son Charivari dran.


----------



## jockie (18. Mai 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CqJ0p-V5tk


----------



## florianwagner (19. Mai 2007)

lesen lachen feiern...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220113612746&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Mai 2007)

ob der durch die AU kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snipernik (20. Mai 2007)

wie fügt man denn bilder ein weil ich hab n gutes ?


----------



## plazermen (20. Mai 2007)

http://imageshack.us zum Beispiel


----------



## BQuark (21. Mai 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x20vnr_audi-05


----------



## jockie (22. Mai 2007)

http://www.bikexprt.com/bicycle/tension.htm#pitchtable


----------



## jockie (24. Mai 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYj61W81La8


----------



## jockie (25. Mai 2007)

http://www.yourfileupload.com/video/view.php?video=ba46a3b616824ce27c57af107980feee


----------



## Lanoss (27. Mai 2007)

so geil bei douglas eben gerade. davor steht ne frau und verteilt proben, hat nen arm inna schlinge und ne dicke lippe und sagt zu jedem der vorbeigeht "sie brauchen ein neues Parfüm". ne junge frau bleibt stehen und sagt: wenn sie das als Frage formulieren würden, bekämen sie seltener was an die schnauze....


----------



## trialsrider (28. Mai 2007)

http://www.clipaday.com/videos/3-year-old-ready-to-kick-some-ass


----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TRtBDuoHwyI&mode=related&search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Mai 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=90


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=90



was ist daran so lustig...? ist halt unser forum...


----------



## AxLpAc (31. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> was ist daran so lustig...? ist halt unser forum...


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> was ist daran so lustig...? ist halt unser forum...



das forum ist so lustig, weil in genau diesem forum solche leute wie DU ihren Shit reinschreiben.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2007)

dann freu dich auf die nächsten wochenen da hab ich noch mehr zeit um mir noch mehr schmarn auszudenken 


Trialmaniax schrieb:


> das forum ist so lustig, weil in genau diesem forum solche leute wie DU ihren Shit reinschreiben.


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Mai 2007)

du siehst wenigstens ein, dass du nur schmarn schreibst. 

Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Juni 2007)

für alle die sich schonmal gefragt haben, wie Deng wirklich aussieht: Here we go


----------



## Trialar (2. Juni 2007)

Link 

Glaub da hat einer Probleme


----------



## Icke84 (2. Juni 2007)

für alle die 300 angeguckt haben.

United 300  


http://www.yourfileupload.com/video/view.php?video=ba46a3b616824ce27c57af107980feee


----------



## Trialar (2. Juni 2007)

Schau ma BeitragNr.1980 an


----------



## Icke84 (2. Juni 2007)

oh sorry,

meintest aber bestimmt 1890


----------



## stollenreiter (2. Juni 2007)

jaja, die gelassenheit der frauen

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/07060104.html


----------



## Lanoss (2. Juni 2007)

Für diejenigen unter euch die mal in ihren Spamordner gesehen haben und da auch so mails zum Tehma Penisenlargement gefunden haben.
Ich habe diesen Absender "zufällig" gefunden:


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juni 2007)

@stolle das is nich die gelassenheit sondern die reaktion auf etwas unbekanntes ! deswegen haben frauen auch nix beim bund verloren aber ich find das video klasse   . warum kann ich diesen kack smile der lacht nich rein machn.. grml...


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Juni 2007)

farblich optimal passende schuhe:


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (10. Juni 2007)

hast DU das dahin gekackt?


----------



## florianwagner (10. Juni 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> farblich optimal passende schuhe:



rainer, du bist und bleibst der härteste mensch der welt...


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juni 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> hast DU das dahin gekackt?



nö, wie deutlich zu erkennen ist handelt es sich hier um verhärtete erde


----------



## Lanoss (12. Juni 2007)

Gaffatape ist wie "Die Macht"... 


Es hat einen dunkle und eine helle seite...



Und es hält das Universum zusammen


----------



## Junktyz (17. Juni 2007)

Was ein Gefährt mit 15000 PS. Und welcher geistekranke setzt sich da rein und fährt das Teil? :bigeyes: 

http://www.bigfatass.de/bfa/?p=625


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juni 2007)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=29403


----------



## jockie (20. Juni 2007)

Wer Heroes kennt...jetzt gibt's Zeroes:
http://www.unf-unf.de/video/helden-im-alltag.html


----------



## isah (20. Juni 2007)

Es werden sich nicht so viele woechtenlich an ihren BT Programm haengen um ne amerikanische TV Show auf englisch runter zu laden und die dann auf'm PC zu schauen... vielleicht irre ich mich.


----------



## jockie (20. Juni 2007)

Vor dem Musik-Thread dachte ich aber z.B. auch, dass die heutige Jugend nur HipHop hört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (20. Juni 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Vor dem Musik-Thread dachte ich aber z.B. auch, dass die heutige Jugend nur HipHop hört.



tja, falsch gedacht! hiphop suckt! 

da fällt mir ein: nach einer englischen studie zufolge, hören personen mit niedrigen bildungsabschluss hiphop und rap, wobei personen aus höheren bildungsschichten ausschließlich nur metal, blackmetal, deathmetal, metalcore, hardcore usw hören...wobei es auch ausnahmen gibt! 

Jan


----------



## jockie (20. Juni 2007)

Würde ich glatt unterschreiben! :-D


----------



## locdog (20. Juni 2007)

ich auch 
wobei dee seichterer rock wie er zb, in den 70 jahren wahr ich nocht mit dazurechnen, wahren halt auch supper stucke mit dabei 
hip hop ist halt 98% "ich hab die groste eier, meine karre die grosten 24" bling blinger und meine schlampe die grosten blincker"  ehh primitiev

ROCK das einzig wahre


----------



## isah (20. Juni 2007)

Wenn die Rocker denn alle so klug sind, warum koennen sie nen anderen Musik Geschmack dann nicht tollerieren? (Wenn denn Tolleranz <> Intelligenz)

Ich werde taeglich angemacht, dafuer das ich Rap hoere und direkt in diese Baggy-Pants Ecke gedraengt. Erstmal behaupte ich nicht das irgend eine Musikrichtung 'suckt' und sage ich nicht sachen wie '...Muesstest du nciht fettige haare und enge Lederhosen tragen wenn du Rock hoerst'.

Und ueberhaupt, Rap auf Aggro zu reduzieren ist als ob man behauptet rock sei Nine Inch Nail, und nichts anderes.


----------



## tinitram (21. Juni 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Es werden sich nicht so viele woechtenlich an ihren BT Programm haengen um ne amerikanische TV Show auf englisch runter zu laden und die dann auf'm PC zu schauen... vielleicht irre ich mich.



du irrst 
ich kenn einige die's sich dann gleich (egal zu welcher uhrzeit fertiggestellt) anschauen mussten - auch nachts um 4.

bezüglich der hiphopthematik bietet sich hier www.stophiphop.com geradezu an.  



> Dem krasse Zitat (und so)
> "Ihr wixkrüpel! eure mütter haben scwhänze und ihr einen iq im plusbereich!" - E-Mail eines Hip-Hoppers an StopHipHop.de



ps: shave the cheerleader shave the world ^^


----------



## plazermen (21. Juni 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Wenn die Rocker denn alle so klug sind, warum koennen sie nen anderen Musik Geschmack dann nicht tollerieren? (Wenn denn Tolleranz <> Intelligenz)



lol wo hast Du denn das gehort: ich nicht nur tolleriere, ich liebe andere sorten von musik. haupsachlich hore ich: prog-, speed-, fantasy-,art- power-, etno-, psychodelic-, newclassical-, jazz-, space-rock/metal da hast du alles drin sogar ska, folk, soul, techno und country... Davon abgesehen mag ich besonders gutes pop, big band musik, alle sorten von jazz, groove... und vor allem swing. Und da  macht es mir keinen unterschied von welchem jahr das album stammt oder aus welchem land die musiker kommen. Ausserdem ein hammer ist es, wenn die jazz musiker ein projekt zusammen mit hip-hoper's machen  

Ich weiss nicht ob Ihr das deutsche band  Sylvan kennt: http://www.sylvan.de/band/band_bio.htm   finde ich klasse

Und hier ein sehr gutes polnisches band zur abwechslung zum anhoren:
http://www.myspace.com/riversidepl

Wie es eimal irgendein moderator von "big band jazz stunde" in englichem radio sagte: es geht mich nicht an welche art der musik ist es: *musik muss vor allem gut sein*. Da stimme ich voll zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (21. Juni 2007)

plazermen schrieb:


> haupsachlich hore ich: prog-, speed-, fantasy-,art- power-, etno-, psychodelic-, newclassical-, jazz-, space-rock/metal da hast du alles drin sogar ska, folk, soul, techno und country...



und ich hore einfach nur GUTE MUSIK  

es ist halt so das was gerade popular ist wird auch ausgenutzt und jeder scheis rausgebracht. in den 90 wahr es techno, nach kurzer zeit war der ganze mainstreem scheis nicht mehr zu ertragen, jetzt ist der hiphop drann. klar es gibt auch gutes zeug dabei, aber wen nichts im TV leuft und ich bis hin zum 40. program durchzappe dan sehe ich in MTV VIVA und co nur mull. KOMERC halt.
da wakeln dicke arsche und dicke moppse, zum quitschiegen refren "I gonna **** you, **** you"....toll, da gehst du mit deiner 12 jahriegen tochter in den park hart sich ne Mp3 an und singt zum refren  .... ehrlich gesagt schade.


----------



## noob-rider (21. Juni 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Wenn die Rocker denn alle so klug sind, warum koennen sie nen anderen Musik Geschmack dann nicht tollerieren? (Wenn denn Tolleranz <> Intelligenz)
> 
> Ich werde taeglich angemacht, dafuer das ich Rap hoere und direkt in diese Baggy-Pants Ecke gedraengt. Erstmal behaupte ich nicht das irgend eine Musikrichtung 'suckt' und sage ich nicht sachen wie '...Muesstest du nciht fettige haare und enge Lederhosen tragen wenn du Rock hoerst'.
> 
> Und ueberhaupt, Rap auf Aggro zu reduzieren ist als ob man behauptet rock sei Nine Inch Nail, und nichts anderes.




also ich muss sagen, ich kenne eigentlich ausschließlich rocker und metaler,
die diese toleranz aufbringen.
bei uns (also in meiner wohngegend) ist es eher so das die hip-hop-masse keine toleranz gegenüber anderer musik aufbringt.


----------



## plazermen (21. Juni 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> und ich hore einfach nur GUTE MUSIK



 Ich wurde aber empfehlen nicht nur zwei erste satze zu lesen sondern ganze posts:



			
				plazermen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es eimal irgendein moderator von "big band jazz stunde" in englichem radio sagte: es geht mich nicht an welche art der musik ist es: musik muss vor allem gut sein. Da stimme ich voll zu



Noch zur tolleranz: ich wurd' sagen - tolleranter sind meistens leute, die "mehr drin" sitzen und mehr uber das thema wissen, die anderen konnen entweder nur intollerant sein oder halt posen machen (gruss Locdog ;D).


Frage zB. jemanden ob er zufallig scheissmusik hoert oder musik, die er nicht mag: jeder wird sagen er hoert nur GUTE musik und die die ihm gefallt, obwohl das kann man ruhig sagen dass nicht jede musik gut ist. Paradox? ;D


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. Juni 2007)

noob-rider schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen, ich kenne eigentlich ausschließlich rocker und metaler,
> die diese toleranz aufbringen.
> bei uns (also in meiner wohngegend) ist es eher so das die hip-hop-masse keine toleranz gegenüber anderer musik aufbringt.



jaa, genau so ist das hier auch...ich hab mich vllt falsch ausgedrückt, im grunde habe ich nichts gegen hiphop oda trance usw, mir geht nur das ganze gelabber, von wegen das und das ist kacke und "du bist ein punk, weil du schwarze sachen trägst" und bla auf die eier...dabei kann ich die intoleranz der hiphoper nicht ab, wobei die meistens gar kein plan von musik haben...also ich rede jetzt von den ganzen kleinen möchtegern gangster!


----------



## Lanoss (21. Juni 2007)

Zitat zum weiter denken: "Toleranz ist der erste Schritt zur Dummheit!" 



Back to Topic:

Pseudomage> Doch doch, Frauen mit 18 sind absolut total unreif  
<Katha> ähm..  
<Katha> falsch^^ jungs sind zwei jahre zurück  
<Pseudomage> Ja, das war mal bevor Frauen angefangen haben Hiphop zu hören und wie Paris Hilton auszusehen.


----------



## locdog (21. Juni 2007)

plazermen schrieb:


> Noch zur tolleranz: ich wurd' sagen - tolleranter sind meistens leute, die "mehr drin" sitzen und mehr uber das thema wissen, die anderen konnen entweder nur intollerant sein oder halt posen machen (gruss Locdog ;D).



was jungchen ? hast nen problem ?? du intoleranters sack?  
das schreibst du nur das du auf der insel gamelst und gute 2000km von mir weit weg wohnst aber pass auf jungchen wen ich da vorbei schaue  

....mahl ofters zwischen den zeilen lesen.

mahl noch was witziges ohne jeglichen wert
bei mir in meinem Kaff fahren die ganzen asis, also tupen die die seiten turen als lehne benutzen (BMW fahrer wense geld haben, sprich-keine alimente zahlen  ) die promenaden strase rauf und runter und horen arsch laut bilig techno und halt gangsta raap. aber nie, wirklich niiieeemand hort rock, nur ich. also wen ich normal mit geschlosenem fenster fahre gucken die mich an als wusten die net was das fur musiec ist.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. Juni 2007)

da geht aber einer ab!  

Iron Maiden - The Trooper (Handfart)  

Jan


----------



## raxx1 (27. Juni 2007)

Hier nen cooler link.


Klick mich






btw: darf man die hier posten?


----------



## trialsrider (27. Juni 2007)

raxx1 schrieb:


> Hier nen cooler link.
> 
> 
> Klick mich
> ...



btw: wie alt biste?


----------



## alien1976 (28. Juni 2007)

HÄÄÄ Nee Nein Kein Gewitta. Wat HÄÄÄ Nee Nein Kein Gewitta. Wat HÄÄÄ Nee Nein Kein Gewitta. Wat 


Zum Totlachen ist echt passiert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WxAiUVbWdY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (28. Juni 2007)

Ryan Leech Interview


http://www.asilvertouch.com/features.php?feature_id=152


----------



## jockie (28. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich überhaupt nicht zum Lachen: http://de.sevenload.com/videos/SyMWUPh/Kinder-fragen-Politiker-nach-dem-internet


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Juni 2007)

Es gibt Leute,die haben zu viel Geld
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=57915&sort=1&cat=36&page=1


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Juni 2007)

Lasst uns hoffen,dass es in DE nie zu so einer naiven Einstellung kommt...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TNTq3nhuh0&mode=related&search=


----------



## florianwagner (1. Juli 2007)

auch geil:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR2ygFn-yR8&mode=related&search=


----------



## jockie (2. Juli 2007)

Prison Break auf Panda-Art:
http://www.trendhure.com/gefangnisflucht-video/


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. Juli 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kcemhou6yhw


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juli 2007)

Forschern der NASA ist es erstmals gelungen,eine Maus auf dem Mars zu fotographieren!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15577&d=1036414730


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juli 2007)

Einen hab ich noch 

Das folgende Bild ist ein Ausschnitt aus einer BMW Internet-Werbung,ohne Scherz.Wem fÃ¤llt was auf
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128665&d=1180642145
Die Leute haben vllt. von Automobilen Ahnung,aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (2. Juli 2007)

Was ist denn das? Renault Laguna? Volvo V40?


----------



## sdh (2. Juli 2007)

ha ha. wie ist den die bremszange vo. am bike mont. ??????


----------



## Trialar (2. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> 
> Das folgende Bild ist ein Ausschnitt aus einer BMW Internet-Werbung,ohne Scherz.Wem fÃ¤llt was auf
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128665&d=1180642145
> Die Leute haben vllt. von Automobilen Ahnung,aber...




Hab ich au schon mal reingestellt, allerdings bei nem Test im TV. Und die sind mit der Gabel falschrum im GelÃ¤nde rumgefahren und meinten: Top-Fahrwerk


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juli 2007)

Die MÃ¼hle kostet um die 1250â¬,die Ausstattung ist dabei eher lala.Aber so was Peinliches sollte man sich nicht leisten


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2007)

tja ist halt blöd wenn man manitous reverse arch system nicht kennt.


----------



## Lanoss (3. Juli 2007)

Manitou will jetzt auch ein Reserve Arch System bauen.
D. h. man hat immer eine Gabel in Reserve falls die eine im Arch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2007)

Hab noch genau die Gabel( M. Black Comp ),und es ist eig. ziemlich eindeutig wie die eingebaut wird.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Juli 2007)

Beim Strippen erwischt...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Juli 2007)

Mel Brooks mit abstand besstes Meisterwerk, und garantiert ein Ohrwurm.
Springtime for Hitler...


----------



## florianwagner (3. Juli 2007)

bitte aufmerksam lesen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trialbike-Trialr...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2007)

Ebay" data-source="post: 3849382"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Ebay schrieb:


> da ich von einem versand absehen mÃ¶chte aufgrund der Ã¶ldruckbremsen ( das rad sollte dann weder gelegt noch kopfÃ¼ber transportiert werden und ich denke , einem postmitarbeiter ist dies nicht bewuÃt )



...


----------



## curry4king (3. Juli 2007)

weil wenn man das rad umdreht











































explodiert es


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Juli 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> bitte aufmerksam lesen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trialbike-Trialr...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



   
ich weis wer das ist 

ich hoff mal, dass meine Bremsen auch sind gelüftet sind^^


wenns dann raus is poste ich mal noch 2 sachen...


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Juli 2007)

lol 

das Grossman is für EUR 331,00 raus...

aus dem Tretlager rostet es raus und der ganze unterbodenschutz ist mit dem rost zugelaufen

die HR-Felge is ne Monty^^ (jeder weiss wie so eine nach kurzer zeit aussieh)
ja die Felge hat 2 richtig große Dellen drin... sodass die HR-Bremse an den zwei stellen fast ins leere greift!
vorne siehts übrigens nich soviel besser aus 

naja das is ebay! kann man nix machen... ausser einfach beim Göhrig bestellen^^

ich find die Aussage geil...

"hi marc , 3 wettkämpfe wurden damit gefahren und es hat 1 minimale beule zwischen lenker und hinterrad !!"


----------



## jockie (5. Juli 2007)

So Leute kotzen mich sooo an!

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass der Käufer ein bisschen Ahnung hat und die Vera*sche nicht auf sich sitzen lässt. Am besten sollte's für den Verkäufer richtig richtig teuer ausgehen, damit er aus der Aktion lernt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Juli 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> So Leute kotzen mich sooo an!
> 
> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass der Käufer ein bisschen Ahnung hat und die Vera*sche nicht auf sich sitzen lässt. Am besten sollte's für den Verkäufer richtig richtig teuer ausgehen, damit er aus der Aktion lernt.



ja seh ich genauso... die paar trialer die es gibt, sollten wenigstens einigermaßen zusammenhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (5. Juli 2007)

und wieso gibt der käufer es nicht einfach zurück?
soweit ich weis kann man das rückgaberecht (glaub 14 tage oder so ) nicht verweigern , auch nicht wenn der verkäufer irgendwas wie "keine rückgabe" in die bemerkung schreibt.


----------



## AxLpAc (5. Juli 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> und wieso gibt der käufer es nicht einfach zurück?
> soweit ich weis kann man das rückgaberecht (glaub 14 tage oder so ) nicht verweigern , auch nicht wenn der verkäufer irgendwas wie "keine rückgabe" in die bemerkung schreibt.



das stimmt so nicht ganz, wenn darunter steht, dass man sich von garantieansprüchen distanziert und sich der bieter durch die abgabe eines gebotes damit einverstanden erklärt, kannste so gut wie nix machen.


----------



## V!RUS (5. Juli 2007)

Ich find sowieso, dass auch viele schlechte Räder bei eBay für richtig viel Geld weggehen. Ich würd nie so viel Geld für einen Haufen Schrott ausgeben, das jetzt war ja nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## jockie (6. Juli 2007)

Bitte erstmal schlau machen, was Garantie (freiwillig) und Gewährleistung (ges. vorgeschrieben) überhaupt sind!

Darüber hinaus gibt's bei privaten Auktionen in diesem Sinne keine Rückgaberecht nach (früher war es das eigene Fernabsatzgesetz) BGB §312 b, da der Paragraph nur bei der Konstellation gewerblicher Verkäufer + privater Käufer gilt.

Ansonsten sind Kaufverträge bei arglistigem Verschweigen von Mängeln immer mit hoher Erfolgschance anfechtbar...und arg verdellte Felgen sind etwas, das selbst ein Durchschnittsbürger erkennt und daher kann man schon von Arglist ausgehen, es verschwiegen zu haben.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (9. Juli 2007)

http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?t=498


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Juli 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?t=498


ja die alten WOW süchtler^^


----------



## alien1976 (10. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> 
> Das folgende Bild ist ein Ausschnitt aus einer BMW Internet-Werbung,ohne Scherz.Wem fÃ¤llt was auf
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128665&d=1180642145
> Die Leute haben vllt. von Automobilen Ahnung,aber...



******** ist das Peinlich!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V!RUS (10. Juli 2007)

Ebay-Kiste

  Mit Ständer und Stuhl, wie sich das gehört.


----------



## jockie (10. Juli 2007)

Fake oder nicht, ich finde's lustig...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZjd9pBmLoU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (11. Juli 2007)

Echte 26" Fahrer ...





Diese Bild hat meinen Tag gerettet, dank Nico und seiner Nikon mit Tele


----------



## Eisbein (11. Juli 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Echte 26" Fahrer ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hab ich noch mit meiner alten cam aufgenommen, (kodak  )


----------



## jockie (11. Juli 2007)

Ischa schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Bild hat meinen Tag gerettet, dank Nico und seiner Nikon mit Tele


Nico mit seiner Nikon aus Nippon raucht Nikotin an Nikolaus und fährt Nokon?! Wie albern... :-D


----------



## Eisbein (11. Juli 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Nico mit seiner Nikon aus Nippon raucht Nikotin an Nikolaus und fährt Nokon?! Wie albern... :-D



jochen du solltest besser bücher und gedichtet schreiben, bei deiner kreativität....


----------



## isah (11. Juli 2007)

Jochen, genauso wie Jockie immer schoen gross schreiben. Und wenn du denkst ich hab ihm das _Ischa_ so durchgehen lassen, HA! Wollt's nur nicht so in aller oeffentlichkeit machen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juli 2007)

-edit-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (11. Juli 2007)

Ööööööööööhm?!
http://view.break.com/328851


----------



## florianwagner (12. Juli 2007)

Halts Maul!!!


----------



## jockie (12. Juli 2007)

http://www.netzeitung.de/deutschland/689950.html


----------



## Heribert Lask (12. Juli 2007)

Die versteigerung hat 3800 gebracht, wers bekommen hat weiss ich leider nicht,


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (12. Juli 2007)

wooow yaaay...

  blend it!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meNZRa1QT24


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (12. Juli 2007)

...und der Typ braucht 'ne Freundin.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpEFS7cz6-k


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2007)

http://uniquepeek.com/viewpage.php?page_id=991


----------



## trialco (19. Juli 2007)

Der absolut beste Beatboxer den ich bis jetzt im Netz gesehen habe  Klick mich! Ganz anschauen lohnt sich!  Bester Breakdance würde ich sagen ist der hier:  Klick mich!


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2007)

trialco schrieb:


> Der absolut beste Beatboxer den ich bis jetzt im Netz gesehen habe  Klick mich! Ganz anschauen lohnt sich!  Bester Breakdance würde ich sagen ist der hier:  Klick mich!



beatbox ist echt dick


----------



## AxLpAc (19. Juli 2007)

trialco schrieb:


> Der absolut beste Beatboxer den ich bis jetzt im Netz gesehen habe  Klick mich! Ganz anschauen lohnt sich!  Bester Breakdance würde ich sagen ist der hier:  Klick mich!



ich mein das beatboxing war echt nice, aber wie geht denn bitte der sott wills im breakdance ab? sehr derb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2007)

ich hät mir vll. das breakdance video auch mal anschauen sollen, das ist ja der hammer...


----------



## jockie (20. Juli 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAcc8CPhlO4


----------



## Schevron (20. Juli 2007)

zu dem beatboxer fällt mir nur ein:
"Ich hatte Athmen auch schon immer für ne blöde Angewohnheit gehalten"


----------



## dane08 (20. Juli 2007)

der schwaze hats mit breakdance echt raus ,gibt auch noch mehr vids von dem 
aber der hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcUF3vGgwNc&mode=related&search=
geht auch gut ab


----------



## trialsrider (21. Juli 2007)

ICH HASSE SIDO!!!! ABER!!! "schlechtes Vorbild" ist mal soo ein derb mega geiles Fettes Lied!....ich hör nix anderes mehr!  

das wollte ich nur mal loswerden!


----------



## kingpin18 (21. Juli 2007)

Das Breakdance vid ist erste Sahne der hat seinen Körper voll Unterkontrolle das ist der King. Zum Beatboxer der ist nicht schlecht aber mein Fav. ist ein Franzose  Part 1 Part 2


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. Juli 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ICH HASSE SIDO!!!! ABER!!! "schlechtes Vorbild" ist mal soo ein derb mega geiles Fettes Lied!....ich hör nix anderes mehr!
> 
> das wollte ich nur mal loswerden!



könnte von mir kommen


----------



## -|nS5|- (23. Juli 2007)

Find das spiel ganz lustig ... evtl gefällts hier ja auch den ein oder anderen daher stell ich es mal rein


http://www.drogendealer.de/cgi-bin/dd.cgi?jysGf65h


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. Juli 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ICH HASSE SIDO!!!! ABER!!! "schlechtes Vorbild" ist mal soo ein derb mega geiles Fettes Lied!....ich hör nix anderes mehr!
> 
> das wollte ich nur mal loswerden!



dann findest du wahlkampf bestimmt auch gut 
das vertritt mal komplett meine meineung 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TT409BqvgPg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak91 (23. Juli 2007)

Hip Hop is *******,
Aggro is krank!!
Färbt euch die harre
un werdet punk!!!


----------



## Pankowtrialer (23. Juli 2007)

zitat: "bis auf ein paar kleine beulen am unterrohr (kieselsteinschlag) is er absolut ok."  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Echo-Zoo-Trial-R...7QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

btw....ich glaub der hätte gern n zoo! gehabt


----------



## jockie (24. Juli 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL5NltsDWX8


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (24. Juli 2007)

Das ist doch ein fake, oder? 
Aber trotzdem: Sehr lässsig!
http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/9755/217d8b2b/index.html


----------



## LBC (25. Juli 2007)

War die Tour de France jemals so spannend?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Juli 2007)

Ich ziehs mal grade aus dem BMX Forum rÃ¼ber,ist einfach zu geil:
http://cgi.ebay.de/20-BMX-BIKE-FREE...ryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
Man beachte die High-end disc-brakes und das durch ultra-leicht-teile erzeugte Fliegengewicht von 15 Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (27. Juli 2007)

Ich finde, wir sollten ein Bürgerbegehren starten, dass für die Legalisierung des "Leute-die-Trial-mit-i,a-schreiben-eins-aufs-Maul-hauen" kämpft. Ach ja, und für Trial-BMX gibts sowieso Rübe ab.

Aber wie der Georg schon sachte....
...und man kann ja nich alle abknallen, schon aus moralischen Gründen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Univega-RAM-TR-6...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## elhefe (27. Juli 2007)

esgey schrieb:


> Aber wie der Georg schon sachte....
> ...und man kann ja nich alle abknallen, schon aus moralischen Gründen...



Und wie Marge Simpsons Onkel schon sachte....
...alle abknallen, soll Gott sie ausortieren...

(Nicht meine Meinung  )


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2007)

esgey schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir sollten ein Bürgerbegehren starten, dass für die Legalisierung des "Leute-die-Trial-mit-i,a-schreiben-eins-aufs-Maul-hauen" kämpft. Ach ja, und für Trial-BMX gibts sowieso Rübe ab.
> 
> Aber wie der Georg schon sachte....
> ...und man kann ja nich alle abknallen, schon aus moralischen Gründen...
> ...



du meinst trial mit a,i schreiber oder?
oder ich hab den text nicht so richtig verstanden...


----------



## Icke84 (27. Juli 2007)

hier mal HDV wirklich ausgenutzt,

das TRA Video auf ner 4m leinwand mit HD Kinoprojektor


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Juli 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hier mal HDV wirklich ausgenutzt,
> 
> das TRA Video auf ner 4m leinwand mit HD Kinoprojektor



da muss man ja nich mehr ins Kino^^

auf soner Leinwand is das Vid bestimmt noch 10mal geiler


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2007)

ohja, man sieht jeden einzelnen fehler der beim kompriemieren entstanden ist...
ne aber ist echt geil.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJJHk4hSFB4&mode=related&search=
bin mal drüber gstolpert, kann mir jemand mit dem band namen weiter helfen? der gesang gefäält mir janz jut


----------



## jockie (28. Juli 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJJHk4hSFB4&mode=related&search=
> bin mal drüber gstolpert, kann mir jemand mit dem band namen weiter helfen? der gesang gefäält mir janz jut



Lesen?! Steht doch da: Suffocation - "Infecting the Crypts".


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2007)

ah okay, hab den text zwar überflogen aber nicht auf "more" geklickt.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (28. Juli 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJJHk4hSFB4&mode=related&search=
> bin mal drüber gstolpert, kann mir jemand mit dem band namen weiter helfen? der gesang gefäält mir janz jut



 GESANG?

Das ist kein Gesang - sondern Grunzgegurgel.
Außerdem hat das nichts im KOCHIKOCH Thread zu suchen.


Sowas ist hier schon viel besser aufgehoben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. Juli 2007)

Boahr wie geil


----------



## esgey (28. Juli 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> du meinst trial mit a,i schreiber oder?
> oder ich hab den text nicht so richtig verstanden...



jop, blöder Fehler... ^^


----------



## florianwagner (30. Juli 2007)

http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/nac...e-gestoppt,cc=000000160300044173921auWHh.html


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (30. Juli 2007)

Ich liebe solche Aufgaben. 
Aber verdammt, wie geht das denn?


----------



## Monty98 (30. Juli 2007)

Die gelbe und die grüne Figur sind nunmal nicht gleich groß...wären sie das, wäre im unteren Bild kein Loch, dafür oben.


----------



## AxLpAc (30. Juli 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Die gelbe und die grüne Figur sind nunmal nicht gleich groß...wären sie das, wäre im unteren Bild kein Loch, dafür oben.



oh man, darum gehts sicherlich in dem "rätsel"

unter dem dreieck wird ein gewisser flächeninhalt mit den farbigen elemente abgedeckt. die selben elemente mit dem gleichen gesamtflächeninhalt sind in dem unteren bild auch wieder, aber ein quadrat ist nicht mehr bedeckt...

so, nun mit neuer aufgabenstellung weiter überlegen!


----------



## Monty98 (30. Juli 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> oh man, darum gehts sicherlich in dem "rätsel"
> 
> unter dem dreieck wird ein gewisser flächeninhalt mit den farbigen elemente abgedeckt. die selben elemente mit dem gleichen gesamtflächeninhalt sind in dem unteren bild auch wieder, aber ein quadrat ist nicht mehr bedeckt...
> 
> so, nun mit neuer aufgabenstellung weiter überlegen!




...und meine Antwort bleibt die selbe.


----------



## AxLpAc (30. Juli 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ...und meine Antwort bleibt die selbe.



dann fehlt die ne windung


----------



## Schevron (30. Juli 2007)

hm, kann nur ne ungenauigkeit im zeichnen sein, aber wenn man genau hin schaut ist der flächeninhalt des unteren dreiecks ein bißchen größer; die hypotenuse ist etwas höher als beim oberen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (30. Juli 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> hm, kann nur ne ungenauigkeit im zeichnen sein, aber wenn man genau hin schaut ist der flächeninhalt des unteren dreiecks ein bißchen größer; die hypotenuse ist etwas höher als beim oberen.



 

die hypothenuse oben wie unten ist keine gerade!


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2007)

bin ich blind? ich seh in dem post von luke nur die 2 Zeilen text


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (30. Juli 2007)

Kann das bidde mal irgend ein "Schüler" zu Hause mit karriertem Papier ausprobieren?


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juli 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Kann das bidde mal irgend ein "Schüler" zu Hause mit karriertem Papier ausprobieren?



ja... also die Winkel vom dunkel Grünen und vom Roten sind nich gleich groß (20°/22°) somit verändert sich mit dem verschieben irgendwie halt der Flächeninhalt.... sowie AxlPac das schon gesagt hat

Hefte zu Ferien^^


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Juli 2007)

http://flashgames247.com/play/693.html  echt ein super trial spiel macht richtig spaß kann mann stundenlang spielen gibt  auch noch teil 1 , on ice und stunt mania


----------



## KAMIkazerider (31. Juli 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> http://flashgames247.com/play/693.html  echt ein super trial spiel macht richtig spaß kann mann stundenlang spielen gibt  auch noch teil 1 , on ice und stunt mania



etwas gay...

besser war das java game


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (31. Juli 2007)

jo die musik kann mann ja ausmachen ^^ aber ich find das hier gut das java macht kein spaß die steuerung is schwerer


----------



## florianwagner (2. August 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeMUlSe1sjM
hammergeil!!!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. August 2007)

^^


----------



## kingpin18 (2. August 2007)

Über 1500 häftlinge waren beim nachspiel des berühmten songs "thriller" von michael jackson von der partie. sehr beeindruckend!

thriller nachspiel


----------



## AxLpAc (3. August 2007)

http://www.beichthaus.com/index.php?h=index&c=00022347


----------



## speedy_j (3. August 2007)

das beichthaus ist genial. da gibt es noch viel bessere beiträge.


----------



## Kev95 (3. August 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> http://www.beichthaus.com/index.php?h=index&c=00022347



hahahaha.. nice .. richtig nice.. xDDD.. was hab ich gelacht


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. August 2007)




----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2007)

DAS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqeWQhOhfSY&NR=1 sind trialer xDD


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. August 2007)

Ich habe im Suff in das Aquarium meiner Schwester gepinkelt, nun sind alle Fische tot - ich weiß natürlich von nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (5. August 2007)

Kev95 schrieb:


> DAS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqeWQhOhfSY&NR=1 sind trialer xDD



das ist was für alle V-Brake vernatiker 
seine Flip-Flops sind auch cool


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2007)

das sind halt leute die kein geld haben um sich richtige bike zu kaufen.
in südamerika ist das alles anders als hier. da kosten trial teile bezogen auf lohn und soweiter best. das 5-10fache
also fährt man eben mit dem was man hat.... 
es geht doch um den spass an der sache und den haben sie bestimmt auch wenn es für uns etwas komisch aussieht


----------



## curry4king (5. August 2007)

mensch das ist doch ne ganze andere Sportart diese trail


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. August 2007)

Ich sehe sowas gerne,diese Jugendlichen fahren wenigstens und machen das Beste aus dem was sie haben,und das ist doch schon recht in Ordung was sie da schon drauf haben(z.B. die Backwheelhops).
Und mal ehrlich,die wenigsten haben mit einem High-end Trial-Rad angefangen
Ich begann auch mit einem Scott CC-Rahmen,nur so am Rande.
Respekt,das sie wirklich SpaÃ daran haben und offensichtlich schon eine Weile dabei sind,mehr von solchen Leuten braucht die Welt

GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## curry4king (5. August 2007)

meins war noch grottiger


----------



## AxLpAc (7. August 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:
			
		

> mann jetzt reicht es mal langsam halt einfach deine fresse jetzt ist es echt mal gut mann ich will nur meine meinung sagen also HALT EINFACH DEINE FRESSE UND IGNORIER ES MANN



hihi


----------



## Junktyz (11. August 2007)

Hip Hopper wird mal übelst verarscht


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2007)

Wir haben heute abend mal mit meinem neuen blitz rum gespielt (nikon SB25).
fotos wurde nur von uns drei aufgenommen, keine weiteren personen waren beteilig


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. August 2007)

wie geil... 


was hast du für equipment?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2007)

D70s mit nem mießen kitobjektiv von Sigma. 18-50 3,5-5,6, seit neuem dann noch ein Nikon SB25 Blitz (die Funk trigger müssten auch bald kommen).
Und stativ ist ein Giotto HD334


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. August 2007)

Das Klingt doch gut.

Ich hab mir auch grad eine neue gekauft.
Sony Dsc-H7. Leider keine spiegelreflex, aber dafür auch nur halb so teuer 
Und für meine Spielereien ausreichend


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (15. August 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeMUlSe1sjM
> hammergeil!!!


  Die Kids gucken zu viel Werbung


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Das Klingt doch gut.
> 
> Ich hab mir auch grad eine neue gekauft.
> Sony Dsc-H7. Leider keine spiegelreflex, aber dafür auch nur halb so teuer
> Und für meine Spielereien ausreichend



was hast du denn für deine H7 bezahlt. so weit ich informiert bin ist das ja auch nen ganz nettes gerät. aber halt immer noch keine DSLR. aber im normalfall sollte sie halt reichen... und deine fotos sind ja auch okay, meine sehen von der camera auch nicht viel besser aus. man kann da über EBV noch sehr viel rausholen.


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2007)

achja hier mal was an lustigen fotos/aktionen von letzter woche
ole macht seinen eigenen blick nach




ole wünscht sie nen döner herbei




ich hab ole wach geblitzt mit meinem externen




felix am schuhe trocknen nach der badeaktion im victoriapark




felix tippt ne dicke kannte gaaannnz hart. 
















panorama vom mellowpark, da war am we ja Rebeljam und da haben wir zugeschaut. 












felix mit doppelweitwinkel...


----------



## Eisbein (17. August 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZXGdg23Qdk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. August 2007)

Eine Taschenlampe zum Kotzen.


----------



## NewbTrialeR (20. August 2007)

häh ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. August 2007)

Lest euch mal den einzigen Kommentar zu meinem Youtube-Video durch(Signatur)
...


----------



## koxxrider (22. August 2007)

am WE hatten wir langeweile

Just a boring WE at Zülpich Rules: http://youtube.com/watch?v=FOwb3MtGUDE

MfG


----------



## jockie (23. August 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF2djJcPO2A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqDlPepRkLE


----------



## Trialar (24. August 2007)

Suche Rad bis 9000 

Der Mann hat Ahnung


----------



## curry4king (24. August 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> am WE hatten wir langeweile
> 
> Just a boring WE at Zülpich Rules: http://youtube.com/watch?v=FOwb3MtGUDE
> 
> MfG



geil du fährst ne dt? 
biste reinzufällig auch auf dt125.de angemeldet??


----------



## koxxrider (25. August 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> geil du fährst ne dt?
> biste reinzufällig auch auf dt125.de angemeldet??



jo bin da angemeldet...bin da aba so gut wie nie...aber dt is schon toll^^


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (25. August 2007)




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. August 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (26. August 2007)

so wird man seine übrigen Pedale auch an nicht-Trialer los  TryAll...


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. August 2007)




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. August 2007)

:


----------



## esgey (27. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kpl-Mountainbike...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

....gar nicht geklaut!  

Zeit für .....Hate-Mail!!!


----------



## Sherco (28. August 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkxQS4EB9mg


sau geil  

kennen wir ja alle    
Ne echt super das lied :=)


----------



## kingpin18 (28. August 2007)

HaHa

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgmwm-98BE


----------



## trialisgeil (28. August 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> HaHa
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgmwm-98BE



Hier is das Game dazu!  

http://www.winterrowd.com/maze/


----------



## voytec (29. August 2007)

http://joemonster.org/filmy/5099/Przekret-z-toaleta

*lustigfind*


----------



## sensiminded (29. August 2007)

http://www.winterrowd.com/kassiekicksmonstersass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. September 2007)

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/36/791021767Au_-large.jpg


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. September 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/36/791021767Au_-large.jpg



  das armeeee tier


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. September 2007)

die arme bremse   vollgeblutet


----------



## ecols (1. September 2007)

Hochklo zu verkaufen!

http://search.ebay.de/260154120866


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. September 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Hochklo zu verkaufen!
> 
> http://search.ebay.de/260154120866



WIE GEIL !!!  finde die idee HAMMER!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. September 2007)

ist bestimmt schön in soner höhe abzukacken^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. September 2007)

YOUTUBE: robotic freestyle Dance off


----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. September 2007)

YOUTUBE: Fast Food Freestyle


----------



## NewbTrialeR (1. September 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> YOUTUBE: robotic freestyle Dance off



thats pupping dude.. : D


----------



## NewbTrialeR (2. September 2007)

loooooooooooooool hab da ma son paar lustige sachn gefunden   1. für die zocker freaks.. 




2. für die Tuner freaks  




unnnndd 3. für unsere weiblichen trial fahrer


----------



## Trialstriker (9. September 2007)

hahhaha lol 
was is denn das für ne geile sache 
gibts das denn auch in lustigen tiermotieven?


----------



## isah (12. September 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc&eurl=http://wwtdd.com/


----------



## jockie (12. September 2007)

```
[18:58:19] server:~ > [COLOR="Magenta"][U][B]ping www.wolfgang-schaeuble.de[/B][/U][/COLOR]
PING www.wolfgang-schaeuble.de ([B][U][COLOR="Magenta"]127.0.0.1[/COLOR][/U][/B]) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.038 ms
64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.035 ms

--- www.wolfgang-schaeuble.de ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1001ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.035/0.036/0.038/0.006 ms
[18:58:25] server:~ >
```

(Erläuterung)


----------



## isah (12. September 2007)

Das hat er von seinem Bundestrojaner...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. September 2007)

isah schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc&eurl=http://wwtdd.com/



ohhh my fu*king God  

was geht denn mit der ab


----------



## trialisgeil (12. September 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> ohhh my fu*king God
> 
> was geht denn mit der ab



Ich glaub die "Sie" ist ein ER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (12. September 2007)

Und er ist ein begabter Komiker - Chris Crocker.

--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg0hM4G3Ioc&mode=related&search= "Yes - Childbirth may be Painful, and yeah - pms may suck, but i have to shave my face every day"


----------



## NewbTrialeR (12. September 2007)

isah schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc&eurl=http://wwtdd.com/



haha pussy


----------



## isah (12. September 2007)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> haha pussy



Als ob dich die VMA vorstellung von Britney nicht schwer mitgenommen haette....


----------



## isah (15. September 2007)

http://torrentfreak.com/mediadefender-emails-leaked-070915/


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. September 2007)

Gesehen in einer Tanke in Eastbourne


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. September 2007)

http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/27928


----------



## tinitram (19. September 2007)




----------



## tinitram (19. September 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/690753/bad_dog/


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2007)

Chuck Norris ist immer noch der beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (19. September 2007)

gibt doch unmengen so chuck norris sprüche. kennt ihr ne seite wo da ne sammlung ist?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. September 2007)

sensiminded schrieb:


> gibt doch unmengen so chuck norris sprüche. kennt ihr ne seite wo da ne sammlung ist?



geh einfach wikipedia da stehen glaube ich 200.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. September 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> geh einfach wikipedia da stehen glaube ich 200.



Deutsch-Lite


----------



## AxLpAc (19. September 2007)

vor allem "Lite"...


----------



## elhefe (20. September 2007)

Mein neuer Favorit in Sachen Chuck Norris:

Chuck Norris erhält bei Praktiker 20%... auch auf Tiernahrung! 


Gut, dass immer neue dazukommen 


http://digitalshit.de/chuck-norris-schlaeft-nicht-er-wartet/


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2007)

Ja und Chuck Norris isst sein Knoppers schon um 9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (20. September 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Deutsch-Lite


----------



## isah (20. September 2007)

elhefe schrieb:


> Mein neuer Favorit in Sachen Chuck Norris:
> 
> Chuck Norris erhält bei Praktiker 20%... auch auf Tiernahrung!
> 
> ...







> Chuck Norris schafft es eine Drehtür zuzuschlagen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. September 2007)

in chuck norris haus hängen keine spiegel, den selbst chuck norris hat angst vor chuck norris!


----------



## luckygambler (20. September 2007)

stellt euch vor ihr sitzt zuhasue und bekommt einen anruf: das radio ist dran und spielt ein spielchen mit euch!

looooooool http://www.marcophono.net

wozu hat man denn beste freunde?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. September 2007)

kenn ich schon ist voll geil^^


----------



## trialisgeil (20. September 2007)

Der Emo Test
Geile Antwortmöglichkeiten!  

hoffentlich kein repost?!


----------



## jockie (21. September 2007)

http://www.hans-wurst.de/willst_du_mich_heiraten___streich_4446_media.html


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2007)

deng lovers thread


----------



## Schevron (22. September 2007)

Chuck Norris ist eigentlich schon lange tot, der Tot traut sich nur nicht es ihm zu sagen.


----------



## florianwagner (25. September 2007)

alter schwede....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhi5F3_cPj0&mode=related&search=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2007)

Ist dir langweilig?


Hast Du Lust auf Party?





Dann sende jetzt eine SMS mit dem Bestellwort "FEUER" an die 112 und keine 10 Minuten spÃ¤ter steht eine nette Partygruppe mit KostÃ¼men,lustigen HÃ¼ten und roten SpaÃmobilen vor deiner TÃ¼r!
Immer noch nicht genug?
Dann schick das Bestellwort "A.RSCHLOCH" an die 110 und schon steht der grÃ¼n-weiÃe Partybus bei dir Zuhause!


----------



## isah (25. September 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.hans-wurst.de/willst_du_mich_heiraten___streich_4446_media.html




      

und das video ist nur die haelfte, die kommentare sind ja zu herrlich...


----------



## Eisbein (28. September 2007)

grade im foto forum gefunden: http://www.360bilder.de/html/vrqt_ferrari-575m.htm 

sehr geile sache.


----------



## isah (1. Oktober 2007)




----------



## speedy_j (1. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yulRmH41yCk

ach, waren das noch zeiten....


----------



## Trialar (4. Oktober 2007)

Das sind mal Fanatiker

http://www.rasputin.de/

Bitte ein bischen reinlesen


Beispiel:

 Dann heisst es: "Hey, da war ich mit meinem Freund in der Disco, und dann haben wir Techno gehoert und Drogen genommen, und das war ganz toll! Und hinterher haben wir uns _[Sorry, aber jetzt zitiere ich nur, was ich mir immer anhoeren muss]_ total tierisch rumgef..." _[Ihr wisst schon, Kids, das boese "f"-Wort!]_ 
  Dann sag ich immer: Auch ich habe ein schoenes Wochenende gehabt. Ich war zusammen mit *meinem* Freund, und das ist Jesus. Der ist total lieb, und ich weiss echt nicht, warum der als so uncool gilt.


----------



## Trialar (4. Oktober 2007)

Aber mei absoluter Favorit:

Schlecht:            
Tekkno, Haevy Metall ,            
Actionfilme im Kino und auf Video            
Harry Potter, Comics, Schundromane ,
moderne "Kunst"            
Pornographie     

Gut:
schoene Weisen Choraele
Passionsspiele im braven Laientheater
Bibel, Erbauungsliteratur, christliche Traktate
Heiligenbildchen
keusche Liebesromane von Hedwig Courths-Mahler


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Oktober 2007)

bei der seite brauch man gar keine drogen nehmen bei den farben denk man, man ist irgentwie tja total dicht. fehlen nur noch rosa elephanten dann ist perfekt


----------



## tinitram (5. Oktober 2007)

berufe raten: was wird er wohl machen ?
http://amarok.kde.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=183&g2_serialNumber=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (5. Oktober 2007)

@ Martin: Profilier dich hier nicht immer so im Forum! 


Das ist absolut unglaublich! Der Typ kann kein Mensch sein, niemals!
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt6m3/kultur/special/736/89647/index.html/kultur/artikel/326/136059/article.html


----------



## LE76 (5. Oktober 2007)

Video von mir und meinem Kumpels.  
(Letzten Samstag in Brabschütz)

http://emo.geile********.com/Videos/need_for_speed_in_real_life.php


----------



## ecols (6. Oktober 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> @ Martin: Profilier dich hier nicht immer so im Forum!
> 
> 
> Das ist absolut unglaublich! Der Typ kann kein Mensch sein, niemals!
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt6m3/k...x.html/kultur/artikel/326/136059/article.html





hier nochmal der "echte" video link http://www.arikaonline.com/download/movie/Death-Gm05.mpg


----------



## Junktyz (6. Oktober 2007)

Video Remixes  
SOULJA BOY


----------



## hooliemoolie (6. Oktober 2007)

All hail techno viking...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fvLs5KXWYI&mode=related&search= 
 Ab 1 min   geht die post ab...


----------



## elhefe (6. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> All hail techno viking...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fvLs5KXWYI&mode=related&search=
> Ab 1 min   geht die post ab...





Mehr als geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (6. Oktober 2007)

habe noch ein ...die DOWNHILLER ...da meint einer der baut sich en 14m Drop...ne is klar Atze....14dm vieleicht....hammer echt lesen lohnt sich ..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302306&page=2


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> habe noch ein ...die DOWNHILLER ...da meint einer der baut sich en 14m Drop...ne is klar Atze....14dm vieleicht....hammer echt lesen lohnt sich ..
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302306&page=2



ok 100 pro nen Fake, Aaaaber es gab doch ma hier nen Vid von einem der mit nem trialbike eine Klippe runtergesprungen ist  finde das aber nicht mehr! könnte das vielleicht jemand ma posten, vielleicht hat einer mehr glück beim suchen 

Weil möglich ist der Drop


----------



## hooliemoolie (6. Oktober 2007)

Habe auch schon Harte Dros gesehen ..aber ey Leute 14 meter  ...bor des verdammt hoch und des geht doch einfach nich aber ...Geht Nich Gibs Nich  

IN DEN FALL SCHON

ich kack ins essen ..da geht es ab..14m drop...und alle lachen über den fred ..steller..zu goil...  die downhiller hehe 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302306

@CremeDeLaCreme  
Mann kann sich auch Aufregen...und wozu is dieser Fred nochmal zur Belustigung...was zu lachen ...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (10. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> @CremeDeLaCreme
> Mann kann sich auch Aufregen...und wozu is dieser Fred nochmal zur Belustigung...was zu lachen ...



geht ne   

gut war ein bisl uebertrieben


----------



## alien1976 (10. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> @CremeDeLaCreme
> Mann kann sich auch Aufregen...und wozu is dieser Fred nochmal zur Belustigung...was zu lachen ...




Dein Speigelbild


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Dein Speigelbild


    

Krass der hat auch  so´ne super leichte und geschmeidige sonderanfertigung..
Neidisch wa ..


----------



## luckygambler (10. Oktober 2007)

für alle die 18 sind und wählen dürfen vl nicht ganz uninteressant 
für alle anderen natrürlich auch 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jtEtuFyWS0


----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. Oktober 2007)

11minuten die sich lohnen da man echt vor lachen unterm tisch liegt !!!!
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jFe3Yzn3I3I

gruß moppel


----------



## luckygambler (13. Oktober 2007)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> 11minuten die sich lohnen da man echt vor lachen unterm tisch liegt !!!!
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jFe3Yzn3I3I
> 
> gruß moppel



lol

son teil hab ich auch mal geschenkt bekommen!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kG5rzG4Jv0&mode=related&search=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (17. Oktober 2007)

http://www.holybanana.net/Mal-fett-Leute-verarschen/


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.holybanana.net/Mal-fett-Leute-verarschen/


----------



## luckygambler (17. Oktober 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> http://www.holybanana.net/Mal-fett-Leute-verarschen/



ich schmeiss mich weg! sollte sie mal in ner disco machen wo die ganzen drogenopfer rumlaufen *g*


----------



## Levelboss (18. Oktober 2007)

http://media.muchosucko.com//asset/thumb/034/890/450x1000/rat_lamp.jpg


----------



## hooliemoolie (18. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFUGRnr7BDA

Arabian Trial Drift Style


----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Oktober 2007)

ah das so geil


----------



## Trial infected (19. Oktober 2007)

http://www.trendhure.com/wheelchair-tricks-video/


----------



## Trial infected (19. Oktober 2007)

http://www.fettemama.org/fun-videos/der-haerteste-typ-der-welt/
der junge braucht echt ma andere hobbys!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheingauer (21. Oktober 2007)

Unglaublich - das kannst du nicht!

http://lustich.de/videos/amateurfilme/hammer-jongleur/


----------



## dane08 (22. Oktober 2007)

geil


----------



## trialisgeil (24. Oktober 2007)

Oh Mann... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=883a2UkZqV0

Repost?!


----------



## trialisgeil (24. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e77oXjFkIs
Auch ungeschickt!


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (25. Oktober 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kGuPpYYXIUo


----------



## jockie (26. Oktober 2007)

http://www.brainblog.to/mediaview/356/Universalfernbedienungen_sind_was_feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (27. Oktober 2007)

Grade bei Youtube entdeckt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnRRnXzLOAo


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. Oktober 2007)

ich mags nicht ....


----------



## Lanoss (27. Oktober 2007)

blöd


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Oktober 2007)

finde die hopper besser als die (trialer) vom können her


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2007)

kostet in nem club 800â¬ 
4,5l


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Oktober 2007)




----------



## ecols (29. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1779637662&size=l
> 
> kostet in nem club 800
> 4,5l



oh.. wars'n teurer abend? is sie danach wenigstens mit heim? 4,5l machen doch wirklich jede willenlos..


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2007)

@ ecols: ne ich war zum arbeiten da und die musste ich mal fotographieren.

wir habe leide nur proseco for free gehabt...


----------



## jockie (30. Oktober 2007)

So muss es aussehen, wenn man Teile verkaufen will: 
http://search.ebay.de/160138367100
http://search.ebay.de/160173866246
http://search.ebay.de/160140457380


----------



## alien1976 (30. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> kostet in nem club 800
> 4,5l




Hier für 80 4,5 liter Wodka oder Brauner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (30. Oktober 2007)

das tanz- trial video ist mal absolut behindert. habe es 40sec angesehen, das ist ein vergleich von birne und dem paarungsruf eines Waldkauzes, beides nicht vergleichbar


----------



## Eisbein (30. Oktober 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Hier fÃ¼r 80â¬ 4,5 liter Wodka oder Brauner



wie gesagt war auch in nem club. aber selbst im laden kostet der grey goose warscheinlich nen stÃ¼ck was mehr...


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Oktober 2007)

hat sich erldedigt


----------



## luckygambler (31. Oktober 2007)

hoffendlich kein repost:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQLpsLrDR6w


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGP28gzsf4E&NR=1

einfach nur geil


----------



## jockie (1. November 2007)

http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2007/10/dress_up_as_a_youtube_cli.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2007)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showpost.php?p=443683&postcount=1


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (7. November 2007)

http://www.ffk-wilkinson.com/


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2007)

weiß nicht ob ichs schon gepostet habe aber bin grade drauf gestoßen als ich aufgeräumt habe in meiner fotoabteilung: 
die bilder hab ich auf der ifa gemacht. und nach gewissen berichten in fotoforen könnten die karten noch funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewbTrialeR (8. November 2007)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> http://www.ffk-wilkinson.com/



hahaha.. richtig nice..  habs mir direkt 2 ma angeguckt !!


----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/hasen******** 
sehr geil, grade im radio gehört. hat jem. was von den aufm rechner?


----------



## trialbock (10. November 2007)




----------



## Levelboss (11. November 2007)

http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/5478/Niesamowita-maszyna


----------



## mr.mütze (11. November 2007)

zu viel lange weile die jungs aber genial


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. November 2007)

Na, wer war das wohl?  
Wer sein Fahrrad liebt...... http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,517770,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (16. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjMj6EAJb60

geil...


----------



## NewbTrialeR (17. November 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjMj6EAJb60
> 
> geil...



wenn er springt xD


----------



## jockie (17. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2LvCkbgmJM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu5Dh2fuREg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6FVkxPqS_g


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. November 2007)

hoffentlich kein repost
observed...





920mm
320mm
+250
87°


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. November 2007)

Ein Helm hätte auch sie geschützt. 
http://de.rofl.to/stripperin-fliegt-voll-auf-die-fresse


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. November 2007)

hammer!!!
"Umbrella"


----------



## florianwagner (21. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp1TxMmvTSw&feature=user


----------



## stroker (22. November 2007)

Ich dreh durch....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfGSeD_fumQ&NR=1


----------



## Psilocybin (22. November 2007)

wie krank muss man sein?! naja wenigstens der Hund hat seine freude xD

hoffe war noch nicht da 
http://www.dbasixx.com/player.php?video=dbxdumb


----------



## Trialar (27. November 2007)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (27. November 2007)

ich will ma die kette sehen :-D


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. November 2007)

holz im trialsport hat sich leider nicht durchgesetzt....


----------



## misanthropia (27. November 2007)

jo ich wollt sagen das Bild kenne ich doch...
was wiegt das Holzbike noch gleich ... das war ja so ein leichtbauprojekt 
(Vorsicht an einige User: Hier versteckt sich ein wenig Ironie)


----------



## NewbTrialeR (28. November 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=P4lxoqAVm00  ich mag die mario sachn http://youtube.com/watch?v=XrE16HbgJxM&feature=related  hier noch eins nur mit den sounds passt irgendwie total   http://youtube.com/watch?v=hoR-r7Gtg5M sagt mal kennt ihr schon den "Dramatic Look  " ? http://youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40&feature=related


----------



## Trialar (28. November 2007)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> sagt mal kennt ihr schon den "Dramatic Look  " ? http://youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40&feature=related


----------



## jockie (29. November 2007)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_11671_kreisverkehr-flashmob.html


----------



## Evoluzer (29. November 2007)

dat is ja ma echt sehr geil!!...*lach*


----------



## V!RUS (29. November 2007)

Der erste Amerikaner auf dem Mars.


----------



## isah (29. November 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go&feature=related

sry wenn repost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junktyz (1. Dezember 2007)

Der kleine Simon wird ganz schön verarscht und pisst sich in ein weil er als Raubkopierer ins Gefängnis soll. Das ist mal richtig mies...für den Jungen 

..:: bigfatass.de ::.. Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher


----------



## florianwagner (1. Dezember 2007)

Olivia Newton John - Physical
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQXECBdPgEA


----------



## ecols (1. Dezember 2007)

abgesehen von der musik zeichnet sich dieses video durch die vielen oldschooligen skateboard moves aus: http://youtube.com/watch?v=wBwUJMZNOgQ


----------



## florianwagner (1. Dezember 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pKz-RXSeIYA

hey ecols, wieso hastn das video beim kochikoch rein, ich finds recht cool.


----------



## ecols (2. Dezember 2007)

im New Media hätt ich ob des geringen Trialbezugs symbolisch aufs Maul bekommen.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. Dezember 2007)

Ot Pi School?

Noooot!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqPzPgBu2sc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (3. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vipfYIxutng&feature=dir


----------



## jockie (3. Dezember 2007)

www.adult******finder.com


----------



## Psilocybin (4. Dezember 2007)

unbedingt beschreibung lesen
http://cgi.ebay.de/PC-Schreibtisch-Keifer_W0QQitemZ270192086694QQihZ017QQcategoryZ27689QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## andrewlandry (4. Dezember 2007)

lernen deutsch


----------



## V!RUS (5. Dezember 2007)

Psilocybin schrieb:


> unbedingt beschreibung lesen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/PC-Schreibtisch-Keifer_W0QQitemZ270192086694QQihZ017QQcategoryZ27689QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 

Auch gut...


----------



## Icke84 (5. Dezember 2007)

so hier mal was nicht lusitges sondern total abartiges...

*hab den link mal entfernt.*

bin nicht für den inhalt der verlinkten seite verantwortlich... usw.


_wusst ja nicht das ich mir damit so viele freunde mache, ich finds ja selbst total abartig..._


----------



## sensiminded (5. Dezember 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> so hier mal was nicht lusitges sondern total abartiges...
> 
> viel spass dabei
> 
> bin nicht für den inhalt der verlinkten seite verantwortlich... usw.



du bist bestimmt der ganz unten auf der seite, der #1 fan. bist echt assi..... :kotz:


----------



## lowfat (5. Dezember 2007)

sorry, das geht nicht mal mehr als pupertäre Entgleisung durch. 

Hirn ein - dann posten - auch im Kochikoch thread!


----------



## Marsmann (5. Dezember 2007)

könnte das mal wer rausnehmen...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. Dezember 2007)

Das wurde im Observedtrials Forum schon vor Ewigkeiten gepostet. Irgendwie scheint "2 Girls 1 Cup" sowas wie ein Internetklassiker zu sein, der um die Welt geht, so wie Technoviking und Drama Prairie Dog oder ähnliche Videos. 

Der Vorteil ist, wenn man am PC sitzt, kann man in einem Sekundenbruchteil den Videoplayer schließen und muss sich das Gekacke nicht ansehen, wenn man merkt was da kommt. Wer da kotzen rennt (oder fast) der ist selber schuld.  

Viele Leute schicken den Videolink an ihre Freunde, um sie zu ärgern. Unterhaltsam ist dann wohl nicht das Video selbst, sondern eben die Reaktionen der Leute, die es sich ansehen. 

Also Nerven bewahren! (und entweder nicht mehr ansehen, oder selbst jemanden damit ärgern )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. Dezember 2007)

geiler Thread:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=32906


----------



## Spezialistz (6. Dezember 2007)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> geiler Thread:
> 
> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=32906


----------



## elhefe (6. Dezember 2007)

Von ganz oben geht´s halt nur noch bergab


----------



## alien1976 (7. Dezember 2007)

Geiler ultrastarker Sauger

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/660628

unbedingt bis zum Schluss ansehen . Die Pointe sehen!


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. Dezember 2007)

wie geil is das denn


----------



## NewbTrialeR (7. Dezember 2007)

gebt ma bei YouTube Hake 3000 ein !!.. ich weiss nicht ob es 3000 war oder 5000 einfach mal probieren


----------



## curry4king (8. Dezember 2007)

aha und was ist daran lustig?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Dezember 2007)

checkt mal
http://www.sackhaar.de


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Dezember 2007)

oder:

http://www.spacken.de

is auchs ehr geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (8. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WJa7l1aJL8&NR=1
Stermann & Grissemann sind einfach Wahnsinn!!! 
(falls repost sry)


----------



## tinitram (9. Dezember 2007)

was war wohl vor der überblendung in der kiste... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bkQJmLCT0I&feature=related


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Dezember 2007)




----------



## alien1976 (10. Dezember 2007)

Fusstrial

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LtqRAYWjz2Q


----------



## Schevron (10. Dezember 2007)

der arme mensch hat ne bodenphobie


----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. Dezember 2007)

Das ist wohl eines der besten Videos ever, schade, dass der Hintergrund so ernst ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2007)

stellenweise dachte ich das es fotos aneinander gereit sind


----------



## alien1976 (11. Dezember 2007)

Mit 170 km/h MTB den Berg runter und dann Rahmenbruch.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gN97_XZsu3A


----------



## Rubelnaldo (11. Dezember 2007)

alter, krasses Vid!! aber wie kann man auch so ne Buckelpiste runterheizen?? Das is ja genauso wie wenn der Schumi mit seiner F1 Karre ne Rally fährt, das machen die Aufhängungen auch nich lange mit!


----------



## Evoluzer (11. Dezember 2007)

meine herren, der typ sah echt scheise aus nach dem sturz, n echtes wunder das nochmal so aufgestanden ist!


----------



## alien1976 (11. Dezember 2007)

es geht also viel besser ohne diese verdammten ampeln an denen man bestimmt 50% der Zeit vergeudet und die ohnehin das Fahren unokönomisch machen. Stop/Go

Hier der Beweis http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz-pPdpjtNA&feature=related


----------



## speedy_j (11. Dezember 2007)

das video ist aber beschleunigt. erkennt man an dem doch etwas zu schnellen gang der fußgänger.


----------



## mr.mütze (11. Dezember 2007)

also wenn da die hupe nicht funktioniert dann ist man da total aufgeschmissen


----------



## esgey (12. Dezember 2007)

Bei youtube mal nach "Kloß und Spinne" gucken! Sehr tiefgründig das ganze.


----------



## alien1976 (12. Dezember 2007)

esgey schrieb:


> Bei youtube mal nach "Kloß und Spinne" gucken! Sehr tiefgründig das ganze.



na nicht schlecht sehr sarkastisch. mauss ich mal alles durchschauen.


----------



## noob-rider (12. Dezember 2007)

geschwindigkeitsweltrekord mit nem serien-fahrrad  
http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,21772,00.html

sry falls es schon war  aber da wir gerade bei 170km/h crashs sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. Dezember 2007)

noob-rider schrieb:


> geschwindigkeitsweltrekord mit nem serien-fahrrad
> http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,21772,00.html
> 
> sry falls es schon war  aber da wir gerade bei 170km/h crashs sind



das gute Intense M1, das hällt noch was aus!!!  
Wer hällt denn den Geschwindigkeitsrekord mit dem Trial Bike???? Singlespeed, versteht sich!


----------



## alien1976 (12. Dezember 2007)

noob-rider schrieb:


> geschwindigkeitsweltrekord mit nem serien-fahrrad
> http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,21772,00.html
> 
> sry falls es schon war  aber da wir gerade bei 170km/h crashs sind




Meine Herrn so schnell fährt noch net mal mein Auto

Man müsste mal nen Spotwechselrecord aufstellen


----------



## Psilocybin (12. Dezember 2007)

hoffe war noch nich da wo es doch nu um Weltrekorde geht xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEdl72jIggw&eurl=


----------



## alien1976 (12. Dezember 2007)

Warte mal noch 5-10 Jahre dann bringen die des auch für normalverdienende auf den Markt


----------



## Lanoss (12. Dezember 2007)

so schnell ziehe ich nicht mal von meiner externen platte!!!!!!!!11einself!


Alter! Spinne und Kloß ist ja der HAMMER!!!!!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (12. Dezember 2007)

Alllllllle Kloß und Spinne sachen angeguckt! (Was unbedingt jeder machen sollte!)


----------



## zoowaerter (15. Dezember 2007)

Großes Tennis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9lbCrjqMKw&feature=related

viel spaß damit


----------



## trialisgeil (15. Dezember 2007)

zoowaerter schrieb:


> Großes Tennis
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9lbCrjqMKw&feature=related
> 
> viel spaß damit



??? 

klärt mich bitte auf!


----------



## NewbTrialeR (15. Dezember 2007)

zoowaerter schrieb:


> Großes Tennis
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9lbCrjqMKw&feature=related
> 
> viel spaß damit



öhm .. okaaaay witz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. Dezember 2007)

der eine oder andere kennts vll. schon, ich habs heute das erste mal gesehen auf dem weg zum wettkampf, habs dann aufm rückweg noch mal Fotographiert.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Dezember 2007)

zoowaerter schrieb:


> Großes Tennis
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9lbCrjqMKw&feature=related
> 
> viel spaß damit



Geeeeeil Nana!!! Gibts den noch??? Der Typ war groß.. also nich nur körperlich! Mit seinen Kollegen Tony Cottura (der später Fun Factory gemacht hat) und der Booya Truppe!
Shit, wieso weiss ich sowas eigentlich???    Irgendwie beängstigend!


----------



## Eisbein (15. Dezember 2007)

meine erste CD ist von ihm. die hab ich immer noch.


----------



## NewbTrialeR (16. Dezember 2007)

Alter, wenn du morgens um halb vier
sturzbetrunken nach Hause kommst, dann ist
das okay.

Wenn du Sturm klingelst, dann ist das okay.
Wenn du dann ins Schlafzimmer stürmst und
deinen Vater als Zuhälter beschimpfst, dann
ist das auch okay.

Wenn du deine Mutter anbrüllst "ALTE, DU
BIST ALS NÄCHSTES DRAN!", dann ist das
vielleicht auch noch okay.

Aber, wenn du ins Wohnzimmer gehst, auf den
Teppich kackst, da Salzstangen reinsteckst
und sagst "ALTER, DER IGEL WOHNT JETZT
HIER!", dann ist das zu viel.

Bitte überdenke dein Verhalten!


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Dezember 2007)

mel ein anderes umbrella  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TvC6VS4Np4U


----------



## Lanoss (16. Dezember 2007)

"Der Igel wohnt jetzt hier!" ist bei uns in der gegend längst zum geflügelten Wort geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. Dezember 2007)

...f*ck?
...f*cking?
...f*cking a?

yeahhh: *F U C K*


----------



## sensiminded (17. Dezember 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> ...f*ck?
> ...f*cking?
> ...f*cking a?
> 
> yeahhh: *F U C K*



geiler film und geiler zusammenschnitt, gibts das irgendwo als download???


----------



## hooliemoolie (18. Dezember 2007)

headshot   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddMowxKchko


----------



## Psilocybin (18. Dezember 2007)

oWnEd


----------



## trialisgeil (18. Dezember 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> ...f*ck?
> ...f*cking?
> ...f*cking a?
> 
> yeahhh: *F U C K*



Ich glaube richtig gute Filme werden nach Anzahl der F-Wörter bewertet!!! 
F U C K​


----------



## jockie (18. Dezember 2007)

http://www.deineip.de/videos/songtexte-falsch-verstanden


----------



## NewbTrialeR (19. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWZfIeBCXPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O M G !!!!!!!!!!!!! aufpassn sonst werdet ihr selbst noch so xDD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMTCKG35dYo <- noch vergessen !!!.. Hallo Söööönken einfach ma ganz anguckn ^^


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. Dezember 2007)

*wtf?
*
NEIN.
Bor krasssss.
Unglaublich!
Das ist der übelste Mist der je im Netz verbreitet wurde.......

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OtRzf_ZcM0U



(das ist nur eine Reaktion auf das Video, wer es *wirklich* sehen will, muß den titel im browser eintragen und reaction mit .com ersetzen)




p.s.:  bin nicht böse, wenn der post gelöscht wird


----------



## biker ben (20. Dezember 2007)

marcel ich dachte du trainierst nimmer...
hab hier aber nen video von die gefunden: marcel


----------



## Icke84 (20. Dezember 2007)

für nen paar lustige weihnachtsgrüße  

Meine Fratze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (22. Dezember 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> *wtf?
> *
> NEIN.
> Bor krasssss.
> ...


----------



## Lanoss (23. Dezember 2007)

Sorry wegen offtopic.

Aber ich mach gerade ne Sammelbestellung bei Sony fertig.
Will von euch einer so nen Gerät?


----------



## NewbTrialeR (23. Dezember 2007)




----------



## bassi_trial (23. Dezember 2007)

moin leutz, weiß net obs schon mal da war aber is auf jedenfall zum totlachen...^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=K3YO5VCm0UU


----------



## Katze (23. Dezember 2007)

für alle, die weihnachten alleine sind: www.sexspielzeug-basteln.com


----------



## Schevron (24. Dezember 2007)

bassi_trial schrieb:


> moin leutz, weiß net obs schon mal da war aber is auf jedenfall zum totlachen...^^
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=K3YO5VCm0UU


 

alter schwede. der hat wehgetan


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir war Gestern der Supermoto-Weihnachtsmann:


----------



## Lanoss (26. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten!
Ich bin leider die ganze Zeit mit schweren Berechnungen für die Uni beschäftigt:


----------



## hooliemoolie (28. Dezember 2007)

Immer schön bis zum ende gucken ..

http://de.rofl.to/crack-junky-rastet-aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psilocybin (29. Dezember 2007)

klick


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (2. Januar 2008)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r87169334-tarkan-herr-des-dschuengels.html


----------



## esgey (7. Januar 2008)

http://pizdaus.com/single.php?id=14018 

Kennen wir diese Konstellation nicht irgend woher?


----------



## Levelboss (7. Januar 2008)

Hierbei sind die Chinesen ausnahmsweise mal diejenigen, von denen kopiert wurde


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Januar 2008)

http://uploads.ungrounded.net/196000/196510_Son_of_a_Peach_.swf

 SUPER MARIO


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2008)

Arme Mario höhöhö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewbTrialeR (8. Januar 2008)




----------



## Sherco (9. Januar 2008)

[URL="http://www.google.de]lol[/URL]

Sag mal, gehts noch? Kannst du mal erklären wobei da der Witz ist?

wodka o


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ewqeheLL_I&eurl


----------



## Junktyz (14. Januar 2008)

Endlich gibts mal ein Video dazu 

..:: bigfatass.de ::.. Die mit dem roten Halsband - Das Video


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Januar 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eNxskpuMZXE&feature=related ^^  der bursche hat viel fantasie^^


----------



## LBC (19. Januar 2008)

dafür sollte Koxx ihn ein richtiges Bike spendieren.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2008)

Der totale "Pogo-Spaten"


----------



## curry4king (19. Januar 2008)

das geht auch gut mitm besen :-D


----------



## Monty98 (19. Januar 2008)

dirt$tyler schrieb:
			
		

> die levis hat fette skill aber die schuhe sucken unnormal voll schwull


----------



## Lanoss (20. Januar 2008)

ACHTUNG Es sind Betrüger mit einer neuen Masche unterwegs, auf die ich bereits reingefallen bin, und ich wollte euch daher warnen!!!! So funktioniert der Trick: Zwei sehr gut aussehende 18-jährige Mädchen kommen auf den Supermark-Parkplatz zu deinem Auto während Du damit beschäftigt bist, deine Einkäufe in den Kofferraum zu packen. Beide fangen dann an mit Fensterspray und Lappen deine Windschutzscheibe zu reinigen wobei ihnen fast die Brüste aus den BH's fallen. Wenn Du dich mit einem Trinkgeld bedanken willst dann weisen sie es ab, bitten Dich aber sie zu einem anderen Kaufhaus zu fahren. Du willigst ein und beide steigen auf den Rücksitz. Während der Fahrt fangen Sie an, es miteinander zutreiben. Dann klettert eine von beiden auf den Beifahrersitz und fängt an Dir einen zu blasen während die andere deine Brieftasche stiehlt. Meine Brieftasche wurde letzten Dienstag, Mittwoch, zweimal am Donnerstag, am Samstag UND gestern auf diese Art gestohlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. Januar 2008)

Lanoss schrieb:


> ACHTUNG Es sind Betrüger mit einer neuen Masche unterwegs, auf die ich bereits reingefallen bin, und ich wollte euch daher warnen!!!! So funktioniert der Trick: Zwei sehr gut aussehende 18-jährige Mädchen kommen auf den Supermark-Parkplatz zu deinem Auto während Du damit beschäftigt bist, deine Einkäufe in den Kofferraum zu packen. Beide fangen dann an mit Fensterspray und Lappen deine Windschutzscheibe zu reinigen wobei ihnen fast die Brüste aus den BH's fallen. Wenn Du dich mit einem Trinkgeld bedanken willst dann weisen sie es ab, bitten Dich aber sie zu einem anderen Kaufhaus zu fahren. Du willigst ein und beide steigen auf den Rücksitz. Während der Fahrt fangen Sie an, es miteinander zutreiben. Dann klettert eine von beiden auf den Beifahrersitz und fängt an Dir einen zu blasen während die andere deine Brieftasche stiehlt. Meine Brieftasche wurde letzten Dienstag, Mittwoch, zweimal am Donnerstag, am Samstag UND gestern auf diese Art gestohlen!


----------



## cmd (20. Januar 2008)

hab mich auch grad bepisst vor lachen,
achso und danke für die warnung


----------



## sensiminded (21. Januar 2008)

und auf welchen supermarktparkplätzen treiben die sich meist rum?


----------



## f.topp (22. Januar 2008)

ich fands lustisch http://www.mtb-channel.net/263412/


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (22. Januar 2008)

http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=5110

Alter der Kerl hat Sprungfedern in den Füßen


----------



## Psilocybin (22. Januar 2008)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=5110
> 
> Alter der Kerl hat Sprungfedern in den Füßen



Oo freak....   aber sau geil feiner link :>


----------



## isah (22. Januar 2008)

beste video in der richtung seit langem... bestimmt auch kein schlechter kaempfer


----------



## isah (22. Januar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=syf8olcM0z4

What does Marsellus Wallace look like - What?


----------



## Katze (22. Januar 2008)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=5110
> 
> Alter der Kerl hat Sprungfedern in den Füßen



 

aber manche sachen laufen rückwärts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (22. Januar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=syf8olcM0z4
> 
> What does Marsellus Wallace look like - What?



sehr geil.

auch noch entdeckt: http://youtube.com/watch?v=OIownZWFwN8&feature=related


----------



## glotz (23. Januar 2008)

am Schwebebalken ist er aber noch ne Runde besser!!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hCwSE75rf6M&feature=related


----------



## luckygambler (23. Januar 2008)

lolig


----------



## ecols (23. Januar 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9iUEMXg2iKo What the F**K?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G9HhD2_gFI


----------



## NewbTrialeR (23. Januar 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G9HhD2_gFI



 find ich geil er versuchts wenigstens.. xD wer warn das Neil Tunnicliffe ??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (24. Januar 2008)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> find ich geil er versuchts wenigstens.. xD wer warn das Neil Tunnicliffe ??!



Ja, das is der Tunnicliffe, damals noch auf nem Zoo unterwegs. Müsste so 2005 oder 2006 gewesen sein. Ich hab das Video schon paarmal gesehen und fand das auch geil was er da hinten versucht... Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## Katze (24. Januar 2008)

ein interessantes Experiment mit Pech (eine Art Bitumen?) zum nachmachen:
Pechtropfenexperiment


----------



## NewbTrialeR (24. Januar 2008)

Katze schrieb:


> ein interessantes Experiment mit Pech (eine Art Bitumen?) zum nachmachen:
> Pechtropfenexperiment



ähm man bemerke den artikel " Auszeichnungen "  Auszeichnungen [Bearbeiten]

Für die wissenschaftliche Leistung wurde Thomas Parnell zusammen mit John Mainstone, der mittlerweile das Experiment leitet, im Jahr 2005 posthum mit dem Ig-Nobelpreis ausgezeichnet, einem Preis für wissenschaftliche Leistungen, ((((((die nicht wiederholt werden können oder nicht wiederholt werden sollten.))))))


----------



## Rubelnaldo (24. Januar 2008)

Katze schrieb:


> ein interessantes Experiment mit Pech (eine Art Bitumen?) zum nachmachen:
> Pechtropfenexperiment



Haha, die Ozys, haben mal wieder nix zu tun!! Warscheinlich waren gerade keine Schafe in der Nähe die sie vernaschen konnten    Wobei dass die Neuseeländer eigentlich machen...


----------



## hooliemoolie (25. Januar 2008)

Chuck Norris
http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l108/nosht82/?action=view&current=Chuck_Norris.flv


----------



## trialbock (26. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjbqmnf9CRs

*über das bin ich gestolpert*   

*super erklärung zum techno* tanz


----------



## Trialar (31. Januar 2008)

Endlich ne 26" Felge die nicht so schmal ist wie die üblichen 48mm

100mm


----------



## Eisbein (31. Januar 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> Endlich ne 26" Felge die nicht so schmal ist wie die üblichen 48mm
> 
> 100mm



ich hatte vor einiger zeit mal sowas in der art auf der homepage von Alex rims geshen. ich glaube da steckt dann schon mehr sinn hinter...

aber trozdem kein repost...


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

das ding ist für harly fahrer die kein führerschein haben


----------



## alien1976 (1. Februar 2008)

Genau die Felgen gibts schon ne ganze weile ich glaub so 3 ,4 Jahre.

Sind für die ganzen Schopperbikes. Die hatten ja letztes uns vorletztes Jahr ein richtigen Boom

Aber 26" Stimmt net die gibts so weit ich weis nur als 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (1. Februar 2008)

doch doch, gibts auch in 26",
z.B.:Surly Large Marge
http://cosmicsports.de/surly/Surly 2006/Parts/Large_Marge_Felge.jpg


----------



## Trialar (1. Februar 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Genau die Felgen gibts schon ne ganze weile ich glaub so 3 ,4 Jahre.
> 
> Sind für die ganzen Schopperbikes. Die hatten ja letztes uns vorletztes Jahr ein richtigen Boom
> 
> Aber 26" Stimmt net die gibts so weit ich weis nur als 20"



Doch, doch. Genau die Felge gibts in 24" und 26"


----------



## Dr.Hasi (1. Februar 2008)

ist die nicht auch für diese räder um auf sand zu fahren?
da haben die doch extra diese balong reifen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Februar 2008)

-edit-  Des will nicht


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (2. Februar 2008)

http://stuggi-town.de/2008/02/01/parkour-fussball/


----------



## Levelboss (2. Februar 2008)

http://trashpile.net/upload/LOLOLOL.gif


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Februar 2008)

Levelboss schrieb:


> http://trashpile.net/upload/LOLOLOL.gif



    sauberes Gesichtspeeling würde ich sagen!! Versteh garnich warum die Weiber immer soviel Geld afür ausgeben, geht doch so einfach!


----------



## trialbock (3. Februar 2008)

http://www2.unf-unf.info/video/rammstein---bayern-des-samma-mia-1189413744.html 

    

http://www.orschlurch.de/video/maki.html <!!!!!!!!! w


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Februar 2008)

http://www.dumpalink.com/videos/Kelly_pickler_is_a_geography_genius-89l7.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. Februar 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> http://www.dumpalink.com/videos/Kelly_pickler_is_a_geography_genius-89l7.html



Naja - sie kann bestimmt andere Sachen ganz gut


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Februar 2008)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Naja - sie kann bestimmt andere Sachen ganz gut



Genau, in Mathematik ist sie bestimmt voll der Bringer!!


----------



## alien1976 (6. Februar 2008)

Für alle Verklemmten hier was zum Locker werden.

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/JwH1V4g/hawaichair
 noch ein geiles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0iKwNn_ITs


----------



## ingoingo (7. Februar 2008)

viell. kennt hier jemand mythbusters?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kbmp8L0D5ro

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2t4O79FkQl4&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hy7aYeIcSkw&feature=related


----------



## stroker (7. Februar 2008)

Herrliches für Gasgriff-Trialer:  http://www.tech-trial.com/htm/game1.htm


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. Februar 2008)

hab ich schonma gepostet , is aber geil und macht fun^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Februar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnvyIfeevW4&NR=1


----------



## alien1976 (8. Februar 2008)

Wer kann das Verstehen der Typ im Hintergrund siht absolut Freak aus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obABXCCcEPU&feature=user


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Februar 2008)

der hat wohl n Bisschen zu viel Vodka gefrühstückt!!  
Oder er war zu lange unter Tage und das Belüftungssystem hat die überschüssigen Gase nich gut abgeleitet!
Auf jeden Fall macht der Typ gute Stimmung...


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Februar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9jeh1IHIJw&NR=1

ich sag nichts


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (8. Februar 2008)

Warum Liegt denn hier Stroh rum? warum hast du ne maske auf?


----------



## trialbock (8. Februar 2008)

http://www.myfunlink.to/krasser-sturz-mit-dem-bmx_7306.html:(


----------



## Rubelnaldo (9. Februar 2008)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Warum Liegt denn hier Stroh rum? warum hast du ne maske auf?



    der Klassiker!!! Eine der geilsten Szenen in der deustchen Film-Geschichte! Handlung und Dialog sind Oscar reif....


----------



## trialisgeil (10. Februar 2008)

http://www.brainblog.to/mediaview/573/Failed_dunk

 schmerzt beim zuschauen!!!!


----------



## isah (10. Februar 2008)

huh? was soll'n passiert sein?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. Februar 2008)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Warum Liegt denn hier Stroh rum? warum hast du ne maske auf?



für diesen Link habe ich 2005, hier im forum ne verwahnung bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (12. Februar 2008)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> für diesen Link habe ich 2005, hier im forum ne verwahnung bekommen...



Alles Spießer! 

Ich glaube, daß das niemanden mehr aufregt, ich habe noch nicht mal eine für 2girls1cup bekommen. 
Die Zeiten sind halt härter geworden.


----------



## Schevron (12. Februar 2008)

wieso sollte es auch jemanden aufregen? der Dialog ist doch echt n brüller

Erinnert mich an Sinnlos im Weltall - Planet der Klone

"Hier liegt so viel Stroh rum, soviel Strohrum hab ich in meinem Leben noch nicht gesehen!" ("Riker, der alte Hobbyalkoholiker")


----------



## Spezialistz (12. Februar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Sinnlos im Weltall - Planet der Klone
> 
> "Hier liegt so viel Stroh rum, soviel Strohrum hab ich in meinem Leben noch nicht gesehen!" ("Riker, der alte Hobbyalkoholiker")



    

"mein vadder heißt auch vadder....aber der sieht ganz anders aus.."


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. Februar 2008)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Alles Spießer!
> 
> Ich glaube, daß das niemanden mehr aufregt, ich habe noch nicht mal eine für 2girls1cup bekommen.
> Die Zeiten sind halt härter geworden.



siehste mal...ich bin den admins an härte 3 Jahre vorraus   

(man nennt mich auch, die ausgeburt des Testosterons )


----------



## florianwagner (17. Februar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0AXoIe9F6M


----------



## Eisbein (22. Februar 2008)

http://www.rip.tv/video/view/5211


----------



## trialbock (23. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320219243002

 hier ne tolle auktion !!! total krank aber genial


----------



## chri55 (23. Februar 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> http://www.brainblog.to/mediaview/573/Failed_dunk
> 
> schmerzt beim zuschauen!!!!



autsch! wenn er den ball auch noch auf den Kopf bekommen hätte


----------



## luckygambler (23. Februar 2008)

drum immer nur mit helm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (27. Februar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5im0Ssyyus


----------



## Psilocybin (27. Februar 2008)

Klick
na ich weiss ja nicht wegen dem Neupreis ^^


----------



## Trialar (27. Februar 2008)

tinitram schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5im0Ssyyus


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. Februar 2008)

Wenn du mal wieder glaubst,du hättest einen schlechten Tag,dann stell`dir einfach mal folgendes vor: 


-Du bist ein siamesischer Zwilling. 

-Dein Bruder,mit dem du ab der Schulter zusammengewachsen bist,ist schwul. 

-Du bist es nicht 

-Heute abend kommt sein Freund 

-Ihr habt nur einen Arsch.


----------



## ecols (27. Februar 2008)

nur weil wir hier im trialforum sind in diesem thread:
http://www.youtube.com/v/WkuB003Qiy0 unglaublicher vidskill..


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Februar 2008)

krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Februar 2008)

Hart 
sind das effekte oder sind die explosionen echt =D  
weiß dumme frage, aber finds ziemlich real


----------



## AxLpAc (28. Februar 2008)

ich find die frage auf gar keinen fall dumm - sieht teilweise schon unglaublich real aus find ich! in der einen slowmo sieht man auch ein stueck was auch immer gegen eines der gesichter fliegen - also ich wuerde auf eine mischung zwischen real und fake tippen!


----------



## ecols (28. Februar 2008)

ich tippe auf 100% echt.. das zeug kommt so aus der cam.. die effekte sind so realistisch und die interaktion mit den boardern einfach unglaublich authentisch.. man sieht auch recht deutlich dass die meisten objekte extra zum hochjagen gebaut haben..


----------



## NewbTrialeR (28. Februar 2008)

http://www.lachmeister.de/lustiges-flash-spiel/sonstige/4974/das-unfaire-spiel.html lol habs grade ma bis lvl 3 gepackt xD


----------



## Monty98 (29. Februar 2008)

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/02/27/3195-gramm-neuer-alter-leichtbaurekord


----------



## Monty98 (29. Februar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzg0D-cKds


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Februar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/02/27/3195-gramm-neuer-alter-leichtbaurekord



das ganze rad 4 kg?


----------



## Monty98 (29. Februar 2008)

nein, 3195g das ganze Rad


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. Februar 2008)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> http://www.lachmeister.de/lustiges-flash-spiel/sonstige/4974/das-unfaire-spiel.html lol habs grade ma bis lvl 3 gepackt xD



Durchespielt 

Frechheit, das Spiel....


----------



## NewbTrialeR (2. März 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Durchespielt
> 
> Frechheit, das Spiel....



ECHT ??!?!!!... krass ich finde das spiel lustig dachte erst das ist son erschreck zeugs xD ..lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (2. März 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> das ganze rad 4 kg?


 
bei nem Rennrad is das kein problem. gab schon vor Jahren Rennräder in dem Gewichtsbereich. müssen ja auch nicht viel aushalten. kaum schläge usw.
sind halt recht empfindlich. also ne Kopfsteinpflaserstrecke würde ich mir verkneifen, zumindest auf dauer =)


----------



## trialbock (2. März 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TFKPylk2gQo&feature=related

sau geile obi werbung


----------



## ecols (3. März 2008)

so langsam fange ich an über kinder nachzudenken:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1m6kz_stunt-pocket-bike_sport


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. März 2008)

stumpf


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. März 2008)

http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/1117/mathearbeitxk1.jpg


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. März 2008)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Eisbein (4. März 2008)

einige fragen sind doch schon fast realschul niveau. 


Sehr geiles ding, btw.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. März 2008)

Arbeitsschutz ist wichtig..... merkt euch das. Und hier mal paar Leute die einfach alles richtig machen


----------



## hooliemoolie (5. März 2008)

http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92108


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (5. März 2008)

ich lach mich tot..


@msc: GEIL!


----------



## NewbTrialeR (6. März 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Arbeitsschutz ist wichtig..... merkt euch das. Und hier mal paar Leute die einfach alles richtig machen



 !!!! geil der mit der folie is übel xD


----------



## erwinosius (6. März 2008)

http://www.orschlurch.de/video/bike-base-jumping.html


----------



## jockie (7. März 2008)




----------



## alien1976 (10. März 2008)

minority report in echt

http://www.perceptivepixel.com/


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (11. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2008)

ICh poste das mal Hier: 

http://www.u23d.de/ 

hatte das glück den schon ne woche früher sehen zu dürfen. ALso ich kann jedem empfehlen der die möglichkeit hat den zusehen, diese chance auch warzunehmen.
Ich bin kein großer U2 fan aber trotzdem hatte ich gänsehaut. ziemlich beeindruckend nen konzert in 3D zusehen. 

müsste glaub ich heute anlaufen. Heute abend gibts vll. noch mal ne detailierter preview...


----------



## voytec (16. März 2008)

link  <--trials2 second edition ^^ download'bare demo version      
leider nur paar tracks aber....


----------



## bassi_trial (16. März 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1396928


----------



## curry4king (16. März 2008)

was da jetzt so lustig dran?


----------



## Trialar (17. März 2008)

http://dothetest.co.uk/


----------



## erwinosius (19. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/LONG-VOYAGE-BACK...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Psilocybin (19. März 2008)

erwinosius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/LONG-VOYAGE-BACK...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



 naja man sollte schon drauf achten seine möpse einzupacken oda sie nicht mit aufs foto zu lassen


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. März 2008)




----------



## mr.mütze (19. März 2008)

angela merkel?? :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## erwinosius (20. März 2008)

vor allem wenn man solche möpse hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (20. März 2008)

wahrscheinlich brauch sie das geld um sich was zum anziehen zu kaufen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. März 2008)




----------



## chri55 (21. März 2008)

geil


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. März 2008)

lol


----------



## andrewlandry (22. März 2008)

geil


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. März 2008)

"Wusstest du, dass Polen und Indianer die besten Liebhaber sind? Ach, übrigens, ich heiße Winnetou Koslowski.


----------



## Monty98 (24. März 2008)

http://www.cuisine.at/


----------



## SkiZzo (27. März 2008)

Wenn Russen surfen wollen, surfen sie, und wenn keine Welle vorhanden ist, wird halt mal eine gemacht xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ukqOD2QbI


----------



## andrewlandry (28. März 2008)

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (28. März 2008)

das ist der geilste scheiss den ich seit langem gesehen habe :-D


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (28. März 2008)

ist aber schon etwas älter....


----------



## SkiZzo (28. März 2008)

ja, tortzdem geil^^ alleine die idee!


----------



## trialbock (28. März 2008)

http://www.funlinx.to/content/bilder/picdump_35/26.jpg

http://www.funlinx.to/content/bilder/picdump_35/29.jpg


----------



## SkiZzo (28. März 2008)

das erste pic is ja wohl omi mobil 08  , Beinfreiheit pur ^^.  
Das zweite bild ist ein produkt der grenzenlosen fantasie des animalus-beschützus  ,  kurz: tierschützer xD


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. März 2008)

Definitiv Hexadezimaler Nonsinns 

Das war der Trailer zum Kino Film "Die Welle"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkiZzo (29. März 2008)

Also ich kenn ja leute die sollen ''speed im blut'' haben, aber bei dem typen da kommt jede hilfe zu spät   =)
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3617418/Trottel


----------



## Psilocybin (29. März 2008)

omg der hat abba ma sowas von ein an der waffel


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. April 2008)

Mit der Mukke schon total bekloppt das Ding  
Gibt mehr so ein paar Besonderheiten. So bei 2:44 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rXxLbLvCRrk


----------



## trialisgeil (10. April 2008)

Sind schon manch zu derbe Sachen dabei als um darüber zu lachen!
Aber der Part bei 0:40 kommt mir sehr bekannt vor! Island Trials?


----------



## florianwagner (10. April 2008)

Kenny Beleay kann gar nicht weit springen, die Erde dreht sich aus Angst vor ihm nur schneller.


----------



## florianwagner (10. April 2008)

Wenn Benito Ros 'n Sidehop macht, drückt er sich nicht ab, sondern die Erde nach unten.

mit freundlicher genemigung von scrat


----------



## [quicksilver] (10. April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IQLk-LF1JY&eurl=http://www.polotreff.de/html/forum/119050.html


----------



## sensiminded (10. April 2008)

[quicksilver];4660817 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IQLk-LF1JY&eurl=http://www.polotreff.de/html/forum/119050.html



alter schwede, das ist hart... hab mir die vollen 7:04 minuten angetan!  
aber die mucke im hintergrund ist garnicht total verkehrt


----------



## erwinosius (13. April 2008)

Wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat, da fahr ich dann doc lieber Trial:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zZN1puUwH0c&feature=related

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## NewbTrialeR (13. April 2008)

hahahahahaha wie geil !! http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zOETlkc_nNY der is echt der hammer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. April 2008)

OMG Geil  
Die Realitätsnähe macht mir allerdings Angst.


----------



## bassi_trial (25. April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm4266h5IxE

weiß net obs schon da war aber is irgendwie voll lol xD


----------



## Trialar (28. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ventilkappe-schw...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Versand


----------



## Harry_I (29. April 2008)

geht nichts über ein günstiges Angebot


----------



## Monty98 (29. April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toVAhb-gg1s


----------



## NewbTrialeR (30. April 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toVAhb-gg1s


----------



## trialco (1. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6o9ztgbNp18    So Jung und schon so kaputt


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Mai 2008)

Komischer Trial Rahmen von Felt  
http://cgi.ebay.de/FELT-Trial-Rahme...oryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2008)

sehr gutes und lustiges foto, imo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psilocybin (6. Mai 2008)

S6XX & bashguard unter der Rubrik MTB (XC-street-dirt...)

sieht irgendwie komisch aus 26" mit bashguard vorallem da Koxx drauf steht

LINK


----------



## NewbTrialeR (7. Mai 2008)

No comment ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOxsNAjeN-A  ps: rechts in der liste sind noch mehr videos von den spinnern xDD


----------



## NewbTrialeR (7. Mai 2008)

hahahaha auch nich schlecht    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUNJvsr8k8g&feature=related


----------



## TRAILER (8. Mai 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LllZ4zPYQSg


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Mai 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LllZ4zPYQSg



geht nichts über ne gute Erziehung!  
Da gibts nur eins, zurückentwickeln und abtreiben!


----------



## ingoingo (17. Mai 2008)

Die beste deutsche Mountinbikerin bei Jauch:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ82aUKXW0Y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (17. Mai 2008)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Die beste deutsche Mountinbikerin bei Jauch:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ82aUKXW0Y



hahahahahahaha


----------



## ingoingo (17. Mai 2008)

man beachte die gelben maguras


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Mai 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9G27lHNwPU&feature=related

achtet mal auf den fernseher im hintergrund aber nur die über 18 sind!!


----------



## TRAILER (18. Mai 2008)

http://www.freakyrat.de/index.php?games=Scary_Maze_Game

der hammer des jahres


----------



## Sebastian G (18. Mai 2008)

http://www.witze-welt.de/videos/showvideo.php?id=451

gruß Sebastian


----------



## AxLpAc (19. Mai 2008)

http://www.bulapictures.com/index.php?l=show&id=115


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Mai 2008)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> http://www.bulapictures.com/index.php?l=show&id=115



Wie schafft man es 
a) so Rot/Braun zuwerden?! und
b) So selbst eingenommen von sich zusein(beachte man das Posing)  
Da bekomm ich ja Effekte


----------



## Monty98 (19. Mai 2008)

hihi, Leute die länger für ihr Aussehen brauchen als sie im Anschluss ausgehen


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

der war zu lange unter der sonnen bank. der rechte da also noch mehr geht ja nicht oder


----------



## Psilocybin (19. Mai 2008)

also ich würd sagen der rechte typ is von natur aus so man beachte die hände is doch immer so bei denen ausserdehm is das nich sone pissbräune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (22. Mai 2008)

Omg


----------



## sensiminded (23. Mai 2008)

metrosexuell??? voll die homos würde ich sagen!!!


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (24. Mai 2008)

jo..
stellt hier mal die links von videos rein die ihr gut findet bzw die voll crank sind...
ich fang mal an:
http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_12892_mountain-bike-tricks.html
http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_12879_no-risk-no-fun-1.html
http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_12889_no-risk-no-fun-teil-2.html
http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_12896_no-risk-no-fun-teil-3.html
http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_12903_no-risk-no-fun-teil-4.html

schaut euch die videos an...vor allem die no risk no fun..
sick world
greetz


----------



## koxxrider (24. Mai 2008)

hammer videos bei


----------



## trialbock (24. Mai 2008)

Vinz_Jebens schrieb:


> jo..
> stellt hier mal die links von videos rein die ihr gut findet bzw die voll crank sind...
> ich fang mal an:
> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_12892_mountain-bike-tricks.html
> ...



die guten alten" No risk No fun "Vids 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l5DAvK3A-Y


----------



## koxxrider (24. Mai 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGPr2hFTYwQ&feature=related

einfach super


----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2008)

wofür haben wir nen media unterforum?


----------



## Thiemsche (24. Mai 2008)

Der Thread hätte zwar in das Media-Forum gehört aber die Videos sind richtig geil.


----------



## trialisgeil (24. Mai 2008)

http://www.vissarion.info/
OMG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (2. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=A2LTVhqHAdo

lessigs fahren


----------



## Lanoss (3. Juni 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> http://www.vissarion.info/
> OMG



Das ist jetzt alles nicht so schlimm wie das auf der Website dargestell wird.
Es handelt sich bei diesen "Dörfern" lediglich um eine Zucht station um meine Familie zu versorgen.


----------



## Trialar (9. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26Zol...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Da stimmt doch was nicht.
Achja: "die Kette ueberreißt ab und an" 

Radstand: 1400mm


----------



## Monty98 (9. Juni 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26Zol...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Da stimmt doch was nicht.
> 
> ...



kein Problem bei der Gabel


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Juni 2008)

edit


----------



## ecols (9. Juni 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26Zol...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Da stimmt doch was nicht.
> Achja: "die Kette ueberreißt ab und an"
> ...



vermisst keiner seins? auch teilweise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (9. Juni 2008)

das war mal meins aber da war die gabel noch gerade na ja hate schon imemr nen ordentlichen vorlauf aber so extrem nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2008)

das ist vll. die neue variante aus einem darkhorse ne tippmaschine zumachen.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jm3Zb-HSvo&feature=related


----------



## freak91 (17. Juni 2008)

Der Film is doch Geil^^


----------



## AxLpAc (24. Juni 2008)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r18134547-geil-gefangen.html


----------



## Thiemsche (24. Juni 2008)

Respekt. Manchmal habens Frauen dann doch drauf. 
(War das jetzt sexistisch?)


----------



## chri55 (24. Juni 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Respekt. Manchmal habens Frauen dann doch drauf.
> (War das jetzt sexistisch?)



nein, aber ein wenig diskriminierend


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Juni 2008)

http://www.spassdroge.com/hosted/media/the-great-office-war,158.php

Sehr witzig gemacht wie ich finde


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Juni 2008)

finde es jetzt nicht so witzig... aber ist auf jeden fall sehr gut gemacht


----------



## Trialar (9. Juli 2008)

Wieder mal ein Angebot dass verboten gehört:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Deore...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Juli 2008)

10 kg, ja klar...


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Juli 2008)

da stimmt ja nix von der beschreibung her


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juli 2008)

Einfach mal in die Beschreibung der Teile immer "trial" gequetscht und fertig.
Goldig.


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Juli 2008)

kette 10 fach trial gehärtet so geil den müsste man doch gleioch mal an*******n udn ebay das mitteilen


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Juli 2008)

ich wurde gepunkt punkt punktet yes!


----------



## erwinosius (9. Juli 2008)

http://www.trendhure.com/framer.php?id=2670


----------



## TRAILER (10. Juli 2008)

http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_972149.html

ich will auch eins haben.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (10. Juli 2008)

erwinosius schrieb:


> http://www.trendhure.com/framer.php?id=2670



geil


----------



## Rubelnaldo (10. Juli 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_972149.html
> 
> ich will auch eins haben.



Alter, is das geil!!!

1. stellt Euch vor das gibts im Trialsport, da machste dann nen Pedalkick 20 meter weit 

2. der Typ sagt man gibt mit dem Fusstritt die Beschleunigung an.. was passiert denn dann wenn der Jan Ulrich auf Epo mit voller Wucht reinknallt? Dann geht das Ding in 1 Sekunde von 0 auf 100, wa??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (10. Juli 2008)

Da das Ding nur 80 in der Spitze fährt, wird auch der Ulrich nicht schneller sein können, egal wie viel er sich reinflackt 

Aber das teil ist trotzdem genial. Der soll mal ein bissi mehr forschen, dass man auch weiter mit dem Esel kommt.

Hat mich allerdings auch ein bisschen hier dran erinnert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsbOD09doRI

http://www.bike-elektro-antrieb.ch/


----------



## Icke84 (16. Juli 2008)

BAM


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Juli 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> BAM



aaaallllttt aber trotzdem cool


----------



## AxLpAc (17. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ0adXaY_bs


----------



## luckygambler (17. Juli 2008)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ0adXaY_bs



oh man!


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juli 2008)

ging gestern eine rund mail rum? hab das gestern auch vom kumpel bekommen, der hat aller dings was mit knipserei am hut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juli 2008)

Die Seite ist Kult 

Selbstbau-Kaktus
http://www.bambusratte.com/kaktus.php

Ameisenfalle
http://www.bambusratte.com/ameisenfalle.php


----------



## Thiemsche (18. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Seite ist Kult
> 
> Selbstbau-Kaktus
> http://www.bambusratte.com/kaktus.php
> ...



Das gehÃ¶rt doch in den Selbstbau-Selbsthilfe-Thread.


----------



## Monty98 (22. Juli 2008)

das mit Abstand beste YouTube Video aller Zeiten, keine Diskussion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GK-Z1ptcfg


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Juli 2008)

Hihi haha hoho


----------



## Thiemsche (22. Juli 2008)

Ich find den leicht angedeuteten Akzent so toll.


----------



## Trialar (23. Juli 2008)

Unbedingt die Artikelbeschreibung durchlesen. Endlich mal n leichtes "Trail"-Rad :

Mein Lieblingssatz:
"Ich bin bin selbst damit schon steinwege in form eines kurses gefahren die sprünge und steh zeit is durch das gewicht total gut bei sprüngen von Rampen oder kleinen absprung stufffen konnte ich  mich voll auf denn Rahmen und die felgen verlassen sie ahlten den druck der ladung sehr gut aus."

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trail-Fahrrad_W0...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Juli 2008)

oder doch eher ein touren rad 

Rahmenhöhe: 	90 cm


----------



## Trialar (23. Juli 2008)

Umso öfters mans durchliest, umso lustiger wirds irgendwie:

7 Gang Schatung: Shimano Door


----------



## noob-rider (23. Juli 2008)

"das rad wiegt so 5 kg kann auch leichter sein"

also rennräder kenne ich ungefähr in dem bereich 
Trialräder nicht o.o


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Juli 2008)

> Geiles Trail in Schwarz das Rad is top in ordung die fahreigenschaften sind super es is gut geeignet für sprünge aus höheren höhen.
> Vorbau mit lenker lässt es zu ,lange auf der stelle setehen zu können , bremst hervorragend (felgen bremse Vorne wie hinten ) Bountenzüge sind neu eingebaut.
> Vorne ist eine hohlkammer Felge und hinten Eine Standart Trail Felge(sehr leicht).
> Das Trail hat eine 7Gang schatung(Shimano Door) hinten, das Vorder Ritzel wurde neu gemacht und eingebaut, die trettlager laufen einbahnfrei.
> ...



aua

...wobei mit 5kg dürften die Sidehops echt Spaß machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Juli 2008)

so Leute , dann Bittet mahll mit und sprihngt grosse stufffen rauf.


----------



## plazermen (24. Juli 2008)

Czesio ist auch nicht schlecht 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CChjRPxJw00


----------



## berlintrial (28. Juli 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2039820/Arbeitsamt_Song


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. Juli 2008)

ganz witizg aber das ist GOTT

! ! !


----------



## luckygambler (4. August 2008)

MUTIG:
Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim
kommen,
Deine Frau steht da und wartet auf Dich

mit einem Besen in der Hand und Du
fragst:
"Bist Du am Saubermachen oder fliegst
Du
noch irgendwo hin?"

COOLNESS:
Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim
kommen, deine Frau liegt im Bett, du
siehst
aber sie ist noch wach und stinksauer.
Du nimmst einen Stuhl und setzt dich
vor
Ihr Bett. Auf die Frage: "Was machst du
da?" antwortest du:
"Wenn das Theater gleich los geht, will

ich in der ersten Reihe sitzen!!!

RICHTIG COOL:
Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim
kommen, Du duftest nach Parfum und hast
Lippenstift am Hemd. Du haust Deiner
Frau eine auf den
Arsch und sagst:
"Du bist die Nächste...!"


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. August 2008)

Der erste ist saftig


----------



## TRAILER (8. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ztcxd59d_CQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM

so bitte nicht mit der freundin schaun!!!


----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2008)

nen eleganter kaktus.


----------



## TRAILER (15. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQmv-EfQt2s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (17. August 2008)




----------



## mr.mütze (17. August 2008)

ähm ja will gar nciht wissen was danach passiert ist bzw vorstellen oh man tat bestimmt sau weh


----------



## trialisgeil (17. August 2008)

...hmmm und dann noch das schöne Salzwasser von der gestreuten Straße in die Aufschürfungen!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. August 2008)

Aber lob an den Fotographen


----------



## TRAILER (18. August 2008)




----------



## Mador (19. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (19. August 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQmv-EfQt2s





Unglaublich witzig!!!!


----------



## TRAILER (19. August 2008)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Unglaublich witzig!!!!



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM 

gut dann was in deiner liga.


----------



## siggi19 (20. August 2008)

und HIER die parodie dazu


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. August 2008)

ich glaub das mit dem fingerbeissen wird bei dem baby später mal zu ner schlimmen angewohnheit

hmmm den gleichen helm wie die blasende schwulette hatte ich auch -.-


----------



## trialisgeil (21. August 2008)

Muss man sich wundern? Ich denke nicht.






http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080809161532AAolt4H


----------



## Thiemsche (21. August 2008)

Dumm wie 15m Badewannestöpsel.


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. August 2008)

Ausschnitt von Vorgestern aus der Zeitung... (Vorstellung von BMX und Mountainbike bei Olympia)


----------



## TRAILER (28. August 2008)

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08082704.html


----------



## TRAILER (28. August 2008)

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php?lang=DE

Prominenten-Gesichtserkennung ist ganz lustig


----------



## trialisgeil (1. September 2008)

Amazing Jonathan
Wirklich erstaunlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB4MNu6W9sg


----------



## erwinosius (10. September 2008)

http://svt.se/svt/articles/16000-16099/16095/


----------



## tinitram (11. September 2008)

http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html


----------



## Rubelnaldo (11. September 2008)

tinitram schrieb:


> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html



lol... sehr geil!


----------



## Eisbein (12. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZalC8kwl3QY&feature=related


----------



## trialisgeil (12. September 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZalC8kwl3QY&feature=related



...dicht gefolgt von der "Entschuldigung"!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=na3EI8VGI7k&feature=related
Schon traurig wenn man in dem Alter noch so wenig in der Birne hat!


----------



## chri55 (12. September 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Amazing Jonathan



sehr geil


----------



## tha_joe (13. September 2008)

Geile Gitarrenaction, Michael Angelo Batio:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rutyA12z3Ok

Und Rammstein BAYERN sollte man auch kennen, ist zwar ein alter Hut, aber so gut gemacht....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI

Gruß Joe


----------



## TRAILER (15. September 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/gewichtheber-wird-ohnmaechtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (16. September 2008)

Ich mag Wolfgang Wendland.


----------



## TRAILER (18. September 2008)

neue ulmen videos.
http://www.myspass.de/de/ulmentv/voneich/index.html

hmmm.... schon alt aber immer wieder  
http://www.freakyrat.de/media/Scary-Maze-Game


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. September 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZalC8kwl3QY&feature=related



Geil, der Typ am Mikro is der Sänger von den Kassierern, die machen eigentlich ganz geile Mukke...


----------



## trialisgeil (19. September 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Geil, der Typ am Mikro is der Sänger von den Kassierern, die machen eigentlich ganz geile Mukke...



Ach du meinst mal abgesehen vom angepisse und rumgef***e auf der Bühne?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. September 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Ach du meinst mal abgesehen vom angepisse und rumgef***e auf der Bühne?



Geht doch nix über gutes Entertainment!! Wer brauch schon ne Laser Show oder Tänzer... es geht auch interessanter


----------



## alien1976 (22. September 2008)

Neuer Trend im Strassenverkehr

Die spinnen die Saudi´s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJupNDIKkEk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (22. September 2008)

Don't mess with gangsters..
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg3zesVdhSY

und noch eins..
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IrDrmKjWXp4


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA

Nicht jeder wird es mögen


----------



## TRAILER (23. September 2008)

und noch eins..
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IrDrmKjWXp4[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rubelnaldo (23. September 2008)

Zuviel Show is auch nich gut wie folgendes Vid beweist:

http://www.killsometime.com/video/video.asp?ID=1288


----------



## SkiZzo (23. September 2008)

Haha  geile szene!  die ist aus dem film 'the fighters'


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. September 2008)

Trialvid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QRbwGIXvM0

Sehr gemein. 

(trotzdem lustig)

Und sicher nicht empfehlenswert...


----------



## ecols (23. September 2008)

das ist ja lebensgefährlich!

http://search.ebay.de/250297854588


----------



## TRAILER (23. September 2008)

warum gefährlich?
günstiges schnupper rad würd ich sagen.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. September 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA
> 
> Nicht jeder wird es mögen



http://www.fat-pie.com/

Gar nicht jeder mag das. 

Burnt Face Man ist mein Favourit


----------



## TRAILER (24. September 2008)

mal etwas was jeder mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilldancer (24. September 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> mal etwas was jeder mag.




Jessica Alba die goile Schnidde


----------



## Psilocybin (25. September 2008)

Werbung: Kinder Aggro-Bons (Switch)


----------



## Thiemsche (25. September 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> mal etwas was jeder mag.



Sabber!!!


----------



## Luk (25. September 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> mal etwas was jeder mag.



Sand an den Füßen ??


----------



## trialisgeil (25. September 2008)

Luk schrieb:


> Sand an den Füßen ??



...von haarigen Männerbeinen?


----------



## TRAILER (27. September 2008)

http://www.bbszene.de/html/2008/mr_olympia_2008/tag2_bikini/


----------



## TRAILER (29. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BbUhlIEZEY 

krasser geht es kaum.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (29. September 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BbUhlIEZEY
> 
> krasser geht es kaum.



Alter, da sind mir grad die Hände so schwitzig geworden als ich das gesehen habe, das geht ja gar nich!! Bin mir aber nich sicher ob das echt is, kannste auch gut schneiden, sowas!


----------



## dane08 (3. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=130129
echt geil , hat mir mehr lacher verschafft als der ganze kochikoch thread 
(obwohl es schon fast tragisch ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Oktober 2008)

:d


----------



## TRAILER (3. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4DzcOCyHDqc


----------



## siggi19 (3. Oktober 2008)

das ist HIER

ist super interessant wie ich find


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Oktober 2008)

..und die Musik findet sich bestimmt im nÃ¤chsten Damon Watson Video wieder


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Oktober 2008)

Chris King Salzstreuer zum SchnÃ¤ppchenpreis..


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Oktober 2008)

LOL würde man jetzt glaubig sagen http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GCuhimzTMm4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (8. Oktober 2008)

habe auch ma wieder was.

der hammer 

http://de.rofl.to/singstar-sucked

ich lag aufm boden vor lachen


----------



## Thiemsche (8. Oktober 2008)

Geil!!!


----------



## JP Trialer (8. Oktober 2008)

xD


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Oktober 2008)

Hohl 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qDdikf5MBqc&feature=related

OT: Schöner zusammen schnitt von CLS(Nu kack Mukke)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NXYkbckc-mg&feature=related


----------



## mr.mütze (11. Oktober 2008)

stairgaps sind geil einfach nur geil.


----------



## feltzer (11. Oktober 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hohl
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qDdikf5MBqc&feature=related



und mehr als die hälfte ohne Helm.... owtsch


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Oktober 2008)

die haben aber nichts drauf, einfach nur schnell fahren und nen bisschen hochziehen, mit der federgabel erledigt sich das schon fast von selbst


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Oktober 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hohl
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qDdikf5MBqc&feature=related
> 
> OT: Schöner zusammen schnitt von CLS(Nu kack Mukke)
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NXYkbckc-mg&feature=related



mucke is geil , was hast du  


gott, wo er bei 1:40 auf die holzrail sidehoppt, einfach nur der hammer


----------



## mr.mütze (11. Oktober 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> die haben aber nichts drauf, einfach nur schnell fahren und nen bisschen hochziehen, mit der federgabel erledigt sich das schon fast von selbst



oh man schon mal gemacht? so einfach ist das nicht!


----------



## alien1976 (13. Oktober 2008)

Einfach unglaublich und so ein Durchhaltevermögen hammer Respekt

http://de.rofl.to/krasser-beatbox-von-eklyps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkiZzo (13. Oktober 2008)

sehr geil. aber entweder ist das mic. komisch eingestellt, oder der macht die töne bisschen anders als der standart. hört sich manchmal neuartig an.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. Oktober 2008)

der ist schon gut, aber es gibt viel bessere beatboxer


----------



## feltzer (13. Oktober 2008)

find ich geil^^ http://de.rofl.to/auf-dem-hinterrad-fahren

EDIT: Ja, es ist alt!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. Oktober 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> find ich geil^^ http://de.rofl.to/auf-dem-hinterrad-fahren



alt.....  aber trotzdem geil, jojo  dat is adam raga


----------



## SkiZzo (13. Oktober 2008)

mal was aus meiner szene  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Av7ErKktZAE  hope u like it ;-)


----------



## feltzer (13. Oktober 2008)

SkiZzo schrieb:


> mal was aus meiner szene  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Av7ErKktZAE  hope u like it ;-)



aaach du ********... *kopfzerbrech*


----------



## JP Trialer (13. Oktober 2008)

hammer xD


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (14. Oktober 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/die-rache-des-skateboards

Tja, sein Sportgerät sollte man pfleglich behandeln!


----------



## Maxximum (14. Oktober 2008)

aua!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feltzer (14. Oktober 2008)

Karl-Gerhard schrieb:


> http://de.rofl.to/die-rache-des-skateboards
> 
> Tja, sein Sportgerät sollte man pfleglich behandeln!



loooool xD *LachendAufDemBodenRoll*


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. Oktober 2008)

SkiZzo schrieb:


> mal was aus meiner szene  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Av7ErKktZAE  hope u like it ;-)



einfach nur Pure körperbeherrschung, einfach klasse...


----------



## trialisgeil (14. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbhA64PvwA
Recht hat er!


----------



## TRAILER (14. Oktober 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbhA64PvwA
> Recht hat er!


mit 88 jahren ......... äähhh da fängt das leben an..


----------



## LBC (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsWhOnd1aHc


----------



## andrewlandry (15. Oktober 2008)

Tja,man sollte seine Gegner schupsen wenn man wieder schwimmen gehn will
andrew


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junktyz (16. Oktober 2008)

Füherscheinprüfung gefällig?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. Oktober 2008)

wie geil...


----------



## andrewlandry (16. Oktober 2008)

cool,hätte aber gerne gewusst ob ich bestehe


----------



## feltzer (16. Oktober 2008)

http://vimeo.com/1981272

übel... bei manchen von den Dingern hätten die lieber nen Helm tragen sollen (bzw die anneren hatten Glück, das sie welche trugen...)

da frägt man sich doch schon, ob man nicht noch nen Eier-Schutz tragen sollte o.0


----------



## tha_joe (16. Oktober 2008)

Ohhh ja, paar schöne Dickgrinds sind dabei! Das kenn ich noch vom Skaten, das ist so schlimm! Aber zehnmal gefährlicher find ich die ganzen Kettenrisse im Vid, wenn es den Face to ground flip gibt...ouch, here comes the pain!


----------



## Maxximum (16. Oktober 2008)

oja ein paar böse sachen sind schon dabei.
da reißts einen gleich beim hinschaun^^
die kettenrisse bzw ''gesicht in mauer'' find ich am heftigsten.


----------



## siggi19 (16. Oktober 2008)

ich finde es auch wirklich hart aber wirklich.

was ich mich grade frage ist, wie kann eine kette so schnell reissen, ich meine meine ist derzeit auch leicht lediert, aber reisst nicht.

gruß siggi


----------



## feltzer (16. Oktober 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> ich finde es auch wirklich hart aber wirklich.
> 
> was ich mich grade frage ist, wie kann eine kette so schnell reissen, ich meine meine ist derzeit auch leicht lediert, aber reisst nicht.
> 
> gruß siggi



ich frag mich auch, wie die so einfach reissen kann.... mein derzeitiges mtb ist knapp 6 Jahre alt. Die Kette ebenso. Noch nieee was passiert und ich hät sowas auch net in den nächsten 6 Jahren erwartet  

Naja, für mein Trial Bike werd ich mir wohl ne hochwertige kaufen^^ der Sicherheit willen....


----------



## Maxximum (17. Oktober 2008)

dieses video hat mich auch iwie zum kettenauf angeregt xD


----------



## tha_joe (17. Oktober 2008)

Nachrichten:
"Die Nachfrage nach Fahrradketten in Deutschland ist um 11% gestiegen. Trotz der angespannten Finanzlage und der drohenden Rezession sind die Auftragsbücher der Kettenhersteller voll..." 
Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch noch eine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (17. Oktober 2008)

ursache des anstiegs: ''verbreitung von videos zu kettenrissen im internet''

lol


----------



## feltzer (17. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192220&page=105 siehe letzter beitrag (#*2625*) 

es breitet sich aus o.0


----------



## curry4king (17. Oktober 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/1981272
> 
> übel... bei manchen von den Dingern hätten die lieber nen Helm tragen sollen (bzw die anneren hatten Glück, das sie welche trugen...)
> 
> da frägt man sich doch schon, ob man nicht noch nen Eier-Schutz tragen sollte o.0



joa schon heftig ABER

die crashes die auf extreme höhen oder weiten die ein normaler trialfahrer einfach ncht probieren würde (ich mein sowas wie die weiten sprünge auf die rails) oder sachen wo man vorher schon sieht das des nix wird :-D oder ich selber mich net auf meine bremse verlassen kann (gut geht nicht immer) die alle abzieht bleiben vill noch

12 unfälle wo ich sagen könnte autsch über den rest kann ich einfach nur lachen

mfg


----------



## Sherco (17. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Trials-fuer-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




das !Must have! für jeden trialer.

Man beachte die geilen anzüge


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Oktober 2008)

Hab diese geile Überschrift gerade auf bild.de gesehen, fand ich total geil!





Als nächstes kommt warscheinlich Schumis dicker Sohn und sagt: "Ich bin Schumis Sohn und ich mag Ferrari nicht, ich fahre lieber Lada!"


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Oktober 2008)

So wie er aussieht, hÃ¤tte er Knut lieber auf dem Teller gesehen.


----------



## feltzer (19. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> So wie er aussieht, hÃ¤tte er Knut lieber auf dem Teller gesehen.


owned


----------



## alien1976 (20. Oktober 2008)

wie geil falsch gelesen
http://de.rofl.to/die-lustige-geschichte-der-reise-nach-genitalien


----------



## siggi19 (20. Oktober 2008)

da habe ich auch einen

http://de.rofl.to/italian-on-holiday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feltzer (20. Oktober 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> wie geil falsch gelesen
> http://de.rofl.to/die-lustige-geschichte-der-reise-nach-genitalien





siggi19 schrieb:


> da habe ich auch einen
> 
> http://de.rofl.to/italian-on-holiday



man... hab ich beim ersten video nen lachkrampf bekommen


----------



## trialisgeil (20. Oktober 2008)

http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/astronaut-auf-dem-golfplatz/
Golfer sind humorlos...


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Oktober 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/frauen-in-maennerberufen
wie weiblich


----------



## The-Engineer (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, obs schon jemand entdeckt hat - GILLES COUSTELLIER macht Werbung für Kia.
Ein Kumpel hat mir grade nen Link zu seinem neuen Auto geschickt, da wär ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen:

http://www.kia.de/showroom/pro_ceed.aspx


----------



## tha_joe (22. Oktober 2008)

Auf alle Fälle gut für den Sport! Kommt aber öfter vor, dass sich Firmen etwas sehr "exotisches" für ne Werbung holen, David Belle war auch schon dran, nicht für Kia, aber für Nissan, siehe hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cPxICyhWHD8


----------



## The-Engineer (22. Oktober 2008)

Na dann müssen wir jetzt mal die Augen offen halten, obs ne passende Fernsehwerbung gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (22. Oktober 2008)

es gibt mit gilles coustellier ne fersehwerbung für kia.
hab ich schonmal gesehen.


----------



## trialisgeil (22. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## The-Engineer (22. Oktober 2008)

Die ganzen üblichen verdächtigen (Youtbe & Co.) spucken nix aus. Vielleicht findet sie ja noch jemand.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (29. Oktober 2008)

edit


----------



## bikersemmel (29. Oktober 2008)

aber es gibt einen Kinospot von Uhrkraft mit einem Biker;-)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fZS4ZvesgUo

auch sehr witzig gemacht.

P.S. na erkannt wer es ist?


----------



## erwinosius (29. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130265122942#description


----------



## TRAILER (29. Oktober 2008)

http://www.omfg.to/watch/1114-mutti-muss-helfen


----------



## Trialar (29. Oktober 2008)

erwinosius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130265122942#description


----------



## dane08 (30. Oktober 2008)

erwinosius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130265122942#description


sehr geil


----------



## Katze (30. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> http://de.rofl.to/frauen-in-maennerberufen
> wie weiblich



geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (31. Oktober 2008)

wie krass ist das denn oder ist das ein fake was meint ihr???
http://de.rofl.to/der-beste-pilot-aller-zeiten


----------



## Icke84 (31. Oktober 2008)

na man sieht am ende doch ganz genau das es eine 3d animation is.

guck dir die schatten an und die beleuchtung vom flugzeug.


----------



## Trialstriker (31. Oktober 2008)

ich meine es ist ein fake 
wenn man sich das mehrmals anguckt sieht man das doch und wenn er dann am ende die kurve ollt sieht das fahrwerk auch so schön animiert aus


----------



## feltzer (31. Oktober 2008)

mehr als 100% fake xD erkennt man sofort an den bewegungen der cam.... viel zu flüssig


----------



## feltzer (31. Oktober 2008)

wiedermal etwas was ich gefunden hab^^ http://www.lustick.net/file/691-trailbike-crash-compilation.html

achtet mal auf -44 sec^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. November 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/1981272
> 
> übel... bei manchen von den Dingern hätten die lieber nen Helm tragen sollen (bzw die anneren hatten Glück, das sie welche trugen...)
> 
> da frägt man sich doch schon, ob man nicht noch nen Eier-Schutz tragen sollte o.0



1. Kann es sein, dass einige Trialer dazu neigen ihr Bike unter keinen Umständen lozulassen (besonders, wenns über den lenker geht)?
2. Bin ich froh, dass ich nur noch DH fahre. Das ist nicht so gefährlich.


----------



## Maxximum (3. November 2008)

also das was da in den vids gezeigt wird is keineswegs die regel.
1tens: viele sachen die in den vids gezeigt werden würde nen normaler trialer nie probiern weils zu gefährlich ist.
2tens: stürzt man ja nicht jeden tag so schlimm. wenn man alle schweren stürze im dh in ein vid packt sieht das genauso brutal aus.


----------



## TRAILER (3. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fktjw7gNv3M


----------



## feltzer (4. November 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fktjw7gNv3M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (4. November 2008)

das ist der hammer, aber echt.


----------



## siggi19 (7. November 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/der-schoenste-heimweg

so einen heimweg will ich auch


----------



## Katze (11. November 2008)

hallo.

das hier geht an alle, die den simpsons-avatar-creator noch nicht kennen.

ich habe mal versucht einen berühmten trialer nachzubauen:







wer will, kanns ja auch mal versuchen und sein ergebnis zeigen.

gruß


ps: noch ein tipp: popupblocker muß zum speichern ausgeschaltet sein.


----------



## alien1976 (11. November 2008)

WTF
http://de.rofl.to/der-ultimative-bass


----------



## TRAILER (11. November 2008)

http://eins.de/videos/f2bb58e75f8a209df95f1


----------



## feltzer (11. November 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://eins.de/videos/f2bb58e75f8a209df95f1


uuuuuuuuuuuuu... 

...................uuuuuuuuuuuuralt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikersemmel (11. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=81szj1vpEu8
Sprungkraft in der Tierwelt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. November 2008)

zu geil


----------



## siggi19 (11. November 2008)

das ist der hammer

die beiden besten szenen ganz klar.
das spannen und den golfer ins wasser kicken.

gruß siggi


----------



## Maxximum (11. November 2008)

haaaaaaammer das vid


----------



## trialisgeil (12. November 2008)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=81szj1vpEu8
> Sprungkraft in der Tierwelt


apropos Tierwelt!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOEsev0hGV0


----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2008)

This is Spiderschwein 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmKHIdbKxXo


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> This is Spiderschwein
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmKHIdbKxXo



krasser song xD


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. November 2008)

Noch ne Nummer Krasser!!!


----------



## erwinosius (15. November 2008)

ohne worte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm4tVaP18j4


----------



## siggi19 (15. November 2008)

ja schon lusitg so ohne worte

aber habe auch noch einen und zwar den hier, den traum eines jeden jungen mannes

http://de.rofl.to/ken-block-beim-ueben

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (15. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hbrDwxZ6LSQ


----------



## feltzer (15. November 2008)

Mein Beitrag zu "aus ******** Gold machen"...












Meine "Neue" (wimmeretz alte) Echo Gabel + 4 Stunden Arbeit für einen Arm und jede menge Gedult.

Gruß, Alex

ps: gehört das jetzt vllt. sogar zu Leichtbau?... bischen was an Alu hab ich schon abgetragen... 


_*edit:*_ hab mir die nächst beste Cam geschnappt und ein paar bessere Pics geschossen...

Davor




Danach (nicht Perfekt, die richtig Tiefen Kratzer bekomm ich nur schwer raus)




Vergleich:





Also ich bin im Nachhinein begeistert 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. November 2008)

Womit haste das gemacht? Schaut ja wirklich _Glänzend _aus


----------



## feltzer (15. November 2008)

400er, 1000er schleifpapier... (3:30 std.). Dann wars schon mal Matt-Silber und fast alle richtig tiefen Kratzer waren raus.
Dazu muss man sagen, das auf dem Alu irgendne Silberne Schicht aufgetragen war (in der die meisten Kratzer waren), die erstma entfernt werden musste.
Den Feinschliff hab ich mit ner Poliermaschiene mit viiiiiielen umdehungen + polierpaste gemacht. Hat einen brandneuen Aufsatz das Leben gekostet. 

Morgen wird die andere Seite gemacht, dann kann ich vllt. Bilder im Hellen machen (zum vergleich).


----------



## erwinosius (16. November 2008)

erstmal noch bissl groberes Schleifpapier (am Besten Schleifleinen). Dann gehen auch die tiefen Kratzer raus


----------



## misanthropia (16. November 2008)

Ich hätte die Gabel einfach in ein Trovalisierbecken gelegt, das hätte dann eine Stunde gedauert und sähe noch besser aus  

Vielleicht tut sich ja jetzt hier jemand zeijen tun der so watt hat, bei mir darf man das leideer nicht.


----------



## luckygambler (16. November 2008)

in paar wochen siehts wieder aus wie vorher :-D


----------



## speedy_j (16. November 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> Dazu muss man sagen, das auf dem Alu irgendne Silberne Schicht aufgetragen war (in der die meisten Kratzer waren), die erstma entfernt werden musste.



das ist eine eloxalschicht, die verhindert das das blanke alu verwittert.


----------



## feltzer (16. November 2008)

nunja,... jede 2-3 nachpolieren und es geht... bin jetzt (im punkto gabel) fertig. Bilder sieht man in der Bike Gallery ;-)

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (17. November 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/ruecken-vs-tisch


----------



## TRAILER (17. November 2008)

so ich stelle mich mal kurz vor in diesem video.
hoffe das ich die mods dazu bewegen kann mein anliegen zu bearbeiten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5U2B_l-QuI


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

welch geistreiche, intellektuelle komposition solch engelsgleicher klänge
ich fasse es einfach mal unter dem begriff stumpf zusammen


----------



## Maxximum (18. November 2008)

xD


----------



## siggi19 (18. November 2008)

da habe ich auch noch was, is mir grade eingefallen

HIER

gruß siggi


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. November 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> da habe ich auch noch was, is mir grade eingefallen
> 
> HIER
> 
> gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewlandry (19. November 2008)

looooooooooooooooool


----------



## feltzer (19. November 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> da habe ich auch noch was, is mir grade eingefallen
> 
> HIER
> 
> gruß siggi



 sehr geil

edit: http://de.rofl.to/skaten-in-der-garage ein bischen weiter nördlich und der kehlkopf wär putt^^


----------



## alien1976 (20. November 2008)

Was geht
http://de.rofl.to/rauchende-krabbe

http://de.rofl.to/die-rhabarber-barbara


----------



## erwinosius (20. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yX8yrOAjfKM


----------



## TRAILER (21. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUDguFNyS4s


----------



## JP Trialer (21. November 2008)

iss youtube bei euch auch seit so 2 tagen spanisch??

also auch wenn man auf youtube.de ist
?!


----------



## echo trialer (21. November 2008)

nö, bei mir ist es immernoch auf deutsch wie es sein soll


----------



## trialsrider (22. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DwbsYL336ho

mein bruder und ich wurden kreativ als wir die Form
unseres Pfannekuchens begutachteten.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. November 2008)

trialsrider schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DwbsYL336ho
> 
> mein bruder und ich wurden kreativ als wir die Form
> unseres Pfannekuchens begutachteten.




 Das ist super geworden


----------



## trialsrider (22. November 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Das ist super geworden



 danke raimund ich wusste du bist einer der unsere Kreativität
gut findet und fördern wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (23. November 2008)

das finde ich ja ma mehr als geil

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (23. November 2008)

naja etwas rassistisch am ende xDxD

aber lustig 

Hier auch noch was geiles:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0lf8YDLHQDE&feature=related


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. November 2008)

Da komm ich nicht drauf klar 


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yv7hhYIjcOA&feature=related


----------



## Trialar (23. November 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Da komm ich nicht drauf klar
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yv7hhYIjcOA&feature=related






http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HhpwlJv_aAo&feature=iv&annotation_id=event_265090


----------



## siggi19 (24. November 2008)

und der mann hat doch einen KNOCHEN im ding

gruß siggi


----------



## alien1976 (28. November 2008)

Nicht schlecht es gibt auch noch Künstler
http://de.rofl.to/indiana-jones-speedpainting

und ganz besonders lecker
http://de.rofl.to/essen-in-der-wildnis

Irgendetwas macht Die falsch.!!!!!!!!!
http://de.rofl.to/blowjob-musikinstrument


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. November 2008)

wie die made platzt, widerlich^^


----------



## siggi19 (28. November 2008)

mmh kenne das vid schon, habe bessere gesehen.

DIES HIER finde ich absolut geil.
hört sich wirklich genial an oder?

gruß siggi


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE&feature=related


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (28. November 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE&feature=related



schiess mich tot!!!


----------



## siggi19 (28. November 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> schiess mich tot!!!




neee, lach dich ma lieber tot, haste mehr von.

das video ist unglaublich krank.

jede zelle...

... hippies

gruß siggi


----------



## TRAILER (29. November 2008)

evtl der sinnvollste thread im netz!!!! 

http://www.bbszene.de/board/showthread.php?t=136381&page=71

login:

affe seine mutter

123456


----------



## siggi19 (29. November 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> evtl der sinnvollste thread im netz!!!!




sinnvoll, nein bestimmt nicht, aber dafür der geilste

gurß siggi


----------



## Trialstriker (29. November 2008)

nene is nich verkehr sowas
brauch man(n) immer mal


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. November 2008)

Unglaublich:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rwX3ClqD9Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (1. Dezember 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/mega-bang

http://de.rofl.to/fallschirmsprnger-trifft-fast-ein-flugzeug


----------



## Flexi (1. Dezember 2008)

http://www.kubikweihnachtsmann.de/


----------



## alien1976 (2. Dezember 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/verrueckter-daft-punk-tanz


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EDFgtFXfnv0


----------



## Trialstriker (2. Dezember 2008)

mehr fällt mir nich ein


----------



## alien1976 (2. Dezember 2008)

Könnte ich nie . schon beinm anschuen bekomme ich nasse hände
http://de.rofl.to/fluegelanzug-basejumping


----------



## TRAILER (3. Dezember 2008)

test. wie bekommt man hier gif bilder zum laufen?


----------



## alien1976 (5. Dezember 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/gitarre-mit-den-fuessen-spielen


----------



## TRAILER (5. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ousVcNwk1HU    min 3:25

http://de.rofl.to/knaller-im-kuechenschrank


----------



## trialco (5. Dezember 2008)

KLICK MICH
cooles vid mit mehr lustigen als gefährlichen Crash's - ziehts euch rein 
Fand ich auch ganz funny...
Aeeehm
...es wird immer mehr!

wow - das sind mal Football skills, boah der Kerl der da am Werfen ist - wie der andere flieeeeeeeegt...  

Mfg Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (11. Dezember 2008)

jeder von euch kennt bestimmt achmed the dead terrorist.
aber kennt ihr auch peanut, der kerl is auch klasse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGEWOK4aNpk&feature=related
teil 2 und 3 werden eingeblendet


gruß siggi


----------



## ecols (11. Dezember 2008)

Gangsterrap


----------



## siggi19 (11. Dezember 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> Gangsterrap



das ist doch net gangsta, das HIER IS real gangsta shit


----------



## alien1976 (12. Dezember 2008)

Und sagt man doch Frauen können kein Auto fahren.
Wie geil ist das denn.
http://de.rofl.to/gegen-den-abschleppdienst-wehren


----------



## feltzer (12. Dezember 2008)

born to be wild

xD


----------



## feltzer (14. Dezember 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost hab aber was entdeckt: 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5619866/FI_MICH_IN_DIE_FRESSE

Gruß, Alex


----------



## TRAILER (15. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83pJdvr_P-g

oh my god!!!!


----------



## trialco (16. Dezember 2008)

oh my god!
oh my god!


----------



## feltzer (16. Dezember 2008)

trialco schrieb:


> oh my god!
> oh my god!


oooh ****.... 

....umweltschutz sieht anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (16. Dezember 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> oooh ****....
> 
> ....umweltschutz sieht anders aus



umweltschutz is doch egal.
solange man so einen bulliden unterm hintern hat mit so nem geilen sound.

gruß siggi


----------



## Trialstriker (16. Dezember 2008)

ein scheiß auf den umweltschutz mustang is geil und kult

wenn die erde draufgeht sind wir auch schon hinüber also egal


----------



## Thiemsche (16. Dezember 2008)

trialco schrieb:


> oh my god!
> oh my god!



Ja... super... ein Motor der Geräusche macht. Ganz grosses Kino.
Sch**ß Proletenpack.


----------



## duro e (16. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pA4D9-r7JWg
das ist mal richtig zum ablachen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Dezember 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pA4D9-r7JWg
> das ist mal richtig zum ablachen



wirft der idiot sich etwa selber dagegen ?xD


----------



## Maxximum (17. Dezember 2008)

ja eh klar. beim wrestling läuft das doch immer so.
wenn sich doie wirklich so schlagen würden wie sie vorgeben es zu tun, würd bei jedem kampf einer sterben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (17. Dezember 2008)

vom sportlichen aspekt her finde ich wrestling garnicht mal uninteressant.
wenn wir uns gegenseitig auf den boden slammen würden, gäbs bestimmt verletzungen.
auf die richtige technik kommt es an, und darauf, dass man sich nict gleich irgendwelche rippen bricht wenn man mal auf den boden fällt.
damit dass gesammtbild passt, wird natürlich jede menge geposed und rumgeprügelt.
als jugendlicher sollte man sich nicht zusehr das hirn damit verrenken, sondern es vom sportlichen aspekt her betrachten.
sonst ist es halt nur show.
ps. kauft keine sammelkarten, die braucht ihr irgendwann eh nciht mehr. :-D


----------



## feltzer (17. Dezember 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> als jugendlicher sollte man sich nicht zusehr das hirn damit verrenken, sondern es vom sportlichen aspekt her betrachten.
> sonst ist es halt nur show.:-D



sportlicher aspekt?.... Wresting ist wie ein besuch im Zirkus, da ist nix Sport, nur Show xD

Ein Stuntfahrer macht doch auch keinen Sport im eigentlichen Sinne (ist jetzt nicht als Sport anerkannt), sonder auch nur Show 

und genau das sind "Wrestler".... Stuntleute die eine einstudierte Show machen


----------



## Sherco (17. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnBZoNJI6O8



so geil


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bTmtaXMlad8


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. Dezember 2008)

MM UUU  HHH   AAAA HHH  AAAA !!!


denke viele kennen es aber fuer die jenigen die es nicht kennen, bitte


----------



## trialisgeil (18. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5cmqaERMvG4&feature=related
grad gefunden! Musste einfach sein!
"drü chineesä mitm kontrdiss"


----------



## Lanoss (19. Dezember 2008)

goil


----------



## trialsrider (19. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EpFY3YOSAZ8&feature=related


----------



## feltzer (19. Dezember 2008)

trialsrider schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EpFY3YOSAZ8&feature=related


hey, do you want candy? I don't have a candy... do you want a hand grenade? 
mein beitrag: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3776446/F_mich_in_die_Fresse


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Dezember 2008)

hahah geil man ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (20. Dezember 2008)

trialsrider schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EpFY3YOSAZ8&feature=related



...find ich eher bedenklich, dass das hier einige lustig finden...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2008)

Ach sei nicht so engstirnig! Wenn man die Problematik sieht und erkennt, darf man das auch lustig finden!


----------



## tobsen (20. Dezember 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ach sei nicht so engstirnig! Wenn man die Problematik sieht und erkennt, darf man das auch lustig finden!



achso.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1QdzzZCgFbU
Darf ich das nicht lustig finden, weil da drüben Menschen sterben?


----------



## LBC (20. Dezember 2008)




----------



## luckygambler (20. Dezember 2008)

Wer geniesst das Wochenende in vollen Zügen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2008)

Regiemegegner in der Nazizeit?


----------



## luckygambler (21. Dezember 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> Wer geniesst das Wochenende in vollen Zügen?



Frage an Alle...


----------



## dane08 (21. Dezember 2008)

jemand der mit der bahn fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (21. Dezember 2008)

dane08 schrieb:


> jemand der mit der bahn fährt



sehr heiss!


----------



## TRAILER (21. Dezember 2008)

Warum gibt es in der Türkei keine Samenbank mehr?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Dezember 2008)




----------



## TRAILER (22. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbXIgyMRvr0


----------



## alien1976 (23. Dezember 2008)

Das ist soo lustig. wie die auf einmal alle AAANNNGGGSSSSTTTTT haben.
So eine Diskriminierung

http://de.rofl.to/bank-robber-is-shopping

Auch gut

http://de.rofl.to/meine-omi-gibt-ein-interview


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Dezember 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Das ist soo lustig. wie die auf einmal alle AAANNNGGGSSSSTTTTT haben.
> So eine Diskriminierung
> 
> http://de.rofl.to/bank-robber-is-shopping
> ...



 
ich kann gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (23. Dezember 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Das ist soo lustig. wie die auf einmal alle AAANNNGGGSSSSTTTTT haben.
> So eine Diskriminierung
> 
> http://de.rofl.to/bank-robber-is-shopping
> ...





http://de.rofl.to/triple-t-titten-tanz-talent


----------



## TRAILER (23. Dezember 2008)

http://www.bendecho.de/a7b2ed2dd8-den-tod-austricksen


----------



## Monty98 (1. Januar 2009)

erster Post im neuen Jahr


----------



## Sebastian G (1. Januar 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> erster Post im neuen Jahr



Geil Geil das rockt


----------



## siede. (1. Januar 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> erster Post im neuen Jahr


erster post und gleichzeitig erster spam-beitrag im neuen Jahr -.-

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a-qWXFfS-Dg&feature=related


----------



## Sebastian G (1. Januar 2009)

http://www.multimit.com/clients/rydon/pageimage/custom/chris_giant.jpg


----------



## luckygambler (1. Januar 2009)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Das ist soo lustig. wie die auf einmal alle AAANNNGGGSSSSTTTTT haben.
> So eine Diskriminierung
> 
> http://de.rofl.to/bank-robber-is-shopping
> ...


----------



## erwinosius (2. Januar 2009)

Nosewheelie: http://de.rofl.to/bagger-wheelie


----------



## TRAILER (2. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc18bUjGM-M


----------



## Katze (4. Januar 2009)

http://www.vimeo.com/2218431

Ein fetter Mann tanzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2009)

Heute morgen aufgewacht und was seh ich da? Neuschnee, gut 11 cm.
Kurz auf der Arbeit angerufen- Frei. Dacht ich mir:,,Geil, es ist 5:45 was machste? Bauste nen Schneemann ´´.


----------



## curry4king (5. Januar 2009)




----------



## TRAILER (5. Januar 2009)

das ding sieht aber echt kacke aus. 

hier mal einer vor 4 jahren. will dieses jahr einen noch größeren bauen.
und damit das fussballtor blokieren.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2009)

Ich leg noch eine Kugel drauf


----------



## siede. (5. Januar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ich leg noch eine Kugel drauf



ich seh keinen Schneemann


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2009)

Hab es nicht mehr geschaft denn Hut aufzusetzen. Ist nen Emo Schneemann- zur Wand gedreht


----------



## luckygambler (5. Januar 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Nosewheelie: http://de.rofl.to/bagger-wheelie



geil.


----------



## siede. (5. Januar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hab es nicht mehr geschaft denn Hut aufzusetzen. Ist nen Emo Schneemann- zur Wand gedreht


okay, erklärt alles


----------



## siggi19 (5. Januar 2009)

ich hab gestern nem schneemann den kopf abgerissen und bin über einen drüber gefahren, aber mit dem mtb..

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (7. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrlHUlC4V0E

ich hab mal wieder die heißeste ******* ausgegraben.


----------



## Sebastian G (8. Januar 2009)

So ich habe hier mal ein kleies BilderrÃ¤tzel fÃ¼r euch, wer alle 2 Fehler findet darf sich 2â¬ aus seinen eigenen Geldbeutel nehmen. Ich gebe euch einen tipp: Die beiden Pokale habe ich bei trIAL WettkÃ¤mpfen gewonnen.

Viel SpaÃ beim RÃ¤tseln


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Januar 2009)

2 Schreibfehler

Trial!!!!


----------



## priossus (8. Januar 2009)

-.- Trial heist es und nicht Trail!!!!

mfg


----------



## Robin_Meier (8. Januar 2009)

easy going .... da steht trail statt trial


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Januar 2009)

leider alle viel zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (8. Januar 2009)

Damit hätte ich ja gar nicht gerechnet, ich habe 2 Tage gebraucht um den Fehler zu finden


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Januar 2009)

das unterscheidet den Laien vom Profi


----------



## Robin_Meier (8. Januar 2009)

jap  meine meinung XD


----------



## siede. (8. Januar 2009)

ähm, der linke 1te Platz Pokal ist aus Silber?


----------



## Sebastian G (8. Januar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> ähm, der linke 1te Platz Pokal ist aus Silber?



Ob man das nun auch noch als Fehler sehen muss!?


----------



## siede. (8. Januar 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Ob man das nun auch noch als Fehler sehen muss!?


Silber bedeutet 2ter Platz  warum ist dann der andere Golden?!


----------



## Sebastian G (8. Januar 2009)

Die pokale für die ersten drei Plätze hatte immer alle die gleiche farbe.


----------



## Robin_Meier (8. Januar 2009)

was hat das überhaupt im new stuff thread zu suchen ?? XD 
son unlogisches " räTZel" (also rätsel für sebastian  )


----------



## Sebastian G (8. Januar 2009)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> was hat das überhaupt im new stuff thread zu suchen ?? XD
> son unlogisches " räTZel" (also rätsel für sebastian  )



Ach mist...Sorry jetzt habe ich das doch tatsächlich mit den Kochikoch thread verwechselt


----------



## trialisgeil (8. Januar 2009)

Warum denn nicht mal Freude in die anderen Threads bringen?!
IS ja auch Nu Stuff für uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (9. Januar 2009)

is das aber nicht eigentlich schlimm, wenn man bei ner Trialveranstalltung en Pokal gewinnt wo drauf steht Trail

P.S. ^^ das Word ist ungewohnt zu schreiben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Januar 2009)

Welches? Wor*t* ?

Die Pokale sind top!


----------



## bike 20 (9. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Welches? Wor*t* ?
> 
> Die Pokale sind top!


 schei$$e. Naja es ist Freitag.


----------



## jan_hl (13. Januar 2009)

Los, unterhaltet mich! 4 Uhr und ich sitz immer noch im Büro...


----------



## siede. (13. Januar 2009)

*kotz*


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Januar 2009)

hammergeil!


----------



## TRAILER (13. Januar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> *kotz*



kommentar 3 passt ganz gut.


----------



## siede. (13. Januar 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> kommentar 3 passt ganz gut.


wiederlich?


----------



## Sherco (13. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHAjx6n9v7A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (13. Januar 2009)

ekelerregend, wIEderlich. kann ich nichtmal drüber lachen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Januar 2009)

Lutig find ich das allerdings auch nicht! :kotz:


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. Januar 2009)

Eines der besten Videos ever... Vor allem der Wiener Akzent ist grandios:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lUDguFNyS4s


----------



## misanthropia (13. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NyueaKT-stI&feature=related
sachen gibts... die gibts nur draußen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UZfxgFw6YUM xD xD ich hab mich so weg gehauen^^


----------



## duro e (17. Januar 2009)

also wie ich manche kenne finden die schnelle autos geil .... aber wie siehts denn mal aus mit nem kart was nen hayabusa motor hat ... das teil killt doch jeden porsche oder ferrari
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gjHMFd4Bln8&feature=channel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (17. Januar 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> also wie ich manche kenne finden die schnelle autos geil .... aber wie siehts denn mal aus mit nem kart was nen hayabusa motor hat ... das teil killt doch jeden porsche oder ferrari
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gjHMFd4Bln8&feature=channel



auf so nem kleinen scheissklo würd ich mich wagen 100km/h zu fahren...

... sowas schon eher  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XBDrCN8A93E&NR=1


----------



## duro e (17. Januar 2009)

fragt sich nru wie schnell das dingen richtig ist ... werden weit über 300 sein hehe aber da haste so einen adrenalinschub bei sonem kleinen teil .


----------



## siede. (17. Januar 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> fragt sich nru wie schnell das dingen richtig ist ... werden weit über 300 sein hehe aber da haste so einen adrenalinschub bei sonem kleinen teil .



niemals 300.... das Kart hat um ein vielfaches kleinere Reifen


----------



## LBC (18. Januar 2009)

ha ha ich lach mich kaputt grad im internet radio gehört
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s11HAxG1tAo


----------



## Monty98 (18. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ0AhVyKCLY


----------



## siede. (18. Januar 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ0AhVyKCLY



 1:00 bis 1:04


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2009)

Die meisten werden es kennen, wers nicht kennt sollte sich den ganzen Film anschauen!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=47P59ha9k9s&feature=related


----------



## tinitram (18. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15S0g8pG6HU&feature=channel


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Januar 2009)

der große Mario Adorf in seiner besten Rolle, meiner Meinung nach  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9jlLujeydE


----------



## trialsrider (19. Januar 2009)

If you do the cookin by the book! 

let it down bitch ....let me see you back it up....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Januar 2009)

jaja... der Winter+Auto

hier noch mehr http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/auto/verkehr-service/7341564-Die-Autopannen-im-Winter,page=5.html


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Januar 2009)

http://video.web.de/watch/5792501/Parkour_Noob


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2009)

mal ganz g'scheit abgemault


----------



## alien1976 (20. Januar 2009)

Was Geeeehhhhhtt??????????????http://de.rofl.to/extrteme-staerke


----------



## Trialstriker (20. Januar 2009)

BOA mieß
aber geil als er da am baum hängt. noch ein paar windgeräusche dazu und den richtigen hintergrund und schon kann er in jedem katastrophenfilm mitspielen


----------



## curry4king (20. Januar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> http://video.web.de/watch/5792501/Parkour_Noob




eher das hier http://video.web.de/watch/4357288/Parkour_noob


----------



## siede. (20. Januar 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> eher das hier http://video.web.de/watch/4357288/Parkour_noob



bäm


----------



## bike 20 (20. Januar 2009)

http://video.web.de/watch/5130423/Parkour_Noob_2_Parkour_aufm_Spielplatz


----------



## Thiemsche (22. Januar 2009)

So'n Geländer eitert schlecht wieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (22. Januar 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> http://video.web.de/watch/5130423/Parkour_Noob_2_Parkour_aufm_Spielplatz


----------



## siggi19 (23. Januar 2009)

das ist mal krank oder?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tOiWE6dGsA

gruß siggi


----------



## TRAILER (25. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmVEercagxE


----------



## TRAILER (25. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14sow6NGYgY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA1WoG1xUM8


----------



## alien1976 (26. Januar 2009)

Hammer Site

Die haben fast alles (3.7 Mio Titel) bisher aber nu 3Mio User.

Sämtliche Mucke in top Qualität. Alles Kostenlos und das beste kommt.

Man kann seine eigenen Listen anlegen und von überall drauf zugreifen.
Eigene MP3 hochladen mit unbegrenzten Speicher. So brauch ma nie mehr seinen PC vollmüllen.
Also ich voll begeistert.

http://www.deezer.com


----------



## alien1976 (26. Januar 2009)

also wer mal wieder nen Platten hat hier die richtige "Lösung"

http://de.rofl.to/autoreifen-mit-butan-reparieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (26. Januar 2009)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Hammer Site
> 
> Die haben fast alles (3.7 Mio Titel) bisher aber nu 3Mio User.
> 
> ...



SUPER seite!
Sollte es dort iwas mal nicht geben so ist http://www.dizzler.com auch eine gute Adresse!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. Januar 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/katzen-wecker



meeeeeeooow


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2009)




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. Januar 2009)

geile sache


----------



## erwinosius (28. Januar 2009)

blond:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltu_ml0IJ2M&feature=related


----------



## dane08 (31. Januar 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/die-matrix-maus


----------



## Trialstriker (31. Januar 2009)

ein bisschen gummybärsaft und dann geht das scharf


----------



## Junktyz (31. Januar 2009)

Show me your Genitals 2 

http://www.bigfatass.de/bfa/?p=3061


----------



## trialisgeil (31. Januar 2009)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> http://de.rofl.to/katzen-wecker
> 
> 
> 
> meeeeeeooow



Ich liebe es! Jeder der ne Katze hat müsste das allmorgendliche Ritual kennen... Nur sind sie bei mir nicht ganz so "zärtlich"!


----------



## erwinosius (1. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRwaMpyzd3s&feature=related


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (1. Februar 2009)

:kotz:


----------



## Lanoss (1. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3T8LytBIU8

Die Lache ist sooooooo geil!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Februar 2009)

Geeeeeiilll Xd Lachflash


----------



## LauraPalmer (2. Februar 2009)

edit


----------



## Monty98 (2. Februar 2009)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> edit



wos logstn du dich net aus wennst bei mir bist, sauhund!



jedenfalls absolut herrlich: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF3qxtO70Zw


----------



## siggi19 (2. Februar 2009)

grade gesehen und will ihn euch direkt zeigen

http://de.rofl.to/american-football-pros

gruß siggi


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2009)

die böller sachen sind ganzschön hart.
ich glaub ich fang schonmal an zu sparen, dann breche ich silvester den rekord:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wQOKvaYmPFQ&feature=related


----------



## erwinosius (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn man nicht Trial fährt sucht man sich was anderes zum Knochenbrechen:
http://www.sinn-frei.com/thrillbillies-double-wide---travis-pastrana_9791.htm


----------



## misanthropia (4. Februar 2009)

travis pastrana halt.... wundert mich jetzt nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Monte...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Prima! Ne Sonderedition....


----------



## andrewlandry (5. Februar 2009)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Monte...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Prima! Ne Sonderedition....




tzzzz
da hat er ja wirklich nur das beste vom besten!
Das is ein normales Monty,nix spezial Gabel,spezial Felge und Magura.

schon grass wie er den Wert seines Rads versucht zu steigern
andrew


----------



## trialsrider (5. Februar 2009)

andrewlandry schrieb:


> tzzzz
> da hat er ja wirklich nur das beste vom besten!
> Das is ein normales Monty,nix spezial Gabel,spezial Felge und Magura.
> 
> ...



sagte er und fuhr hinfohrt auf seinem t-rammler...

danke dir für dieses aufschlussreiche Comment wollte 
es gerade kaufen dachte es wäre was besonderes...


----------



## TRAILER (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1uo1c65TG0

kennt ihr bestimmt schon aber ist nen klassiker. frauen am steuer.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2009)

Die letzte Szene


----------



## alien1976 (6. Februar 2009)

Neuer Einstellungstest

Du bist für das Personal verantwortlich und hast ein paar aussichtsreiche Bewerber, weißt aber nicht, in welche Abteilung mit ihnen? Hier ein kleines, hilfreiches Verfahren.

   1. 400 Ziegelsteine in einen sonst leeren Raum bringen.
   2. Alle Bewerber in diesen Raum führen und Tür schließen.
   3. Bewerber alleine lassen und nach 6 Stunden wiederkommen.
   4. Analyse der Situation:

          o Wenn sie die Steine gezählt haben > Buchhaltung
          o Wenn sie die Steine mehrfach gezählt haben > Revision
          o Wenn die Steine wild im ganzen Raum verteilt sind > Forschung & Entwicklung
          o Wenn die Steine in einem undurchschaubaren System angeordnet sind > Planung
          o Wenn sie sich mit den Steinen bewerfen > Betriebsleitung
          o Wenn sie schlafen > Werkschutz
          o Wenn sie die Steine in kleine Stücke zerbrochen haben > IT
          o Wenn sie nur so herumsitzen > Personalabteilung
          o Wenn sie bereits nach hause gegangen sind > Marketing
          o Wenn sie nur aus dem Fenster schauen > Strategische Planung
          o Wenn sie aufgeregt miteinander reden und kein einziger Stein bewegt worden ist > Topmanagement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. Februar 2009)

genial xD


----------



## alien1976 (7. Februar 2009)

Warum sind die nicht serienmässig so??????

http://http://de.rofl.to/smart-mit-suzuki-gsx-r-motor


----------



## curry4king (7. Februar 2009)

-
http://http//de.rofl.to/smart-mit-suzuki-gsx-r-motor


----------



## curry4king (7. Februar 2009)

jo das geht ab


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Februar 2009)

zu dem thema fällt mir nur eins ein:







ich nenne es mal: meine garage

mehr unter www.balticracing.de

ist etwa ein ähnliches niveau, macht aber garantiert mehr spaß!!!


----------



## trialisgeil (7. Februar 2009)

Wie hört sich ein Blowjob an?


----------



## BQuark (9. Februar 2009)

Im Fern-Osten (müsste unter -10 Grad sein)
http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/0902/49/1caf98dc4c01.jpg


----------



## trialbock (9. Februar 2009)

http://www.break.com/index/kid-suffers-faceplant-and-screams.html


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (9. Februar 2009)

lol
http://www..jpg


ok


----------



## Trialar (9. Februar 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> lol
> http://www.....jpg



Lass es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (9. Februar 2009)

ich liebe es  

Faceplant comp.... und nochmal Faceplants


----------



## misanthropia (9. Februar 2009)

das mit den alten Männern ist ekelig und das letztere.... also ich kann da im Zuge der Menschlichkeit auch nicht wirklich drüber lachen. Leider auch nicht wegschalten...


----------



## alien1976 (10. Februar 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/the-hubless-monster


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2009)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## Trialstriker (10. Februar 2009)

an sich ganz nett aber auch nix neues 
die bauweise is auch schon alt


----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psqaS0DJLf0&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div

Motorradtrial einmal anders  geil!


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Februar 2009)

Genial !!

http://www.break.com/index/amazing-tricycle-jump.html


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Februar 2009)

Ken Block ....ab 3 min wirds hart 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_Cun08NxB4


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (10. Februar 2009)

....der kann fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Februar 2009)

hahahaha. das mit den alten männern xD selten so heftig gelacht xD xD


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Februar 2009)

ist haber schon älter, hab ich vor 2monaten oder so das erste mal gesehen.

aber fahren kann er richtig!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Februar 2009)

den hab ich erst bei "Grip" gesehen am we^^


----------



## Street-Rider (11. Februar 2009)

top. iss scho geil wat der macht mit der kiste


----------



## Lanoss (11. Februar 2009)

Verfolge gerade das Länderspiel NOR:GER aufm live-ticker.
Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe steht es bei Gomez 4:3 (Ballkontakte:Abseits) [er hat angestoßen]

fand ich lustig


----------



## Sherco (11. Februar 2009)

erkennt noch wer den witz nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1noQmhXla5s


----------



## alien1976 (12. Februar 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/versaute-katze


----------



## siggi19 (12. Februar 2009)

katzen haben eben auch bedürfnisse

gruß siggi


----------



## TRAILER (17. Februar 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEGyP7EJAMA[/ame]
hee hoo so sieht das auch bei den dresdnern aus.


----------



## alien1976 (18. Februar 2009)

Autsch
das kommt mir irgenwie so bekannt vor. zwar net so heftig aber des hamse bein zur schulzeit auch gemacht.So fies.


----------



## JP Trialer (18. Februar 2009)

was sind denn das für assis -.-


----------



## siggi19 (18. Februar 2009)

naja entweder ist das eine bestrafung oder eine vernünftige methode jemandem den spagat beizubringen

geuß siggi


----------



## Thiemsche (19. Februar 2009)

So wie der am Schreien ist kann das nich wirklich vernünftig sein!


----------



## alien1976 (19. Februar 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/the-bike-master


----------



## TRAILER (19. Februar 2009)

vor einem halben jahr kamm mal nen bericht über kinderturntraining in china.
die folter ihre kleinen kinder zu bestleistung, die kleinen haben alle geheult vom verbiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkiZzo (19. Februar 2009)

Das ist pervers -.-*


----------



## alien1976 (20. Februar 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/krasser-rallyefahrer


----------



## bike 20 (21. Februar 2009)

das ist fahrzeug beherschung


----------



## trialisgeil (21. Februar 2009)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/video/censorbarart


----------



## Sebastian G (21. Februar 2009)

http://www.geekologie.com/2008/02/29/tall-bikes-1.jpg


----------



## florianwagner (21. Februar 2009)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bc9_1194989233


----------



## Sebastian G (21. Februar 2009)

Einfach genial


----------



## Trial_Dani (21. Februar 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEGyP7EJAMA
> hee hoo so sieht das auch bei den dresdnern aus.



sag mal sind die *******?????

Mir wirds kotzübel wenn ich so ne ******* sehe!


----------



## tinitram (24. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdQMqYe7VcI"]YouTube - Die Pest - Satananas[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (24. Februar 2009)

wie geil. Die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit

http://de.rofl.to/wie-mann-mit-einer-frau-telefoniert


----------



## Trial_Dani (24. Februar 2009)

alien1976 schrieb:


> wie geil. Die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit
> 
> http://de.rofl.to/wie-mann-mit-einer-frau-telefoniert



hahahahahaha

wie geil


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Februar 2009)

Rofl


----------



## alien1976 (27. Februar 2009)

Kranker Typ

Naja ich geb zu sowat hab ich auch mal gemacht an einer Straßenbahn und LKW´s  nur halt mit nem Bike das Bremsen hat. Ich frag mich nur wie der mal bremsen will. NEE NEE NEE

http://de.rofl.to/verrueckter-rollstuhlfahrer
Auch gut
http://de.rofl.to/elektroschock-jacke
http://de.rofl.to/das-coolste-bett-der-welt


----------



## florianwagner (27. Februar 2009)

jetzt kommt der absolute hammer, unbedingt anschauen. die idee ist schon saukrass, aber die reaktion der leute ist noch mal so gut.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMAKy2FIfBA"]YouTube - Funny Trick Or Treat Prank[/ame]


----------



## alien1976 (27. Februar 2009)

Backflipp Turner Krass
http://de.rofl.to/der-beste-turner-aller-zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (1. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NIVWlvqXc"]YouTube - Weshalb ich manchal gerne ein John Deere Traktor 7810 wÃ¤re![/ame]


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. März 2009)




----------



## siggi19 (1. März 2009)

ach du sch.. schande ist das mal geil

gruß siggi


----------



## TrialerPhil (1. März 2009)




----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. März 2009)

wie stumpf!


----------



## alien1976 (2. März 2009)

WTF

http://de.rofl.to/breakdance-freeclimber

Ja wenn man kein Platz hat "Einfach Genial"
http://de.rofl.to/seltsamer-markt-in-bangkok


----------



## hooliemoolie (2. März 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/rl-mario-kart

hehe..


----------



## Trial infected (2. März 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/5-jahre-alte-boxerin

mit der kleinen möcht ich mich echt nich anlegen!

grüße aus berlin


----------



## Trial infected (2. März 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/killer-vater

http://de.rofl.to/stifte-jonglieren-mit-huerden

http://de.rofl.to/intelligente-art-des-autoklaus

den letzten muss ich mir merken, falls mein tank mal leer is!


----------



## TRAILER (2. März 2009)

alien1976 schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> http://de.rofl.to/breakdance-freeclimber
> 
> ...



krasse ********. manche menschen bekommen einfach viel zu viel sonne ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. März 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/das-schlechteste-final-countdown-cover


----------



## hooliemoolie (2. März 2009)

http://de.rofl.to/intelligente-art-des-autoklaus

den letzten muss ich mir merken, falls mein tank mal leer is![/QUOTE]


Dreist..aber gut


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. März 2009)

So muss es aussehen, damit wir auchmal einige Tage frei bekommen, wenn nicht sogar die nÃ¤chsten Wochen.
Dieses GebÃ¤ude (das historische Archiv-GebÃ¤ude) war bis heute Mittag ein voll in Betrieb stehendes GebÃ¤ude, bis einige Rufe aus dem im Bau befindlichen U-Bahn Schacht drangen mit der Anordung "so schnell zu laufen wie ihr kÃ¶nnt"-da wir gerade Schuleaus hatten standen wir daneben. Es ist schon ein extrem merkwÃ¼rdiges GefÃ¼hl zu wissen, dass man, wenn man etwas 10 Minuten frÃ¼her dort lang gekommen wÃ¤re, eventuell darunter lÃ¤ge (normaler Schulweg zweier Gymnasien)..
Das GebÃ¤ude stand keine 50M von meiner Schuler entfernt, war sogar die RÃ¼ckwand unserer Sporthalle. Da nun auch die umstehenden GebÃ¤ude einsturzgefÃ¤hrdet sind, gibt es bis auf Weiteres bis zum Wochenende frei.
Ursache ist wohl der U-Bahnbau.

Ist schon heftig, bei sowas dabei zu sein. Tote sind nicht dabei, sonst wÃ¼rde ich das auch nicht so gerne posten.

Bilder sagen mehr.
So sah es vorher aus, hinter der Absperrung ist der FuÃgÃ¤ngerweg/Schulweg




Wenig spÃ¤ter:







Habe es in den Kochikoch gepostet, nicht weil es lustig ist, sondern weil es einfach am ehesten passt als sonst wo.

Ist auf jedenfall eine sehr krasse Erfahrung.


----------



## hooliemoolie (3. März 2009)

sau krass..


----------



## bike 20 (3. März 2009)

oh. 
Vlt. passiert das bei uns in Leipzig auch noch wegen dem City tunnel (den kein schwein braucht)


----------



## duro e (3. März 2009)

fette action ... gut das es keine tote gab ,.... aber das kommt davon wenn man so eine scheiss wie die city tunnel teile braucht . kein wunder dann . irgendwann musste es ja passieren .


----------



## Sebastian G (3. März 2009)

Da kann man echt nur von Glück reden, dass niemanden was passiert ist.
Aber das Gebäude war sowiso hässlich


----------



## Lanoss (7. März 2009)

Ne das Gebäude war schon vorher "Arsch-Schief".

Was haltet ihr von der Idee ne U-bahn unter einem archiv in flensburg zu buddeln?


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2009)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Ne das Gebäude war schon vorher "Arsch-Schief".
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee ne U-bahn unter einem archiv in flensburg zu buddeln?



jo, da wo die ganzen punkte liegen 
Da bin ich dafür!!!

@ Martin, uff, ich hätte nicht gedacht das du dort zu schule gehst. Kann man nur sagen glück gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (8. März 2009)

[ame="http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=CmSCh5ZkMqk&feature=related"]YouTube - The Best Commercial Ever[/ame]


----------



## alien1976 (10. März 2009)

Shit mit dem Archiv. Gab ja nun doch keine guten nachrichten bezüglich Opfer. mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## alien1976 (10. März 2009)

Wie geht denn das jetzt mit dem Einfügen vom YT?? kann mich mal einer aufklären.

Ich pack halt dann nur den Link dazu

Ab 3:10 Lustigste Szene mit PD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=870TqORDZSs&eurl=http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5671276&feature=player_embedded

http://de.rofl.to/der-begehbare-schrank
http://de.rofl.to/ketten-surfer


----------



## TRAILER (10. März 2009)

also ich kopiere einfach den link von ytube rein. also nur die URL sonst nix.
aber forumse haben oft solche maken geht nicht immer alles.


----------



## alien1976 (11. März 2009)

Hi Speed Rutsche. Verrückt
http://de.rofl.to/abwasserkanal-rutsche


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. März 2009)

Sowas gibet nur in Oberhausen...OBERHAUSEN STYLE 2007 ! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sDo5q9WqKA"]YouTube - Oberhausen Fahrrad Style[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. März 2009)

Die Lenkerseinstellung vom BMX-Fahrer ist das beste 
An sonten:
Domme, ich bin entsetzt!


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (15. März 2009)

lol...kinder


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. März 2009)

xD geile sache


----------



## duro e (15. März 2009)

krank hahahhahahaha .... hab aber auch noch was lustiges :

Ein Deutscher und ein bildhübsches Mädchen sowie ein Holländer und eine Nonne sitzen sich in einem Zugabteil gegenüber.
Plötzlich fährt der Zug in einen Tunnel. Da die Beleuchtung nicht funktioniert, ist es stockdunkel.
Dann hört man eine Ohrfeige schallen, und als der Zug den Tunnel wieder verlässt, reibt sich der Holländer schmerzverzerrt die Wange.
"Geschieht ihm recht !", denkt sich die Nonne. "Der Holländer hat bestimmt versucht, das Mädchen zu begrabschen, und die hat ihm dann eine gescheuert."
"Geschieht ihm recht !", denkt sich das hübsche Mädchen. "Der Holländer wollte mich im Dunkeln bestimmt begrabschen, hat dabei unglücklicherweise die Nonne berührt, und die hat ihm dann eine gescheuert."
"So ne Schweinerei", denkt sich der Holländer. "Der Deutsche hat wahrscheinlich im Schutze der Dunkelheit probiert, das hübsche Mädchen zu begrabschen, hat dabei unglücklicherweise die Nonne berührt, und die wollte ihm dann eine scheuern. Das hat der Sauhund aber gemerkt und hat sich geduckt, so dass ich die Ohrfeige abbekommen habe."
Dagegen denkt sich der Deutsche: "Im nächsten Tunnel hau ich dem Holländer wieder auf die Schnauze..."


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. März 2009)

hahaha


----------



## TRAILER (15. März 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> krank hahahhahahaha .... hab aber auch noch was lustiges :
> 
> Ein Deutscher und ein bildhübsches Mädchen sowie ein Holländer und eine Nonne sitzen sich in einem Zugabteil gegenüber.
> Plötzlich fährt der Zug in einen Tunnel. Da die Beleuchtung nicht funktioniert, ist es stockdunkel.
> ...



also ich kenne den witz mit nem türken.
finde ihn auch viel lustiger.


----------



## duro e (16. März 2009)

aber lustig ist er so oder so lol ..


----------



## Flexi (17. März 2009)

http://www.neue-oz.de/medien/audio/flashaudio/wischmeyer_01.html


----------



## TRAILER (18. März 2009)

Wer hat den Triathlon erfunden???
Ein Pole!
Zu fuß zum Freibad und mit dem Fahrrad zurück!


----------



## TRAILER (19. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9vm2gLk8xk"]YouTube - Japanese TV-Show, Human Tetris[/ame] 

china tv show menschliches puzzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (19. März 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> Wer hat den Triathlon erfunden???
> Ein Pole!
> Zu fuß zum Freibad und mit dem Fahrrad zurück!



Es hätte aber auch ein Deutscher sein können

Ein Deutscher fährt mit dem Rad zum Freibad und läuft zurück!

Alles ist relativ.

Fakt ist aber keine der beiden Varianten stimmt , denn der Triathlon fängt immer mit Schwimmen an. also wer war es. Die Einwohner von Atlantis ??? Das ist hier die Frage


----------



## TRAILER (19. März 2009)

nein die geschichte ist wahr.

nur sind bei dem ersten Triathlon zu viele ertrunken.
der grund hierfür ist der lange fussweg und wadenkrämpfe beim schwimmen.

also hat man es geändert. ja so war es.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. März 2009)

ich hasse wadenkrämpfe bei schwimmen -.- , das ist so eklig, besonders wenn man im tiefen wasser ist und dann in beiden beinen  einfach nur dreck.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. März 2009)

Endlich!
Es ist soweit!






FRÃHLING!


Das Spammen hat ein Ende


----------



## alien1976 (20. März 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh das Bild tut sooo Gut. Herrlich. Endlich kimmt wida sLeben aufd Strasse. Jeahhh jippi

*PS: Habt Ihrs gewusst Diese Blütenstempel von einer Sorte vom Krokus. Das Ist Safran.*


----------



## TRAILER (20. März 2009)

ja wie sido schon sagte

mir scheint die sonne aus dem arsch


----------



## luckygambler (20. März 2009)

Die Zeit des Grenzlosen Schwitzens hat begonnen^^


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. März 2009)

ja, endlich wieder gutes wetter, macht extrem spaß in der Natur zu fahren jetz.


----------



## Monty98 (23. März 2009)

Achtung!! Ultra Suchtgefahr!

http://www.spele.nl/game/ski/onlineskijumping.html

1mal klicken zum Starten (auf Wind achten)
dann am Ende der Sprungschanze (nahe grünem Strich) wieder klicken zum Absprung.
Im Flug mit der Maus nach oben fahren zum manövrieren.
und für den Telemark wieder rechtzeitig klicken (gibt viel mehr Punkte)

meine Rekorde:
126m
256.5Pkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Endlich!
> Es ist soweit!
> 
> 
> ...


 


sieht ja nicht so gut aus diese woche ;(


----------



## TRAILER (23. März 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6046691/Trockenuebung

der neuste sex trend aus den USA.


----------



## siede. (23. März 2009)

*faceplant* http://www.brainblog.to/item/2009/03/aua-2


----------



## TRAILER (24. März 2009)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ex-0qlq4EU"]YouTube - Smart-Hayabusa[/nomedia]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2009)

http://www.blog.datenwachschutz.de/2009/02/3178-e-schadenersatz-wegen-kaferbild-in-signatur/



Passt auf eure Signaturen auf!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. März 2009)

Muahahahahahahah xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (25. März 2009)

klingt irgendiwe amerikanisch die Geschichte...


----------



## TRAILER (25. März 2009)

http://www.witze-welt.de/sounds/playsound.php?id=3


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. März 2009)

das ist nich witzig, einfach nur niveaulos und assozial  kranke Kinder.
Einfach nur bescheuert...


----------



## TRAILER (25. März 2009)

ich hör mir das bestimmt schon zum 5 mal heute an. wird immer besser.


----------



## TRAILER (25. März 2009)

http://einzeller.tk/

also das hier ist nen bissel niveau voller.


----------



## ecols (28. März 2009)

Kenny be Gay:


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. März 2009)

das sieht ja ganz entzückend aus ;-)


----------



## voytec (29. März 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://www.witze-welt.de/sounds/playsound.php?id=3



ich finde die youtube version ist viel besser ^^   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7XBrcW2frs"]YouTube - Counterstrike Ts ausraster (SAUGEIL!!!)[/ame]


----------



## alien1976 (29. März 2009)

unglaublich faszinierend

http://http://play.ukr.net/videos/show/key/2b7cd5c953f3e4929f5c3dfd477f6070/


----------



## siggi19 (29. März 2009)

das ist so geil

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-yJBsjatW0"]YouTube - T.I.- Whatever You Like SPOOF! (OBAMA- Whatever I Like)[/ame]

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (30. März 2009)

Absolut Crazy vollmeise verrückt bähhh neee würd ich nie machen. Bekomm schon nur beim anschauen feuchte Hände

[nomedia]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIv4J4c9m7g&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## tinitram (2. April 2009)

http://video.itzoo.de/flvplayer.html?autoplay=true&w=640&h=520&flashvideo=videos/Tidy Up.flv


----------



## Junktyz (2. April 2009)

Das schöne Leergut 

http://www.bigfatass.de/bfa/?p=3646


----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2009)

"85 Prozent aller Frauen finden ihren Arsch zu dick.

       10 Prozent aller Frauen finden ihren Arsch zu klein.

   5 Prozent aller Frauen finden ihren Arsch, so wie er ist, okay und sind froh,
   dass sie ihn geheiratet haben."


----------



## florianwagner (10. April 2009)

pflicht!!!!

http://www.fuenf-filmfreunde.de/2009/04/03/bruno-–-trailer/


----------



## Sebastian G (12. April 2009)

Ich habe letztens bei meiner kaputten Echo Control Gabel den Gabelschaft abgesägt um die Ahadkralle raus zu bekommen  ........eigentlich nix besonderes......Aber jetzt frage ich mich: was hat dieses zerissende Stück Papier mit Asiatischen Zeichen drauf in den Gabelschaft meiner Echo Gabel zu suchen???


----------



## JP Trialer (12. April 2009)

lol


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. April 2009)

hahaha xD bestimmt n asiatischer porno für blinde.
und du hast es angefasst


----------



## Sebastian G (12. April 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> hahaha xD bestimmt n asiatischer porno für blinde.
> und du hast es angefasst



Achso....klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (12. April 2009)

http://i2.tinypic.com/4lysp7d.jpg


----------



## Sebastian G (15. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5156236&postcount=3509


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. April 2009)

Genial xD
entspricht absolut der wahrheit...


----------



## tinitram (17. April 2009)

nicht nachmachen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GDrh1pRP7c&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div"]YouTube - Handy in der Mikrowelle | www.silkroad-bot.net[/ame]


----------



## Thiemsche (17. April 2009)

Handys sind Teufelswerk!


----------



## tinitram (25. April 2009)

hier mal wieder was zum spielen...

tetris hd
http://sovietrussia.org/f/src/tetoris.swf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. April 2009)

Das mit dem Handy ist ja geil gemacht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15S0g8pG6HU&feature=channel"]YouTube - Pedophile Beards[/ame]


----------



## TRAILER (27. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOtJKY_i6_w&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Mickey Rourke's 'Pussy talk' from the Spun movie[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbmrCMy9UgM&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Batman 66 - Schlaumeier-Sprueche[/ame]

take the pussy seriously!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM&feature=channel"]YouTube - Show Me Your Genitals[/ame]


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCIUEEWIqcg&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - 1321760[/ame]


ziemlich cool..


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Mai 2009)

sehr geil! wer ist der künstler? ist bestimmt ne menge arbeit... bei etwa 25bilder die sekunde und dann 9 sekunden... macht wohl knapp 225bilder. aber ich denke der hat paar weniger die sekunde. trotzdem sehr schön gemacht!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Mai 2009)

Das ist der Damon? Das sieht man sogar unter diesen UmstÃ¤nden 




-edit-

Hab's 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlHfjkKZrZA"]YouTube - Damon Watson slow dance[/ame]
Minute 1:03


----------



## siggi19 (2. Mai 2009)

der

deine mutter song

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/deine-mutter-song

einfach geil muss ich sagen

gruß siggi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Mai 2009)

Wuhuuu! Endlich ein Nebenjob! 


Hier ist die ganze SeriÃ¶sitÃ¤t schon im Titel verflogen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Mai 2009)

Hab mal wieder was aufgestokt. Wenn es mieses Wetter gibt oder wieder lange Zug fahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8"]YouTube - Lamas mit HÃ¼ten [german Fandub][/ame]


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2009)

Absolut genial


----------



## siggi19 (7. Mai 2009)

"ich töte leute und esse hände. das sind zwei verschiedene sachen."
ich kann den zwar schon, aber echt geil

da habe ihc auch noch einen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UoSoaN8ljI"]YouTube - asdf movie german[/ame]

gruß siggi


----------



## Maxximum (8. Mai 2009)

geil!


----------



## erwinosius (8. Mai 2009)

was ich mich schon lange gefragt habe: wie funktioniert es dass man die rubiks würfel in alle möglichen kombinationen drehen kann? also rein technisch gesehen? Magie?
gruß
erwin


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Mai 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> was ich mich schon lange gefragt habe: wie funktioniert es dass man die rubiks würfel in alle möglichen kombinationen drehen kann? also rein technisch gesehen? Magie?
> gruß
> erwin



nein, ein einfaches drehgelenk ähnlich einem stern


----------



## luckygambler (10. Mai 2009)

englisches universalwort

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqtgfjkB6Pg"]YouTube - The Big Lebowski - F_cking Short Version[/ame]

:-D


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Mai 2009)

Den kann ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (13. Mai 2009)

geiles einsteigerbike...

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-DIRT-JUMP-Do...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50

knapp an der grenze zum illegalen, was dort angeboten wird stimmt in keinster weise mit der artikelbeschreibung überein.


----------



## locdog (14. Mai 2009)

polnische polizeialkocholkontrolle 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-9zxrH1WWw"]YouTube - Test trzeÅºwoÅci[/ame]


----------



## alien1976 (14. Mai 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/highspeed-einkaufswagen

Hammer Geil


----------



## Eisbein (14. Mai 2009)

locdog, super! weis man wieviel der wirklich drin hat? und vorallem was erzählt der alte als er merkt er bekommt kein alkohol?


----------



## voytec (14. Mai 2009)

naja ...zum glück ! es ist nicht in polen der typ spricht  croatisch


----------



## Eisbein (14. Mai 2009)

komisch, klingt alles ziemlich gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (14. Mai 2009)

One-night-Stands abwimmeln:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7isybmHYMRM&feature=related"]YouTube - One night stand abwimmeln[/ame]


----------



## locdog (14. Mai 2009)

voytec schrieb:


> naja ...zum glück ! es ist nicht in polen der typ spricht  croatisch



shit, mus ich dir recht geben 
gestern nachts konnte ich das nicht laut abspielen und meinte das er aus PL stammen muste, ahnliche uniform, obwohl wir keine weisen streifenwagen haben.

...ich meine das ehr am ande irgendwas was von "da ist nichts zum trinken" labert. klingt ahnlich auf jeden fall


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Mai 2009)

Die arme Couch 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XEyJ-Gy85k&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div"]YouTube - Bike in Hotel[/ame]


----------



## kamo-i (19. Mai 2009)

hat der coffeeintabletten gefressen? so wie der am ende abgeht...


----------



## Eisbein (21. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnnln0Xsrio"]YouTube - Naddel vs. Naddel = Tutorial #1 - Wie man sich richtig lÃ¤cherlich macht...[/ame]

soviel dummheit und unfähigkeit sich auszudrücken muss man selbst im tiefsten marzahn ziemlich lange suchen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Mai 2009)

-Du hast mich noch nie in der Öffentlichkeit rumschnakzeln sehn..Oder wie auch immer-


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Mai 2009)

Kam gestern auch nochmal bei TV Total, nicht schlecht. Ich lasse mir hiermit den Begriff "Schranzen" schÃ¼tzen!


----------



## TRAILER (21. Mai 2009)

boah die ist so ******** dämlich und total full. soll ja auch alkoholikerin sein.
die menschheit verblödet total


----------



## locdog (21. Mai 2009)

die ist doch voll auf speed


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Mai 2009)

Wenns Interessiert, lustige Verarsche über Ebay. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/359495


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## siggi19 (22. Mai 2009)

jetzt habe ich mal wieder ein richtig geiles gefunden

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E"]YouTube - pendulum - slam[/ame]

ach ja das lied finde ich übrigens verdammt geil

gruß siggi


----------



## luckygambler (23. Mai 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> One-night-Stands abwimmeln:



das ist hinterhältig und gemein


----------



## trialbock (23. Mai 2009)

>>>>>http://www.verboten1.com/picdump/gifdump/5/4.gif>>>>>  http://www.verboten.to/verbotento-gifdump-5/


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Mai 2009)

Yesss  Na wenn es das nicht wert war, dann weiÃ ich auch nicht


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Mai 2009)

Das hast Du doch schonmal gepostet,oder?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Mai 2009)

Nein, das wÃ¼sst' ich 
Ich weiÃ nur, dass der Typ es voll drauf gehabt haben muss


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Mai 2009)

Mit so einer aktion biste natürlich der Held in der Sonderschule


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Mai 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Mit so einer aktion biste natürlich der Held in der Sonderschule



auf jeder anderren schule auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (25. Mai 2009)

herbe geile aktion muss das gewesen sein . echt zum todlachen


----------



## TRAILER (25. Mai 2009)

vor sowas hab ich großen respekt. 
der kleine kommt ganz noch mark chopper.


----------



## duro e (25. Mai 2009)

also das hier ist ja mal wieder promotion pur , besser gehts doch nich mehr . [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50QPfCmH7Us&feature=related"]YouTube - Moderator fliegt aufs Maul[/ame] aber ob das spaßiger ist als radl fahren naja .


----------



## TRAILER (25. Mai 2009)

Genervter Passant schubst Lebensmüden in die Tiefe 

Drucken Peking (AP) Ein genervter Passant hat in China einen lebensmüden Mann von einer Brücke in die Tiefe gestoßen. Chen Fuchao stürzte acht Meter tief auf ein erst teilweise aufgeblasenes Prallkissen, das die wartenden Rettungsdienste ausgebreitet hatten. Er hatte zuvor stundenlang auf der Brücke in der Stadt Guangzhou gestanden und wegen Schulden von zwei Millionen Yuan (209.000 Euro) über einen Selbstmord nachgedacht, wie die amtliche Nachrichtenagentur Xinhua am Samstag meldete. Er überlebte dem Bericht zufolge mit Verletzungen an Wirbelsäule und Ellbogen. Diesen «Ich habe ihn gestoßen, weil Leute wie Chen sehr egoistisch sind», sagte der Passant Lai Jiansheng. «Ihr Handeln missachtet eine Menge öffentlicher Interessen.» Der Verkehr an der Brücke war stundenlang stundenlang aufgehalten und das Gebiet von der Polizei abgeriegelt worden. «Die trauen sich doch gar nicht, sich umzubringen. Sie wollen damit nur die Aufmerksamkeit der Behörden auf ihren Fall lenken», sagte Lai. Der 66-Jährige wurde dem Bericht zufolge von der Polizei abgeführt.

Vor dem Zwischenfall am Donnerstag hatte er angeboten, mit dem Lebensmüden zu reden, wurde von der Polizei aber zurückgewiesen. Laut Xinhua durchbrach er daraufhin die Absperrung, kletterte zu Chen, begrüßte ihn mit einem Handschlag - und gab dem Lebensmüden einen kräftigen Schubs. Einem Zeitungsbericht zufolge wurde Lai am Freitag gegen Kaution auf freien Fuß gesetzt. Er soll Medikamente wegen einer nicht näher bezeichneten Geisteskrankheit nehmen und auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus gewesen sein. Auf der Haizhu-Brücke in der Stadt Guangzhou haben seit April bereits elf Menschen versucht, sich das Leben zu nehmen.

© 2009 The Associated Press.


----------



## TRAILER (31. Mai 2009)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/mehr-...-halep/tennis-star-will-kleinere-brueste.html


----------



## Bass-le (12. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiIogiCVxNI"]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas vs. Die Stoakogler[/ame]

Absoluter hammer, keine ahnung ob ihr das schon kennt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2009)

FÃ¼r ein SchnÃ¤ppchen muss man sich schonmal ekeln 
Vorher




1 Stunde spÃ¤ter (Ausspeichen, alles in warmen Wasser einweichen, schrubben, einspeichen, fetten)




Komisches System hat die Nabe, von beiden Seiten wird eine HÃ¼lse reingesteckt, die dann gegen die Industrielager gedrÃ¼ckt wird. Daher nur mit Schnellspanner fahrbar. Ob es fÃ¼r solche Naben Ersatzteile gibt, wenn man welche braucht. Ohjee..


----------



## Paul1986 (12. Juni 2009)

Fahre seit jahren die naben in meinem Cross Country bike sind sehr gut...
Aber fürs trial naja...!!! Sehr leicht 
Ich habe schon mal ein paar lager geweckselt...
Es gibt bei ebay für 16Euro keramiklager.
grüß Paul


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2009)

Halten wird die schon. Aber ich meine so Ersatzteile wie diese HÃ¼lsen, die man links und rechts reinschiebt, werden wohl nichtmehr kÃ¤uflich sein..


----------



## trialco (15. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo"]YouTube - KEN BLOCK GYMKHANA TWO THE INFOMERCIAL[/ame]


----------



## kamo-i (15. Juni 2009)

BÄÄÄÄM! Wie geil! Danke.


----------



## trialco (15. Juni 2009)

Klangwelten:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGyeulXOCww"]YouTube - Audi S8 V10 Start Up, Engine rev, & Pull Away[/ame] [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux45tjIIxxA"]YouTube - Audi S5 V8 4.2 with Supersprint exhaust system[/ame]


----------



## Ray (15. Juni 2009)

Für den S5 gibt es was Besseres.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n3JA82SLB4"]YouTube - Capristo sportauspuff fÃ¼r Audi S5[/ame]

Nur leider verfällt nach so einer Aktion die Werksgarantie.


----------



## siggi19 (16. Juni 2009)

ich finde dieses lied absolut genial

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL_xocZiETQ"]YouTube - Mediengruppe Telekommanda --- Bild dir deine Meinung[/ame]

gruß siggi


----------



## Katze (16. Juni 2009)

siggi19 schrieb:


> ich finde dieses lied absolut genial
> 
> gruß siggi



geil.


----------



## tinitram (18. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (18. Juni 2009)

trialco schrieb:


> YouTube - KEN BLOCK GYMKHANA TWO THE INFOMERCIAL



hammer!


----------



## trialco (18. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IQLk-LF1JY"]YouTube - HGich.T - Tutenchamun[/ame]

   Goa.... is klar.....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Juni 2009)

gabs schonmal hier vor nem jahr 

Das hier wirst du auch gut finden :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHO5tU3PHMw"]YouTube - Mushiflo - Ficken, Geld, Drogen, Nutten[/ame]


----------



## TRAILER (22. Juni 2009)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/mama_hat_sein_wow_-_account_gekuendigt/


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. Juni 2009)

so jungens, ich will das date also klickt mal bitte auf die seite 

...linkspiele sind im Forum nicht erlaubt...

 ^^


----------



## trialco (22. Juni 2009)

Hamse wieder ne arme irre gehackt und selfpics gestohlen um leuten viren anzudrehn wa 

pa lustige pix:


----------



## siggi19 (22. Juni 2009)

das hier haben sie ganz gut gemacht

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/terminator-vs-robocop

gruß siggi


----------



## trialco (23. Juni 2009)

das ende rockt


----------



## ecols (24. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u0gio_6iE4"]YouTube - Illegal Motorbike Freestyle in Budapest[/ame]

GE!L und coole Mucke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Juni 2009)

Das schaut so einfach aus aber jeder der mal auf so einem Mopped stand, dem ist klar, die sind Irre 
Klasse Video


----------



## vollidiot (24. Juni 2009)

diese julien dupont videos sind der hammer... zumindest solange er der einzige ist, der solche aktionen reisst, sonst wirds wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann langweilig


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juni 2009)

Aber wenn man so viel vom Bike Trial sieht, sehen diese Moto Trial Sachen immer so extrem schwer und träge aus! Irgendwie komisch. Außerdem; wenn ich mir per Fingerschnippen Coustellier/MacAskill oder halt Julien Dupont verschaffen könnte würde ich mich ohne zu zögern für Bike Trial entscheiden. Außerdem würd mir die Geräuschkulisse von dem Moped voll auf´n Senkel gehen. Stille und ein zwischenzeitiges quietschen ist da dann doch schöner... =)


----------



## bike 20 (25. Juni 2009)

ist ihm da die Schwinge weg gebrochen????


----------



## curry4king (25. Juni 2009)

goil


----------



## Rubelnaldo (25. Juni 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> goil



sieht so aus. Aber bei so nem Sturz ist das ja easy... Joey Dunlop ist beim TT Rennen auf der Isle of Man mal beim Renn-Mopped die Schwinge gebrochen... bei ca. 200kmh... in der Kurve! Da kommt Freude auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (25. Juni 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Aber wenn man so viel vom Bike Trial sieht, sehen diese Moto Trial Sachen immer so extrem schwer und träge aus! Irgendwie komisch. Außerdem; wenn ich mir per Fingerschnippen Coustellier/MacAskill oder halt Julien Dupont verschaffen könnte würde ich mich ohne zu zögern für Bike Trial entscheiden. Außerdem würd mir die Geräuschkulisse von dem Moped voll auf´n Senkel gehen. Stille und ein zwischenzeitiges quietschen ist da dann doch schöner... =)



wenn du dir die hope pro 2 trials holst, dann hast du auch eine ständig nervende geräuschkulisse


----------



## trialbock (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## curry4king (25. Juni 2009)

lol


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juni 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> wenn du dir die hope pro 2 trials holst, dann hast du auch eine ständig nervende geräuschkulisse


 
touché!


----------



## TRAILER (25. Juni 2009)

http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at/home...do?_vl_backlink=/home/index.do&_vl_pos=3.2.DT


----------



## tinitram (25. Juni 2009)

trialbock schrieb:


>



die formulierung erinnert mich an irgendwas...

da isses:


florianwagner schrieb:


> so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iller_tiller (25. Juni 2009)

Ich wusste, es von Anfang an:

Er hat es einfach in den falschen Thread gestellt!


----------



## luckygambler (26. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVg2dQBi-wU"]YouTube - Funny TV Bloopers 2[/ame]

0:40 meine lieblingsszene :-D


----------



## ecols (26. Juni 2009)

DAS findet ihr witzig?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ALIL7T764"]YouTube - SERIOUS BABY......lol.....sometimes[/ame]

​


----------



## kamo-i (26. Juni 2009)

ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein!!!  GEIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iller_tiller (29. Juni 2009)




----------



## LBC (4. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSc9AJG9Xg"]YouTube - Snoop Dogg in the Hood Gangster[/ame]


----------



## LBC (5. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jdqk7BUSm0"]YouTube - neuer tipp aus FRAUENTAUSCH!! Hammer!!!! [/ame]


----------



## ecols (6. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7QB64iAfmM"]YouTube - Matthias EgersdÃ¶rfer[/ame]


----------



## siede. (6. Juli 2009)

LBC schrieb:


> YouTube - neuer tipp aus FRAUENTAUSCH!! Hammer!!!!


 Der erste Lachflasch seit langem...


----------



## dane08 (7. Juli 2009)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS2aqkkhudw&feature=channel"]YouTube - Fastest Time to Cycle 10 m on Glass Bottles[/nomedia]


----------



## kamo-i (7. Juli 2009)

Das sei bei Mücke aber besser aus!  ... aber bei Ihm Ihr sieht schwieriger aus! Aber was fährt der für ein Rad ???


----------



## kamo-i (7. Juli 2009)

dane08 schrieb:


> YouTube - Fastest Time to Cycle 10 m on Glass Bottles



Krass! Aber bei Mücke sieht das irgendwie besser aus. War bei Mücke aber nicht so lang die Strecke, oder? 

Aber was fährt der für ein bike lol!!!


----------



## LBC (7. Juli 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Mountainbike...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (7. Juli 2009)

Reine Fahrzeit war damals etwa 10sekunden auf 10m. ab dem "startschuss" etwa 27sekunden (er hat noch etwas getrödelt).

Aber damals gings ja nicht um zeit und war auch kein guiness versuch..


----------



## TRAILER (14. Juli 2009)

http://www.hornoxe.com/russland-sucht-das-supertalent/


----------



## TRAILER (14. Juli 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/unangenehmes-interview


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Juli 2009)

sowas gucken meine kollegen sich stundenlang an, wenn zeit ist:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vddAowVLV7E"]YouTube - grissemann-stermann-cordoba-fussballmatch-deutschland-oester[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGPGSyCreJA"]YouTube - Die deutsche Kochschau[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuwzk8gQRho"]YouTube - Stermann & Grissemann - Das deutsche Telefon-Quiz[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8JT4ty7Qxs"]YouTube - stermann und grissemann - fritzls[/ame]


----------



## Monty98 (17. Juli 2009)

mein Favorit 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvV1RFDlr24"]YouTube - Stermann & Grissemann : FFÃ - Dorfers Donnerstalk - 16:9 - Pfarrer - HOHE QUALI[/ame]


----------



## TRAILER (20. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjNre1yI668"]YouTube - Gymnastics Bloopers![/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (22. Juli 2009)

jo so kenn ichs auch^^ der bengel kann null...


----------



## kamo-i (22. Juli 2009)

bzgl. Gymnastics Bloopers! ... alter! Da kann ich nicht zuschauen. Wirklich! Man man man! 

Da habe ich aber auch noch einen. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUQ5k6gBG2c"]YouTube - Indiana Diving Bloopers[/ame]

Und wenn wir gerade bei dem Thema sind kann ich gleich ein wenig eigenwerbung machen... 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyyxj0RfSdA&fmt=18"]YouTube - MassaÂ´s erste Splashdiving 10 Meter session im VW-Bad WOB[/ame]


----------



## siede. (22. Juli 2009)

Wtf   
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6630516/Monica_Ivancan_beim_FHM_Fotoshooting


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2009)

1:20 im ersten Video von Kamo-i, zu geil


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Juli 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Wtf
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6630516/Monica_Ivancan_beim_FHM_Fotoshooting



zu geil ! 

Carles Diaz


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juli 2009)

> Wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arrrrggg ich will wieder nach mallorca


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juli 2009)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS2aqkkhudw&feature=channel



Noch mal mein senf dazu. Man darf gespannt sein auf ein folgendes video


----------



## luckygambler (23. Juli 2009)

idioten
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlp2LNhzDq4"]YouTube - Stupid parkour falls through roof[/ame]


----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2009)

luckygambler schrieb:


> idioten
> YouTube - Stupid parkour falls through roof[/url]



Was für Spinner! Hätte man sich bei dem Wellblech/Plastekram da aber auch denken können. Na dann ma hoffen, dass drinne nichts unbequemes stand...


----------



## TRAILER (23. Juli 2009)

100% fake.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> 100% fake.



das mit dem parkour? ...glaube ich nicht. wobei ich eigentlich immer der bin der sagt es wäre fake... ^^


----------



## trialco (23. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnktcSY_lcU"]YouTube - USAF-X1 Supercar[/ame]

Das Cockpit ist der Hammer!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Juli 2009)

so ein mist....
mans kann auch übertreiben


----------



## TRAILER (23. Juli 2009)

das auto ist von der US air force. also kein x zibit scheiss.


----------



## curry4king (24. Juli 2009)

falls das cockpit zum video gehören soll....warum lenkt der im video??


----------



## trialco (24. Juli 2009)

Weil das Lenkrad da drin ist - siehstes nich? 
Über dem Joystick in der Konsole - Skeptiker  man sieht ja auch dass er mittig sitzt

Glaube aber das is schei$$e - weil er ganzschön rudert für ne kleine kurve in dem video und mit Umgreifen is da bestimmt a-a


----------



## Trialside (24. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm5m0TvZs4c"]YouTube - Unicycle Jump Fail[/ame]


----------



## curry4king (24. Juli 2009)

trialco schrieb:


> Weil das Lenkrad da drin ist - siehstes nich?
> Über dem Joystick in der Konsole - Skeptiker  man sieht ja auch dass er mittig sitzt
> 
> Glaube aber das is schei$$e - weil er ganzschön rudert für ne kleine kurve in dem video und mit Umgreifen is da bestimmt a-a



ahh jetzt hab ichs gesehen lol^^


----------



## trialco (24. Juli 2009)

Trialside schrieb:


> YouTube - Unicycle Jump Fail


   Uiiiii - das wird teuer - wenn er nich getürmt is xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (25. Juli 2009)

Trialside schrieb:


> YouTube - Unicycle Jump Fail



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0sBRzqZbkw"]YouTube - Gangster aus Hagen (Oliver Geissen Show)[/ame]


----------



## siggi19 (25. Juli 2009)

schwor auf aldi...

schwör auf big mac..

lol so ne holbrine

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/*********-auf-tour

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/windows-sounds-song

gruß siggi


----------



## -OX- (25. Juli 2009)

[FONT="]@sigi19

das erste Video geht nicht da Wörter wie A rschloch  von der Forumssoftware 
in ******** gewandelt werden 

deshalb hier über tinyurl die Lösung 
*http://tinyurl.com/n4hapm

*[/FONT]


----------



## siggi19 (25. Juli 2009)

oh ist mir ja gar nicht aufgefallen

nun gut dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid

gruß siggi


----------



## TRAILER (2. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JiUsfBeoUg"]YouTube - SCHOOL BUS WHEELIE[/ame]


----------



## TRAILER (3. August 2009)

http://f0bar.de/blasweltrekord-gescheitert/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (3. August 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://f0bar.de/blasweltrekord-gescheitert/


----------



## iller_tiller (4. August 2009)

http://www.futureme.org/index.php

Eine Nachricht in die Zukunft!
Find ich eine Witzige Idee. In 30 Jahren werde ich mich bestimmt darüber freuen.


----------



## kamo-i (4. August 2009)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> http://www.futureme.org/index.php
> 
> Eine Nachricht in die Zukunft!
> Find ich eine Witzige Idee. In 30 Jahren werde ich mich bestimmt darüber freuen.



Wenn der Server von denen dann noch On ist... Würde ich höchstens bei Google in Auftrag geben. Die beherschen bald eh die ganze Welt...


----------



## insane (8. August 2009)

gelöscht...


----------



## trialco (8. August 2009)

http://z0r.de/L/503.swf


----------



## TRAILER (8. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSqzRMNw5fc"]YouTube - anima libera[/ame]


----------



## siede. (8. August 2009)

Die hatn Arschgeweih aka. Schlampenstempel


----------



## TRAILER (8. August 2009)

ja und 11 mion klicks.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ADocR3PhKM"]YouTube - Why every guy should buy his girlfriend a REAL hula hoop - The Hooping Life[/ame]

für alle homies in der hood.


----------



## echo trialer (8. August 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=360

geändert


----------



## curry4king (8. August 2009)

lustig?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (9. August 2009)

Der Witz der letzten Posts erschließt sich mir ebenso wenig..

Dann trau ich mich auch mal:


----------



## kamo-i (9. August 2009)

zu gut. wo hast´n das her?


----------



## ecols (10. August 2009)

Mein Lieblingswebcomic (Vorsicht Nerdalarm!) --> Klick aufs Bild!


----------



## luckygambler (10. August 2009)

Richtig geiles Lied wie ich finde 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOeugwd4vqs"]YouTube - Kinderlied[/ame]


----------



## LBC (17. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YVsEpsP4JQ"]YouTube - Blazed & Confused Tour Commercial[/ame]


----------



## TRAILER (18. August 2009)

LBC schrieb:


> YouTube - Blazed & Confused Tour Commercial


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. August 2009)

Beide sehr geil


----------



## LBC (19. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73WnweCPgeQ&NR=1"]YouTube - jackass Snoop Dogg[/ame]


----------



## ecols (19. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]YouTube - Performance[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (19. August 2009)

performance is the name of the game 

geiles lied


----------



## TRAILER (26. August 2009)

http://www.lach-mal.net/auftragsmord-geht-schief/

richtig so.


----------



## echo trialer (27. August 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1516

voll geil gemacht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIrvpn3k9A4"]YouTube - PAC MAN (REMI GAILLARD)[/ame]


----------



## duro e (27. August 2009)

haha geil


----------



## echo trialer (28. August 2009)

der golfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (28. August 2009)

was man nciht alles tut, damits in der beziehung nciht langweilig wird :-D
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWyO7uJdGQA&feature=rec-HM-r2"]YouTube - In the Bedroom[/ame]


----------



## kamo-i (28. August 2009)

das hältst du aber nicht für echt, oder? 




luckygambler schrieb:


> was man nciht alles tut, damits in der beziehung nciht langweilig wird :-D
> YouTube - In the Bedroom


----------



## siede. (28. August 2009)

Gucke grad Pro7... hab in der vorschau von gallileo beim "Fake check" Danny Mac gesehn... na dann


----------



## luckygambler (28. August 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> das hältst du aber nicht für echt, oder?



ob echt oder nicht... mir macht es ja auch immer spass!


----------



## TRAILER (9. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzzPF4tyYPo"]YouTube - Mitten im Leben, Daniela RÃ¶der wird Soapstar 1/5[/ame]

von der guten kann sich jeder von uns noch ne scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## siede. (10. September 2009)

http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/11710482
wird in 'nem Fred hier im Forum auch heftig diskutiert, wer nun schuld ist.

Find ich als besitzer einer HS33, geflexter und bitumierter Felge besonders interessant.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (10. September 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/11710482
> wird in 'nem Fred hier im Forum auch heftig diskutiert, wer nun schuld ist.
> 
> Find ich als besitzer einer HS33, geflexter und bitumierter Felge besonders interessant.



selbst Schuld wenn man ein Sportgerät mit eigenem Kopf hat


----------



## Eisbein (10. September 2009)

wenn ich lese "mountainbiker sollen sich stimmlich bemerkbar machen" könnt ich an die decke gehen.

Jetzt geht der weg wieder weg von der klingel am lenker hinzu der klingel im Hals?! Find ich etwas primitiv.


----------



## TRAILER (13. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQfgmMWSqOc"]YouTube - Waaaaaaaaw !!![/ame]

monster welle


----------



## kamo-i (13. September 2009)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (13. September 2009)

http://www.emok.tv/bilder/emok-picdump-101.html


----------



## echo trialer (13. September 2009)

mann hab ich mich erschrocken ^^

O M G ey^^


----------



## ecols (21. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcw42vymwJ4"]YouTube - Doppel D - Watschnbaam[/ame]


----------



## TRAILER (23. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daBER1qa67E"]YouTube - Funny Workout Video[/ame]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2009)

Der Klassiker gleich nach Lord of the Weed und Harry Potter und ein Stein/der geheime Pornokeller 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6B_7ZRSwWg"]YouTube - battlefield 2 Mine!!!! by Snoken and Sudden[/ame]


Achja, und was ist 30m lang und riecht nach Urin?









Eine Polognese im Altenheim..


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. September 2009)

Zu geil


----------



## TRAILER (2. Oktober 2009)

http://www.neuro-programmer.de/catalog/neuro-programmer-home-edition-download-version-p-41.html

psykedelik baby


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Oktober 2009)

NLP ist ziemlich anerkannt


----------



## TRAILER (3. Oktober 2009)

hab mir das vorm schlafen angemacht und muss sagen war teils hypnotisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Oktober 2009)

habe es auch probiert, das benebelt einen förmlich ist gut zum entspannen


----------



## ingoingo (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zcOFN_VBVo&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - LIPDUB - I Gotta Feeling (Comm-UQAM 2009)[/ame]


----------



## Hilldancer (4. Oktober 2009)

Place your Order 

http://www.flashsexspiele.de/index.php?onlinespiele=1071&todo=play


----------



## TRAILER (7. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w7BovGQDO8"]YouTube - Helge Schneider - Pinguine kÃ¶nnen nicht fliegen[/ame]

das ist aber ein schönes lied


----------



## trialbock (7. Oktober 2009)




----------



## TRAILER (12. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mFxnekyjd4"]YouTube - Voodoo - Gewicht[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilldancer (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab's doch schon immer gewußt, das Anabolika auf's Hirn schlägt 


Hier mal was von Max Giermann. Ich seh den einfach nur gerne:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grlexVEY6cI"]YouTube - Max als Stefan Raab beim Deutscher Comedy Preis 2008[/ame]

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju1gWwmE7jo&feature=related"]YouTube - Wenn Stefan Raab Jesus gewesen wÃ¤re [Alle drei Part[/nomedia]

"Jetzt holt mich hier runter, ich hab's im Kreuz"


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. Oktober 2009)

der ist verdammt gut


----------



## -OX- (13. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7SYV-sY1T8&feature=related"]YouTube - Maulwurf (RenÃ© Marik) meets Santa Clause   RotkÃ¤ppchen[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQcasDXUH30"]YouTube - Frosch und Maulwurf[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glkLG_zyNBY"]YouTube - Titanic - Schmidt & Pocher - Rene Marik[/ame]

ich find´s super


----------



## jan_hl (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/Amazing+Horse/

wtf?!?


----------



## kochikoch (14. Oktober 2009)

so moin ihr luschen, ich bin wieder da.


----------



## -OX- (14. Oktober 2009)

ha ja suber kerle, na kah´s ja bloß besser wera


----------



## TRAILER (14. Oktober 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/Amazing+Horse/
> 
> wtf?!?



mann mann mann das ja wie techno pady auf extasy


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_2kyxD4_N0"]YouTube - Wilde Tiere in Kalk / Wild animals in Kalk[/ame]

Enspannung pur 
Ob der Mensch wohl den Makro-Modus je beherrschen wird?


----------



## kamo-i (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe noch nie etwas so Spannendes gesehen!


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Oktober 2009)

geil, ich dachte da springt nochmal ein affe ins bild oder so. stattdessen wär ich fast eingepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Oktober 2009)

Fail


----------



## echo trialer (24. Oktober 2009)

ha wie geil ^^


----------



## dane08 (29. Oktober 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/stunt-compilation
ist zwar net direkt kochikoch aber ich wollt net extra n neuen thread aufmachen


----------



## erwinosius (30. Oktober 2009)

Oh mann....macht man heutzutage mit ALLEM nen doppelten Backflip? Das ist doch nur noch krank. Fetten Respekt davor, aber muss man da nicht sein Hirn voll auf OFF stellen können?
gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (30. Oktober 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Oh mann....macht man heutzutage mit ALLEM nen doppelten Backflip? Das ist doch nur noch krank. Fetten Respekt davor, aber muss man da nicht sein Hirn voll auf OFF stellen können?
> gruß
> erwin



Kommt doch sogar nen dreifacher drin vor...

Also aus Erfahrung (Turmspringen) kann ich sagen, dass man bei doppelten und dreifachen Anfangs wirklich sein Gehirn abschalten muss. Also war bei mir so. Sprich Augen zu und durch - mehr als wehtun kanns nicht. 

Die folgenden Male versucht man es einfach wieder so wie beim ersten gelungenen Mal zu machen. Aber mit der Zeit spürt man die Rotation. Schon rein aus Erfahrung... Also selbst bei nem dreifachen weiß ich unmittelbar vor dem Aufprall worauf ich mich einzustellen habe.

Bei dem Aufprallmedium Wasser kann man sich´s ja auch leisten. 

Aber bei dem Shice den die da abziehen kann ich einfach nur noch staunen. Könnte ich NIEMALS. 

Ich meine bei mir kommt es auch immer wieder vor, dass ich ne 1/4 Umdrehung zu viel oder zu wenig drauf habe. Manchmal auch ne 1/2. Bedeutet, dass ich ungewollt mit dem Kopf aufkomme, anstatt mit dem Arsch. Beim Skaten endet das wohl eher im Rollstuhl...


----------



## trialbock (30. Oktober 2009)

olle pissnelke 

http://paparazzi.blogter.hu/75112/pink_gusztustalankodik


----------



## IceCreamTeam (3. November 2009)

Hmnn meint ihr das taugt??


http://www.alliance-bmx.de/product_info.php?products_id=988&osCsid=dc28e02bc81c8c5e168110eed6d4b808


----------



## Georg G. (4. November 2009)

Naja Erwin,
du müsstest dein Hirn vielleicht schon auf OFF stellen, aber auch nur weil die Eltern dir von nem bestimmten Ding mehr gegeben haben als mir..


----------



## ecols (4. November 2009)

Georg G. schrieb:


> Naja Erwin,
> du müsstest dein Hirn vielleicht schon auf OFF stellen, aber auch nur weil die Eltern dir von nem bestimmten Ding mehr gegeben haben als mir..


eier? wusste gar nicht dass er 3 hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georg G. (5. November 2009)

:d:d !§%#&!..


----------



## Georg G. (5. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## echo trialer (6. November 2009)

******* er hat nen löffel ^^


----------



## hst_trialer (6. November 2009)

hat einer die "again"s gezählt...?


----------



## kamo-i (6. November 2009)

Is ja ganz lustig, aber DEFINITV ZU LANG. Also 1 min hätts auch getan und wäre genau so lustig gewesen.


----------



## tinitram (10. November 2009)

hat jemand zufällig nen kran zu hause ?

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-Anzeige/Drei-Riesen-Steine-Findlinge/2192342


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (18. November 2009)

Vermisst jemand sein neon/univega? http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-fahrrad-26...rt_Fahrräder?hash=item335778124b#ht_500wt_975


----------



## Flexi (18. November 2009)

nein das ist ganz legal bei jan erworben


----------



## echo trialer (20. November 2009)

http://www.donbikes.com/conferencebike-ger.html

geiles rad ^^


----------



## jem23 (21. November 2009)

madmindworx


----------



## moOrphY (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Blue Balli 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqfGrsehYwY"]YouTube- Extreme Movie - Blue Bally Scene (german)[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (13. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

